# What a PAIR!! (*pics of your bags + shoes*)



## chodessa

Nothing excites me more than finding a perfect matching shoe to a favorite handbag... or a contrasting shoe that matches a handbag... or a set that you think wouldn't match and then matches!!
I thought it would be fun to post some pics of some matching or non-matching pairs... I think it'll give some of us ideas and maybe think outside the (shoe)box!! LOL..
I'll start..

*Chloe Violet Patent Bay & Suede Shoes from Target (YES- THAT TARGET!!)
*


----------



## chodessa

Chloe Green Patent Quilted Bay & Brown Patent MIA Wedges (bargain priced at TJ MAXX)


----------



## chodessa

*Hayden Harnett Mercer Satchel & Frye Tall Boots in Saddle*


----------



## KittyKat65

My new F&B Eli boots and Lanvin bag:










You have some lovely bags and shoes that compliment each other perfectly! With apologies in advance for probably killing your thread - seems like every time I post on the forum I end a thread.


----------



## chodessa

No such thin KittyKat...we'll keep it going if necessary...LOL...
Awesome match BTW!!


----------



## KittyKat65

chodessa said:


> No such thin KittyKat...we'll keep it going if necessary...LOL...
> Awesome match BTW!!


Thank you.  The reds match more IRL than in the pics.


----------



## lorrmich

I don't have anything handy to add at the moment, but KittyKat I didn't want you to get paranoid about destroying threads, so maybe I can take over the curse for you


----------



## chodessa

Well your fab avatar pic will do lorrmich... Love those shoes!!


----------



## lorrmich

oh thanks, forgot about that


----------



## pinkgoldfish

No pics but lovely thread! !


----------



## annemerrick

I wil show my favorite, which is also posted in the Bbag section.  My red metallic Balenciaga, and el cheapo shoes from DD's discounts (6.99).  I could never wear the bag during the day, because it didn't seem to match any casual shoes, but these are a PERFECT match, and allowed me to wear tons of cute outfits!!  I had two pairs, but my dog chewed up one, so I am so glad that I had a backup!!!


----------



## AudreyII

Great thread, I love matching shoes and bags 
I'm still searching for the perfect match for my new Miu Miu, what do you think of these together?






Will need to take some more pics of other combos...


----------



## AudreyII

Had this one on photobucket, these match perfectly


----------



## Highqueen7

Good thread idea! Too bad I'm at work and cant participate yet!


----------



## galligator

KittyKat65 said:


> You have some lovely bags and shoes that compliment each other perfectly! With apologies in advance for *probably killing your thread* - seems like every time I post on the forum I end a thread.


 
Not to worry - Few threads ever really die in the Glass Slipper, they just hibernate until spring ... or something like that. This is one forum where we don't seem to mind bumping older threads.

Here's my most seriously matching set. The shoes are definitely the more expensive half of this set. These are for when I want to shout out 'Yay, It's Spring!'


----------



## BagsRmyLife

cute thread!! more pics!


----------



## galligator

I am taking pics tonight. I found matches I hadn't noticed. 

Here's a Kathy Van Zeeland soft bag & soft leather Bronx booties. I haven't used the bag in awhile & hadn't realized that the leathers are an exact color & softness match.


----------



## galligator

OK, these are all of the 'matches' I found.

Mizrahi (Target) bag & Steve Madden Sargent boots.

Naughty monkey houndstooth shoes & mini Ralph Lauren bag (which I've never worn together)

Betsey Johnson Jamison slingbacks & (not a purse) embroidered piano scarf.

Zinc embroidered platforms with embroidered piano scarf.

I think that does it.

Oh, & *AudreyII* I love your username & that is a fantastic combo.


----------



## ledaatomica

*KittyKat *I totally feel like I am the thread killer around here. You are not alone!

here is a picture I have right now. Great thread! I LOVE everything posted so far. 

Anya Hindmarch Clutch + CL Lovas and well a hat too.  I dont wear all 3 together its either the clutch OR the hat.


----------



## KittyKat65

ledaatomica said:


> *KittyKat *I totally feel like I am the thread killer around here. You are not alone!
> 
> here is a picture I have right now. Great thread! I LOVE everything posted so far.
> 
> Anya Hindmarch Clutch + CL Lovas and well a hat too.  I dont wear all 3 together its either the clutch OR the hat.




THOSE SHOES ARE TDF!!!  Yes, I am yelling!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

I haven't pics, but I'm absolutely in love with this thread!!!!!!!


----------



## galligator

Last one for a while, I promise. 

I realized that this Madden clutch & Guess shoes are pretty much a match as well.


----------



## chodessa

Ladies...these matches are AWESOME!!!
I love that I am not the only one OBSESSED with matching!!
I am so amped to take more pics!!
Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## chodessa

galligator said:


> Last one for a while, I promise.
> 
> I realized that this Madden clutch & Guess shoes are pretty much a match as well.



No, more..more please!!!


----------



## galligator

*Chodessa*, you're making me smile.

I'm gonna have to think about what handbags I have left. I have enough shoes I might be able to find some more matches. But I am definitely more limited on the handbag landscape. If I find anything else, it's definitely going to put me into the land of matches I have never actually worn together. It could give me new ideas, though.

Oh, and *KittyKat* - those pumps are great. You could probably actually 'go for the trifecta' on those with a well-fit little black dress. Of course, some folks think matching is a little old-fashioned; but I can totally get behind occasionally channelling your inner Jackie-O or 1940's glamour queen with the 'right' use of matching.  It's definitely fun as an occasional look.


----------



## chodessa

^^ I def. have more than 1 pair of shoes for each bag...so I am going to repost some duplicate bags with a different shoe for a new look!!


----------



## chodessa

I should've used the flash as everything is looking a bit yellow and not true to color...but... 

*Chloe Python Betty and Durgango Boots (these boots are 17 old my friends!!*


----------



## chodessa

*Hayden Harnett Dominique Satchel & Via Spiga kitten heels..  (there is actually a metallic print in the underneath part of the handles and the sides of the bag that almost exactly match the metallic print of the shoes...)*


----------



## galligator

I love the distressed Durango boots. I think I have a Poetic License oxford pump that would match the Python Chloe.


----------



## chodessa

*Chloe Violet Patent Bay *again* & Ballerina Flats from Old Navy*


----------



## chodessa

*LV Orange Epi (don't remember style name) & Brown Satin with orange details kitten heels*


----------



## chodessa

*Chloe Python Silverado & Nike Air Max 95's*


----------



## chodessa

*Chloe Betty Red Patent & Nike Air....(?? DH buys me my sneakers...LOL..)*


----------



## chodessa

*Same shoes...2 different bags..

Chloe Chain Betty Metallic & Change by Charles David Pumps*






*Chloe Large Metallic Heloise & Change by Charles David Pumps*


----------



## galligator

These are great together. 



AudreyII said:


> Great thread, I love matching shoes and bags
> I'm still searching for the perfect match for my new Miu Miu, what do you think of these together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will need to take some more pics of other combos...


----------



## Loubou Lady

Love the reds...perfect together!


----------



## chodessa

*Same Bag, 2 different shoes..

Foley + Corinna Black Patent Savvy Tourista + Moda Black Patent Qulited Booties *






F+C Savvy Tourista (back view) & BCBG Black Patent Pumps


----------



## KittyKat65

Love this thread!!!  Chodessa, you have fabulous taste!!


----------



## chodessa

Thanks *KittyKat65*!!
Definitely lovin' this thread too!! It's something I wanted start for a while, but I didn't know if anyone would have any interest!!
I hope others post more photos!!
It's so much fun to look!!


----------



## AudreyII

Thanks *galligator*, I wasn't sure if it was too much. Love all the matches
*chodessa*, think you are the Matchy Queen. The Silverado with the sneakers is very cool. 
I still need to take some pics, i've got a few in mind, will try to do it today.


----------



## hysteric

I definitely love this thread & will definitely post pictures soon!


----------



## galligator

I forgot about these somehow. 

Chinese Laundry plaid shoes & matching belt.

Faux red Croc platforms & various matching no-name(mostly) bags_._

(My hubby & I had a kind of in joke about this red croco print for awhile).


----------



## galligator

Turquoise Guess platforms & matching LAMB watch.

I think everything else I am taking photos of are 'new matches' that I have 1.) Never actually worn together & 2.) Trying out on-camera to see if they 'work'.


----------



## galligator

chodessa said:


> I* should've used the flash* as everything is looking a bit yellow and not true to color...but...


 
Do you have an "ISO" setting on your camera? That works great for pictures in low or dim light settings.


----------



## chodessa

galligator said:


> Do you have an "ISO" setting on your camera? That works great for pictures in low or dim light settings.



Thanks *galli*!! I am not so good with the camera (obviously...) I will check it out...definitely want to post more pics tonight!!

MORE MORE MORE PICS LADIES!!!


----------



## chodessa

AudreyII said:


> *chodessa*, think you are the Matchy Queen. The Silverado with the sneakers is very cool.
> I still need to take some pics, i've got a few in mind, will try to do it today.



First off... love love love the avatar pic..
Second... I didn't think I was the matchy queen till I started playing around with my closet... kinda like galli said!! But I'll take the title!! 
Thirdly... I thought I would change it up a bit and give a shout out to my very very neglected sneaker collection.. 
And lastly.... YES!!!! Show us some of your pics!!!


----------



## chodessa

galligator said:


> Turquoise Guess platforms & matching LAMB watch.
> 
> I think everything else I am taking photos of are 'new matches' that I have 1.) Never actually worn together & 2.) Trying out on-camera to see if they 'work'.



*The shoes are just F-A-B-U-L-O-U-S!!!

And BTW.... I think you are the matching queen!! Such classy stuff!! 
*


----------



## galligator

I think the key to matching is to mostly use it against neutrals to make an outfit 'pop'. You can really make the small matching pieces a unifier for other separates in your closet, but you do have to be careful not to make it into a costume/uniform. (My picture in the Plus Girls thread is a black outfit with red accessories today).

And those turquoise shoes were one of my better clearance finds. It was happy coincidence that they match the watch. Or maybe it was inevitable since the colors I buy tend to be Black, White, Ivory, Blues, & Purple. I have just started to add some green colors into my closet, but generally avoid colors with any yellow/orange (warm) undertones since they don't work with my skin tone - and incidentally make me look about 1000 years old. Maybe that also explains my blue-black hair dye?

Here are a couple of forced/new matches. Maybe I'll eventually work them into an outfit. I've only ever worn the Beverly Feldman booties with jeans & they may be too blingy to really match up with the mini-Coach bag.

And you can be the Matchy Queen. I can be the Princess .


----------



## AudreyII

galligator said:


> Turquoise Guess platforms & matching LAMB watch.


 
Love those shoes, great match too, a sneaky watch!


----------



## AudreyII

It's a race to the title between chodessa and galligator 

I took some more photos and I don't know if it's the camera but nothing really seems to match. galligator - sounds like you give serious thought to your wardrobe, i'm more of a throw on whatever I find kinda girl...
I also think I can be a bit too matchy matchy

Back to the photos, yet more boots


----------



## chodessa

AudreyII said:


> I took some more photos and I don't know if it's the camera but nothing really seems to match. galligator - sounds like you give serious thought to your wardrobe, i'm more of a throw on whatever I find kinda girl...
> I also think I can be a bit too matchy matchy






LOVE The Bags and love the MATCHING BOOTS!!!


----------



## galligator

*AudreyII*, Those tan leathers are gorgeous on the handbags & boots. 

I see a lot of gorgeous bags here on TPF but those braided handles are yummy. Anyone else here melt when they see the woven leathers on BV or even Cole Haan? Luckily I'm not tempted to buy all that often since I look for knock-around bags that can stand to be around kids plus I love a good wristlet that holds all the essentials (my phone is one of the essentials) without being bulky.

These are the last of the matches I wrangled out of my closet. (I'm sticking with shoes & accessories - outfits is a whole other thread).

Juicy with Kenzie sandals, Juicy with BCBG (a much better match off camera with the cream leather, Linea Paolo & velvet wrap I made for a wedding about 10 years ago, Betsey watch with signature flowers on the band to go with any of my BJ shoes, 1st HL bag-shoe combo.


----------



## galligator

Continuing with the last of the HL primary color shoe-bag matches.

And since I'm trying to control my shoe purchases until after January & am reluctant to buy many clothes while I am struggling with the baby weight - that wipes me out for a while.

It was fun to play 'Fashion Treasure Hunt', though.


----------



## Alice1979

Bal and J. crew.


----------



## eorchid

[/quote]
AudreyII, these boots are AWESOME!!!! I totally want them; what are they and do you mind sharing where you got them? They are gorgeous!!


----------



## chodessa

Alice1979 said:


> Bal and J. crew.



Totally *HOT*!! Love the chain detail on these flats!!


----------



## chodessa

Oh Galli.... I don't want the fun to end..
Surely there must be more matches that you haven't yet thought of...


----------



## AudreyII

eorchid said:


> AudreyII, these boots are AWESOME!!!! I totally want them; what are they and do you mind sharing where you got them? They are gorgeous!!


 
I've had them for years, they're a bit beaten up now, think they came from Next - UK High Street Shop. I still love them though, will wear them until my toes are coming through, they are soooo comfortable too


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Very nice shoes and bags in here


----------



## galligator

chodessa said:


> Oh Galli.... I don't want the fun to end..
> Surely there must be more matches that you haven't yet thought of...


 
Maybe you could go to my shoe gallery (link is in my sig since I can't ever remember the web address) & let me know what I should try with the bags already shown. I don't have too many other clutches left to play around with & I'm trying to keep on a budget until the 2nd week of January. Grr.

If I start pulling out belts & wardrobe items, this thread could get really crazy.


----------



## Dior Junkie

What a great idea! Here are some old pictures that I have on my work computer.  
1. Gucci Cruise collection 06 with Guess pumps
2. Dior Gaucho with Charles David mules
3. Patent Fendi Clutch with Kate Spade peep toe shoes
4. Kate Spade Metallic Mesh Clutch with Bruno Frisoni pumps
5. Dior Gold Clutch with Report Signature peep toes


----------



## Pishi

^^awesome combos!


----------



## chodessa

Dior Junkie said:


> What a great idea! Here are some old pictures that I have on my work computer.
> 1. Gucci Cruise collection 06 with Guess pumps
> 2. Dior Gaucho with Charles David mules
> 3. Patent Fendi Clutch with Kate Spade peep toe shoes
> 4. Kate Spade Metallic Mesh Clutch with Bruno Frisoni pumps
> 5. Dior Gold Clutch with Report Signature peep toes





Holy Moly!! These pics/combos are *AMAZING*!!


----------



## Southern-Belle

I love this thread.  Great combinations Ladies here are a few pics I have taken in the past...






Mulberry Metallic Mabel and Guess sandals







LAMB Treviso Clutch and Betsey Johnson shoes







Marc Jacobs Elastic Stam and Jimmy Choos







Cole Haan clutch and LAMB shoes






Marc Jacobs Stam and Stuart Weitzman wedges


----------



## galligator

*Southern-belle! *You are always adding such amazing shoes to your collection. Great to have you at the party. You don't happen to have a trenchtown or black & white check bag to go with those LAMB sandals? One of the Black leather Music bags would also be great! Also love the Cole Haan woven clutch.


----------



## Southern-Belle

galligator said:


> *Southern-belle! *You are always adding such amazing shoes to your collection. Great to have you at the party. You don't happen to have a trenchtown or black & white check bag to go with those LAMB sandals? One of the Black leather Music bags would also be great! Also love the Cole Haan woven clutch.



Thanks you Galligator.  I have the black and white Signature Carlisle. I'll put them together to see what they look like.


----------



## galligator

The Carlisle check is why I am staying away from Bloomies this week. I can't be tempted, even on sale. Grr.


----------



## Bagnista

*@ Southern - I see you are cheating on me ( and them) tonight!!! lol..*

*OK I sooooooo wanted to participate in this thread and I have LOTS to share BUT am VERY lazy with taking side by side pics.. So here is what I wore today...*

*Frye Boots and Matt & Nat Handbag..*


----------



## KittyKat65

3.1 Phillip Lim bag with Dolce & Gabbana ballet flats:






3.1 Phillip Lim bag with Christian Louboutin booties:






Marc Jacobs Stella with Jimmy Choo Biker boots:


----------



## KittyKat65

Lulu Guinness bag with Taryn Rose sandals (cat optional):






Chanel Jumbo Caviar Flap with vintage YSL heels (which are much more gold IRL)


----------



## KittyKat65

Another favorite.  

Chanel Patent Bordeaux GST and Manolo Blixa navy pumps with a navy boyfriend cardigan (which for some reason looks black in the pic) and denim skirt.


----------



## Gatsby

AudreyII said:


> It's a race to the title between chodessa and galligator
> 
> I took some more photos and I don't know if it's the camera but nothing really seems to match. galligator - sounds like you give serious thought to your wardrobe, i'm more of a throw on whatever I find kinda girl...
> I also think I can be a bit too matchy matchy
> 
> Back to the photos, yet more boots


 

LOVE THIS THREAD, WHAT A GREAT IDEA!!!

And also, what color is the top Chloe Bay?!  I've never seen that color and that bag, is the perfect perfect nude color!!!


----------



## KittyKat65

See?  I knew my photos would kill it!


----------



## galligator

Just remembered these photos. This is the dress I made for the Holidays last year. Shoes are Charles David. The dress was my excuse to get the shoes & the shoes were what 'forced' me to go ahead & make the dress. These are the same shoes I posted earlier with the crinkles satin clutch.


----------



## Southern-Belle

Bagnista said:


> *@ Southern - I see you are cheating on me ( and them) tonight!!! lol..*
> 
> *OK I sooooooo wanted to participate in this thread and I have LOTS to share BUT am VERY lazy with taking side by side pics.. So here is what I wore today...*
> 
> *Frye Boots and Matt & Nat Handbag..*



I'm sorry (slinks into corner)...

Why is this the first time I'm seeing that bag?  Very cute.  I really like it.


----------



## Southern-Belle

galligator said:


> Just remembered these photos. This is the dress I made for the Holidays last year. Shoes are Charles David. The dress was my excuse to get the shoes & the shoes were what 'forced' me to go ahead & make the dress. These are the same shoes I posted earlier with the crinkles satin clutch.



Cute dress Galligator.  I'm jealous that you can sew and I can't.


----------



## Bagnista

*@ Belle - Because I didn't post in the OTHER forum....*


----------



## AudreyII

Gatsby said:


> LOVE THIS THREAD, WHAT A GREAT IDEA!!!
> 
> And also, what color is the top Chloe Bay?! I've never seen that color and that bag, is the perfect perfect nude color!!!


 
I think it's Elephant...

*Southern-Belle, love* the Mulberry and metallic shoes


----------



## galligator

Thanks  *Southernbelle*, I taught myself years ago. I have just enough stubborn if I am interested in learning something. Of course, that means I have a walk in closet that is equally stuffed with Shoes and unused fabric ... Sewers are the worst kind of pack-rats for buying & hoarding the 'perfect fabric' that will get used 'someday'.


----------



## galligator

GRR. I hate it when IE freezes up.

Here I go again.

Prada Maryjanes, Floral skirt & Ralph Lauren jacket that I got for a steal on Black Friday a few years back.

I need an excuse for dinner out (And a sitter) so that I can get a chance to wear this.

Oh - anyone else love how we get a peek at just how different our individual styles are in threads like this?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those Pradas are so darn cute!


----------



## galligator

They're some of the only (designer with a capital 'D') shoes that I've been willing to pay at or near-retail for.  I wasn't about to miss the chance when they appeared on Bluefly this summer - they are beautiful.


----------



## chodessa

*Galli*... I do love how we can see eachother's taste and styles just by our pics!! Plus it opens our minds to some new ideas, perhaps??

I have more pics to take and post... I am running behind (DH had surgery)... but I can't wait to post more.. maybe later...


----------



## chodessa

Southern-Belle said:


> I love this thread.  Great combinations Ladies here are a few pics I have taken in the past...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mulberry Metallic Mabel and Guess sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAMB Treviso Clutch and Betsey Johnson shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Elastic Stam and Jimmy Choos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cole Haan clutch and LAMB shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Stam and Stuart Weitzman wedges



LUV luv LUV them all!!


----------



## chodessa

*I have a pair of metallic slouchy boots that pick up color from my metallic bags... Here they are with 3 of my Chloes...

Slouchy Boots (BP by Nordstrom) with Chloe Silverado Hobo in Anthracite*





*With my Chloe Chain Betty*





*With my Chloe Paddington in Aubergine*


----------



## chodessa

*Chloe Python Silverado Hobo with Bronx Boots*






*Chloe Python Silverado with Slouchy Suede Flat Boots*


----------



## chodessa

*Chloe Python Chain Betty & Enzo Angiolini Square Toe Pumps*






*Chloe Python Chain Betty & Ugg Boots in Sand*


----------



## chodessa

*Chloe Baby Paddington Crossbody in Rouge & BCBG Suede fringed Booties*


----------



## Southern-Belle

Thanks Chodessa.  Great combinations. Love the metallic boots.  The red boots and the Chloe is perfection.


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Matching Coach boots and purse


----------



## chinkee21

What a fun thread!! I love looking at all your perfect pairs, ladies!!


----------



## chodessa

luckyblonde3295 said:


> Matching Coach boots and purse



Love these winter boots!!


----------



## chodessa

Southern-Belle said:


> Thanks Chodessa.  Great combinations. Love the metallic boots.  The red boots and the Chloe is perfection.


----------



## Bagnista

*OK gals I took more pics for ya.. Here goes more PERFECTION....

Fendi Zucca heels and Bag




Dior Patent Pumps and Balenciaga Part Time Bag





Zara Bag and Givenchy Pump





Baboushka (sp?) pumps and clutch





*


----------



## luckyblonde3295

^^ Love those pairs *Bagnista*, especially the Gucci and the grey Givenchy booties.


----------



## Bagnista

luckyblonde3295 said:


> ^^ Love those pairs *Bagnista*, especially the Gucci and the grey Givenchy booties.



_Thanks..._​


----------



## galligator

Love the grey set.


----------



## chodessa

*Bagnista* my jaw just dropped!! I had to pick it up off the floor and I cannot stop drooling!!
That Balenciaga and PATENT Diors are just TDF..
All of the "pairs" are seriously stunning..


----------



## annemerrick

When did you get that Zara bag??  It is GORGEOUS!!!  I also love the Fendi heels!!


----------



## Bagnista

annemerrick said:


> When did you get that Zara bag??  It is GORGEOUS!!!  I also love the Fendi heels!!



_ Thanks.. Yesterday.._
​


----------



## Bagnista

chodessa said:


> *Bagnista* my jaw just dropped!! I had to pick it up off the floor and I cannot stop drooling!!
> That Balenciaga and PATENT Diors are just TDF..
> All of the "pairs" are seriously stunning..




_Thank You_
​


----------



## Bagnista

galligator said:


> Love the grey set.



_Thanks...
_​


----------



## ayla

Bagnista - the Dior pumps and Balenciaga are perfect together !


----------



## Southern-Belle

Bagnista said:


> *OK gals I took more pics for ya.. Here goes more PERFECTION....
> 
> Fendi Zucca heels and Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Patent Pumps and Balenciaga Part Time Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zara Bag and Givenchy Pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baboushka (sp?) pumps and clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Love them especially the purple Bal and Dior pumps.   Now see I walked past Zara's yesterday and didn't go in.  I like that bag what other colors did it come in?


----------



## Bagnista

Southern-Belle said:


> Love them especially the purple Bal and Dior pumps.   Now see I walked past Zara's yesterday and didn't go in.  I like that bag what other colors did it come in?



Thanks....The Zara Bag only came in that color.


----------



## chodessa

*Kooba Elisha Red & Ann Klein Mary Jane Flats*






*Kooba Elisha Tan & Via Spiga Kitten Heels*





*Kooba Elisha Tan & Frye Boots (Saddle)*


----------



## chodessa

*Hayden Harnett Gaza Hobo (Prune) & Isaac Mizrahi for Target Flats*





*HH Gaza Hobo (Prune) & BCBG Metallic Pumps*


----------



## chodessa

*Hayden Harnett Tharpe Hobo (Anthracite) & Nike Airs*





*HH Tharpe & Silver Flats and Silver BCBG Pumps*





The silver and anthracite look better together in real life...LOL...


----------



## Alice1979

Bal and Miu Miu






Miu Miu and Miu Miu


----------



## chodessa

Alice1979 said:


> Miu Miu and Miu Miu



*This bag is beautiful and those shoes are EXQUISITE!!*

LOL... all you ladies have such gorgeous, expensive shoes!! I don't spend nearly as much money on my shoes... I'm almost embarrassed now!!:shame:


----------



## Alice1979

^Thank you. I don't usually spend a whole lot on shoes as well. I don't pay full msrp on shoes ever, and those Miu Mius were 70% off. Even the coffer was on sale too (40% off) .


----------



## chodessa

Awesome!!
Where can I get such great deals on shoes??
And are you telling me those fab CL's on another thread were on sale too?
Do tell!!


----------



## galligator

I actually rarely buy shoes at full retail either. Amazon & 6PM are wonderful tools for getting great shoe prices. I'm also willing to wait for season-end sales & coupons on most styles since there is so much style overlap on shoes. Many shoes at $300-500 will go on sale for up to 75% off. Except for the Prada, I don't think I've gone over $212 for any other pair & most I own were actually purchased between $20-150 on sale. I do have a harder time paying handbag prices ... but then I'm tough on bags & have kids so I'm kind of leary about buying higher end items until they are older.

Anyone else have more matches to show?


----------



## galligator

Chodessa - Some of the Saks stores have been doing a designer handbag/shoes presale 40% + 50%. Not online, though & many of the shoes/handbag depts stopped taking calls.  We will find out tonight or tomorrow if the extra discount ever applies to online purchases.

Also, last summer there were fantastic clearance sales at Saks & Shopbop on tons of fall shoe styles.  If it is a style I will wear for more than a season, I will take a chance waiting for my size to go on super sale.


----------



## Alice1979

chodessa said:


> Awesome!!
> Where can I get such great deals on shoes??
> And are you telling me those fab CL's on another thread were on sale too?
> Do tell!!


 
Yes, all the CL you saw were 70% off (thank you btw). They are doing presale now in all the Saks stores. If I were you, I would get your fabulous self into the closest store now


----------



## sweetneet

annemerrick said:


> I wil show my favorite, which is also posted in the Bbag section.  My red metallic Balenciaga, and el cheapo shoes from DD's discounts (6.99).  I could never wear the bag during the day, because it didn't seem to match any casual shoes, but these are a PERFECT match, and allowed me to wear tons of cute outfits!!  I had two pairs, but my dog chewed up one, so I am so glad that I had a backup!!!



OMG, i love those, so gorgeous!!  that shade of red is mesmerizing!!! 

here are some of mine:

LV vernis Brentwood in framboise with $7 flip flops from Ann Taylor 





LV vernis Houston in baby blue, with $7 flip flops from Ann Taylor


----------



## ayla

Alice1979 - the sequin Mius are amazing !


----------



## ayla

Miu Miu x 2


----------



## chodessa

sweetneet said:


> here are some of mine:
> 
> LV vernis Brentwood in framboise with $7 flip flops from Ann Taylor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV vernis Houston in baby blue, with $7 flip flops from Ann Taylor



LOVE a GREAT BArgain!!!
So cute!!


----------



## chodessa

ayla said:


> Miu Miu x 2



So so pretty!!
Wow, I never realized how feminine and gorgeous Miu Miu shoes are!!

MORE LADIES, MORE!!!


----------



## KittyKat65

For some reason my Flickr photos are not viewable in my original posts.    Here are my pairs again:

Chanel Bordeaux GST, Manolo navy Blixas & navy cardigan






Chanel Jumbo Caviar Flap & vintage YSL sandals





Lulu Guinness purse & Taryn Rose sandals





Marc Jacobs Stella & Jimmy Choo biker boots





3.1 Phillip Lim bag & Louboutin booties





3.1 Phillip Lim bag & Dolce & Gabbana ballerinas





Lanvin Ontario Satchel & Fiorentini & Baker boots


----------



## chodessa

Fabulous KittyKat!! That Bordeaux Chanel is absolutely gorgeous!! What a beautiful color!! And it looks great against those MANOLOS!!
Totaling drooling here...


----------



## KittyKat65

Thank you


----------



## KittyKat65

My new pair: Lanvin flats and a Foley & Corinna bag:


----------



## chodessa

OMG... Kitty I have the same bag!! Did you snag it from the revolve sale??
Love it with your Lanvins!!
How annoying that it didn't come with a dustbag/sleeper though??


----------



## chodessa

*Chloe Python Betty & Frye Ava Tall Boots (Cognac)*


----------



## Prada_Princess

Chodessa - love the python bag and the brown boots - very stylish


----------



## KittyKat65

chodessa said:


> OMG... Kitty I have the same bag!! Did you snag it from the revolve sale??
> Love it with your Lanvins!!
> How annoying that it didn't come with a dustbag/sleeper though??


I did get it at the Revolve sale.  $230!  I am so used to dustbags that it's weird to not get one.  Oh well, I will use a pillowcase.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

What a great thread!!!

Here are my pics. I will upload more later, once i get a chance to take more pics.

Balenciaga and Alannah Hill 





Burberry and Carlos Santana





Burberry and Miu Miu





Chloe and Jimmy Choo





Chloe and Jimmy Choo





Chloe and Jimmy Choo





Chloe and Miu Miu





Chloe and Miu Miu


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Chloe and Miu Miu 





Fendi and Prada





Chloe and Chloe





Chloe and Chloe


----------



## Bagnista

Brasilian_Babe said:


> What a great thread!!!
> 
> Here are my pics. I will upload more later, once i get a chance to take more pics.
> 
> Balenciaga and Alannah Hill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry and Carlos Santana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry and Miu Miu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe and Jimmy Choo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe and Jimmy Choo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe and Jimmy Choo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe and Miu Miu




"I DIE"....


----------



## Bagnista

*I found some more pics....

Fendi Boot and Bag





Gucci Babouska Pump and Bag






Stuart Weitzman Pump and Bag





*


----------



## rdgldy

ledaatomica said:


> *KittyKat *I totally feel like I am the thread killer around here. You are not alone!
> 
> here is a picture I have right now. Great thread! I LOVE everything posted so far.
> 
> Anya Hindmarch Clutch + CL Lovas and well a hat too.  I dont wear all 3 together its either the clutch OR the hat.


Leda, I love this-the hat and the shoes must be amazing together!


----------



## rdgldy

this is such a fun thread-thank you all for posting.  My bag/shoe combos are not so creative-I am way more into the shoes.  I can't start another compulsion!!!


----------



## chodessa

*Brasilian Babe: *Two words..... HOLY MOLY...


----------



## rdgldy

Thought I'd share a few combinations:

red Louboutin simples,
fun metal purse from a local boutique

Hayden Harnett taupe bag
lanvin bronze metallic flats

magenta Louboutin sixties
Marc Jacobs magenta bag


----------



## rdgldy

gold and black brocade Louboutin pumps
Michael Kors bag

black leather Scissor Girls
Michael Kors bag


----------



## rdgldy

I think I might be a thread destroyer............


----------



## galligator

Nope, we're just having dinner.

Love the red set & funky purse.


----------



## chodessa

rdgldy said:


> Hayden Harnett taupe bag
> lanvin bronze metallic flats



OMG... I love love love this HH Gaza bag!!!  It looks amazing with the Lanvin flats!!
Absolutely beautiful!! All of the combos are great!!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks, *Chodessa* and *Galligator*!


----------



## chodessa

*Chloe Front Pocket Paddy & Gold Heels , Report Gold Ballet Flats*


----------



## chodessa

*Chanel Bag & Gold Heels*






*Chanel Bag & Gold Flats*


----------



## chodessa

*Calvin Klein Clutch & Nine West Platform Slingbacks*


----------



## chodessa

*Valentino Satin Bag & Sam & Libby Satin Flats*


----------



## chodessa

*Cynthia Rowley Convertible Clutch & BCBG Girls Pumps*


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Thanks everyone 

Great combinations chodessa!

bagnista, i love your Gucci Babouska Pump and Bag*.

*rdgldy, your magenta Louboutin sixties and Marc Jacobs magenta bag is absolutely lovely.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

And here are a few more combinations from me 

Balenciaga and Anne Klein





Balenciaga and Marc Jacobs





Balenciaga and Giuseppe Zanotti





Balenciaga and Paolo Bondini





Balenciaga and Pollini





Burberry and Delman





Burberry and Mollini


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

And a few more:

Chanel and Chanel





Chanel and Le Silla





Chanel and Christian Louboutin





Chanel and Diana Ferrari





Chloe and Chanel





Chloe and Chloe





Chloe and Manolo Blahnik





Chloe and Steve Madden


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

and a few more again...

Louis Vuitton and Diana Ferrari





Louis Vuitton and Christian Louboutin





Louis Vuitton and Diana Ferrari





Louis Vuitton and Jimmy Choo





Louis Vuitton and Miu Miu 





Louis Vuitton and Robert Robert





Morrissey and Burberry





Morrissey and Christian Dior


----------



## chodessa

*Brasilian Babe* - I want to live and die in your closet!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Brazilian_Babe, I love your combos!!!! You have some great shoes and bags!!


----------



## Southern-Belle

Great combos Ladies. 

I love the Chanel and Balenciaga combos Brasillian Babe.  You are making me googling some of your shoes as I've never heard of them before. (Mollini and Pollini) Very nice!


----------



## LeeMiller

OMG I love this thread!

Here is mine, Prada tote with Fendi B flats (looking for the heels, if you see them PM me!)


----------



## chodessa

^^ Beautiful LeeMiller!!


----------



## rdgldy

chodessa said:


> *Brasilian Babe* - I want to live and die in your closet!!




me too!!!! fabulous combinations-I want them all.


----------



## chodessa

(My new) *Botkier & Metallic Pumps*


----------



## Southern-Belle

Cole Haan woven clutch with Miu Miu Sculpted peep toes...






Fendi Doctor B Pequin bag with Miu Miu Paillettes...






Fendi Maxi Shoulder Baguette with Louboutin Decolletes...






Fendi Maxi Shoulder Baguette and Louboutin Very Prives...





Modern Vintage Lolita boots with Marc Jacobs Stam...





Fendi once again with Louboutin Decolletes...


----------



## ebayBAGS

^^ the red fendi and nude decolletes combo is TDF!!


----------



## chodessa

GORGEOUS SouthernBelle!!
Perfection!!


----------



## Alice1979

It's a wonderful thread. Love all the pairs so far . 

Going out with Prada satin raso clutch and CL Doppio Nodo.


----------



## Alice1979

Chloe moka patent Paddy and Miu Miu silk jewel opentoe flats.


----------



## Alice1979

I had a hard time capture the true colors with these two, Prada salmon saffiano square bowler and Miu Miu jewel flats.


----------



## Blueberry12

Jimmy Choo Mahala & Arissa in Platinum:


----------



## Blueberry12

Jimmy Choo Maddy & Banner shoes:


----------



## Martina_Italy

Southern-Belle said:


> Cole Haan woven clutch with Miu Miu Sculpted peep toes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fendi Doctor B Pequin bag with Miu Miu Paillettes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fendi Maxi Shoulder Baguette with Louboutin Decolletes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fendi Maxi Shoulder Baguette and Louboutin Very Prives...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modern Vintage Lolita boots with Marc Jacobs Stam...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fendi once again with Louboutin Decolletes...





*I LOVE EVERY SINGLE PAIR!!!!!  * You have such great taste and style!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Alice1979 said:


>




LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE all these combos!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Blueberry12 said:


> Jimmy Choo Maddy & Banner shoes:




 these Choos!!


----------



## Southern-Belle

Blueberry12 said:


> Jimmy Choo Maddy & Banner shoes:



Great combination; I love blue.  Do you happen to have modeling pics of your shoes? 

Martina Italy and everyone else thanks for the compliments...


----------



## Southern-Belle

This is one of my favorite threads on the board.  I love seeing the combinations please keep em coming...


----------



## Blueberry12

Manolos and JC Maisie bag:


----------



## Blueberry12

JC shoes and Gucci Floral Bag:


----------



## Blueberry12

Cute:


----------



## Blueberry12

Southern-Belle said:


> Great combination; I love blue. Do you happen to have modeling pics of your shoes?
> 
> Martina Italy and everyone else thanks for the compliments...


----------



## Alice1979

Blueberry12 said:


> JC shoes and Gucci Floral Bag:


 
I like this a lot, so feminine. You've got some very nice styles and combos


----------



## Southern-Belle

Blueberry12 said:


>



Thank you.  I love these and they really comfortable.


----------



## maniacalmollie

Blueberry12 said:


> Jimmy Choo Maddy & Banner shoes:



LOVE blue. . . love the bag, love the shoes (and love the dragon on the rug, lol).

I wish it was even remotely possible to convince my DH that I NEED this handbag.


----------



## maniacalmollie

Southern-Belle said:


> Cole Haan woven clutch with Miu Miu Sculpted peep toes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fendi Doctor B Pequin bag with Miu Miu Paillettes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fendi Maxi Shoulder Baguette with Louboutin Decolletes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fendi Maxi Shoulder Baguette and Louboutin Very Prives...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modern Vintage Lolita boots with Marc Jacobs Stam...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fendi once again with Louboutin Decolletes...



The nude Decolletes and the Fendi together are TDF!


----------



## Blueberry12

You can also buy flat shoes and a wallet to the Cobalt Maddy.


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Blueberry12

Btw, the blue sandals are on sale right now at the JC homepage, but there are only size 36 & 40,5 left.


----------



## rdgldy

such a fun thread-delicious combinations!  
Alice-I love the Chloe and the Miu Mius!!!!!


----------



## chodessa

_*Alice*_.. I am dying over your stuff...
Everyone's combos are just amazing... 
I want to see more and more and more!!


----------



## chodessa

Get a load of this combo.. found these MaryJanes in Target last night for $8.49.. I'm almost embarrassed to even post them with all the lovely shoes... but I will 

*Chloe Betty Red Patent & Isaac Mizrahi for Target Patent MaryJanes*


----------



## La Vanguardia

*This is gorgeous! *



Alice1979 said:


> It's a wonderful thread. Love all the pairs so far .
> 
> Going out with Prada satin raso clutch and CL Doppio Nodo.


----------



## La Vanguardia

I love this! So feminine! 



Brasilian_Babe said:


> Fendi and Prada


----------



## galligator

Target gloves & Betsey Johnson pumps


----------



## chodessa

*Chloe Python Betty & Target Patent Oxford Pumps*





*Chloe Python Silverado & Target Ballet Flats*


----------



## chodessa

*Chloe Quilted Bay Bowler & Frye Ava Tall Boots*





*Chloe Paddington (Aubergine) & BCBG Silver Pumps*


----------



## fieryfashionist

What a cute thread!!  I have some combinations from pics I already have in photobucket... I'll have to take some more!! 

My favorite Guiseppe Zanotti crystal flats and my Chanel medium beige caviar flap w. silver h/w





CL brown glittart VPs + Chocolate Togo 30 Birkin w. gold h/w









Chanel light silver 225 reissue + CL glitter NPs!




Better pic of the shoes!





The top bag in this silly pic ('05 red e/w) 





and these CL nude patent Triclos


----------



## crunkazn

^ Hot silver combo!!!


----------



## chodessa

fieryfashionist said:


> What a cute thread!!  I have some combinations from pics I already have in photobucket... I'll have to take some more!!


 ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!! I can't wait to see MORE!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thanks so much *crunkazn* and *chodessa* (awesome thread idea you came up with, girl)!


----------



## AudreyII

WOW, just caught up with all the stunning combinations here, loving it


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

fieryfashionist said:


> What a cute thread!! I have some combinations from pics I already have in photobucket... I'll have to take some more!!
> 
> My favorite Guiseppe Zanotti crystal flats and my Chanel medium beige caviar flap w. silver h/w
> 
> 
> CL brown glittart VPs + Chocolate Togo 30 Birkin w. gold h/w
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel light silver 225 reissue + CL glitter NPs!
> 
> Better pic of the shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top bag in this silly pic ('05 red e/w)
> 
> 
> and these CL nude patent Triclos


----------



## plumaplomb

chodessa said:


> *Chloe Python Silverado & Nike Air Max 95's*


 I *love* this, seriously. I would rock this combination every day of the week, and be so comfy doing it.


----------



## plumaplomb

chodessa said:


> Get a load of this combo.. found these MaryJanes in Target last night for $8.49.. I'm almost embarrassed to even post them with all the lovely shoes... but I will
> 
> *Chloe Betty Red Patent & Isaac Mizrahi for Target Patent MaryJanes*


 I think they look great!!


----------



## chodessa

*Frye Ava Tall in Grey*





*Hayden Harnett Havana in Grey Zeus Patent*


----------



## Alice1979

^*Chodessa*, gorgeous combo, as always.


----------



## LT bag lady




----------



## chodessa

LOVE the patent combo LT bag lady... what a classy pair...


----------



## chodessa

*Grey Zeus Patent Havana & Isaac Mizrahi for Target*


----------



## chodessa

*Chloe Violet Patent Bay*


----------



## chodessa

*Hayden Harnett Ipanema Clutch*


----------



## chodessa

*Hayden Harnett Dominique Satchel*


----------



## galligator

I love the sparkly purple shoes. 

Nice to see this thread is still going strong.

Here's mine today, Betsey Johnson embossed croco pumps & Nine-West foldover faux Croco clutch.


----------



## chodessa

*HI GALLIGATOR!!*
Beautiful combo... what a perfect match!! Considering they are 2 different brands!!
Gorgeous!!


----------



## ms piggy

Hermes Kelly Longue clutch and leopard print pony hair Pedro Garcia pumps.


----------



## snibor

Ms piggy, stunning!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^ Love those pony hair pumps!


----------



## chodessa

[/SIZE]





ms piggy said:


> Hermes Kelly Longue clutch and leopard print pony hair Pedro Garcia pumps.



Phenomenal!!


----------



## galligator

^^ I love that one too. But, I'm afraid of pony hair shoes. I bump toes on the inside of my shoes when I walk & I'm terrified that I'll shred pony/calf hair & suedes.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Wow, i love checking on this thread!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alice1979

Prada square bowler and Valentino flats. I'm ready for spring to come, though we're only 4 or 5 days into winter officially.


----------



## galligator

^^^ Those are gorgeous.


----------



## rdgldy

Alice, I'd love a tour of your closet!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Alice1979 said:


> Prada square bowler and Valentino flats. I'm ready for spring to come, though we're only 4 or 5 days into winter officially.




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## chodessa

Alice that combo is *EXQUISITE*!!


----------



## chodessa

*
Bronze Corcovado & Cognac Frye Ava Tall*


----------



## Deborah1986

Alice1979 said:


> Prada square bowler and Valentino flats. I'm ready for spring to come, though we're only 4 or 5 days into winter officially.


 

_ i love it !!_


----------



## Southern-Belle

Nice combos Alice and Chodessa!  Chodessa does your Frye boots have zippers?


----------



## chodessa

Southern-Belle said:


> Nice combos Alice and Chodessa!  Chodessa does your Frye boots have zippers?



No, they are pull-on... The are extremely comfortable! I adore them.. (I love them so much, I bought them in 3 colors.. )


----------



## chodessa

*Fendi Mocler Ed. Spy & Uggs*






*Fendi Moncler Spy & Puma Sneakers*


----------



## chodessa

*Chloe Quilted Bay....*


----------



## Southern-Belle

chodessa said:


> No, they are pull-on... The are extremely comfortable! I adore them.. (I love them so much, I bought them in 3 colors.. )



Darn that's what I figured.  I'm not fond of pull on boots.  I want a pair of Frye's with a zipper similar to yours.  I haven't come across any.


----------



## b00mbaka

Oh man! Why am I JUST seeing this thread for the first time! It took me so long to get thru the whole thing since I kept 'ooo & aaa'ing at every photo! I love everyone's combinations!!!!

Here's a picture of one of my combos:


----------



## chodessa

*Welcome BOOMBAKA!!
Gorgeous combo!!*


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Alice - *Your Valentino flower ballerinas and Prada bag are perfect for each other!


----------



## Martina_Italy

b00mbaka said:


> Oh man! Why am I JUST seeing this thread for the first time! It took me so long to get thru the whole thing since I kept 'ooo & aaa'ing at every photo! I love everyone's combinations!!!!
> 
> Here's a picture of one of my combos:




What a gorgeous combo!!!!


----------



## KittyKat65

Proenza Schouler PS1 bag, Chanel ballet flats and Tory Burch cardigan (worn with boyfriend jeans).


----------



## Southern-Belle

Nice Boombaka I'm a sucker for blue.


----------



## glamour724

b00mbaka said:


> Oh man! Why am I JUST seeing this thread for the first time! It took me so long to get thru the whole thing since I kept 'ooo & aaa'ing at every photo! I love everyone's combinations!!!!
> 
> Here's a picture of one of my combos:



Cute combo!! we are shoe twins!!!


----------



## chodessa

Nice to see you KITTYKAT!!

*Hayden Harnett Violet Crinkle Havana & Old Navy Ballet Flats*


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks chodessa, Martina_Italy, Southern-Belle, & glamour724 (hey twin, LOL)!!!


----------



## Southern-Belle

Fendi Perfect Patent Bag De Jour with Dior Miss Dior pumps...





Fendi Chef with LAMB sandals...





Fendi Maxi Shoulder Baguette with LAMB shoes...





Elastic Stam with Miu Miu shoes...





Red Fendi Maxi Baguette with Valentinos. This might be a bit much red, but with something subdued it could work...


----------



## KittyKat65

chodessa said:


> Nice to see you KITTYKAT!!


Thanks!  As the only person who has ever commented on my "pairs" I wanted to let you know that I appreciate it.


----------



## rdgldy

*boom, chodesa, kittykat, southern belle*-your combinations are all wonderful!  I've been thinking up some new ones too-will try and post tomorrow.


----------



## chodessa

KittyKat65 said:


> Thanks!  As the only person who has ever commented on my "pairs" I wanted to let you know that I appreciate it.



Aww... I love your posts.... and just so you know... YOU ARE SOOOO NOT A THREAD KILLER!! LOL...
(I will NOT let this thread die!! LOL...)


----------



## chodessa

Can't wait to see what you come up with *rdgldy*!!
And thanks for the compliments!


----------



## rdgldy

A few more fun combinations:
Lanvin bronze flats with Hayden Harnett bag,
Jimmy Choo Eliza with Hayden Harnett bag

Christian Dior slingbacks with Hayden Harnett bag
Christian Dior slingbacks with no-name bag purchased in London some time ago


----------



## Southern-Belle

This is the first thread I come to on purseblog. 

Rdgldy great combos.  LOVE the HH clutch, Diors, and Choos...


----------



## momo43

i love this thread!

here's one of mine: lv epi speedy & ferragamo pumps


----------



## HauteMama

I love this thread and the combinations many of you have posted are stunning. Absolutely gorgeous! I've been meaning to contribute for a while, but never get around to taking the pictures. Here are a couple so far.

Coach Bleecker Large Flap in Rust with Invito boots:







Coach Bridgit with clogs I've owned for a while:


----------



## chodessa

rdgldy said:


> A few more fun combinations:
> Lanvin bronze flats with Hayden Harnett bag,
> Jimmy Choo Eliza with Hayden Harnett bag
> 
> Christian Dior slingbacks with Hayden Harnett bag
> Christian Dior slingbacks with no-name bag purchased in London some time ago




*rdgldy*....LOVING these... cuz I really do love me some HAYDEN HARNETT!!!


----------



## chodessa

Gorgeous combos HauteMama and MOMO!!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, Chodesa!
I love your combinations, Haute Mama and MOMO.


----------



## momo43

thanks chodessa & rdgldy! 

i love the coach combos hautemama!

btw, the blue epi speedy & blue leopard CLs were really hottttttt!


----------



## chodessa

*Hayden Harnett Havana (Platinum Lizard) & Metallic Uggs*





*With Custom Made Nike Shox*





*Nine West Slingbacks*





*Target Merona Suede Pumps*





*Mia Patent Wedges*


----------



## chodessa

*Hayden Harnett Violet Crinkle Havana & Mia Brown Patent Wedge*





*Target Merona Suede Pumps*


----------



## momo43

here's a few more:


----------



## DC-Cutie




----------



## sesrup

Very classy! Love it



Southern-Belle said:


> Fendi Perfect Patent Bag De Jour with Dior Miss Dior pumps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fendi Chef with LAMB sandals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fendi Maxi Shoulder Baguette with LAMB shoes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elastic Stam with Miu Miu shoes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Fendi Maxi Baguette with Valentinos. This might be a bit much red, but with something subdued it could work...


----------



## bedhead

I only have one photo for now, but you've all inspired me to photograph my pairings, so I'm going to take some more photos soon!






Balenciaga Ink Shrug and Miu Miu python and suede sandals


----------



## evolkatie

Since I took a picture of this for the CL new years thread. here's my pairing. 






MJ Cecilia in Beige (it's more like a bone color.
Christian Louboutin Ivory Python Jaws


----------



## Deborah1986

evolkatie said:


> MJ Cecilia in Beige (it's more like a bone color.
> Christian Louboutin Ivory Python Jaws


 

_wow very nice !!!!!!!_


----------



## chodessa

GORGEOUS *evolkatie* and *bedhead*!!


----------



## sesrup

Nice!



evolkatie said:


> Since I took a picture of this for the CL new years thread. here's my pairing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJ Cecilia in Beige (it's more like a bone color.
> Christian Louboutin Ivory Python Jaws


----------



## Alice1979

Love all the gorgeous combos 

Gucci Hysteria clutch and Giuseppe Zanotti sandals.


----------



## rdgldy

Katie, how fabulous!!!!


----------



## chodessa

*Hayden Harnett Tan Crinkle Patent Trophy &....*


----------



## Elsie87

Two summer combo's with my Balenciaga Floral City:




Paired with Gucci mules and Chanel sunnies (which match the bronze coloured heels of the shoes )!




With my new CL turquoise Very Privés!


----------



## b00mbaka

Really nice combos Elsie!


----------



## rdgldy

Elsie-they both look amazing.  I love your new VPs.


----------



## Southern-Belle

*Alice:  *Lovely the silver combination.  

*Elsie:  *The Balenciaga with those Loubies is TDF.


----------



## chodessa

*Elsie, those CL's are just fabulous paired up with your Bal...*


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I really love this thread


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Yeah, me too!

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## galligator

Here are a few more from my closet.


----------



## galligator

And a cut-out shoe/sweater set & Mark Nason/coach set:


----------



## Elsie87

Great pairings *galligator*! I LOVE the first combo with the gloves! And it's a fab pic too!


----------



## 1DaySoon

Getting ready for the summer


----------



## lily25

Alice1979 said:


> Love all the gorgeous combos
> 
> Gucci Hysteria clutch and Giuseppe Zanotti sandals.



Nice clutch!!! And the sandals are wonderful too, but i'm totally in love with the clutch!:okay:


----------



## chodessa

1DaySoon said:


> Getting ready for the summer



Great match! 
Is that a Kooba? 
I can't wait for summer....


----------



## chodessa

Galligator: your pairings are AWESOME as usual and your photography skills are just great!!!!


----------



## galligator

Thx - just playing around with the camera & trying to learn lighting & such - it definitely takes more than one shot to get colors or reduce blurring - and thank goodness for photo software with cropping & color-fix options. 

It's nice to see you are still 'hosting' this thread & working on keeping it welcoming, Chodessa.

This is always a fun thread & great to look at, even if I am trying to keep my TPF time down to less-addictive levels these days (So, I don't always post, but I'm usually peeking around & lurking at some point during the day)


----------



## 1DaySoon

Yes ma'am, that she is!



chodessa said:


> Great match!
> Is that a Kooba?
> I can't wait for summer....


----------



## 1DaySoon




----------



## Elsie87

^^ Fantastic combos! 


Here's another one of mine:




*Chanel 227 satin reissue + Gucci suede platform sandals


----------



## sdesaye

_*Shabby Chic*_

Christian Louboutin Madeleine (Special Order) - Pink Satin & Gold Laminato
Juicy Couture Baby Fluff - Metallic Gold


----------



## LT bag lady

Chanel & Manolo


----------



## chodessa

These combos are all just fabulous LADIES!!
Keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## chodessa

sdesaye said:


> _*Shabby Chic*_
> 
> Christian Louboutin Madeleine (Special Order) - Pink Satin & Gold Laminato
> Juicy Couture Baby Fluff - Metallic Gold
> 
> View attachment 649503
> View attachment 649504



WOW...(gulp)


----------



## chodessa

*1DaySoon: your combos are just PERFECT matches!*


----------



## sdesaye

_*Avant Garde*_

Christian Louboutin Armadillo - Green Satin (Dyed)
Louis Vuitton Roxbury Drive - Pomme D'Amour
Roberta Chiarella "Black Tie" Earrings - Green

Christian Louboutin Madeleine (Special Order) Turquoise Suede & Black Patent
Louis Vuitton Roxbury Drive - Pomme D'Amour
Heidi Daus "Tres Chic" Earrings


----------



## LT bag lady

Some of my favorite pairs...
Lambertson Truex Pewter Glazed Crocodile clutch w/ Pewter Manolo Carolynes




TODS Brown Clutch w/ Lambertson Truex Strappy heels




Bottega Veneta Ebano Veneta Hobo w/ Bottega Veneta Ebano woven loafers


----------



## sdesaye

*Tres Chic*

Donald J Pliner Tia Hobo - Kiwi Suede
Manolo Blahnik Drugomo Slingbacks - Anthracite Patent


----------



## plumaplomb

LT bag lady said:


> Some of my favorite pairs...
> Lambertson Truex Pewter Glazed Crocodile clutch w/ Pewter Manolo Carolynes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TODS Brown Clutch w/ Lambertson Truex Strappy heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Ebano Veneta Hobo w/ Bottega Veneta Ebano woven loafers


I  the BV... that would be my uniform!!


----------



## Antonia

*This is a great thread!  Here are mine:*


----------



## Antonia

*More: *


----------



## Alice1979

Antonia said:


> *This is a great thread! Here are mine:*


 
OMG is that Balenciaga electric blue SGH city? It's stunning.


----------



## Antonia

Alice1979 said:


> OMG is that Balenciaga electric blue SGH city? It's stunning.


 
*Yes-It's my most precious bag in my collection!  Thanks!! *


----------



## Elsie87

^^Great combos!


----------



## HalieB

My Miu Miu with red Manolo Blahniks.


----------



## HalieB

Marc Jacobs with Manolos.  My summer outfit lover.


----------



## HalieB

Fendi hobo with Manolos


----------



## HalieB

Purple Chanel with Fendi Spy


----------



## HalieB

Limited Edition Dior with Pink Sneaklo Manolo Blahniks


----------



## HalieB

Fendi with Brown Manolos


----------



## HalieB

Marc Jacobs Stam with Roberto Cavalli


----------



## Antonia

*^^ Great pics!  Love all your Manolo's! *


----------



## Southern-Belle

Lovely combinations Ladies!


----------



## Bagnista

*Marc Jacob Bag and Dior Shoes*


----------



## Samia

Rebecca Minkoff Steady and Nine West Gladiators


----------



## Elsie87

Oooh fabulous *Bagnista *and *Samia*!


----------



## Antonia

*^^ Agreed!*


----------



## Martina_Italy

Bagnista said:


> *Marc Jacob Bag and Dior Shoes*





I adore this combo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## galligator

Lotsa cute stuff on here! 

Samia, glad to see you playing around the forums! Hang in there!


----------



## Samia

Thanks galligator! anything and everything to keep me busy!

Here are a few more:

Rebecca Minkoff Wine Nikki & Nina Ricci Pumps






Balenciaga Camel First with (1) Steve Madden sandals (2) Marc by Marc Jacobs Flats


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Very cute!

Great combos, *Samia*!


----------



## Antonia

*Samia, I love your Bal first!!  *


----------



## rdgldy

More gorgeous combinations-this thread is so much fun!


----------



## flyfab

OMG!!! I just went through the whole thread, it's a dream...
Here are mines :


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Stunning!


----------



## Southern-Belle

Lovely combinations Ladies.

Here's a few more.





Mulberry Mabel and Miu Miu Pailettes (these shoes go with so many of my bags)





Michael Kors Python Clutch with Kors gladiator sandals





Miu Miu Bow and Louboutin No Prives





Marc Jacobs Stam and Gucci Hollywood pumps





FENDI Patent Baguette and Dior Miss Dior pumps





Gucci Babouska Tote and Modern Vintage boots


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Beautiful! The shoes...the bags...


----------



## Elsie87

Bought new shoes yesterday! 

Here are some combos:







_Gucci tote + YSL Trooper pumps_






_Gucci Abbey + Gucci sneakers_


----------



## flyfab

Wow I like your Gucci pair


----------



## Elsie87

^^Thank you!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

What a fun thread ...may I join in? This could be my daily reference book.  I love everyone's combos! 
Elsie, love your new YSL heels!! 

Here are my pics:

Dior and Dior 









Dior and Old Gringo


----------



## chodessa

Ladies.. all of the combos are AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Southern-Belle said:


> Lovely combinations Ladies.
> 
> Here's a few more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mulberry Mabel and Miu Miu Pailettes (these shoes go with so many of my bags)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kors Python Clutch with Kors gladiator sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu Bow and Louboutin No Prives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Stam and Gucci Hollywood pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FENDI Patent Baguette and Dior Miss Dior pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci Babouska Tote and Modern Vintage boots


 

I Love em all


----------



## Elsie87

Hey *FD*!!! Welcome!

FABULOUS combos!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^Thank you Elsie! Glad to join the crowd.


----------



## pursemonkey

OMG, how have I never found this thread before?? Love all the gorgeous combos, ladies! *Southernbelle*, I've always enjoyed seeing your pairings and now I can ogle everyone else's!


----------



## Bagnista

Lovely combo's everyone.. I love this thread.. So inspiring.......!!


----------



## Samia

Rebecca Minkoff MAM with Gold Crackle Bottom and Aldo flats


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Very pretty!


----------



## chodessa

*Hayden Harnett Gaza Satchel in Bittersweet &....*


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Fabulous!!!!


----------



## KittyKat65

Chie Mihara shoes and Chanel WOC (with Anthropologie top)


----------



## chodessa

^ Gulp........
Gorgeous!


----------



## kdo

*kittykat - *Such a pretty combo, especially with the top as background.  Love the grey and yellow.

Terrific combos, everyone!! I LOVE this thread!



KittyKat65 said:


> Chie Mihara shoes and Chanel WOC (with Anthropologie top)


----------



## Elsie87

^^ I love this!

Grey and yellow looks fab together!


----------



## nillacobain

*Alviero Martini 1 classe purse + Converse patent flats*










*Zara wedges + Gattinoni purse (both still unworn)*





*Zara wedges + vintage reptile clutch*





*Zara wedges again + funny cat (mini) purse* 





_*I will post more soon. Thanks to let me share.* _


----------



## LV3J

I enjoy reading this thread. Lots of lovely purses and shoes!!! Here are some of my fave pairs from my collection...

Givenchy Nightingale medium and a pair of Givenchy Cut-Out Booties
Lanvin Kansas medium lambskin and Marni Platforms from 2007


----------



## LV3J

Chanel Cambon Tote and flats


----------



## LV3J

Balenciaga City GGH and Marc by Marc Jacobs loafers...great for everyday esp. when I'm with my 2 boys!


----------



## Martina_Italy

LV3J said:


> Chanel Cambon Tote and flats




Love this!!!


----------



## flyfab

I love the Zara shoes 



nillacobain said:


> *Alviero Martini 1 classe purse + Converse patent flats*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zara wedges + Gattinoni purse (both still unworn)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zara wedges + vintage reptile clutch*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zara wedges again + funny cat (mini) purse*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*I will post more soon. Thanks to let me share.* _


----------



## LT bag lady

Manolo meets Lambertson Truex again...




Manolo meets Chanel again...





TODS meets Barneys NY, Expresso anyone?...






http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/4/0/0/9/4/6/webimg/225860812_o.jpg


----------



## Martina_Italy

LT bag lady said:


> Manolo meets Chanel again...






 both the bag and the shoes!!!


----------



## HalieB

Way to rock the Classic Tweed Manolo with the Chanel.


----------



## chodessa

*Those Tweed Manolo pairs are making me drool.....
Ladies.. the combos are just AMAZING!!
ALL OF THEM!!
*


----------



## kdo

Nice combos, everyone!!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

LT bag lady said:


> TODS meets Barneys NY, Expresso anyone?...



This is super chic!


----------



## chodessa

*Kooba Elisha & Gap Ballet Flats*


----------



## rx7girliegirl

for everyone's combos.  This is the first time I've been on this thread.  Everybody has great taste and great style.  I'm lovin this thread!


----------



## LV3J

Chloe "Poseidon" Booties and Miu Miu Bow Satchel in Smoke Grey


----------



## chodessa

*Gorgeous combo LV3J*


----------



## plumaplomb

love the chloes!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

My Christian Louboutin Python VPs and YSL Muse


----------



## rdgldy

Magda, stunning combination.


----------



## Southern-Belle

Nice combos Ladies!

*LV3J *and *Magdalena*


----------



## margaritaxmix

Fashion Doctor said:


> What a fun thread ...may I join in? This could be my daily reference book.  I love everyone's combos!
> Elsie, love your new YSL heels!!
> 
> Here are my pics:
> 
> Dior and Dior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior and Old Gringo


----------



## frick&frack

I have a few combos to add

valentino bow tote with prada clogs, prada wedges, & reef krystal flip flops (I live in florida, so I wear flip flops most of the time)


----------



## frick&frack

fendi oyster heavily beaded chocolate suede with fringe
shoes: dior suede, miu miu clogs, prada suede, tod's spectators, YSL mules


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

magdelena your python VP's made me have a heart attack! I want them I want them I want them!  Ridiculously sexy shoes sigh! The Muse was just frosting - lol!


----------



## frick&frack

small fendi oyster with wood
shoes: dior horn mules, dior peace, miu miu clogs, prada thongs, prada wedges


----------



## frick&frack

patent prada
shoes: robert clergerie rafia wedges, dior peace clogs, prada logo mules


----------



## frick&frack

valentino flower bag
shoes: car shoe (prada) embroidered suede clogs

I like the flower combination together


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Great combos *f&f*!

That's quite a shoe collection you have there! Awesome! 

I adore your Dior mules!


----------



## frick&frack

elsie-- thank you!   I don't get to wear them as often as I'd like...they're quite high!!!

maybe the lovely CL ladies could give us some tips on walking in HIGH heels on pavers & uneven streets/sidewalks/parking lots???  I am in awe of you ladies!!!


----------



## Southern-Belle

Lovely Frick&Frack!


----------



## marinachkaa

I love all of your collections!! 

LV damier azur speedy 30 and D&G spuntata canvas + vernice..

(sorry for the bad pic resizing image cant get it how to make them big)


----------



## frick&frack

thanks!!!  particularly love the red bag coord w/your louboutin soles in your signature.  got to LOVE the details!!!





Southern-Belle said:


> Lovely Frick&Frack!


----------



## smvida

lovely shoes, *marinachkaa*!


----------



## Elsie87

Looks fab, *marinachkaa*!


----------



## Southern-Belle

Here's a few more...





Mulberry Mabel in Ocean with Chloe cut out pumps





Marc Jacobs Mercer Blake with Miu Miu Pailletes





Marc Jacobs Bruna with BCBG Max Azria gladiator sandals





Gucci Hysteria clutch with Miu Miu's again (perfect clubbing combination)





Marc Jacobs Bruna with Casadei thong sandals


----------



## Elsie87

^^ STUNNING! I'm in love with all of your bags and shoes!


----------



## frick&frack

GORGEOUS combinations!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I particularly LOVE these...

matching the miu miu pailletes with the MJ hardware...



Southern-Belle said:


> Here's a few more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mulberry Mabel in Ocean with Chloe cut out pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Mercer Blake with Miu Miu Pailletes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Bruna with Casadei thong sandals


----------



## chodessa

*Gorgeous combos!! frick&frack!!*


----------



## chodessa

*TDF combos as usual SOUTHERN BELLE!!!!*


----------



## marinachkaa

Thank you Elsie and smvida...

Southernbelle- beautiful beautiful i love marc jacobs bags


----------



## Martina_Italy

Southern-Belle said:


> Mulberry Mabel in Ocean with Chloe cut out pumps




 this one!!!!


----------



## chiapet

Southern-Belle your pairings are AMAZING!!!  I am SOOOO in love with all your shoes and bags! Can you please pick my combos too? 




Southern-Belle said:


> Here's a few more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mulberry Mabel in Ocean with Chloe cut out pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Mercer Blake with Miu Miu Pailletes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Bruna with BCBG Max Azria gladiator sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci Hysteria clutch with Miu Miu's again (perfect clubbing combination)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Bruna with Casadei thong sandals


----------



## plumaplomb

those miu mius are so freakin awesome.


----------



## flyfab

Each time I visit this thread I always look like that 
Southern Belle, your collection is


----------



## Blueberry12

Jimmy Choo bag and shoes:


----------



## mammabyrdie

I like this thread. I posted a few handbag/shoes pictures in the LV forum. This combo is my favorite.




Giuseppe Zanotti and Louis Vuitton





Manolo and Louis Vuitton





Prada and Louis Vuitton


----------



## plumaplomb

love the prada and lv shot!! very nicely done!!


----------



## mammabyrdie

plumaplomb said:


> love the prada and lv shot!! very nicely done!!



Thank you!


----------



## Elsie87

*Blueberry*: I love this combo. So elegant!

*Mammabyrdie*: Gorgeous combos! The first one is smokin' hot! 


Keep 'em coming, ladies!


----------



## mammabyrdie

^^^Thanks Elsie


----------



## shoppingisme

mammabyrdie said:


> I like this thread. I posted a few handbag/shoes pictures in the LV forum. This combo is my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giuseppe Zanotti and Louis Vuitton
> 
> 
> Manolo and Louis Vuitton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada and Louis Vuitton



1st shot is lovely!
how cute is the second!


----------



## frick&frack

loooove the red heels & red bag...a little touch of animal never hurt anyone either!!!



mammabyrdie said:


> I like this thread. I posted a few handbag/shoes pictures in the LV forum. This combo is my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giuseppe Zanotti and Louis Vuitton


----------



## frick&frack

this is just sooo adorable...I keep coming back to it. 



chodessa said:


> Chloe Green Patent Quilted Bay & Brown Patent MIA Wedges (bargain priced at TJ MAXX)


----------



## frick&frack

I absolutely COVET this metallic red...2D4!!!



annemerrick said:


> I wil show my favorite, which is also posted in the Bbag section. My red metallic Balenciaga, and el cheapo shoes from DD's discounts (6.99). I could never wear the bag during the day, because it didn't seem to match any casual shoes, but these are a PERFECT match, and allowed me to wear tons of cute outfits!! I had two pairs, but my dog chewed up one, so I am so glad that I had a backup!!!


----------



## frick&frack

I am loving this silvery gray/ivory color combination.



chodessa said:


> *Chloe Python Silverado Hobo with Bronx Boots*


----------



## frick&frack

what a fantastic color 



Southern-Belle said:


> Cole Haan woven clutch with Miu Miu Sculpted peep toes...


 

this is my favorite of yours.  I can just imagine walking behind you, seeing that flash of red sole & the red bag, & wishing you were my friend. 



Southern-Belle said:


> Fendi once again with Louboutin Decolletes...


----------



## frick&frack

SPECTACULAR color!!! 



Bagnista said:


> *Marc Jacob Bag and Dior Shoes*


----------



## chodessa

*Amazing combos mammabyrdie!!
Those cheetah print stilettos (Louboutins?) are just disgustingly beautiful!!!*


----------



## mammabyrdie

chodessa said:


> *Amazing combos mammabyrdie!!
> Those cheetah print stilettos (Louboutins?) are just disgustingly beautiful!!!*



Thanks girls.

Chodessa they are Giuseppe Zanotti.


----------



## MissPR08

^^ beautiful combo!!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

mammabyrdie said:


> Thanks girls.
> 
> Chodessa they are Giuseppe Zanotti.




^^^^^As if it could be any other! Oh Giuseppe marry me and let's move away and have children and shoes by the sea.....


----------



## mammabyrdie

VeryStylishGirl said:


> ^^^^^As if it could be any other! Oh Giuseppe marry me and let's move away and have children and shoes by the sea.....



Wouldn't that be fabulous!

I love Jill Scott by the way.


----------



## chodessa

They are divine Mammabyrdie...
And your modeling shots of the combos are just so sexy!


----------



## mammabyrdie

^^^


----------



## Elsie87

More combos!








_Chanel bag + suede CL Very Privés _







_Dior Gaucho + YSL Trooper pumps _


----------



## Martina_Italy

Elsie87 said:


> _Chanel bag + suede CL Very Privés _






 Drooling on this..it's simply amazing! Love the colors!!!


----------



## MissPR08

^^^ me too!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you, ladies! 

Turquoise is my favourite colour. It reminds me of tropical lagoons and cocktails...


----------



## plumaplomb

LOVE those combos Elsie!! so unexpected.


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Thank you! 


Here's another one:







_Patent Dior Gaucho tote + patent CL Wallis_


----------



## frick&frack

to...die...for...



Elsie87 said:


> More combos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Chanel bag + suede CL Very Privés _


----------



## chodessa

*Holy Crap Elsie.*
*My heart just did a flutter...*
*That Chanel combo is stunning.*
*All of your comobos are always so stunning.*
*Your taste is EXQUISITE!!!*


----------



## mammabyrdie




----------



## Southern-Belle

chiapet said:


> Southern-Belle your pairings are AMAZING!!!  I am SOOOO in love with all your shoes and bags! Can you please pick my combos too?



Thanks you're so sweet.  I would love to.  It's so much fun.

Great combinations Ladies!



p.s. Thanks Ladies for the compliments!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you so much, ladies! 

We should all get together, wear our fabulous combos and go out partying!


----------



## Elsie87

Another combo:









_Chanel Scales flap + Gucci sneakers_


----------



## frick&frack

LOVE IT!  chic, casual, comfortable!!!

I'd love to get together, but in belgium!!!




Elsie87 said:


> Another combo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Chanel Scales flap + Gucci sneakers_


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> LOVE IT! chic, casual, comfortable!!!
> 
> I'd love to get together, but in belgium!!!


 
Thank you, sis! 

Oh yes, come on over and we can wear our hot combos and drink lots of Belgian beer...mmmm!


----------



## frick&frack

I'm in!!!

this is my Belgian beer drinking combo: 

black fendi spy & black suede chanel clogs
I won't fall in this heel after drinking, & I won't get them dirty!


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Oooh, great combo! 

The clogs are perfect: they won't get dirty indeed (unlike a pair of boots of mine, luckily non-designer! I still haven't been able to remove the beer stains, hahaha! I really sound like drunk, don't I? ) and they will keep your feet warm in this dreadful climate! 

The bag is incredible! The leather looks so smooshy...


----------



## shoppingisme

Elsie87 said:


> More combos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Chanel bag + suede CL Very Privés _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Dior Gaucho + YSL Trooper pumps _


 
oh my gooooooooooooooddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd!!!!
 
i love these!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Thank you so much!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

this thread just gets better and better that turquiose is lovely


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

mammabyrdie said:


> I like this thread. I posted a few handbag/shoes pictures in the LV forum. This combo is my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giuseppe Zanotti and Louis Vuitton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manolo and Louis Vuitton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada and Louis Vuitton


 

Nice shots


----------



## Blueberry12

Elsie87 said:


> *Blueberry*: I love this combo. So elegant!


 



Thank you.


----------



## Blueberry12

frick&frack said:


> SPECTACULAR color!!!


 

I love them!


----------



## Blueberry12

Elsie87 said:


> More combos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Chanel bag + suede CL Very Privés _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Dior Gaucho + YSL Trooper pumps _


 



Very great combos!


----------



## Blueberry12

mammabyrdie said:


> I like this thread. I posted a few handbag/shoes pictures in the LV forum. This combo is my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giuseppe Zanotti and Louis Vuitton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manolo and Louis Vuitton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada and Louis Vuitton


 






Lovely combos!


----------



## Speedster70

Dang I LOVE this board and the excuse to take pics of two of my favorite things together hehe.. 

I adore my Posh by Tori Blossom Bamboo Crescent bag. The silk brocade is gorgeous and goes with so many of my Fluevogs ie: The Dame Agnes, Michiko and Willhemina and my Caroline's (not pictured)


----------



## Speedster70

More....

Latest addition don't have to bother describing this bag to you guys...

Works nicely with my spectactor style Fluevog Merrilee and Angela's as well as my Mini Lover's and Mini Puddin's and the Choice Hi Kristen's.. I can even match it to my dog.


----------



## Speedster70

And the saga continues...

The Perlina goes nicely with my Ivan and PV Fluevog Angel's and my Green Coach Posey's


----------



## Speedster70

But wait...

The Coach and Liz Claiborne and all my solid black Vog's lol

Another Coach with my Fluevog Choice Hi Megan's in Pink and Green and my Fellowship Kecia's in Kiwi


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Love it! 

Your collection of unusual shoes is fabulous! Almost fairytale-like!!!


----------



## Speedster70

Last but not least...(for now)

LOVE my funky Cleo & Patek bags...

Mustard Medium Boat Bag I think (don't keep track of the bag names like I do the shoes) with the Ivan Angel again and the Fluevog Minstrel Aria

North/South Shoulder with my Vog Mini Qtee

East/West Shoulder with my Vog Inge and 8-Eyed Tate's

And I'm spent....literally lol


----------



## Speedster70

Elsie87 said:


> ^^ Love it!
> 
> Your collection of unusual shoes is fabulous! Almost fairytale-like!!!


 
John Fluevog all the way he is my shoe god and master funky and comfortable can't do better than that.


----------



## Elsie87

Another combo of mine:








_Chanel Le Marais flap + Gucci ballerina flats_


----------



## chodessa

Oy, *Elsie*... I want to come to Belgium and just play in your closet... We don't even have to leave the house!!
*Speedster70*: wonderful combos!!! I love your romantic victorian feel shoe collection! Beautiful!!


----------



## Elsie87

chodessa said:


> Oy, *Elsie*... I want to come to Belgium and just play in your closet... We don't even have to leave the house!!


 
Yay! That sounds like fun!!!


----------



## mammabyrdie

Thank you Fabulosity and Blueberry12!


----------



## Elsie87

Some more combos with my _Grenat Chloé Paddington_:







_+Gucci sneakers_






_+Chloé Prince boots_


----------



## plumaplomb

^ TDF color!!!!


----------



## MissPR08

*Elsie* great color bag!


----------



## frick&frack

elsie87--

that chloe color...YUM!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Some more, with a _Gucci tote_:








_+Gucci sneakers_






_+Gucci ballerina flats_


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks for the sweet comments everyone!


----------



## Tatyana.Bella

Wonderful collections!!

Southern-Belle, do you mind sharing where you got you BCBG Gladiator Sandals from?

Thank you!!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Louboutin Patent Violet Greasepaint Decolozeps with Metallic Purple Chanel 2.55 Reissue (and even the Purple Lambskin classic flap!)


----------



## Elsie87

^^ STUNNING !!!


----------



## frick&frack

GEORGEOUS!!! 

I absolutely ADORE purple!!!  plus the glitter on the CLs...fabulous!!!



bulletproofsoul said:


> Louboutin Patent Violet Greasepaint Decolozeps with Metallic Purple Chanel 2.55 Reissue (and even the Purple Lambskin classic flap!)


----------



## mammabyrdie

bulletproofsoul said:


> Louboutin Patent Violet Greasepaint Decolozeps with Metallic Purple Chanel 2.55 Reissue (and even the Purple Lambskin classic flap!)


 Oooo I love it!


----------



## vernilover

here are a few of mine!


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Phenomenal!!! 

Everything looks so amazing! And the pics are awesome too!


----------



## Martina_Italy

bulletproofsoul said:


> Louboutin Patent Violet Greasepaint Decolozeps with Metallic Purple Chanel 2.55 Reissue (and even the Purple Lambskin classic flap!)





 Love everything!!!!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

WOW I missed seeing this thread! 

VL, what a pleasant surprise to see you here! I love all your combos and your photography! 

Elsie, I wish you would give me an alarm when you post more here hehehe. I missed seeing your fun posts and WOW, what a stylist you are! 

bulletproofsoul, your combo is delicious!


----------



## chiapet

vernilover, always LOVE your pics! great combinations


bulletproofsoul I am drooling over those loubies!  so perfect with the bags


elsie87 great gucci! I want all of those!


----------



## frick&frack

vernilover said:


> here are a few of mine!


 
everything is GORGEOUS...2D4!!!!!!!!!!! 

spectacular photography too!!!


----------



## marbella8

Vernilover, your combinations are so classy!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you so much, *FD* & *chiapet*!


----------



## Elsie87

_Guccy Wave hobo + Gucci wedges _(love those)


----------



## Elsie87

^^Oops, I meant 'Gucc*i*' of course!


----------



## LT bag lady

Classic Chanel with Classic Manolo




This is why I'm LT bag Lady, love Lambertson Truex...










 TODS, so casual...


----------



## LT bag lady

This pair works better when the shoes are on my feet...  Louis Vuitton  and Lambertson Truex


----------



## mammabyrdie

LT bag lady everything is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

OMG LT bag lady, you have a great collection! Love all your combos! 

Elsie, you are fabulous as always. I want to go play in your closet now... :ninja:


----------



## chodessa

*Vernilover: Your combos and your pics are just absolutely gorgeous!!
I am so thrilled to see more and more amazing pairs!!*


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

LT bag lady said:


> This pair works better when the shoes are on my feet... Louis Vuitton and Lambertson Truex


 

 this!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

LT bag lady said:


> This pair works better when the shoes are on my feet... Louis Vuitton and Lambertson Truex


 
Love that bag!


----------



## .pursefiend.

this is a cute thread!


----------



## LT bag lady

Thanks! Fashion Doctor, Hi ClassBaby, Fabulousity, MamaByrdie!
Cheers


----------



## jordanjordan

You guys do an amazing job at matching your stuff.  Mine never matches, I kind of like it that way, but it must take a lot of dedication to do this!


----------



## Southern-Belle

bulletproofsoul said:


> Louboutin Patent Violet Greasepaint Decolozeps with Metallic Purple Chanel 2.55 Reissue (and even the Purple Lambskin classic flap!)



 Gorgeous combination!  I love purple.

Nice combos VerniL, Elsie, and LT Bag!


----------



## chodessa

*Hayden Harnett Ruby Bowery Clutch & .....*

BCBG Booties...





Carlos Falchi Pumps


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^^Oh my!!! I love that Rrrrrrred chodessa! You look hot!!


----------



## Elsie87

*Chodessa*, in one word: HOT !!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Thats Hot Chodessa!


----------



## chodessa

*Thanks ladies!! *


----------



## pinkmonique73

I finally figured out how to upload pictures...so here it goes! Please forgive the poor quality I am using my cellphone.. I still have to figure out how to download from my new camera !LOL! 
GZ and BCBG Clutch






Old School Throw back..Gucci bag Gucci Shoes





Dior


----------



## pinkmonique73

Here are a few more.. Wow this is time consuming!!!


----------



## pinkmonique73

annemerrick said:


> I wil show my favorite, which is also posted in the Bbag section. My red metallic Balenciaga, and el cheapo shoes from DD's discounts (6.99). I could never wear the bag during the day, because it didn't seem to match any casual shoes, but these are a PERFECT match, and allowed me to wear tons of cute outfits!! I had two pairs, but my dog chewed up one, so I am so glad that I had a backup!!!


 
This combo is to die for!!!!!


----------



## pinkmonique73

Ok there are waaay toooo many to quote on, I just want to say you ladies have wonderful shoe and purse collections! I  it!!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

Prada boots & Epi Speedy 25:





Toledo blue epi w/ MbyMJ mouse flats (my favorite combination):





Azur Damier w/ Miss Sixty wedges:





Chloe Edith hobo w/ Chloe loafer pumps:





Gucci Princey with CL Minibout:





Gucci Abbey in guccissima with Tory Burch Reva:





CL graffiti Clichy with old navy bag:





More in my collection thread {below}


----------



## MissPR08

Gucci Hysteria bag with matching booties 






Dolce and gabbana bag with Zanotti wedges


----------



## MissPR08

LV wish bag  and CL slingbacks


----------



## frick&frack

^^^those zanotti wedges are 2D4!!!


----------



## MissPR08

LV freesia platform sandal with LV patchwork speedy 






same shoes with the LV demin pleaty bag


----------



## MissPR08

frick&frack said:


> ^^^those zanotti wedges are 2D4!!!



thanks!!


----------



## frick&frack

not to be odd or anything, but your skin is absolutely beautiful...perfect!!!  you are a great model for your bags/shoes!

my dear SIL would  your denim LV!  will have to show her your pics.


----------



## MissPR08

frick&frack said:


> not to be odd or anything, but your skin is absolutely beautiful...perfect!!!  you are a great model for your bags/shoes!
> 
> my dear SIL would  your denim LV!  will have to show her your pics.



Aw thanks for the sweet comments!


----------



## Southern-Belle

Nice combinations *PinkM, Boombaka, and MissPR*!


----------



## pinkmonique73

MissPR08 said:


> LV wish bag  and CL slingbacks


 
Luv this combo! You have really nice skin and some nice legs btw!..Werk dat!


----------



## pinkmonique73

Southern-Belle said:


> Nice combinations *PinkM, Boombaka, and MissPR*!


 
Thank you....btw your combos are EXQUISITE!


----------



## Samia

Wearing this combo today:
Botkier (Sophie I Think) and MbMJ Flats


----------



## Elsie87

Ladies, so much new AWESOME combos!!! 

*Monique*: Your shoes and bags are sooo elegant! We have the same Gucci wedges (mine are in the GG fabric though)! 

*b00m*: Those Prada boots are TDF!!! And I'm drooling all over your CL's... 

*MissPR*: Love love LOVE your LV sandals and bag together! Fabulous!!! 

*Samia*: Sooo cute! I love your bag!


----------



## MissPR08

thanks *southern-belle*,*pinkmonique73*, *elsie87*


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Awesome combos everyone!  Keep them coming!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

b00mbaka said:


> Prada boots & Epi Speedy 25:
> 
> 
> Toledo blue epi w/ MbyMJ mouse flats (my favorite combination):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azur Damier w/ Miss Sixty wedges:
> 
> 
> Chloe Edith hobo w/ Chloe loafer pumps:
> 
> 
> Gucci Princey with CL Minibout:
> 
> 
> Gucci Abbey in guccissima with Tory Burch Reva:
> 
> 
> CL graffiti Clichy with old navy bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More in my collection thread {below}


 
I love these ! !


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks southern-belle, Elsie87, and pinkgoldfish!

MissPR, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your LV wishbag & CL prive combo!

Samia, those flats are too cute! Are they patent?


----------



## pinkmonique73

Elsie87 said:


> Ladies, so much new AWESOME combos!!!
> 
> *Monique*: Your shoes and bags are sooo elegant! We have the same Gucci wedges (mine are in the GG fabric though)!
> 
> *b00m*: Those Prada boots are TDF!!! And I'm drooling all over your CL's...
> 
> *MissPR*: Love love LOVE your LV sandals and bag together! Fabulous!!!
> 
> *Samia*: Sooo cute! I love your bag!


 
Thank you.. I love the GG wedges they are soo comfy! Great in the summer time!


----------



## M_Butterfly

Not sure where to start praising you girls.  This thread is amazing.


----------



## MissPR08

b00mbaka said:


> Thanks southern-belle, Elsie87, and pinkgoldfish!
> 
> MissPR, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your LV wishbag & CL prive combo!
> 
> Samia, those flats are too cute! Are they patent?




thank you!!  your sweet....  I wasn't sure about that combo because the purples are very different IRL... but hey, who says it has to be perfect!


----------



## MissPR08

I collect lv bags here is a few of them. 

LV whisper gm( i love this bag ) with gucci platforms






LV watecolor papilon and CL slingbacks


----------



## MissPR08

LV biker motard with my new GZ shoes 






Chanel reissue with Fendi platforms


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MissPR08- I love all your combos!! I so envy that LV Biker Motard, they are no where to be found!!


----------



## Elsie87

*MissPR08*: 

I'm speechless... 

Just stunning!


----------



## MissPR08

thanks for your sweet comments *Ladyloutin08*, *Elsie87*


----------



## .pursefiend.

*MissPR....*loveeeeeeeeeeee all your pairs!!! I would love to see a side view of those Zanotti's...pleaseeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## MissPR08

here ya go


----------



## .pursefiend.

love it!!!


----------



## MissPR08

^^ thank you!


----------



## chaussurewhore

louboutin thigh high black suede boots and thomas wylde first season ruched bag. 
click on pix for more detail.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

MissPR08 said:


> LV biker motard with my new GZ shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel reissue with Fendi platforms


 

Hot!


----------



## MissPR08

*Fabulosity* thanks!


----------



## pinkmonique73

MissPR08 said:


> LV biker motard with my new GZ shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel reissue with Fendi platforms


 
Lovely!!!


----------



## Southern-Belle

WERK MissPR !


----------



## Speedster70

My Coach Legacy Thompson Julia that I got to match my Vog Haight's finally arrived at work the other day and I just happened to be sporting the shoes.. Sorry for the less than aesthetic camera phone pic.


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Sheez you are killing me here . I love every combo you have!  BTW the GZ wedges are awesome


----------



## chodessa

*Gorgeous combos MissPRO8!!!
And that Chanel reissue is just stunning!! I absolutely love the color!!!*


----------



## MissPR08

thank you ladies.... *pinkmonique73, southern-belle, verystylish girl, Chodessa!*


----------



## frick&frack

this combo!!!



MissPR08 said:


> I collect lv bags here is a few of them.
> 
> LV whisper gm( i love this bag ) with gucci platforms


----------



## Bagnista

_*OMG!!! Guys.. I have missed sooooo much.. These combo's are TDF!!!!!! Excellent pairs ladies... I love them all!!!!  I just found a few more that I would like to post..

New Fendi Bag with Heels





Zara Bag and Heels





Zara Black Bag and Booties




*_


----------



## frick&frack

^^^I...want...those...fendi...heels...right...now...


----------



## MissPR08

*Frick&frack*thanks!


----------



## Bagnista

frick&frack said:


> ^^^I...want...those...fendi...heels...right...now...



They are very comfy.


----------



## frick&frack

^^^YEAH!!!  I've have to start hunting for them...


----------



## MissPR08

*bagnista* I love the fendi heels!!  I saw them in dark blue in my local saks!! i prefer the black ones. great combo!


----------



## sdesaye

MissPR08 - Your pictures/combo's/bags & shoes are positively DIVINE!

Alma Multicolore & Christian Louboutin Madeleine's (Special Order)


----------



## annemerrick

So cute^^^^


----------



## MissPR08

sdesaye said:


> MissPR08 - Your pictures/combo's/bags & shoes are positively DIVINE!
> 
> Alma Multicolore & Christian Louboutin Madeleine's (Special Order)


 
thanks!!!! i love love your CL's!! 
Wonderful combo!!


----------



## frick&frack

sdesaye-- gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous shoes...plus those in your avatar!!!  you lucky, lucky girl!!!!!!!!!!!!  hope you have a FABULOUS day the next time you wear either pair!!! :okay:


----------



## sdesaye

frick&frack said:


> sdesaye-- gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous shoes...plus those in your avatar!!! you lucky, lucky girl!!!!!!!!!!!! hope you have a FABULOUS day the next time you wear either pair!!! :okay:


 
Thank you very much. Actually, thank you everyone.


----------



## Samia

Nothing special, just wearing  a Coach Bag and Topshop flats today (its raining)


----------



## chaussurewhore

bal moto booties and bal moto first avec silver hardware and long shoulder strap.


----------



## chodessa

^^*HOT PICTURE!!!
Looks like it's from a photo shoot!*


----------



## sdesaye

Christian Louboutin Very Noeud & Loubinette Bowler - FUCHSIA SATIN


----------



## frick&frack

^^^OK, clearly, we both love pink 

I would love to see your closet...or steal everything in it...whatever. 

you are definitely 1 of my shoe heros!!!


----------



## sdesaye

frick&frack said:


> ^^^OK, clearly, we both love pink
> 
> I would love to see your closet...or steal everything in it...whatever.
> 
> you are definitely 1 of my shoe heros!!!


 
lol.  Yes, I love pink.  There's a few pictures of my closet in my collection link below my posts.  It's very colorful.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I'm in heaven!!!!!!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MissPR08 said:


> LV biker motard with my new GZ shoes
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel reissue with Fendi platforms


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

chaussurewhore said:


> bal moto booties and bal moto first avec silver hardware and long shoulder strap.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

MissPR08 said:


> LV biker motard with my new GZ shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel reissue with Fendi platforms



Absolutely exquisite, love them both!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I'm not surprised that vernilover's pictures are beautiful! They ALWAYS are.
Love her brown LV shoes


----------



## MissPR08

*Sinful Indulges, trolley-dolly* thanks!!


----------



## MissPR08

sdesaye said:


> Christian Louboutin Very Noeud & Loubinette Bowler - FUCHSIA SATIN



 I love pink!


----------



## MissPR08

girls i have a few more pics, hope you like them.
Lv watercolor speedy with my new Jimmy Choo's 





Lv mirroir lockit with miu miu flats


----------



## MissPR08

Lv graduate  and CL ron rons 





Lv ursula and same CL's (i just love pink too)


----------



## pinkmonique73

MissPR08 said:


> girls i have a few more pics, hope you like them.
> Lv watercolor speedy with my new Jimmy Choo's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lv mirroir lockit with miu miu flats


 
My  is pounding! Love them both


----------



## frick&frack

DANG...you got me AGAIN...



MissPR08 said:


> girls i have a few more pics, hope you like them.
> Lv mirroir lockit with miu miu flats


----------



## frick&frack

UBER cool bag with the PERFECT shade of pink shoes...but

are your legs LITERALLY a mile long??? I'm sooo jealous...



MissPR08 said:


> Lv graduate and CL ron rons


----------



## Southern-Belle

Sexy!


----------



## MissPR08

frick&frack said:


> UBER cool bag with the PERFECT shade of pink shoes...but
> 
> are your legs LITERALLY a mile long??? I'm sooo jealous...



I wish my legs were that long, is the pic  .... thanks for all your sweet comments


----------



## Southern-Belle

Love the Choos!


----------



## MissPR08

Pinkmonique73, southern-belle, thank you ladies!


----------



## sdesaye

Southern-Belle - EXCELLENT!  Love this combo.


----------



## Martina_Italy

sdesaye said:


> Christian Louboutin Very Noeud & Loubinette Bowler - FUCHSIA SATIN




This is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

MissPR08 said:


> here ya go


I love the GZ's!


----------



## rdgldy

Ladies, these are all wonderful, as usual!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*MissPR* - this is all I can do when I see your pics:.  You have great style!


----------



## MissPR08

*rdgldy, dc-cutie* thank you!!


----------



## LT bag lady

sdesaye said:


> Christian Louboutin Very Noeud & Loubinette Bowler - FUCHSIA SATIN


 
Love this, love pink!


----------



## LT bag lady

chaussurewhore said:


> bal moto booties and bal moto first avec silver hardware and long shoulder strap.








Love this!


----------



## LT bag lady

Elsie87 said:


> More combos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Chanel bag + suede CL Very Privés _


  WOW, just WOW!! Beautiful!


----------



## LT bag lady

MissPR08 said:


> LV biker motard with my new GZ shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel reissue with Fendi platforms


 
MissPR, love em all!  My favs ^^^^, ahhh Chanel...


----------



## sdesaye

Okay MissPR08 - You have entirely too much LV!  Hand them over.  You have exquisite taste!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Elsie I am loving those CL touqouise VPs (?) a bit hard for me to tell and the metallic chanel reissue.  I would be working all of that - lol.

MsPR08 - I'm gonna swipe those Fendi's from you and that graduate bag - lol

I can't wait till I get my camera so I can post some combos!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

sdesaye said:


> Okay MissPR08 - You have entirely too much LV! Hand them over. You have exquisite taste!


 
you don't have room in your closet with all of those CLs...I'm next in line for any charity


----------



## sdesaye

frick&frack said:


> you don't have room in your closet with all of those CLs...I'm next in line for any charity


 
Lol!  That's so true.


----------



## MissPR08

*LTbaglady* thanks!
*sdesaye* lol.  i will trade you for some of your shoes! i love your collection
*verystylishgirl * that is one of favorite bags, you will have to kill me first, lol


----------



## fieryfashionist

Wow, what stunning combinations everyone! 

*Elsie*, I love the metallic turquoise reissue with the VPs! 

*MissPR08* - I don't even know where to start haha  ... I love the Fendi + Chanel, and really, each pair is fabulous!

I'm too lazy to take more pics (I will soon though!), but here is one:

Bal Grenat City + CL wine/red patent Rolandos


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Gorgeous! 

Thank you for the sweet comments, ladies!

*VeryStylishGirl*: Yup, you're right; they're CL turquoise suede VPs.


----------



## MissPR08

thanks* fieryfashionist* I love love your Rolandos..I tried on the blue patent last week and they just don't look right on me. they squeeze my toes.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Southern-Belle said:


> Love the Choos!


 
I'll second that!


----------



## Martina_Italy

fieryfashionist said:


> Bal Grenat City + CL wine/red patent Rolandos





Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Southern-Belle

I love this thread. 


Roberto Cavalli Pleated Dome Satchel and Louboutin Decolletes







LAMB Treviso Clutch and LAMB Dominics








FENDI 10th Anniversary Baguette and Kors by Michael Kors booties








Marc Jacobs Stam and Dior Miss Dior pumps


----------



## pinkmonique73

SB & FF Nice.... I love all of the combo's both reds are beautiful!


----------



## frick&frack

southern belle--

O...M...G...
LOVE the striped LAMB shoes & fendi anniv bag!!!


----------



## MissPR08

LAMB Treviso Clutch and LAMB Dominics





great combo!


----------



## Elsie87

*SB*: Fabulous, once again!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Southern-Belle said:


> I love this thread.
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli Pleated Dome Satchel and Louboutin Decolletes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAMB Treviso Clutch and LAMB Dominics


 

Now that's one pair of bad a$$ shoes  love this combo 
I notice you have several pairs of LAMB shoes, how do they fit are they TTS how about comfort? I have been eyeballing a few pairs thanks to you girlie


----------



## LV3J

I love love love this thread! Thanks for sharing, ladies! Great photos!


----------



## flakky

I love the pairing of ur bags n shoes...........................



mammabyrdie said:


> I like this thread. I posted a few handbag/shoes pictures in the LV forum. This combo is my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giuseppe Zanotti and Louis Vuitton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manolo and Louis Vuitton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada and Louis Vuitton


----------



## Southern-Belle

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Now that's one pair of bad a$$ shoes  love this combo
> I notice you have several pairs of LAMB shoes, how do they fit are they TTS how about comfort? I have been eyeballing a few pairs thanks to you girlie



Thank you. I love LAMB shoes. They run a half size large IMO.  They are very comfortable and sturdy. 

Thanks for all the compliments Ladies.


----------



## flakky

nice collection......love it



Southern-Belle said:


> I love this thread.
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli Pleated Dome Satchel and Louboutin Decolletes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAMB Treviso Clutch and LAMB Dominics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FENDI 10th Anniversary Baguette and Kors by Michael Kors booties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Stam and Dior Miss Dior pumps


----------



## flakky

simply beautifull.........



Southern-Belle said:


> Love the Choos!


----------



## MissPR08

^^ thank you!


----------



## chaussurewhore

balmain booties and vintage crochet bag.


----------



## frick&frack

^^^chaussurewhore-- these are GORGEOUS, sexy, artistic photos!!!


----------



## MissPR08

[B said:
			
		

> chaussurewhore[/B];10041716]balmain booties and vintage crochet bag.



i love the boots  are there fringes on the side of the boots?, that's hot!


----------



## chaussurewhore

*frick & frack*, thanks.
*missPR*, yes, the booties are balmain runway from fall 08 with a fringe around the ankle.


----------



## MissPR08

i just love this thread, here is a few more combos, hope you ladies like it 
Chanel flap with black Cl slingbacks  





LV mizi monogram bag with rolande boucle suede


----------



## MissPR08

LV nimbus pm with CL's


----------



## MissPR08

LV weekender PM with prada peep toe shoe





Dior lilac bag with LV shoes, my favorite color!


----------



## MissPR08

last pair 

LV clutch with CL pumps


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MissPR08 said:


> LV weekender PM with prada peep toe shoe



 I remember looking for that LV everywhere to no avail, I love it! I keep coming back to this thread waiting on you to post more combos!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MissPR08 said:


> LV mizi monogram bag with rolande boucle suede



Love the color of that shoe!! Mind if I ask where you got them? I've only seen them in Red, and Black.


----------



## MissPR08

^^*ladylouboutin08* got them at my local NM on sunday.. thanks for all your nice comments.


----------



## Bagnista

Excellent photo's ladies... I love ALLL the pairs....... I just added one more to my collection..

RM Bag and LV Shoes


----------



## butterfly36029

I completely adore this combination!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Alice1979 said:


> I had a hard time capture the true colors with these two, Prada salmon saffiano square bowler and Miu Miu jewel flats.


----------



## M_Butterfly

MissPR08 said:


> last pair
> 
> LV clutch with CL pumps


 Love them all but these and the Prada peep toe are my favorites


----------



## M_Butterfly

Bagnista said:


> Excellent photo's ladies... I love ALLL the pairs....... I just added one more to my collection..
> 
> RM Bag and LV Shoes


  This is fantastic


----------



## frick&frack

HOLY H3LL!!! 



MissPR08 said:


> LV nimbus pm with CL's


----------



## frick&frack

I agree with LadyLouboutin08...amazing peach/nude color CLs!!!



MissPR08 said:


> i just love this thread, here is a few more combos, hope you ladies like it
> LV mizi monogram bag with rolande boucle suede


----------



## frick&frack

I had no idea LV did grafiti SHOES!!!  

obviously, I have absolutely no clue about LV...you ladies are changing my mind about that fashion house...



Bagnista said:


> Excellent photo's ladies... I love ALLL the pairs....... I just added one more to my collection..
> 
> RM Bag and LV Shoes


----------



## pinkmonique73

MissPr08  ! I love all of your combos.. You have a lovely and very classy collection!


----------



## Southern-Belle

*MissPR- *So classy and such diverse colors. I especially love the Dior Lilac tote; so pretty for Spring.


----------



## MissPR08

Bagnista said:


> Excellent photo's ladies... I love ALLL the pairs....... I just added one more to my collection..
> 
> RM Bag and LV Shoes



I love graffiti shoes they so beautiful!!


----------



## MissPR08

M-butterfly, frick&frack, pinkmonique73, southern-belle.. thank ladies


----------



## Bagnista

M_Butterfly said:


> This is fantastic



Thanks....


----------



## Bagnista

frick&frack said:


> I had no idea LV did grafiti SHOES!!!
> 
> obviously, I have absolutely no clue about LV...you ladies are changing my mind about that fashion house...



Yeah girl.... Sprouse.. they did the first one in 2001 when he was alive and they did this line to honor his legacy..


----------



## Bagnista

*This is my newest combo....

Marc by Marc Clutch and Zara Strappy Sandals... I  me some Zara......






*


----------



## Elsie87

^^ I love that HOT red!


----------



## Elsie87

*MissPR08*: Your shoe collection is TDF!


----------



## Accessorize*me

I love this thread....!!!


----------



## bindc

I totally tried these shoes on at a Nordstrom sale!  Loved these shoes but they had a ding in them so I declined purchasing.  They look fab on you!! 





mammabyrdie said:


> I like this thread. I posted a few handbag/shoes pictures in the LV forum. This combo is my favorite.
> 
> 
> Manolo and Louis Vuitton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada and Louis Vuitton


----------



## MissPR08

Elsie87 said:


> *MissPR08*: Your shoe collection is TDF!



thank you sweetie!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

everyone have such great taste


----------



## chaussurewhore

dior moto boots and givenchy nightingale.


----------



## frick&frack

^^^you have such a cool / edgy look...you wear it well!


----------



## MissPR08

chaussurewhore said:


> dior moto boots and givenchy nightingale.



you must be a model *chaussurewhore?*?  looking good


----------



## chaussurewhore

*frick and frack *and *miss PR08,* thank you!


----------



## Elsie87

You are so gorgeous!

Love the boots, the bag and the leather jacket!


----------



## Elsie87

_Balenciaga Electric blue First + CL blue glittart Very Privés_


----------



## Martina_Italy

MissPR08 said:


> i just love this thread, here is a few more combos, hope you ladies like it
> Chanel flap with black Cl slingbacks




So classy..I love this!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

MissPR08 said:


> last pair
> 
> LV clutch with CL pumps





 these too!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

These are two of the things I want most in the world.... 



Elsie87 said:


> _Balenciaga Electric blue First + CL blue glittart Very Privés_


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^^OMG Elsie you took my breath away!


----------



## MissPR08

Elsie87 said:


> _Balenciaga Electric blue First + CL blue glittart Very Privés_



*elsie* with are shoe twins 

I love the B-bag


----------



## MissPR08

Martina_Italy said:


> these too!!!



thanks!


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks girls! 

*MissPR*: Yay, twins!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Here's another combo with a Bbag:








_Balenciaga anthra PT + Gucci ballerina flats_


----------



## MissPR08

^^^ nice!! .. Miss B-bag queen!


----------



## chaussurewhore

*elsie, *thanks and
love the bal blue and loubs together


----------



## rdgldy

such gorgeous combinations!


----------



## mammabyrdie

bindc said:


> I totally tried these shoes on at a Nordstrom sale!  Loved these shoes but they had a ding in them so I declined purchasing.  They look fab on you!!



Oh thanks! I got these from Nordstrom SCP. Sorry about the ding in the one you tried.


----------



## MissPR08

One last combo 

Ms. LV kalahari pm with yellow suede CL's  (my fave yet)


----------



## Elsie87

^^^Ooooh, I love that combo! 

The shoes are  !!!


----------



## sdesaye

MissPR08 said:


> One last combo
> 
> Ms. LV kalahari pm with yellow suede CL's  (my fave yet)


 
I'm getting so jealous!  Actually, I AM SO JEALOUS!  I think we may have the same taste in bags & shoes.


----------



## Southern-Belle

*MissPR08 and Elsie87- *fabulous as usual

Here's a few more combos.  





Mulberry Mabel and Choos





Gucci Joy Boston and LAMB shoes (I should have taken the picture with the shoe on they look so good on)





MJ Stam and Choos


----------



## S*A*K

*MissPR08*, I have a weakness for yellow. That combination is just lovely! Love how it matches the beads. 
We need a showcase of all your tdf LV bags and shoes.


----------



## Sinful Indulgences

MissPR08 said:


> One last combo
> 
> Ms. LV kalahari pm with yellow suede CL's  (my fave yet)



Gorgeous combination, love the LV bag!


----------



## MissPR08

*Elsie87* thank you sweetie. 

*Sdesaye*, you have an amazing shoe collection, thanks for your sweet comments!

*Southern-belle*... I love all your combos, especially the gucci embossed. so pretty


----------



## MissPR08

S*A*K said:


> *MissPR08*, I have a weakness for yellow. That combination is just lovely! Love how it matches the beads.
> We need a showcase of all your tdf LV bags and shoes.


thank you!
I love yellow too.  Is one of my favorite colors. 
I would love to have the time to showcase my bags. soon i hope.
I also need to buy a need digital camera because mine is crap  not to mention i am a terrible photographer.


----------



## MissPR08

Sinful Indulgences said:


> Gorgeous combination, love the LV bag!



thanks!


----------



## LT bag lady

Elsie87 said:


> _Balenciaga Electric blue First + CL blue glittart Very Privés_


 
LOVE THIS! :coolpics:


----------



## LT bag lady

MissPR08 said:


> One last combo
> 
> Ms. LV kalahari pm with yellow suede CL's  (my fave yet)


 

Ay, ay! Those Yellow CL are TDF!!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

MissPR08 said:


> One last combo
> 
> Ms. LV kalahari pm with yellow suede CL's  (my fave yet)



MissPR  you are seriously killing me.   Those Loubies are seriously gorgeous lady.. Your foot looks so elegant in that shoe - yum.  Are those a spring release? I feel that I might have to have them.  I'm such a sucker for color I don't even own 1 pair of black loubies yet because I keep buying colors lol


----------



## MissPR08

*LT bag Lady* thank you! 

*verystylishgirl* thanks! i am not sure what collection, i purchased them last week at NM, so maybe. you may want to think about though because i wore them sat. night and they got dirty. because there light color and suede it was very difficult to get rid of the stain. i was ...


----------



## rdgldy

You need to appleguarde them to protect the suede.


----------



## chodessa

*This thread is on FIRE!!
I love the combos!!
Amazing taste LADIES!! *


----------



## chodessa

*My new Couture Donald J Pliner Shoes






With Hayden Harnett Ruby Bowery Clutch





With Chloe Cross Body Paddington





With LV Epi Jasmine



*


----------



## frick&frack

these shoes...



Southern-Belle said:


> *MissPR08 and Elsie87- *fabulous as usual
> 
> Here's a few more combos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJ Stam and Choos


----------



## mammabyrdie

MissPR08 said:


> One last combo
> 
> Ms. LV kalahari pm with yellow suede CL's  (my fave yet)



Stop it, I can't take it! You have worn me out with this BAD A$$ combo! I need a nap!


----------



## frick&frack

chodessa--  LOVE the animal print shoes...add the red...perfection!!!


----------



## MissPR08

rdgldy said:


> You need to appleguarde them to protect the suede.



thanks!


----------



## Elsie87

Southern-Belle said:


> *MissPR08 and Elsie87- *fabulous as usual
> 
> Here's a few more combos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mulberry Mabel and Choos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci Joy Boston and LAMB shoes (I should have taken the picture with the shoe on they look so good on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJ Stam and Choos


 
Your bags and shoes are TDF!!! And I always adore the combos you make with them!


----------



## Elsie87

chodessa said:


> *My new Couture Donald J Pliner Shoes*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *With Hayden Harnett Ruby Bowery Clutch*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *With Chloe Cross Body Paddington*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *With LV Epi Jasmine*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
LOVE the shoes!!! 

They look awesome paired with your red hot bags!!!


----------



## MissPR08

*Chodessa* i love your combos! and the LV epi bag is


----------



## MissPR08

mammabyrdie said:


> Stop it, I can't take it! You have worn me out with this BAD A$$ combo! I need a nap!


  thank you!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Southern-Belle said:


> *MissPR08 and Elsie87- *fabulous as usual
> 
> Here's a few more combos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mulberry Mabel and Choos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci Joy Boston and LAMB shoes (I should have taken the picture with the shoe on they look so good on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJ Stam and Choos


 

Love them all


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

MissPR08 said:


> One last combo
> 
> Ms. LV kalahari pm with yellow suede CL's  (my fave yet)


 
Thats hot!


----------



## Elsie87

_Balenciaga Floral City + CL blue glittart VPs_







_Balenciaga Floral City + Gucci sneakers_


----------



## .pursefiend.

oooooooooooh pretty! ^


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^Very!


----------



## meggyg8r

Elsie87 said:


> _Balenciaga Floral City + CL blue glittart VPs_


 
I really need to get on the b-bag bandwagon... that purse is STUNNING.  What season is that from?

And as always, love the blue glittart


----------



## meggyg8r

^^nevermind, just did some googling and found out the info.. I love that bag!!


----------



## frick&frack

*Elsie87*--  you've done it again!  STUNNING!!!


----------



## MissPR08

Elsie87 said:


> _Balenciaga Floral City + CL blue glittart VPs_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Balenciaga Floral City + Gucci sneakers_



oh wow!   perfect for this season!


----------



## MissPR08

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Thats hot!



thank you!


----------



## Southern-Belle

Thank you *MissPr, Frick&Frack,Elsie87, and Fabulousity*

*Elsie87- *That B bag is so pretty for Spring...


----------



## Marisa783

MissPR, i am beyond jealous of your collection...i think i need to quit being a lawyer and switch to your career


----------



## MissPR08

^^ that's funny you say that. My boyfriend told me the same thing today! I love fashion, everything about it. and he loves that i love it!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Elsie87 said:


> _Balenciaga Floral City + CL blue glittart VPs_
> 
> _Balenciaga Floral City + Gucci sneakers_





Just gorgeous. The pop of color is STUNNING and I love the hint of sparkle.


----------



## chodessa

MissPR08 said:


> *Chodessa* i love your combos! and the LV epi bag is



Thanks Ladies!
Awww... my POOR LV's get NO LOVE anymore...
That Jasmine hasn't come out with me in years.... I took it out for a picture and now I feel guilty!!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank so much, ladies!

Love you all!


----------



## fmd914

Ladies - after oggling this thread for weeks, I got off my lazy rear and took a few pics in order to contribute.







CL Rolandos + VBH Clutch




Nancy Gonzalez tote + LV croc trimmed heels




LV Denim




Gucci hobo + CL VPs




Oscar de La Renta hobo + CL Simple Pump

I will try to take more pics later (maybe some of my not so matchy match combos  )


----------



## meggyg8r

dang fmd, what a collection! gorgeous!  I think my favorite is the Gucci hobo and the VPs


----------



## MissPR08

CL Rolandos + VBH Clutch




Nancy Gonzalez tote + LV croc trimmed heels




LV Denim




Gucci hobo + CL VPs




Oscar de La Renta hobo + CL Simple Pump

! beautiful combos !!


----------



## pinkmonique73

MissPR08 said:


> One last combo
> 
> Ms. LV kalahari pm with yellow suede CL's  (my fave yet)


 
OMG!!!!   I LOVE THIS HOTT!!!


----------



## pinkmonique73

MissPR08 said:


> Oscar de La Renta hobo + CL Simple Pump
> 
> ! beautiful combos !!


 
I love this combo as well!


----------



## MissPR08

^^ thats not my combo is *FMD914*, i was just commenting on her amazing combos


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MissPR08 said:


> ^^ thats not my combo is *FMD914*, i was just commenting on her amazing combos



MissPR08 we need more combos from you!!


----------



## pinkmonique73

MissPR08 said:


> ^^ thats not my combo is *FMD914*, i was just commenting on her amazing combos


 
ush: OOPs...


----------



## pinkmonique73

fmd914 said:


> Ladies - after oggling this thread for weeks, I got off my lazy rear and took a few pics in order to contribute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar de La Renta hobo + CL Simple Pump
> 
> I will try to take more pics later (maybe some of my not so matchy match combos )


 
FMD14 LOVELY COMBO, love it!!!


----------



## MissPR08

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> MissPR08 we need more combos from you!!



i was thinking the same thing!


----------



## MissPR08

pinkmonique73 said:


> ush: OOPs...



is ok!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MissPR08 said:


> i was thinking the same thing!



Yay, well get to postin, lol! Seriously you're giving me ideas. You have the cutest shoes, and I'm adding to my wishlist everytime I see one of your combos. I thought the Kalahari Pm was hideous until I saw you with it.....now I'm wanting it.


----------



## MissPR08

this weeks contributions since i won't have as much time the following weeks 
Lv speedy graffitti, jimmy choo sandals!







LV rubis neo bucket with jimmy choo red elaphe snake


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MissPR08 said:


> this weeks contributions since i won't have as much time the following weeks
> Lv speedy graffitti, jimmy choo sandals!



Love this look!!


----------



## MissPR08

*Chanel* bag with python Cl pumps


----------



## MissPR08

GZ shoes with my favorite gucci bag the embossed Hysteria bag!


----------



## fmd914

pinkmonique73 said:


> FMD14 LOVELY COMBO, love it!!!


 

That's okay!!! I was inspired to post a few by the beautiful postings from MissPR08!

Thanks meggy for the compliments. You know from the CL thread how I love my exotics!

MissPR08 - I consider it high praise coming from you!!!  Your combos and individual pieces are so beautiful!!!!


----------



## MissPR08

^^^ thanks,  *FMD914* your combos are TDF! i love the CL pythons!!


----------



## MissPR08

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yay, well get to postin, lol! Seriously you're giving me ideas. You have the cutest shoes, and I'm adding to my wishlist everytime I see one of your combos. I thought the Kalahari Pm was hideous until I saw you with it.....now I'm wanting it.



thank you!  i agree about the kalahari. initially i wasn't crazy about it.
Last weekend, i went into the store and i couldn't resist the pm. is much more prettier IRL.


----------



## MissPR08

last 2 

D&G fringe bag, and Cl sandals






LV limelight clutch and LV sandals (um, can you tell i like LV)


----------



## Elsie87

^^ *MissPR08*: STUNNING! You have the most gorgeous shoes and bags!


----------



## Elsie87

*Fmd914*: I'm speechless!!! Fabulous combo!


----------



## .pursefiend.

MissPR08 said:


> last 2
> 
> D&G fringe bag, and Cl sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV limelight clutch and LV sandals (um, can you tell i like LV)


 
love the D&G combo...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

MissPR08 said:


> this weeks contributions since i won't have as much time the following weeks
> Lv speedy graffitti, jimmy choo sandals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV rubis neo bucket with jimmy choo red elaphe snake


----------



## MissPR08

Elsie87 said:


> ^^ *MissPR08*: STUNNING! You have the most gorgeous shoes and bags!



thanks *ELSIE*


----------



## LT bag lady

MissPR08 said:


> last 2
> 
> D&G fringe bag, and Cl sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV limelight clutch and LV sandals (um, can you tell i like LV)


Beautiful!  Is there an LV bag you don't own? lol!  Incredible collection of shoes and bags!  Keep them coming!


----------



## plumaplomb

i am obsessed with all of your BRIGHT shoes, Miss PR!!


----------



## fmd914

Thanks Elsie!

MissPR - LOVE the D&G and CL combo!!!  Lizard is great and turqouise is my favorite blue!!!!!


----------



## fmd914

I don't wear leopard that often, but I can't resist a great leopard pony!




Kara Ross Clutch + CL AA boots




Kara Ross clutch + CL YoYo Zeppa




Kara Ross clutch + CL peanut wedge




Kara Ross clutch + CL flats


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

fmd914 said:


> I don't wear leopard that often, but I can't resist a great leopard pony!
> 
> Kara Ross Clutch + CL AA boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kara Ross clutch + CL YoYo Zeppa
> 
> Kara Ross clutch + CL peanut wedge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kara Ross clutch + CL flats


 

Fab!


----------



## Bagnista

fmd914 said:


> Ladies - after oggling this thread for weeks, I got off my lazy rear and took a few pics in order to contribute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL Rolandos + VBH Clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nancy Gonzalez tote + LV croc trimmed heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV Denim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci hobo + CL VPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar de La Renta hobo + CL Simple Pump
> 
> I will try to take more pics later (maybe some of my not so matchy match combos  )


  I  it!!! Work!!!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

fmd914 said:


> I don't wear leopard that often, but I can't resist a great leopard pony!
> 
> Kara Ross Clutch + CL AA boots
> Kara Ross clutch + CL YoYo Zeppa
> Kara Ross clutch + CL peanut wedge
> Kara Ross clutch + CL flats


 

I love how you say you don't wear leopard that often but then have 4 pairs of leopard pony shoes 

Which are all gorgeous, btw


----------



## Elsie87

*Fmd941*: I LOVE your 'leopard collection'!!! Fab!


----------



## Elsie87

_Prada flower bag + Gucci wedges_


----------



## meggyg8r

^ oooh I love that Prada bag!  *Elsie*, you're killing me!!


----------



## lvpiggy

AudreyII said:


> Had this one on photobucket, these match perfectly


 
  i  this combo!!!  you look so chic & not too matchy-matchy


----------



## lvpiggy

fmd914 said:


> I don't wear leopard that often, but I can't resist a great leopard pony!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kara Ross Clutch + CL AA boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kara Ross clutch + CL YoYo Zeppa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kara Ross clutch + CL peanut wedge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kara Ross clutch + CL flats


 

you are too cute!!!  keep 'em coming!


----------



## lvpiggy

meggyg8r said:


> I love how you say you don't wear leopard that often but then have 4 pairs of leopard pony shoes
> 
> Which are all gorgeous, btw


 
 omg *meggy* i was thinking the exact same thing!  but it's true!  they're all amazing!!  and each one is such a different look :okay:


----------



## lvpiggy

piggy wants to play also!! 

combo from 2 weeks ago @ the HL meetup in SF: 
Dior Soft Babe black satin evening bag / CL black python 120mm Twistochat






yay!!  this thread is super fun!  thanks *meggy *for starting it!~


----------



## b00mbaka

*Here's some new additions:*

*YSL Sandals & my Azur Damier 25*






This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1023x766 and weights 431KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Fendi Baby Spy & CL African Queen*





This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1023x766 and weights 354KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Fendi Baby Spy & CL Minibouts*





This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1023x766 and weights 408KB.


----------



## lvpiggy

b00mbaka said:


> *Here's some new additions:*
> 
> 
> *Fendi Baby Spy & CL African Queen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1023x766 and weights 354KB.


 
omg.  this combo is PERFECT.


----------



## fmd914

Elsie - You have one of the best Gucci collection of all times.  Next time I am in Brussels you must meet me on Rue de Waterloo!!!

meggy & piggy - you are so right! For me not to wear a lot of leopard - I buy a lot?

Piggy - you are so chic when you party - I've seen your pics!  I still love the twistochat although they don't look good on me.  Love them on you!

Boom - that fendi and AQ combo is over the top. I got the shoes - just got to go find the bag!!!!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Elsie87 said:


> _Prada flower bag + Gucci wedges_


 
that bag is gorg


----------



## chodessa

*Welcome fmd!!!
Your combos are stunning!!
Amazing combos again PR and Elsie!!*

*Chloe Quilted Bay Bowler & Charles David Pumps*






*My new fave work shoes...

& Chloe Silverado Hobo (anthracite)



*

*& Hayden Harnett Grey Zeus Havana Hobo..*





*Chloe Python Silverado Hobo*





*Hayden Harnett Dominque Satchel (Creme)...*





*Kooba Blonde Elisha..*


----------



## MissPR08

fmd914 said:


> I don't wear leopard that often, but I can't resist a great leopard pony!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kara Ross Clutch + CL AA boots
> ! I am in love


----------



## MissPR08

Elsie87 said:


> _Prada flower bag + Gucci wedges_



*elsie*, i love that flower bag! is simply gourgeous

what collection is it from?


----------



## MissPR08

*gorgeous combos* *CHODESSA, LVPIGGY, B00MBAKA*

*B00mbaka,* i love the patina on your speedy!


*thanks ladies for your nice comments!!  * 

*ladylouboutin09, .pursefiend, fabulousity, LT bag lady, plumaplomb, fmd914.*


----------



## margaritaxmix

MissPR08 said:


> this weeks contributions since i won't have as much time the following weeks
> Lv speedy graffitti, jimmy choo sandals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV rubis neo bucket with jimmy choo red elaphe snake


Dear MissPR - 

I'm officially moving into your closet. You have the best goodies


----------



## MissPR08

^^ thank you, anytime sweetie!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

MissPR08 said:


> ^^ thank you, anytime sweetie!


MissPR - as usual your style is killing me.   I was showing my friend this thread the other day and he was like she has nice legs!  Lol - I was like forget the legs look at those amazing shoes and bags.  BTW I have already called dibbs on your closet


----------



## pinkmonique73

^^I second that! I love your style *MissPR08! *

*Uh what size shoe do you wear?   *


----------



## frick&frack

amazingly cool bag!!!



MissPR08 said:


> this weeks contributions since i won't have as much time the following weeks
> LV rubis neo bucket with jimmy choo red elaphe snake


----------



## MissPR08

VeryStylishGirl said:


> MissPR - as usual your style is killing me.   I was showing my friend this thread the other day and he was like she has nice legs!  Lol - I was like forget the legs look at those amazing shoes and bags.  BTW I have already called dibbs on your closet



thanks 

my sister already called the dibbs on it but your after her. 
thank you for the complement.


----------



## frick&frack

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



MissPR08 said:


> *Chanel* bag with python Cl pumps


----------



## MissPR08

frick&frack said:


> amazingly cool bag!!!



thank you!


----------



## MissPR08

pinkmonique73 said:


> ^^I second that! I love your style *MissPR08! *
> 
> *Uh what size shoe do you wear?   *



I am a size 8.5..  ..   why pinkmonique??


----------



## frick&frack

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I nearly FAINTED...for real!!! my heart definitely stopped. these are ALL 2D4!!! 



fmd914 said:


> Ladies - after oggling this thread for weeks, I got off my lazy rear and took a few pics in order to contribute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL Rolandos + VBH Clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nancy Gonzalez tote + LV croc trimmed heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV Denim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci hobo + CL VPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar de La Renta hobo + CL Simple Pump
> 
> I will try to take more pics later (maybe some of my not so matchy match combos )


----------



## frick&frack

you...how...what...this...nivojlkd;oif0 (unintelligible mumbling)

you just made me lose my mind...

these are my ABSOLUTE FAVS!!!  so far...



MissPR08 said:


> last 2
> 
> D&G fringe bag, and Cl sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV limelight clutch and LV sandals (um, can you tell i like LV)


----------



## frick&frack

ummmmmmm...CLEARLY you need to let the cat out of the bag more often!!!

SEX KITTEN!!!!

(OK, no more puns...promise)



fmd914 said:


> I don't wear leopard that often, but I can't resist a great leopard pony!


----------



## frick&frack

we have already discussed this...you need to give me that bag!!! 



Elsie87 said:


> _Prada flower bag + Gucci wedges_


----------



## frick&frack

E-l-e-g-a-n-t



lvpiggy said:


> piggy wants to play also!!
> 
> Combo from 2 weeks ago @ the hl meetup in sf:
> Dior soft babe black satin evening bag / cl black python 120mm twistochat
> 
> yay!! This thread is super fun! Thanks *meggy *for starting it!~


----------



## frick&frack

LOVE the color & texture match on this combo! :okay:



b00mbaka said:


> *Here's some new additions:*
> 
> *Fendi Baby Spy & CL African Queen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1023x766 and weights 354KB.


----------



## frick&frack

this is my FAV of your latest group!!! 



chodessa said:


> *Chloe Python Silverado Hobo*


----------



## MissPR08

frick&frack said:


> you...how...what...this...nivojlkd;oif0 (unintelligible mumbling)
> 
> you just made me lose my mind...
> 
> these are my ABSOLUTE FAVS!!!  so far...



thank you!


----------



## surlygirl

Absolutely gorgeous, *MissPR*! I've always loved the LV limelight, and it's devine paired with those sandals.



MissPR08 said:


> LV limelight clutch and LV sandals (um, can you tell i like LV)


----------



## pinkmonique73

I can't sleep so here are a few more...Please excuse the mirror  It looked squeeky clean... I guess the flash doesn't lie *breaking out the windex for next photo shoot* I am still new to this so bear with me... 

Dior Bag Dolce Vita booties





Marc Jacobs & YSL


----------



## .pursefiend.

^those booties are really cute!


----------



## MissPR08

pinkmonique73 said:


> I can't sleep so here are a few more...Please excuse the mirror  It looked squeeky clean... I guess the flash doesn't lie *breaking out the windex for next photo shoot* I am still new to this so bear with me...
> 
> Dior Bag Dolce Vita booties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs & YSL


booties are hot ! wow!


----------



## MissPR08

surlygirl said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, *MissPR*! I've always loved the LV limelight, and it's devine paired with those sandals.



thank you! glad you like it.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^I love those booties too, and you're wearing them well!


----------



## Elsie87

MissPR08 said:


> *elsie*, i love that flower bag! is simply gourgeous
> 
> what collection is it from?


 
Thank you!

My mum bought it on sale last summer, so it's probably from SS08.


----------



## Elsie87

So many awesome new combos!

*Lvpiggy, b00m, chodessa,* *Monique*: you ladies have great taste! 

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Everyone here has some really nice combos!


----------



## MissPR08

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> My mum bought it on sale last summer, so it's probably from SS08.


 
thank you! is very pretty!  enjoy it!.


----------



## Martina_Italy

Elsie87 said:


> _Prada flower bag + Gucci wedges_





 the bag!!!


----------



## pinkmonique73

b00mbaka said:


> *Here's some new additions:*
> 
> *YSL Sandals & my Azur Damier 25*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1023x766 and weights 431KB.
> 
> *Fendi Baby Spy & CL African Queen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1023x766 and weights 354KB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fendi Baby Spy & CL Minibouts*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1023x766 and weights 408KB.


 
I love the African Queens! Cute!


----------



## pinkmonique73

Thank you ladies! Elise I love that Prada bag!


----------



## pinkmonique73

Southern-Belle said:


> *MissPR08 and Elsie87- *fabulous as usual
> 
> Here's a few more combos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mulberry Mabel and Choos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci Joy Boston and LAMB shoes (I should have taken the picture with the shoe on they look so good on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJ Stam and Choos


 
HOw did I miss this? I love the Choos and LAMB Shoes!


----------



## Southern-Belle

*Fmd914*- your exotics are TDF! 
*MissPR- *everything is lovely as usual
*PinkMonique- *very nice you've been holding out on me with the Venetia!
*Elsie-* love the Prada bag so pretty for Spring
*Boombaka-*love the YSL's

This thread should be a sticky!  Gotta get offline so I can get my arse out of the house! ush:


----------



## spoiled_brat

*MissPR08, *all of your combinations are totally stunning! You are making me actually like LV! 

Pleae post more pics!


----------



## MissPR08

Southern-Belle said:


> *Fmd914*- your exotics are TDF!
> *MissPR- *everything is lovely as usual
> *PinkMonique- *very nice you've been holding out on me with the Venetia!
> *Elsie-* love the Prada bag so pretty for Spring
> *Boombaka-*love the YSL's
> 
> This thread should be a sticky!  Gotta get offline so I can get my arse out of the house! ush:



thank you!


----------



## MissPR08

spoiled_brat said:


> *MissPR08, *all of your combinations are totally stunning! You are making me actually like LV!
> 
> Pleae post more pics!



thank you!


----------



## Cerina

WOW,  all the combos!! 
MissPRO8, where did you buy those yellow choos? And what are they called? You have the most amazing bags and shoes..


----------



## MissPR08

^^ thank you!

 i bought them way over a month a go in saks. the box says vachetta leat yellow. hope that helps.... BTW there are very uncomfortable. but they look amazing on,lol


----------



## Cerina

thank you


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks lvpiggy, fmd, misspr, frick&frack, elsie, pinkmonique, and souhern belle!!!


----------



## Alice1979

I have been MIA from this thread for a long time, I don't even know where to catch up... 

Gorgeous combinations, *b00mbaka*, *Southern-Belle*, *fmd914*, *MissPR08*, *Elsie87*, *chodessa*, *pinkmonique73*, and *lvpiggy*.  every pair of bag and shoes.

Here are some of mine.

Chloe and Miu Miu.







LV and CL.






Chanel and CL.


----------



## Elsie87

^^ 

Gorgeous!!! Every single combo!


----------



## poppyseed

^^^beautiful combinations, specially love the chanel with CL,so classic!


----------



## meggyg8r

great pics Alice!! love all the combos!!!


----------



## frick&frack

Alice1979--

those crystal miu miu flats are 2D4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Beautiful Alice!


----------



## sdesaye

Alice - My My My!  Just beautiful.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Alice - love those Mui Mui's


----------



## margaritaxmix

Alice1979 said:


> I have been MIA from this thread for a long time, I don't even know where to catch up...
> 
> Gorgeous combinations, *b00mbaka*, *Southern-Belle*, *fmd914*, *MissPR08*, *Elsie87*, *chodessa*, *pinkmonique73*, and *lvpiggy*.  every pair of bag and shoes.
> 
> Here are some of mine.
> 
> Chloe and Miu Miu.
> 
> 
> LV and CL.
> 
> 
> Chanel and CL.


To die for.


----------



## MissPR08

Stunning combos *Alice 1979*!!!


----------



## sdesaye

I've been waiting for the other half of this pair! Finally!!!!!! 

_Louis Vuitton - Whisper PM (Khol) & Christian Louboutin NP's_


----------



## plumaplomb

Wow!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

sdesaye said:


> I've been waiting for the other half of this pair! Finally!!!!!!
> 
> _Louis Vuitton - Whisper PM (Khol) & Christian Louboutin NP's_


Made for each other - just gorgeous


----------



## MissPR08

sdesaye said:


> I've been waiting for the other half of this pair! Finally!!!!!!
> 
> _Louis Vuitton - Whisper PM (Khol) & Christian Louboutin NP's_



i love love your whisper bag! beautiful combo!!


----------



## meggyg8r

oh Shirli, STUNNING combo!!!!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

sdesaye-- love the snakeskin!!!


----------



## pinkmonique73

Alice1979 said:


> I have been MIA from this thread for a long time, I don't even know where to catch up...
> 
> Gorgeous combinations, *b00mbaka*, *Southern-Belle*, *fmd914*, *MissPR08*, *Elsie87*, *chodessa*, *pinkmonique73*, and *lvpiggy*.  every pair of bag and shoes.
> 
> Here are some of mine.
> 
> Chloe and Miu Miu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV and CL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel and CL.


 
Lovely, Especially the blue!!!


----------



## LT bag lady

*Sdesye* this has got to be my favorite pair!  Beautiful!


----------



## Elsie87

^^^Beautiful, *sdesaye*!!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Some more combos of mine:







_Balenciaga First in electric blue + Gucci sneakers_







_Gucci Abbey + CL turq suede VPs + H&M bracelets_


----------



## meggyg8r

*elsie* your pics always make me  !!!


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you for all your wonderful comments, *Elsie*, *poppyseed*, *meggy*, *frick&frank*, *~Fabulousity~*, *sdesaye*,* .pursefiend.*, *margaritaxmix*, *MissPR*, and *pinkmonique*.

*Elsie*, your EB first is TDF...

*sdesaye*, love your python NP, gorgeous.


----------



## MissPR08

*Elsie87* I love your CL's! the color is divine


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lovely combo's everyone!! 

Sdesaye- I love the LV combo, its gorgeous!!

MissPR08- I'm looking forward to you posting more combos!!


----------



## Southern-Belle

LV and CL.






Chanel and CL.








*Alice1979* these are so classy and sophisticated.  Love them!


----------



## Southern-Belle

Elsie87 said:


> Some more combos of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Gucci Abbey + CL turq suede VPs + H&M bracelets_



*Elsie *I love this! The blue really pops against the metallic bag and the bracelets tie it all together.


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

Elsie I almost died when I saw your turquoise VPs.  That is definitely one of my MUST-HAVES in CL's.  Soooo pretty and shockingly blue!

Shirley - love the navy CL's you are part of the little trio on the CL subforum.  Yum navy!  

Alice - I want your sparkly Miu Miu's now!

Ssdaye - all of your shoes are beautiful of course but that combo is stunning really yum yum! 

Southern Belle - I love those booties I almost got those at Urban myself.

MissPR - as usual stunning and yum

b00M - those african queens are really getting prettier in my mind.  I love the mixture of cork and leather.


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you so much, ladies!


----------



## LulaMaeBarnes

I bought the bag last week and didn't realize until I started wearing it that it matched my shoes perfectly. 

Coach bag and Gianni Bini ballet flats


----------



## frick&frack

^^^such a GREAT fun neutral color!


----------



## Elsie87

^^ I agree! Very pretty!


----------



## meggyg8r

great combo, *lula*!


----------



## MissPR08

LulaMaeBarnes said:


> I bought the bag last week and didn't realize until I started wearing it that it matched my shoes perfectly.
> 
> Coach bag and Gianni Bini ballet flats



very beautiful color combo!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^ I agree with everyone, very nice!


----------



## Accessorize*me

N-i-c-e!!!!


----------



## pinkmonique73

Hey ladies....

Zanotti's and Marc Jacobs


----------



## MissPR08

^^ WOW, I love those shoes, *Pinkmonique! *

Did you posts those in the GZ thread??


----------



## pinkmonique73

MissPR08 said:


> ^^ WOW, I love those shoes, *Pinkmonique! *
> 
> Did you posts those in the GZ thread??


 
Thank you!!! 

No, not yet, I will when I get a chance to take a few modeling shots


----------



## MissPR08

Hello ladies, here are some more combos 

Fendi blue jeans shoes with an LV epi bag. 





Jimmy Choo Ramona CL VP watersnake





LV  Marilyn in Noir Miu miu pumps


----------



## MissPR08

D&G sandals Chanel flap


----------



## ayla

^ Lovely pairs, especially your Chanel and D&G !


----------



## pinkmonique73

MissPR08 said:


> Hello ladies, here are some more combos
> 
> Fendi blue jeans shoes with an LV epi bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Ramona CL VP watersnake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV Marilyn in Noir Miu miu pumps


 
I love the Jimmy CHOO!!! Great combos as usual
Your collection is   !!!!!!


----------



## LulaMaeBarnes

Thank everyone.

MissP: I love those combos, they match so well. 

PinkM: Those colors go perfect! I love that bag.


----------



## Southern-Belle

*PinkMonique*- Very pretty for Spring
*MissPR*- Love the Ramona and Louboutin combo


----------



## meggyg8r

great new pics ladies!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

MissPr08~ Beautiful! Just beautiful


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

pinkmonique73 said:


> Hey ladies....
> 
> Zanotti's and Marc Jacobs


 

Love it!


----------



## MissPR08

Thank you ladies for your nice comments


----------



## Elsie87

*Monique* and *MissPR*: stunning combos!!!


----------



## frick&frack

these shoes...



MissPR08 said:


> Hello ladies, here are some more combos
> 
> Fendi blue jeans shoes with an LV epi bag.


----------



## Southern-Belle

Here's a few more...





Marc by Marc Jacobs Clutch and Kors by Michael Kors Sandals





FENDI Perfect Patent De Jour and LAMB Gillie Sandals





Miu Miu Bow and Miu Miu sandals





FENDI Maxi Shoulder Baguette (this is one of my favorite bags right now if you can't tell already ) and Giuseppe Zanotti's


----------



## frick&frack

^^^*Southern-belle*-- FANTASTIC combos!!! 

especially love your FENDI Perfect Patent De Jour...have had my eye on that bag!


----------



## Southern-Belle

frick&frack said:


> ^^^*Southern-belle*-- FANTASTIC combos!!!
> 
> especially love your FENDI Perfect Patent De Jour...have had my eye on that bag!



Thank you!  Get it then we'll be bag twins.  It's a real head turner.


----------



## frick&frack

well, as long as you're talking me into it...I would also love to have one of your FENDI Maxi Shoulder Baguettes.


----------



## Elsie87

*SB*: Fabulous combos!!! Really HOT!


----------



## meggyg8r

*SB* I love all your combos!!!! I think the Fendi and GZ combo is my favorite but I love them all!


----------



## .pursefiend.

*SB* -  that Marc by Marc and MK combo


----------



## MissPR08

Elsie87 said:


> *Monique* and *MissPR*: stunning combos!!!



thank you doll!


----------



## MissPR08

*



			
				Southern-Belle[/B said:
			
		


			;10323311]Here's a few more...







FENDI Perfect Patent De Jour and LAMB Gillie Sandals

fendi bag =  

beautiful SB! 

Click to expand...

*


----------



## poppyseed

Stunning pics ladies!!!I love how creative everyone is
MissPR08 your blue Fendis are really hot!


----------



## pinkmonique73

Southern Belle..I LOVE THE ORANGE.. & the Fendi...Nice combos.. How do you like the GZ?? I was thinking about buying those.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

*SB~ *Fabulous! Just fabulous!


----------



## Southern-Belle

Thank you* Elsie87, Meggyg8r, Pursefiend, and MissPR08*! 

*PinkMonique- *I haven't worn them yet, but they were really comfy in store.


----------



## MissPR08

poppyseed said:


> Stunning pics ladies!!!I love how creative everyone is
> MissPR08 your blue Fendis are really hot!



Thank you    there one of my favorite pairs


----------



## sdesaye

MissPR08 - I'm still really jealous.  I love every single combo.  I must get busy with my camera!


----------



## Bagnista

MissPR08 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern-Belle[/B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;10323311]Here's a few more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FENDI Perfect Patent De Jour and LAMB Gillie Sandals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!!!! *


----------



## MissPR08

sdesaye said:


> MissPR08 - I'm still really jealous.  I love every single combo.  I must get busy with my camera!



thank you!

Get busy with that camera! lol.. I love your combos.  and your CL collection


----------



## sdesaye

Rene Caovilla & Christian Louboutin Makimay Strass
Cat - Luci (Selkirk Rex) (curly fur)


----------



## MissPR08

*^^   SDESAYE*  i see you got a hold of your camera!  Very nice, perfect evening combo. Love the clutch. 

BTW cute cat!


----------



## frick&frack

*SDESAYE--*  gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous as always!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pimbi77

Here are my new Choos with my beloved Damier Alma!
Perfect match


----------



## Pimbi77

Sorry...here it is.


----------



## Elsie87

^^ So chic! LOVE it!


*sdesaye*: Fabulous sparkling combo!


Keep 'em coming, ladies!


----------



## meggyg8r

Love the combo, *Shirli*!!!  And the kitty is cute--I've never seen that kind of fur before!


----------



## MissPR08

Pimbi77 said:


> Sorry...here it is.



Nice. love the LV


----------



## fmd914

I've been gone and get to come back to all of the lovely eye candy ladies!

Alice  - I love the combo of the CL Lady Gres and the Vernis LV.  So neutral but so perfect.  And the navy CL Joli Noued Dorcets - I passed on them twice and kick myself - perfect accent for your Chanel!

Elsie - I will be in Belgium in two months.  I will make sure to stop by your house to pick up that beautiful Balenciaga and those gorgeous suede VPs.  I love how you allow each to be the focus but create depth with the metallic counterparts!

Lula - I so love the color on the Coach and Gianni combo - I often wear those combos in flats and bag b/c it goes with everything !

pinkmonique - I don't know which is more beautiful  the MJ or the Zanottis!  The combo makes me swoon.

MissPr - when your closet is empty - don't blame us on tpf.  If you are going to advertise such beauties then you get what you get!  The Fendi and Epi are just perfect.  I have the Fendis too and the color is so rich.  The contrast of the suede and textured leather is so nice!  The Jimmy Choo and the watersnake VPs - SHUT UP!

Southern Belle - as soon as I leave MissPRs closet - I am headed to yours!  that orange Kors and the Blue Lamb and Fendi combos - I am in heaven!  I love bright bags and shoes - especially together.  Sashay - shantay!!!!!!  

Sdesaye - Is Rene Caovilla not just the BEST for the bling shoes?  I love to wear them in the day as well as the evening!  And I said it in the CL thread but your SO NPs are to die for by themself - but to add them to that gorgeous whisper bag (the best one out of that collection IMO) is just criminal!  I would literally mug you!

Pimbi - Jimmy Choo does the BEST chocolate.  That combo with the damier LV is a classic.  I wore a different chocolate JC and different damier LV to work Friday.  hmmm maybe I should pull out the camera.  But with that combo you are ready to walk into any room and command it!


----------



## sdesaye

fmd914 said:


> Sdesaye - Is Rene Caovilla not just the BEST for the bling shoes? I love to wear them in the day as well as the evening! And I said it in the CL thread but your SO NPs are to die for by themself - but to add them to that gorgeous whisper bag (the best one out of that collection IMO) is just criminal! I would literally mug you!


 
Thank you so much! You made my day.


----------



## Pimbi77

Pimbi - Jimmy Choo does the BEST chocolate. That combo with the damier LV is a classic. I wore a different chocolate JC and different damier LV to work Friday. hmmm maybe I should pull out the camera. But with that combo you are ready to walk into any room and command it![/quote]


Thank you *fmd914* for you lovely comment.
Greetings from Berlin/Germany...melanie


----------



## Martina_Italy

Alice1979 said:


> Chloe and Miu Miu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV and CL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel and CL.





I love every single combo..you have some great pieces, Alice!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

MissPR08 said:


> D&G sandals Chanel flap




Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## MissPR08

Pimbi77 said:


> Pimbi - Jimmy Choo does the BEST chocolate. That combo with the damier LV is a classic. I wore a different chocolate JC and different damier LV to work Friday. hmmm maybe I should pull out the camera. But with that combo you are ready to walk into any room and command it!


 

Thank you *fmd914* for you lovely comment.
Greetings from Berlin/Germany...melanie[/QUOTE]

Pull that camera girl, What shade chocolate JC do you have?? i saw several when i visited the boutique. so pretty!!


----------



## MissPR08

Martina_Italy said:


> Gorgeous!!!!



thank you!


----------



## MissPR08

fmd914 said:


> I've been gone and get to come back to all of the lovely eye candy ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissPr - when your closet is empty - don't blame us on tpf.  If you are going to advertise such beauties then you get what you get!  The Fendi and Epi are just perfect.  I have the Fendis too and the color is so rich.  The contrast of the suede and textured leather is so nice!  The Jimmy Choo and the watersnake VPs - SHUT UP!
> 
> thank you!! Don't you love this Fendi pair? Aren't they super comfy? they run super small though i was surprise. i usually buy 8.5. This pair is 9.5. weird.


----------



## .jourdyn.

Alice1979 said:


> I have been MIA from this thread for a long time, I don't even know where to catch up...
> 
> Gorgeous combinations, *b00mbaka*, *Southern-Belle*, *fmd914*, *MissPR08*, *Elsie87*, *chodessa*, *pinkmonique73*, and *lvpiggy*.  every pair of bag and shoes.
> 
> Here are some of mine.
> 
> Chloe and Miu Miu.


 

Love this combo...I actually looked at this purse this past Friday when I was at the MOA. It is a pretty sweet purse...I love the huge lock on it!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

no new goodies


----------



## KittyKat65

Here is my new Balenciaga City in Maldives and a 9 year old pair of Marc Jacobs flats that happen to match


----------



## frick&frack

^^^BEAUTIFUL happy Easter color!!!


----------



## poppyseed

Gorgeous colour!Love your new Balenciaga


----------



## meggyg8r

*KittyKat* I LOVE your new Bbag!!! And I can't believe how well it matches your old MJs!  Adorable!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

KittyKat65 said:


> Here is my new Balenciaga City in Maldives and a 9 year old pair of Marc Jacobs flats that happen to match


 

Love your new city! Great Combo!


----------



## MissPR08

KittyKat65 said:


> Here is my new Balenciaga City in Maldives and a 9 year old pair of Marc Jacobs flats that happen to match



beautiful colors.! I love the B-bag!


----------



## Martina_Italy

KittyKat65 said:


> Here is my new Balenciaga City in Maldives and a 9 year old pair of Marc Jacobs flats that happen to match





 the Cityyyyy!!!!!!!!


----------



## gre8dane

Love this combo - Giuseppe Zanotti & LV Gris Mahina XL:


----------



## gre8dane

My new babies LV Spicy Sandal & LV Surya:


----------



## MissPR08

^^^ stunning combos!   I love love your mahina. Is my favorite bag. I wear more than any other bag!! Congrats look amazing on you!


----------



## Elsie87

Fabulous combos ladies!

*Kitty*: LOVE the new Bbag! It goes so well with those MJs! 

*gre8dane*: GORGEOUS bags and shoes!


----------



## meggyg8r

*gre8dane* love those combos!!!!!! just stunning!


----------



## Elsie87

Got new Prada sandals!  Here are some combos with my favourite summer bags:


----------



## frick&frack

LOOOOOVE these combos!!!  turquoise is one of my favorite accessory colors!


----------



## meggyg8r

*Elsie*  I want that Bbag sooooooooooo badly!!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks girls!


----------



## b00mbaka

gre8dane said:


> my new babies lv spicy sandal & lv surya:


 


elsie87 said:


> got new prada sandals!  Here are some combos with my favourite summer bags:


hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissPR08

*ELsie* I loooove the sandals!!!


----------



## Bagnista

Love the combo's *gre8dane *and *elsie87...

Here is mine...






*


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Oooh, very pretty! Love the bling-bling!

And the shoes in your avatar... 

Thanks for the sweet comments, ladies!


----------



## keywi100

Coach gallery tote and studded slides (don't know the name)



LV damier azur speedy 25 and sigerson morrison flats



Gucci chain medium hobo and Donald Pliner slides


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Beautiful! 

The last combo is my favourite. Gorgeous Gucci!


----------



## poppyseed

Bagnista said:


> Love the combo's *gre8dane *and *elsie87...
> 
> Here is mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love the shoes,they are TDF!!!!You lucky girl!


----------



## MissPR08

^^ i agree... those shoes are amazing!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Elsie87 said:


> Got new Prada sandals!  Here are some combos with my favourite summer bags:



those sandals are beautiful color!


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Thank you!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Elsie87 said:


> Got new Prada sandals!  Here are some combos with my favourite summer bags:





  Both gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissPR08

*keywi* lovely combos!  loving the speedy!


----------



## Accessorize*me

After drooling over everyone's pics, here are my contributions!! 

*Prada Pleated Giant Clutch and Balenciaga Booties*






.
.
*Corto Moltedo Box Clutch and Gucci Sandals*


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ LOVELY!! Love them both!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*Chanel Jumbo Flap and Christian Louboutin Pigalles*

*



*

.
.
*Chanel Reissue and Jimmy Choo Sandals*

*



*

.
.
*Chanel Small Flap and Chloe Sandals*

*



*


----------



## margaritaxmix

Wow, all of these are so gorgeous!


----------



## Accessorize*me

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ LOVELY!! Love them both!


 
Thank you *meggyg8r*!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Thanks for your compliments *Margaritaxmix*, I've just seen the Doc so am stuck at home for the next few days, will post somemore soon...! 

Thank you for letting me share...!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

*gre8dane*~


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Bagnista said:


> Love the combo's *gre8dane *and *elsie87...*
> 
> *Here is mine...*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 

I wasn't feeling these shoes at first but you made that gold look fab


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

*Accessorize*me*~


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you *Martina*!


*Accessorize*: Stunning combos! I love your gold shoes and bags!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

this thread should be a sticky!


----------



## keywi100

Accessorize*me said:


> After drooling over everyone's pics, here are my contributions!!
> 
> *Prada Pleated Giant Clutch and Balenciaga Booties*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> *Corto Moltedo Box Clutch and Gucci Sandals*


I'm love your pink clutch and the purple jumbo flap.


----------



## MissPR08

*accessorize*me* Stunning combos, especially the Prada clutch with the B Booties!


----------



## b00mbaka

^ I agree, that's my fav combo as well!


----------



## Samia

Here are a few of mine

Rebecca Minkoff Night Blue MAM with Enzo Angiolini heels





And MAM with Bertie heels





Rebecca Minkoff Nikki with Carlos by Carlos Santana Heels





Marc Jacobs Venetia with Kenneth Cole Reaction Mary Janes


----------



## latinrose222

This whole thread has me drooling!!  Bagnista, those shoes are so diva, love them!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*Fabulousity, Elsie87, keywi100, MissPR08*, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!

The Bal Booties and the Prada Clutch don't jump out as a matching pair initally, but they really do compliment each other. It's a surprise combi to me...!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*Samia*, I adore your Carlos Heels....SO cool!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Samia said:


> Here are a few of mine
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Night Blue MAM with Enzo Angiolini heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And MAM with Bertie heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Nikki with Carlos by Carlos Santana Heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Venetia with Kenneth Cole Reaction Mary Janes


----------



## Elsie87

Gorgeous, colourful combos, *Samia*!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Accessorize*me said:


> *Chanel Jumbo Flap and Christian Louboutin Pigalles*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> .
> .
> *Chanel Reissue and Jimmy Choo Sandals*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> .
> .
> *Chanel Small Flap and Chloe Sandals*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *




They're all gorgeous combos, but my favourite is the *purple *one!!!! The Pigalles in this color are just beautiful!!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Samia said:


> Here are a few of mine
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Night Blue MAM with Enzo Angiolini heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And MAM with Bertie heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Nikki with Carlos by Carlos Santana Heels




I love all these shoes, especially the last pair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissPR08

*


Samia said:



			Here are a few of mine
		
Click to expand...

*


Samia said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Nikki with Carlos by Carlos Santana Heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty shoes!


----------



## frick&frack

these are GORGEOUS!!!  I am completely addicted to silver.  the chloe sandals are especially 2D4!!! 



Accessorize*me said:


> .*Chanel Small Flap and Chloe Sandals*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## frick&frack

I  the color of these shoes & the flower!!!



Samia said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Night Blue MAM with Enzo Angiolini heels


----------



## chodessa

GORGEOUS Combos Ladies!!!!!!
This thread has the hottest pics ever!! 


I would love to see this thread stickied.... who could do that for us??


----------



## meggyg8r

chodessa said:


> GORGEOUS Combos Ladies!!!!!!
> This thread has the hottest pics ever!!
> 
> 
> I would love to see this thread stickied.... who could do that for us??



Swanky decides on which threads get sticky'd.


----------



## gre8dane

Samia said:


> Here are a few of mine
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Nikki with Carlos by Carlos Santana Heels


 
These shoes are real funky.  I love the color combo!


----------



## Southern-Belle

*Accessorize*me: *Hot!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*Martina_Italy, Frick&Frack, Southern-Belle*,


----------



## Samia

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Accessorize*me

More pics.....am still stuck at home...

*B Romanek Turquoise Croc Clutch and Miu Miu Pumps*






.
*Hermes Orange Birkin and Jimmy Choo Samoas*






.
*Hermes Grey Ostrich Birkin Roger Vivier Patent Pumps*


----------



## .pursefiend.

^ that grey birkin is so pretty!


----------



## Elsie87

^^ LOVE all three bags!!!  

They make gorgeous comobs with the shoes!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Accessorize*me said:


> More pics.....am still stuck at home...
> 
> *B Romanek Turquoise Croc Clutch and Miu Miu Pumps*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *Hermes Orange Birkin and Jimmy Choo Samoas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *Hermes Grey Ostrich Birkin Roger Vivier Patent Pumps*


 

Love all 3 combos


----------



## meggyg8r

gorgeous combos, *Accessorize*!!  That Ostrich Birkin is TDF.. I love the color!


----------



## sdesaye

OMG!  I love those aqua Miu Miu's.  This is the best thread EVER!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Accessorize*me said:


> .
> *Hermes Grey Ostrich Birkin Roger Vivier Patent Pumps*





Love this combo..so classy and chic!!!


----------



## MissPR08

Accessorize*me said:


> More pics.....am still stuck at home...
> 
> 
> .
> *Hermes Orange Birkin and Jimmy Choo Samoas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Accessorize*me said:


> More pics.....am still stuck at home...
> 
> *B Romanek Turquoise Croc Clutch and Miu Miu Pumps*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *Hermes Orange Birkin and Jimmy Choo Samoas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *Hermes Grey Ostrich Birkin Roger Vivier Patent Pumps*


 

All 3 are TDF!!!! Your Ostrich Birkin is stunning, as is your croc clutch and the Jimmy Choos are


----------



## b00mbaka

Accessorize*me said:


> More pics.....am still stuck at home...
> 
> *B Romanek Turquoise Croc Clutch and Miu Miu Pumps*


 
All of your combinations are great, but this is my favorite


----------



## frick&frack

these shoes are AMAZING!!!  have super serious shoe envy...



Accessorize*me said:


> *B Romanek Turquoise Croc Clutch and Miu Miu Pumps*


----------



## Samia

Accessorize*me said:


> More pics.....am still stuck at home...
> 
> *B Romanek Turquoise Croc Clutch and Miu Miu Pumps*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *Hermes Orange Birkin and Jimmy Choo Samoas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *Hermes Grey Ostrich Birkin Roger Vivier Patent Pumps*


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## poppyseed

b00mbaka said:


> All of your combinations are great, but this is my favorite


 
I agree...beautiful!


----------



## plumaplomb

I LOVE those Miu Miu heels!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

THANK YOU SO MUCH for indulging me everyone...!!


----------



## frick&frack

^^please...keep indulging US!!!


----------



## cammy1

WOW! Accessorize me*- Iwas like when I saw your pics, thanks for posting x


----------



## foxycleopatra

Accessorize*me said:


> More pics.....am still stuck at home...
> 
> *B Romanek Turquoise Croc Clutch and Miu Miu Pumps*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



OMG my jaw just dropped.  That B. Romanek clutch is the stuff of my dreams!  May I ask where (and which season) you purchased it?  Is that turquoise shade still available for sale anywhere?  TIA!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Thank you *cammy1* and *foxycleopatra*!!

*foxycleopatra*, I bought the B Romanek Clutch early last year. I believe they should still be around, but not too sure about what colours are available because my local retailer stopped carrying them...:s

I hope you find it too, it is extremely versatile...I love it!!!

Check out a pic of Natasha carrying it!...
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=739899&stc=1&d=1239717721


----------



## frick&frack

I took some springy combo pics.

this is my aqua Fendi B Bag with painted fendi sandals


----------



## frick&frack

aqua Fendi B bag again with Pucci wedges


----------



## frick&frack

aqua Fendi B Bag with another pair of Pucci wedges


----------



## sedds

very nice


----------



## pinkgoldfish

frick&frack said:


> aqua Fendi B bag again with Pucci wedges


 
I really love this combination!


----------



## SweetPurple

^ me too!



frick&frack said:


> aqua Fendi B bag again with Pucci wedges


 

Ohhhhhh I'm ready for spring now .... and I'm definitely visiting you so I can raid your closet! Me lovesssssss .... great job, got more?


----------



## Elsie87

*F&f*: Love your combos!!! That Fendi bag is soooo gorgeous; I adore the colour! And your shoes are so cute!


----------



## frick&frack

thank you *sweetpurple*, *sedds*, *elsie87*, & *pinkgoldfish*!!! 

I have a pair of pradas that coordinate with this Fendi bag, but I need to get a better pic.  I have lots more!!!  pink, straw...then comes WHITE in May!!!

thank you so much for your kind words.


----------



## MissPR08

frick&frack said:


> aqua Fendi B bag again with Pucci wedges



stunning combos, this one is my fave!! *FF!*!! I looove pucci sandals, the color combos are amazing!! 
perfect for our SF weather!..


----------



## mellibelly

I just learned how to post photos so bear with me

YSL besace & Miu Miu booties






Miu Miu intreccio clutch & Prada heels






Miu Miu bow & Chloe maryjanes


----------



## plumaplomb

Those MJ's are so gorgeous!!


----------



## frick&frack

*mellibelly*-- love the miu miu clutch & prada heels...go purple!!!


----------



## Elsie87

*Melli*: I love all three combos! Great shoes and bags you have!!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

My fave combi *frick&frack*...!! I have a dress in this print!! So pretty!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*mellibelly*, they are all fabulous combis!! Love the Prada Shoes, and this combi below too!!


----------



## frick&frack

Accessorize*me said:


> My fave combi *frick&frack*...!! I have a dress in this print!! So pretty!!


 
well, clearly you need to send me that dress!!!


----------



## jofoliage

Can i participate here?

first up, ferragamo bow patent pumps with Chanel burgundy patent GST






next, gucci mystic white pumps with Chanel east west accordion tote





next, YSL tribtoo platform pumps with Chanel matte grey reissue





i love the YSL pumps so much that i took a single shot just for her lol which actually represented its color a lot more true to real life~~the self-covered heels really saved my life~~





one last shot which is also my favourite~~
CL slingbacks with my gold birkin 





thats everything for now...thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## frick&frack

^^^absolutely GORGEOUS combos!!!


----------



## frick&frack

MissPR08 said:


> stunning combos, this one is my fave!! *FF!*!! I looove pucci sandals, the color combos are amazing!!
> perfect for our SF weather!..


----------



## mammabyrdie

I just love this thread! Everyone's combos are great!


----------



## mellibelly

Thank you everyone!

jofoliage OMG! Love all your combos but these are my fave. Just stunning!!!


----------



## Southern-Belle

Accessorize*me said:


> More pics.....am still stuck at home...
> 
> *B Romanek Turquoise Croc Clutch and Miu Miu Pumps*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I LOVE this clutch.  TDF!


----------



## Southern-Belle

Nice combinations *Frick&Frack, Jofoliage, and Mellibelly!*


----------



## frick&frack

^thanks *southern-belle*!  been wondering...what bag do you carry with the beauties in your avatar?


----------



## rdgldy

I adore this thread-what magnificent combinations!!


----------



## Southern-Belle

frick&frack said:


> ^thanks *southern-belle*!  been wondering...what bag do you carry with the beauties in your avatar?



A wore them once with the Gucci Hysteria clutch (patent black), but I want to find a better match. Kooba (last season) had a silver mirror like clutch to match the heel.  I forget the name, but I think it would match perfectly.  I'm working on it. LOL!


----------



## frick&frack

Southern-Belle said:


> A wore them once with the Gucci Hysteria clutch (patent black), but I want to find a better match. Kooba (last season) had a silver mirror like clutch to match the heel. I forget the name, but I think it would match perfectly. I'm working on it. LOL!


 
OMG...

was hoping, hoping, hoping you had a mirror bag to match.  please post pics IMMEDIATELY if you get it.

am still working on our fendi bag twin moment...


----------



## MissPR08

jofoliage said:


> Can i participate here?
> 
> first up, ferragamo bow patent pumps with Chanel burgundy patent GST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next, gucci mystic white pumps with Chanel east west accordion tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next, YSL tribtoo platform pumps with Chanel matte grey reissue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love the YSL pumps so much that i took a single shot just for her lol which actually represented its color a lot more true to real life~~the self-covered heels really saved my life~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one last shot which is also my favourite~~
> CL slingbacks with my gold birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats everything for now...thanks for letting me share!!!


stunning combos!!


----------



## cynth

mammabyrdie said:


> I just love this thread! Everyone's combos are great!



I agree!  I seriously looked through every page.


----------



## meggyg8r

wow *jofoliage* where have you been for this whole thread?!?!?!!  you have some AMAZING combos!!!!!! I truly love them all!!!!!  Oh, and those YSLs are TDF.. I love love love that color! I also really love the Chanel Accordian bag.. okay, okay, I love everything!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*jofoliage*, GORGEOUS Combos, every one is sooo beautiful...!!

Am totally drooling over your YSL Grey Tribtoos with the Chanel Reissue!!
You've also just inspired me! We're Birkin "Cousins"!! (Mine has GHW!) Once I can, I will post some pics too!


----------



## Elsie87

*Jofoliage*: I love your combos so much!!!! Wow...

You have some killer bags and shoes!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I went back a few pages... such amazing combo!! 

*      KittyKat65 *- What a perfect match and pretty color!!

*      gre8dane* - Hot combos... you look amazing in both the LV and GZ sandals!

*      Elsie* - I LOVE the metallic turquoise reissue... what a perfect match with the B Bag (and Prada sandals, too)!!

*     Bagnista *- What a standout, gorgeous combo!!

*     keywi100* - Such pretty combos! 

*   Accessorize*me* - I absolutely LOVE all of your combos... I need those JC sandals for my dark gold reissue too haha. :-p  The Chloe sandals are so beautiful!!   Ohhh, and the last three are TDF as well... I love the Miu Mius with the clutch, especially! 

*    Samia *- I love all of the gorgeous colors in your combos!!

*  frick&frack *- I adore the Pucci wedges (especially the first pair) with the Fendi bag... so stunning!! 
*
 mellibelly* - Soo pretty... I especially love the Prada heels with the Miu Miu clutch!! 

* Jo*, what AMAZING combos, girl!!  I love them all!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I took some pics of combos I like.  I actually wear flats a lot haha, so I'll have to take pics at some point with more flats. 

Chanel coral caviar medium flap with light gold h/w and coral/gold ballet flats:






Charles David jeweled sandals and Chanel matte gold medium flap:





Chanel metallic purple reissue and CL violet greasepaint decolzeps:





NK pearl pumps and black caviar timeless clutch:





Chanel black medium caviar flap w/ silver h/w and CL black patent decolletes:





Chanel Bordeaux 226 reissue and CL Burgundy glittart decolletes:





Same bag as above with Bordeaux/Navy flats and slingbacks:


----------



## fieryfashionist

One more... kinda two in one haha. 

Chanel red patent Mobile Art medium flap with gold h/w and CL camel simple pumps + gold paillette Report Signature heels (my $19.99 bargain find haha)! 






Thanks so much for letting me share  ... phew, that took forever haha.


----------



## Bagnista

Very nice combo ^^^^


----------



## meggyg8r

Minal all your combos are TDF!!!!!!  I think my favorite is the very first one--I love the matching flats and bag combo!  Soooo adorable!


----------



## jofoliage

*Minal*~~~good to see you here!!!! i'm drooling at all your pictures here....gorgy gorgy combos....the nyma coral flap is stunning!!!! my favourite one is your bordeaux reissue with your CL burgundy glittart decolletes, they are just soooo hot and sophisticated together!!!! thanks for all the pics.....i find that taking shoes+bags combo pics involves way more work than doing the bags themselves lol!!


----------



## chaussurewhore

barbato boots and balenciaga WE in vert d'eau


----------



## donmi

*JO:*
*OH MY !!!*

*gorgy collection!! Dont you make me envy you enough?!! GOSH!!! *

*Need to meet you ASAP so that i can steal your taste*

*lolz talk to you on gchat *


----------



## frick&frack

O...M...F...G...

these shoes............no words...



fieryfashionist said:


> NK pearl pumps and black caviar timeless clutch:


----------



## Elsie87

*Fiery*, I love every single combo!!!! 

You have the most spectacular shoes and bags!!!! 

My favourite combo is the gold flap with the jeweled sandals.


*Chaussure*, you look HOT! Love your bag!


----------



## poppyseed

fieryfashionist said:


> I took some pics of combos I like. I actually wear flats a lot haha, so I'll have to take pics at some point with more flats.
> 
> 
> Wow!You have Chanel flap in just about every colour!!!
> I apologize for my ignorance, but what shoes are the pearls ones..?no clue what NK is...I love them!


----------



## MissPR08

*Fieryfashionist*  you have the prettiest Chanel's bags!  I looove the way you paired every set. so classy! i have the same timeless clutch in noir and it gets the most use.


----------



## MissPR08

poppyseed said:


> fieryfashionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took some pics of combos I like. I actually wear flats a lot haha, so I'll have to take pics at some point with more flats.
> 
> 
> Wow!You have Chanel flap in just about every colour!!!
> I apologize for my ignorance, but what shoes are the pearls ones..?no clue what NK is...I love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NK Nicholas Kirkwood
Click to expand...


----------



## meggyg8r

poppyseed said:


> Wow!You have Chanel flap in just about every colour!!!
> I apologize for my ignorance, but what shoes are the pearls ones..?no clue what NK is...I love them!


 
Poppy NK is Nicholas Kirkwood!  We actually have a whole thread in here about his shoes.. be careful before entering, though, you may find yourself with a whole new obsession 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/nicholas-kirkwood-these-shoes-are-tdf-426542.html


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

*fieryfashionist~ *I love them all!!!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*Minal*, A-M-A-Z-I-N-G combos!! Love, love LOVE all of them...!!

Thank you!! I have the same NKs on hold, do you think they are versatile to coordinate?


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thank you *Bagnista*!

  Aww, thank you, *Meggy*!!  It's funny, cuz I bought the flap in '06, and didn't find those ballet flats until a year or so later on ebay haha. 

 Hi *Jo*!  Aww, thanks so much!  Haha, seriously, it was a project for sure (but fun)!   It's double the boxes with both shoes and bags haha.   I have a grey anni reissue and your YSL Tribtoo pumps look sooo pretty with your grey reissue, it's making me wonder if I should get a pair too!  

* chaussurewhore* - Fabulous combo!

* frick&frack *- Haha, you're so funny... that's exactly how I felt when I opened up the box! 

Hi *Elsie*!  Aww, thank you!!  I wore that combination once, but I definitely need to break it out again this summer! 

Hi *poppyseed*!  Haha, I have a Chanel obsession :-p ... and *MissPR08* hit the nail on the head... NK = Nicholas Kirkwood! 

Hi *MissPR08*!  Aww, thanks so much!  I know my combos are a little boring, because I go for classic bags and shoes... I'm glad you like them!  Ohhh, isn't that clutch the best?  It's so deceptively roomy too, which I love!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thanks so much *~Fabulousity~* 

Hi *Acc*me*!!   Thanks so much, girl... I absolutely adore yours too!   Ohhh, you NEED the NKs in your life!   Hmm, I think so... as versatile as stunners like those can be anyway.  They'd look incredible against an all black outfit, and you can't go wrong going the LBD route (maybe with a black patent or metallic dark silver bag)!  I also like the idea of a jewel toned dress (I have a D&G teal bustier dress I'd pair with the shoes - after I lose some excess weight haha ), and maybe a black clutch/bag to tie in the shoes.  I think they'd also look amazing worn in a dressy casual way with skinny white jeans and a black top.  You have amazing style (I lurk in the H in Action thread), so I have no doubt you'd pull 'em off fabulously!


----------



## frick&frack

I wore this for Easter: aqua Fendi B Bag & Prada wood slides


----------



## frick&frack

I wore this last night: Dior & Prada crystal wedges


----------



## Accessorize*me

fieryfashionist said:


> Thanks so much *~Fabulousity~*
> 
> Hi *Acc*me*!!  Thanks so much, girl... I absolutely adore yours too!  Ohhh, you NEED the NKs in your life!  Hmm, I think so... as versatile as stunners like those can be anyway. They'd look incredible against an all black outfit, and you can't go wrong going the LBD route (maybe with a black patent or metallic dark silver bag)! I also like the idea of a jewel toned dress (I have a D&G teal bustier dress I'd pair with the shoes - after I lose some excess weight haha ), and maybe a black clutch/bag to tie in the shoes. I think they'd also look amazing worn in a dressy casual way with skinny white jeans and a black top. You have amazing style (I lurk in the H in Action thread), so I have no doubt you'd pull 'em off fabulously!


 
Thank you for all the tips (and the very generous compliments!) *Minal*....I am so so _soooooo_ tempted now!! 
I am holding back because I bought a pair of CL Nude Lace Very Prives sometime back, and even though I absolutely LOVE them, I've only managed to wear them TWICE in almost 1-2 years I owned them! 
But, I have the exact Chanel Clutch you posted which made me realize that at least I have a bag to go with it....!  
Major envy over your lovely Chanels, do post more, I admire your style!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Sooooo CUTE!!!!






Your combis are so unique *frick&frack*!!


----------



## frick&frack

^^^thank you!!!  I love sparkly things!


----------



## meggyg8r

I love sparkly things too *F&F*!!!  Cute combos!!


----------



## frick&frack

^ thanks!  I love your shoesies!!!


----------



## frick&frack

too funny...do y'all see the dog paw prints on the walkway in the prada wedges shot?  frick & frack are everywhere!!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

frick&frack said:


> I took some springy combo pics.
> 
> this is my aqua Fendi B Bag with painted fendi sandals


 

do you have a modeling pic in these shoes? they are very interesting 


*FieryFashionista* - i love allllllllllllll your combo's especially the *purple*


----------



## frick&frack

^I will take one for you!


----------



## meggyg8r

frick&frack said:


> ^ thanks!  I love your shoesies!!!



thank you!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

fieryfashionist - I seriously LOVE them all. The Nicholas Kirkwood are GORGEOUS and you have stunning taste in bags/shoes!


----------



## margaritaxmix

jofoliage said:


> Can i participate here?
> 
> first up, ferragamo bow patent pumps with Chanel burgundy patent GST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next, gucci mystic white pumps with Chanel east west accordion tote
> 
> 
> next, YSL tribtoo platform pumps with Chanel matte grey reissue
> 
> 
> i love the YSL pumps so much that i took a single shot just for her lol which actually represented its color a lot more true to real life~~the self-covered heels really saved my life~~
> 
> 
> one last shot which is also my favourite~~
> CL slingbacks with my gold birkin
> 
> thats everything for now...thanks for letting me share!!!


 The color is just !!!!!


----------



## MissPR08

frick&frack said:


> I wore this last night: Dior & Prada crystal wedges



love this one 

 i like the embellish wedge! so pretty!


----------



## MissPR08

fieryfashionist said:


> Thank you *Bagnista*!
> 
> Aww, thank you, *Meggy*!!  It's funny, cuz I bought the flap in '06, and didn't find those ballet flats until a year or so later on ebay haha.
> 
> Hi *Jo*!  Aww, thanks so much!  Haha, seriously, it was a project for sure (but fun)!   It's double the boxes with both shoes and bags haha.   I have a grey anni reissue and your YSL Tribtoo pumps look sooo pretty with your grey reissue, it's making me wonder if I should get a pair too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi *MissPR08*!  Aww, thanks so much!  I know my combos are a little boring, because I go for classic bags and shoes... I'm glad you like them!  Ohhh, isn't that clutch the best?  It's so deceptively roomy too, which I love!



I agree, is a great clutch..  do you have it in any other color?


----------



## frick&frack

MissPR08 said:


> love this one
> 
> i like the embellish wedge! so pretty!


 
thank you!!!


----------



## Elsie87

*F&f*: GORGEOUS combos!!!

Those Prada wedges are TDF!!!   And I love your nail polish!


----------



## Guccigirlkells

I love this thread!!!
You ladies have paired up things in which I could only dream of...
Here is my latest purchase, nothing fancy as I am a college student living on her own in NYC


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Guccigirlkells said:


> I love this thread!!!
> You ladies have paired up things in which I could only dream of...
> Here is my latest purchase, nothing fancy as I am a college student living on her own in NYC


 
Fab! I love it


----------



## Accessorize*me

I love this! Beautiful...!!


----------



## MissPR08

^^ i agree! very pretty!


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> *F&f*: GORGEOUS combos!!!
> 
> Those Prada wedges are TDF!!!  And I love your nail polish!


 
thank you!!! 

nail polish is OPI You're A Pisa Work with a top coat of China Glaze Fairy Dust to add some sparkle.


----------



## frick&frack

*Guccigirlkells*--  I am a complete snake addict.  love the range of browns in your combo!


----------



## frick&frack

.pursefiend. said:


> do you have a modeling pic in these shoes? they are very interesting


 
here's a modeling shot. this is the best I can do as I'm on my own to get these pics. this time I paired the Fendi sandals with a large Pucci tote.


----------



## frick&frack

this is my Tory Birch tote with Prada slides


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Beautiful!!! We share the same passion for colourful pieces!


----------



## Elsie87

*Gucci*: STUNNING!!!


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> ^^ Beautiful!!! We share the same passion for colourful pieces!


 
so true.  I can't get enough color!


----------



## meggyg8r

*f&f* you have sooooo much fun with colors--I love it!!

ETA: lol I just saw what you posted above


----------



## frick&frack

^I think it's the climate here!!!  love the green in your avatar...are you a color girl too?


----------



## SweetPurple

frick&frack said:


> I wore this last night: Dior & Prada crystal wedges


 
^ Very nice ~ cute toes


----------



## SweetPurple

frick&frack said:


> here's a modeling shot. this is the best I can do as I'm on my own to get these pics. this time I paired the Fendi sandals with a large Pucci tote.


 
Love all the girly girl pinks! 

Prop up the camera and set it on self timer ~ let's see the legs that go with these feet  ... and the whole sexy bod too!


----------



## meggyg8r

frick&frack said:


> ^I think it's the climate here!!! love the green in your avatar...are you a color girl too?


 
you know it! must be a FL thing


----------



## sedds

SweetPurple said:


> let's see the legs that go with these feet  ... and the whole sexy bod too!



i'll second that


----------



## .pursefiend.

frick&frack said:


> here's a modeling shot. this is the best I can do as I'm on my own to get these pics. this time I paired the Fendi sandals with a large Pucci tote.


 

i likie!!! 
and the prada slides


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

wow I love this thread so much


----------



## MissPR08

*frickfrack* you have the most colorful totes and sandals! very nice!! 

I adore the pucci tote !!


----------



## frick&frack

*Elsie87*, *SweetPurple*, *sedds*, *MissPR08*, , *meggyg8r*, & *.pursefiend.--*  thank you so much for your sweet words.  you make me blush! 

I can't wait to see more of your combos!  this is the best thread!!!  so much eye candy.

I know *meggyg8r* has her wedding shoes in her siggy.  does anyone else have any super special or fabulously new shoes to post?  I'm afraid I've been hit by the economy, so no more shopping for me for a while.  help me live vicariously through you!!!


----------



## chodessa

*Chloe Quilted Bay & Nana Pumps*






*Chloe Quilted Bay & Michael Kors Horatio Platforms*






*Hayden Harnett Havana Hobo in Platinum Lizard & MK Platforms*


----------



## willwork4shoes

I love these pics.  It's inspiring me to try and find bags to match my shoes.


----------



## MissPR08

chodessa said:


> *Chloe Quilted Bay & Nana Pumps*
> 
> 
> B]Hayden Harnett Havana Hobo in Platinum Lizard & MK Platforms[/B]



very nice!


----------



## Elsie87

Great combos, *chodessa*!!!! I love your Nana shoes!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

chodesa~Fab!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Beautiful pair *Chodessa*!!


----------



## frick&frack

I love this combo!!!  sooooo coveting this bag...



chodessa said:


> *Chloe Quilted Bay & Nana Pumps*


----------



## Martina_Italy

jofoliage said:


> Can i participate here?
> 
> first up, ferragamo bow patent pumps with Chanel burgundy patent GST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next, gucci mystic white pumps with Chanel east west accordion tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next, YSL tribtoo platform pumps with Chanel matte grey reissue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one last shot which is also my favourite~~
> CL slingbacks with my gold birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats everything for now...thanks for letting me share!!!





Drooling on every combo..they're all so chic and classy!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

fieryfashionist said:


> I took some pics of combos I like.  I actually wear flats a lot haha, so I'll have to take pics at some point with more flats.
> 
> Chanel coral caviar medium flap with light gold h/w and coral/gold ballet flats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles David jeweled sandals and Chanel matte gold medium flap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel metallic purple reissue and CL violet greasepaint decolzeps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NK pearl pumps and black caviar timeless clutch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel black medium caviar flap w/ silver h/w and CL black patent decolletes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Bordeaux 226 reissue and CL Burgundy glittart decolletes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same bag as above with Bordeaux/Navy flats and slingbacks:




Gorgeous, gorgeous combos!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willwork4shoes

Wow, all these great bag and shoe combos!!!!  They're all so lovely!!!


----------



## Samia

LV Speedy with Tommy Hilfiger 



Zufi Alexander Bag (don't know the name) with Topshop wedges


----------



## chaussurewhore

gucci python first season hysteria hobo and
rick owens snakeskin shark fin booties.


----------



## frick&frack

^ that bag is 2D4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissPR08

^^ i agree!! is stunning!!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Beautiful combos, *Samia* and *chaussure*!!!


----------



## chodessa

chaussurewhore said:


> gucci python first season hysteria hobo and
> rick owens snakeskin shark fin booties.



Great bag! Lovely combo!
Awesome Pic!


----------



## chodessa

Samia said:


> Zufi Alexander Bag (don't know the name) with Topshop wedges
> View attachment 756073



Adorable!
I can't wait to one day shop at Topshop!


----------



## MissPR08

Samia said:


> LV Speedy with Tommy Hilfiger
> View attachment 756072
> 
> 
> Zufi Alexander Bag (don't know the name) with Topshop wedges
> View attachment 756073



^ love the wedges!


----------



## willwork4shoes

Wow, Chaussure, great bag and boots!

Samia, love both sets!


----------



## chodessa

*Choe Quilted Bay & Steve Madden Jeweled Wedges*


----------



## MissPR08

^^ nice Chodessa!


----------



## Elsie87

I love it *chodessa*!!!


----------



## frick&frack

^what a SPECTACULAR color!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

Miu Miu with Prada maryjanes:





Miu Miu with MbMJ mouse flats:





Miu Miu with Gucci snakeskin pumps:





No brand African print clutch with CL decollete:





Fendi baby spy and CL satrinxa:





LV epi speedy 25 with CL satrinxa:


----------



## frick&frack

^AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...thud...(faints without smilies since they're not working)

LOVE the MBMJ mouse flats with the pink miu miu...so SWEET!!!

also love, love, LOVE the african clutch with CLs.

NIIIIICE combos!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks frick&frack


----------



## KittyKat65

Something a little different...Givenchy Western Sacca with Old Gringo boots.  This appeals to my inner cowgirl


----------



## chodessa

*Awesome as always b00mbaka!!
Kittykat... that's a PERFECT match!!*


----------



## frick&frack

*KittyKat65*--  LOOOOOVE it!!!  wonderful to see something so different.  I'd wear that combo too!


----------



## luckyblonde3295

KittyKat65 said:


> Something a little different...Givenchy Western Sacca with Old Gringo boots. This appeals to my inner cowgirl


 
I love this!!!


----------



## MissPR08

KittyKat65 said:


> Something a little different...Givenchy Western Sacca with Old Gringo boots.  This appeals to my inner cowgirl




I love these combo!


----------



## MissPR08

*BOOMBAKA*, we are bag twins!!  I have the same miu miu bag! is so pretty IRL. I like both shoes you paired it with. An your CL's with the epi speedy, nice


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks chodessa & MissPR08!!! Yay, I'm honored to be your bag twin MissPR! You are so fly and your collection is phenomenal


----------



## MissPR08

^^ thank you doll.


----------



## Elsie87

*b00m*: Great combos! Love the Prada mary janes and the CL satrinxa!!! 

*Kitty*: LOVE your cowboy boots! And the bag is tunning too!


----------



## willwork4shoes

Chodessa, gah, love that bag

Boom, I want everything you just posted!!!!!!  Wowza!


Kitty, that's a match made in heaven.  Perfect!


----------



## chaussurewhore

givenchy 'gale and rick owens snakeskin fins.


----------



## Prosperity

Two combos with my Chloe Paddington anthracite. 


Christian Louboutin Ron Rons:








Burberry Flats:


----------



## Samia

Amazing combos everyone!


----------



## MissPR08

*prosperity* beautiful combos!


----------



## Southern-Belle

Nice combos *Chodessa*, *Boombaka*, and *Prosperity*!


----------



## Chanel1900

*chaussurewhore*...LOVE the givenchy bag


----------



## frick&frack

*prosperity*-- love the burberry flats!!!  that silver/gray color is a backbone of my wardrobe.


----------



## temo

*Love *the photos, everyone!
I haven't posted here before, but I'm so thrilled with my new *Fluevog's *that I just had to share!  Here they are with a Chocolate Tote:






Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## frick&frack

^VERY interesting shoes.  they heels are cool!!!


----------



## temo

frick&frack said:


> ^VERY interesting shoes. they heels are cool!!!


 
Thanks.  They are sooo comfy!


----------



## chodessa

temo said:


> *Love *the photos, everyone!
> I haven't posted here before, but I'm so thrilled with my new *Fluevog's *that I just had to share!  Here they are with a Chocolate Tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Welcome temo!! 
Cute combo!!... LOVING that bag charm!


----------



## temo

chodessa said:


> Welcome temo!!
> Cute combo!!... LOVING that bag charm!


 
 Thanks *Cho*! You're kind.

A little touch of HH improves everything!


----------



## MissPR08

temo said:


> *Love *the photos, everyone!
> I haven't posted here before, but I'm so thrilled with my new *Fluevog's *that I just had to share!  Here they are with a Chocolate Tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



*Temo*, like your combo, very different!


----------



## Bagnista

*Another combo.....











.............that's it............
*


----------



## frick&frack

^pretty!  what is the bag & what are the shoes?


----------



## chodessa

So pretty for spring Bagnista!
Those LV shoes are just gorgey!! Love the red piping!


----------



## Bagnista

frick&frack said:


> ^pretty!  what is the bag & what are the shoes?



Thanks.. The shoes are Nine West and Louis Vuitton and the bag is Bulga..


----------



## Bagnista

chodessa said:


> So pretty for spring Bagnista!
> Those LV shoes are just gorgey!! Love the red piping!



Thanks Chodessa...


----------



## frick&frack

Bagnista said:


> Thanks.. The shoes are Nine West and Louis Vuitton and the bag is Bulga..


 
love the bag's colors...kinda looks like watercolor or tye dye.  very, very pretty!

those Nine Wests are pretty.  are they comfy?  I often find that brand to be uncomfortable.


----------



## MissPR08

Bagnista said:


> *Another combo.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .............that's it............
> *



I looooove your LV shoes!! great combo!!


----------



## HeavenlyAngel84

Ooooo you ladies have some great combos going on......


----------



## fmd914

I have to get back to this thread more often.  Ladies, love the new combos.  I am truly inspired!


----------



## fmd914

Via Spiga Pewter Python Shoes + Kooba Pewter Patent Bag


----------



## frick&frack

^that color is STUNNING!!!  love it!!!


----------



## frick&frack

some pink combos...

pink/silver Prada fabric bag & YSL embroidered slides


----------



## frick&frack

another pink...

pink/silver Prada bag & Caovilla lace/applique floral thongs


----------



## frick&frack

bright pink...

vintage Pucci velour bag & Dior coy (queen mum) heels


----------



## fmd914

F&F - I LOVE that prada bag!!!!!  So pretty.  And your Dior shoes - just last night I pulled out a pair from that same line trying to decide should I sale them b/c I have never worn.  But they were so pretty I couldn't do it.  You inspire me to pull out a bag and make a great combo with them!!!


----------



## frick&frack

^YEAH!!!  can't wait to see yours!


----------



## Elsie87

*Chaussure*, *Prosperity*, *temo*, *Bagnista*, *fmd*, *f&f*: Great combos!!!! I love coming back to this thread! Such eye candy!!!!


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> bright pink...
> 
> vintage Pucci velour bag & Dior coy (queen mum) heels


 
These shoes are TDF!!!!


----------



## Prosperity

Thanks for the sweet comments everyone 
The Dior shoes are gorgeous frick&frack!


----------



## MissPR08

frick&frack said:


> bright pink...
> 
> vintage Pucci velour bag & Dior coy (queen mum) heels



beautiful sandals!! love the flower


----------



## frick&frack

thank you *Elsie87*, *Prosperity*, & *MissPR09* for all of your sweet comments!!!


----------



## MissPR08

*her**e are some spring combos*

B-bag LV rose pumps in orange





Chanel Hollywood bag with coach wedges


----------



## MissPR08

B bag gucci wedges





B bag. D&G sandals


----------



## MissPR08

and my favorite my new babe bag by Dior paired with LV sandals 





This one is not so spring by I love them together.
LV epi bag JC corsica's


----------



## .pursefiend.

^wow


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

MissPR08 said:


> and my favorite my new babe bag by Dior paired with LV sandals
> 
> 
> This one is not so spring by I love them together.
> LV epi bag JC corsica's


 

I love them all, but these JC are my fave, fab!


----------



## savvysgirl

OMG, i loooooooooooove your Jimmy's *misspro*. Stunning sets. Love the Bals!


----------



## HeavenlyAngel84

wow I LOVE your combos MissPro you have excellent taste!


----------



## KittyKat65

gorgeous PR08!!!


----------



## MissPR08

thank you *heavenlyangel84, kittykat65, .pursefiend.* 

*Fabulosity*, is one of my favorite combos too... I finally wore them out and i was surprise how comfortable they were. 

*savvygirl*, I love them too! thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

these shoes are soooo beautiful!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







MissPR08 said:


> *her**e are some spring combos*
> 
> B-bag LV rose pumps in orange


----------



## frick&frack

I absolutely love that gucci floral print!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






MissPR08 said:


> B bag gucci wedges


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

love it all *miss pro8*


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

MissPR08 said:


> thank you *heavenlyangel84, kittykat65, .pursefiend.*
> 
> *Fabulosity*, is one of my favorite combos too... I finally wore them out and i was surprise how comfortable they were.
> 
> *savvygirl*, I love them too! thank you!


 

They are really hot! Looking at all these fab JCs and CLs have me wanting to step over to the darkside  I reserve my $$$ for bags


----------



## Martina_Italy

MissPR08 said:


> B-bag LV rose pumps in orange




Gorgeous combo!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

MissPR08 said:


> B bag gucci wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B bag. D&G sandals





Love these too!!!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Beautiful combis* MissPR08*, would love modelling pics of those LVs too...They're so pretty!


----------



## MissPR08

^^^ here you go doll. I wore them earlier with just shorts and tank.


----------



## Accessorize*me

MissPR08 said:


> ^^^ here you go doll. I wore them earlier with just shorts and tank.


 
WOWZAS!!! Absolutely STUNNING and they show off your lovely skin tone! Thank you for sharing your pic!


----------



## MissPR08

thank you ladies. *frick&frack, deedeedelovely, martinaitaly, accessorize*me*


----------



## MissPR08

Accessorize*me said:


> WOWZAS!!! Absolutely STUNNING and they show off your lovely skin tone! Thank you for sharing your pic!



welcome


----------



## frick&frack

*MissPR08*--  once again, perfect color with your skin!  you wear it so well!!!


----------



## Elsie87

MissPR08 said:


> *her**e are some spring combos*
> 
> Chanel Hollywood bag with coach wedges


 
Oooh, you have the Chanel bag that I've stalked for ages! I always wanted it but found it a bit expensive at full price. So waited for it to go on sale but it didn't... So I got another Chanel bag on sale and what happens 2 weeks later: I see that friggin' Hollywood bag on sale! Aaargh! Of course I didn't have the funds to purchase a second Chanel... ush:

Anyway, I hope you are enjoying yours, because this is a seriously stunning bag!!!! 

And I LOVE your other combos!!! They're all so beautiful and colourful! 

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

MissPR08 said:


> ^^^ here you go doll. I wore them earlier with just shorts and tank.


 
Hot!


----------



## MissPR08

^^ thank you *Fabulosity*


----------



## MissPR08

frick&frack said:


> *MissPR08*--  once again, perfect color with your skin!  you wear it so well!!!



thank you! is that SFLorida sun!


----------



## MissPR08

thank you *Elsie*. I had no idea it even went on sale. I do love the bag, however, it takes a weird shape if i put too much stuff in. thank you for your sweet comments sweetie


----------



## fmd914

MissPR - FAB as usual!!!!!! Love all the B-Bags!  They are some of my favorites!   You live in Florida? I so envy you ladies that are able to rock sandals year round - they provide for the best combos!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

MissPR08 said:


> thank you! is that SFLorida sun!


 
well, she certainly loves you!  I don't turn that yummy shade!!!


----------



## MissPR08

^^ thank you!


----------



## MissPR08

fmd914 said:


> MissPR - FAB as usual!!!!!! Love all the B-Bags!  They are some of my favorites!   You live in Florida? I so envy you ladies that are able to rock sandals year round - they provide for the best combos!!!!



thank you! yes, i do live in south Fl and love the sun in moderation. I am very dark naturally so thirty minutes a couple times a week during the summer is fun!


----------



## jofoliage

My 2nd attempt~~

MBMJ slingbacks with chanel blue lambskin flap





Ferragamo sandel with chanel bronze 2.55 reissue





Valentino pumps with hermes etoupe kelly


----------



## frick&frack

^simply GORGEOUS combos!!!  I especially love the Valentino pumps.


----------



## Southern-Belle

*MissPr: *Serious business going down here! Work! 
*
Frick & Frack: *Love your combos, especially your Dior shoes.

*Jofoliage:*Nice combos, I love those Valentino shoes.


----------



## poppyseed

jofoliage-Love you blue combo,specially the Chanel flat is a great shade of blue!and it's cute how the flats disrupt the seriousness of the flap

southern-belle - those jimmy choos are TDF!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jofoliage~ Those MBMJ mouse flats are adorable! Love those Valentino pumps!


----------



## MissPR08

jofoliage said:


> My 2nd attempt~~
> 
> MBMJ slingbacks with chanel blue lambskin flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferragamo sandel with chanel bronze 2.55 reissue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino pumps with hermes etoupe kelly



Beautiful, i love your chanel bags!


----------



## MissPR08

Southern-Belle said:


> *MissPr: *Serious business going down here! Work!
> *
> 
> thank you! *


----------



## Elsie87

*Jofoliage*: STUNNING combos!!!


----------



## rdgldy

So many more wonderful combos!!


----------



## poppyseed

I thought since I love this thread so much I should contribute with a few pictures from my humble collection...
Miu Miu and CL




Prada clutch and Marni




Miu Miu and Pura Lopez


----------



## poppyseed

and some more...
LV and Aldo pumps




Prada clutch and Aldos again




Dior and Gucci flats


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

*poppyseed* those red combos are yum yum...love the vintage dior clutch!


----------



## MissPR08

*Poppyseed* I loooove every single combo. and those CL


----------



## lvpiggy

hi ladies!  piggy's been horrifically absent for months as she's trying to launch her own business . . . . but when i took this photo, i immediately thought of this thread and *had* to log on for a moment to share the my most ecstatic moment of 2009 

without further ado:

christian louboutin oxblood glitter very prive + hermès rouge H 25cm porosus birkin:


----------



## Cerina

*Lvpiggy*: I'm speechless!!
LOVE the bag, and those shoes...
AMAZING COMBO!!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Poppy*, your combos are fabulous. 

*Piggy*, gorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgeous! Just stunning. Congrats girlie. Nice to see you back even if its just for one piccie!


----------



## MissPR08

lvpiggy said:


> hi ladies!  piggy's been horrifically absent for months as she's trying to launch her own business . . . . but when i took this photo, i immediately thought of this thread and *had* to log on for a moment to share the my most ecstatic moment of 2009
> 
> without further ado:
> 
> christian louboutin oxblood glitter very prive + hermès rouge H 25cm porosus birkin:


----------



## Elsie87

lvpiggy said:


> hi ladies! piggy's been horrifically absent for months as she's trying to launch her own business . . . . but when i took this photo, i immediately thought of this thread and *had* to log on for a moment to share the my most ecstatic moment of 2009
> 
> without further ado:
> 
> christian louboutin oxblood glitter very prive + hermès rouge H 25cm porosus birkin:


 
This is beyond words...


----------



## Elsie87

poppyseed said:


> and some more...
> http://img34.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ebay023.jpg
> 
> Dior and Gucci flats


 
LOVE your combos *poppy*!!!! I have the same pair of Gucci shoes!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

lvpiggy said:


> hi ladies!  piggy's been horrifically absent for months as she's trying to launch her own business . . . . but when i took this photo, i immediately thought of this thread and *had* to log on for a moment to share the my most ecstatic moment of 2009
> 
> without further ado:
> 
> christian louboutin oxblood glitter very prive + hermès rouge H 25cm porosus birkin:




Piggy....this is without a doubt the best combo I've seen thus far.  Those Loubies are absolutely insane...I've never seen that color before...AMAZING btw congrats on starting your own business.  I wish you every success


----------



## Martina_Italy

jofoliage said:


> My 2nd attempt~~
> 
> 
> Valentino pumps with hermes etoupe kelly




OMG, I love this combo!!!!


----------



## envyme

*Ms. Piggy*, WHAT A GORGEOUS COMBINATION!!! Good luck with your new venture!


----------



## chodessa

*Gorgeous POPPYSEED!! All of the combos are just gorgeous..

And LVPIGGY!!! That's the Holy Grail of shoes and bags in one picture!!*


----------



## KittyKat65

lvpiggy said:


>


OMG!  Really, just OMG!!!!


----------



## ayla

lvpiggy said:


> hi ladies!  piggy's been horrifically absent for months as she's trying to launch her own business . . . . but when i took this photo, i immediately thought of this thread and *had* to log on for a moment to share the my most ecstatic moment of 2009
> 
> without further ado:
> 
> christian louboutin oxblood glitter very prive + hermès rouge H 25cm porosus birkin:



Amazing pair !


----------



## poppyseed

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments!
I've only discovered some of the combos as I was taking the photos lol!

Elsie87 - glad to find a shoe twin, hope you like your Guccis!


----------



## erinmiyu

bad camera pic, but this is what i've been wearing a lot with jeans + tees lately...target botkier bag + miu miu spectator flats


----------



## .pursefiend.

^niceeee


----------



## Elsie87

Very cute, *erin*!!! Looks so comfy!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

lvpiggy said:


> hi ladies! piggy's been horrifically absent for months as she's trying to launch her own business . . . . but when i took this photo, i immediately thought of this thread and *had* to log on for a moment to share the my most ecstatic moment of 2009
> 
> without further ado:
> 
> christian louboutin oxblood glitter very prive + hermès rouge H 25cm porosus birkin:


 

 Fab!

OT-Thanks for adding me on FB!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

poppyseed said:


> I thought since I love this thread so much I should contribute with a few pictures from my humble collection...
> Miu Miu and CL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada clutch and Marni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu and Pura Lopez


 

FAB!!! I'd rock all 3 of these


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

erin~ that pink is really pretty!


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks ladies! the shoes are very comfy indeed, and the purse is great in person. i'm not usually a fan of pvc, but i like it anyhow


----------



## MissPR08

erinmiyu said:


> bad camera pic, but this is what i've been wearing a lot with jeans + tees lately...target botkier bag + miu miu spectator flats



love the miu miu's


----------



## Crazy4Handbags

Hello everyone!  I usually hang out at the Rebecca Minkoff subf and a fellow PFer suggested that I post my *pair* here.  Rebecca Minkoff Steel Rocker with Steve Madden Silver Battle:


----------



## annemerrick

GREAT photo!


----------



## b00mbaka

Beautiful!


----------



## frick&frack

poppyseed said:


> I thought since I love this thread so much I should contribute with a few pictures from my humble collection...
> http://img33.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ebay010.jpg
> 
> Prada clutch and Marni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img34.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ebay017z.jpg


 
LOVE these shoes!!!


----------



## frick&frack

I covet that clutch even though I'm not usually a big fan of clutches...what does that mean?  hehehe 



poppyseed said:


> and some more...
> http://img34.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ebay019.jpg
> 
> Prada clutch and Aldos again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img200.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ebay026.jpg


----------



## frick&frack

CONGRATULATIONS on starting your business!!!

this combo...



lvpiggy said:


> christian louboutin oxblood glitter very prive + hermès rouge H 25cm porosus birkin:


----------



## frick&frack

more spring combos from my closet...

another pink combo: Pucci wedges & bag


----------



## frick&frack

I absolutely love straw, so here are a few straw combos.

of all of the luxury bags that I own, this no-name straw is my favorite!  paired with christian lacroix wedges.


----------



## frick&frack

the same straw bag with Jimmy Choos


----------



## frick&frack

a marni large straw bag with robert clergerie wedges


----------



## frick&frack

another marni straw bag with john galliano flats


----------



## harlem_cutie

Such a fantastic thread! We have some serious fashionistas on tPF. Once I can wear heels again in 5 weeks (fractured ankle ) I'll be checking here for inspiration


----------



## Martina_Italy

lvpiggy said:


> christian louboutin oxblood glitter very prive + hermès rouge H 25cm porosus birkin:





OMG....AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## KittyKat65

Proenza Schouler PS1 and Zanotti Gladiators:


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*frick*, each and every combo...amazing!


----------



## MissPR08

frick&frack said:


> more spring combos from my closet...
> 
> another pink combo: Pucci wedges & bag



F&F I love all your pucci wedges. All combos are so springy! 

um, can't wear those beautiful wedges out today is raining like crazy


----------



## Elsie87

*F&f*: Cute cute cute!!!  I love all of your wedges and your straw bags!


----------



## Elsie87

KittyKat65 said:


> Proenza Schouler PS1 and Zanotti Gladiators:


 
Very cool!


----------



## Elsie87

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Hello everyone! I usually hang out at the Rebecca Minkoff subf and a fellow PFer suggested that I post my *pair* here. Rebecca Minkoff Steel Rocker with Steve Madden Silver Battle:


 
WOW! Hot combo!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^ITA! Love that!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Crazy4Handbags said:


> Hello everyone! I usually hang out at the Rebecca Minkoff subf and a fellow PFer suggested that I post my *pair* here. Rebecca Minkoff Steel Rocker with Steve Madden Silver Battle:


 

that is such a pretty bag!!!


----------



## MissPR08

^^ and the color is stunning, WOW


----------



## frick&frack

*DeeDeeDelovely*, *MissPR08*, & *Elsie87*--  thanks for your kind words!

*MissPR08*-- no rain here today...yet.  I won't wear those satin Pucci wedges unless it's completely dry out!


----------



## MissPR08

frick&frack said:


> *DeeDeeDelovely*, *MissPR08*, & *Elsie87*--  thanks for your kind words!
> 
> *MissPR08*-- no rain here today...yet.  I won't wear those satin Pucci wedges unless it's completely dry out!


 
It rained up here in BR all day! and of course i wore nice shoes (maybe i should check the weather more often , i was so mad. 
 

Nice combos!


----------



## frick&frack

^I always, always, always keep flip flops in my car just for that purpose.  rainy season is around the corner...


----------



## Southern-Belle

lvpiggy said:


> hi ladies!  piggy's been horrifically absent for months as she's trying to launch her own business . . . . but when i took this photo, i immediately thought of this thread and *had* to log on for a moment to share the my most ecstatic moment of 2009
> 
> without further ado:
> 
> christian louboutin oxblood glitter very prive + hermès rouge H 25cm porosus birkin:



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## dancer1

lvpiggy said:


> hi ladies!  piggy's been horrifically absent for months as she's trying to launch her own business . . . . but when i took this photo, i immediately thought of this thread and *had* to log on for a moment to share the my most ecstatic moment of 2009
> 
> without further ado:
> 
> christian louboutin oxblood glitter very prive + hermès rouge H 25cm porosus birkin:



LVPiggy, this combo is TDF.
Your style is an inspiration.


----------



## MissPR08

frick&frack said:


> ^I always, always, always keep flip flops in my car just for that purpose.  rainy season is around the corner...



good idea because it looks like is going to be like this for a little while longer..thanks.


----------



## Elsie87

Two combos with my new vintage Hermès 'pochette':







_with vintage Gucci pumps_







_with Gucci platform sandals_


----------



## Martina_Italy

^ Gorgeous combos..I love your H clutch!!!


----------



## MissPR08

Elsie87 said:


> Two combos with my new vintage Hermès 'pochette':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _with vintage Gucci pumps_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _with Gucci platform sandals_



wow, Elsie


----------



## frick&frack

OK, hot mama...I need to see these on you!   try them with a new tunic!!!



Elsie87 said:


> Two combos with my new vintage Hermès 'pochette':
> 
> _with vintage Gucci pumps_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _with Gucci platform sandals_


----------



## frick&frack

patriotic combos in honor of Memorial Day & July 4th right around the corner...

straw bag with Marc Jacobs sequin espadrilles





straw bag with Casadei denim/leather wedges





have a great long weekend to all of my US friends!!!


----------



## Elsie87

^^ How cute! 


Thanks for the lovely comments ladies!


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> OK, hot mama...I need to see these on you!  try them with a new tunic!!!


 
Ok, I will! 

After I get back from Luxembourg (spending the weekend there). It's getting too dark for pics now (it's 8.45 PM here).


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

LV Vernis Alma MM in Pomme & Giuseppe Zanotti Multi colored pumps


----------



## Samia

^^ Gorgeous!


----------



## MissPR08

FaithHope&LVoe said:


> LV Vernis Alma MM in Pomme & Giuseppe Zanotti Multi colored pumps



beautiful! love the alma


----------



## MissPR08

frick&frack said:


> patriotic combos in honor of Memorial Day & July 4th right around the corner...
> 
> straw bag with Marc Jacobs sequin espadrilles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> straw bag with Casadei denim/leather wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have a great long weekend to all of my US friends!!!



You always have the cutest wedges, love the lacy strap! very lovely!


----------



## Bagnista




----------



## frick&frack

^*Bagnista*, those are outstanding.  the orange CLs (also in your avatar) are particularly stunning!!!


----------



## frick&frack

thanks *MissPR08*!  thanks *Elsie87*...can't wait to see your pics.  have a great weekend away!!!


----------



## frick&frack

FaithHope&LVoe said:


> LV Vernis Alma MM in Pomme & Giuseppe Zanotti Multi colored pumps


 
love these!!!  a girl can never have too much red!


----------



## Martina_Italy

FaithHope&LVoe said:


> LV Vernis Alma MM in Pomme & Giuseppe Zanotti Multi colored pumps




Gorgeous and classy!!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Having a bad day so I decided to play with bags and shoes...
This is a good game to find holes in your closet! I need some burgandy shoes and some hot pink ones.

Lv black soufflot (and mini soufflot) with black patent gucci kitten heels
Lv black soufflot and Burberry flats


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Sergio Rossi low heels in grape with brandless satin clutch


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Lv grenade epi pochette and Sergio Rossi heels


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Lv graffiti roses pochette and golden butterfly flats
Lv vernis amarante bellevue and golden butterfly flats


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Lv monogram neverfull with Gucci flats
Lv azur damier pochette with silver flats
LV ebene damier pochette with Gucci flats


----------



## frick&frack

pinkgoldfish said:


> Lv graffiti roses pochette and golden butterfly flats
> Lv vernis amarante bellevue and golden butterfly flats


 
that amarante color is mesmerizing!!!


----------



## MissPR08

Pinkgoldfish

I looooove all your combos. especially your rose pochette!!!


----------



## Elsie87

So pretty!


----------



## Elsie87

Bagnista said:


>


 


LOVE those Dillians!


----------



## Elsie87

pinkgoldfish said:


> *Having a bad day so I decided to play with bags and shoes...*
> This is a good game to find holes in your closet! I need some burgandy shoes and some hot pink ones.
> 
> Lv black soufflot (and mini soufflot) with black patent gucci kitten heels
> Lv black soufflot and Burberry flats


 
That's what I do too! It really cheers me up! 

GORGEOUS combos btw!


----------



## Elsie87

Modelling my Hermès-Gucci combo:


----------



## MissPR08

^^  beautiful Elsie!


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

Elsie87 said:


> So pretty!


 

Thanks everyone


----------



## laureenthemean

Black patent Clichy 100 and Balenciaga Envelope Clutch:


----------



## frick&frack

hot, hot, HOT!!!!!!!!!   thanks for sharing!!!



Elsie87 said:


> Modelling my Hermès-Gucci combo:


----------



## frick&frack

classically beautiful shoes!!!



laureenthemean said:


> Black patent Clichy 100 and Balenciaga Envelope Clutch:


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Thank you!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

laureenthemean said:


> Black patent Clichy 100 and Balenciaga Envelope Clutch:


 
Very nice!


----------



## Elsie87

Love it, *Laureen*!


----------



## willwork4shoes

Oh Elsie, so many gorgeous shots, love them all.

Laureen, I'd like the bag and the shoes Please!!!


----------



## MissPR08

laureenthemean said:


> Black patent Clichy 100 and Balenciaga Envelope Clutch:



HOT! I love love the b clutch


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you, ladies!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you *pinkgoldfish, Elsie, WW4S*, and *MissPR*!


----------



## ngydnew

The Black patent Clichy 100 are just great 
They match well with ur bag


----------



## willwork4shoes

Finally, I can do a shoe/bag pic. Gold python Dior Extremes and Metallic gold Kors bag,





And Stone (silver) Dior Extremes and CH bag,


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

^^^^smashing...I've been lusting after dior extremes for some time now! Lol I've never seen that other colorway but they look amazing


----------



## MissPR08

willwork4shoes said:


> Finally, I can do a shoe/bag pic. Gold python Dior Extremes and Metallic gold Kors bag,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Stone (silver) Dior Extremes and CH bag,



wow, they match beautifully! HOT


----------



## laureenthemean

ngydnew said:


> The Black patent Clichy 100 are just great
> They match well with ur bag


Thank you!

*ww4s*, I just love the Diors in that color, and the bag is cute too!


----------



## Bagnista

Elsie87 said:


> LOVE those Dillians!



Thanks....


----------



## Elsie87

*Ww4s*: All I can say is: WOW! Love those Dior Extremes!!!


----------



## frick&frack

willwork4shoes said:


> Finally, I can do a shoe/bag pic. Gold python Dior Extremes and Metallic gold Kors bag,
> 
> 
> And Stone (silver) Dior Extremes and CH bag,


 
simply GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willwork4shoes

Thank you so much Frick, Laureen, Elsie, MissPRO and VeryStylishGirlI'm so not a bag girl but when the shoes came in, I realized that I had those 2 bags would match the shoes perfectly.  I need to stop the obsession with shoes and venture the route of bags but right now I can't stop myself.  I so addicted to shoes  And I'm so hard on bags that it's easier for me to buy shoes b/c I know that I'll baby them.


----------



## chaussurewhore

vintage chanel and marc jacobs booties


----------



## frick&frack

^I simply adore your photographs!!!  you look amazingly cool no matter what you wear...& today you are rockin another outstanding combo!


----------



## Blueberry12

CL Simples & JC Maddy bag:


----------



## laureenthemean

Blueberry12 said:


> CL Simples & JC Maddy bag:


This is an adorable combo!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

*Blueberry12*--  the color of blue is so pretty.  what a fabulous accent color!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

frick&frack said:


> *Blueberry12*-- the color of blue is so pretty. what a fabulous accent color!!!


 


Thank you.


----------



## Samia

Blueberry12 said:


> CL Simples & JC Maddy bag:


 
Love it!


----------



## willwork4shoes

Blueberry, that is such an awesome combo, I love it!!!

Chauss, what a gorgeous combo as well, very hot.


----------



## chaussurewhore

*frick&frack*  and *willwork4shoes,* thanks.






fff


----------



## Elsie87

^^ HOT! 

*Blueberry*: LOVE that colour!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*ww4s*, love the metallic combo yummy


----------



## willwork4shoes

^^^Thanks DeeDee


----------



## MissPR08

chaussurewhore said:


> *frick&frack*  and *willwork4shoes,* thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fff



Love your Chanel bag and pics.


----------



## MissPR08

Blueberry12 said:


> CL Simples & JC Maddy bag:



Stunning combo!


----------



## RedDuchess

Damier Azure Galleria GM and some nude colored Casadei's, hope they patina along with the bag's Vachetta


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Beautiful! 

The shoes are so cute!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Blueberry~ I love that combo the color is amazing!


----------



## frick&frack

yeah for summer!!!

Marc Jacobs bag (looks gold/silver IRL) & silver fish scale sequin Marc Jacobs espadrille wedges


----------



## frick&frack

Marc Jacobs bag & 9 West jeweled flip flops


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*red duchess* I really love your combo


----------



## TheWinglessBird

chaussurewhore said:


> *frick&frack* and *willwork4shoes,* thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fff


 
I LOVE the bag & those boots have _attitute_!!


----------



## chodessa

willwork4shoes said:


> And Stone (silver) Dior Extremes and CH bag,



Dammmnnnn... these are SEKSY!!!!!


----------



## MissPR08

RedDuchess said:


> Damier Azure Galleria GM and some nude colored Casadei's, hope they patina along with the bag's Vachetta



Love it!!


----------



## RedDuchess

Thanks Elsie and MissPR..I'm going to try and post another set later...once I find my camera


----------



## MissPR08

frick&frack said:


> yeah for summer!!!
> 
> Marc Jacobs bag (looks gold/silver IRL) & silver fish scale sequin Marc Jacobs espadrille wedges



soooo pretty!!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

thanks *MissPR08*!!!


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> Marc Jacobs bag & 9 West jeweled flip flops


 
Cute combos, *f&f*!!!

These flip flops are hot!


----------



## frick&frack

^thanks *Elsie*!!!  inexpensive too...got them on sale last year.  my SIL has the exact pair...lol!


----------



## Speedster70

I have been gone a while but of course upon my return I had to come and catch up on the amazing combo's. Wow! I don't think there is a single one I wouldn't sell my sister into slavery to own...J/K..sorta 

Couple more small contributions to the thread... Another pair of Fluevog's (Limited Edition Mini Gorgeous sold only at San Francisco store) to rock with my Posh by Tori Silk Bamboo Crescent bag

And my first Lucky Brand tote which at the very least pairs nicely with my Fluevog Inge's and Willy's.


----------



## MissPR08

RedDuchess said:


> Thanks Elsie and MissPR..I'm going to try and post another set later...once I find my camera



where is the eye candy??


----------



## chodessa

Speedster70 said:


> I have been gone a while but of course upon my return I had to come and catch up on the amazing combo's. Wow! I don't think there is a single one I wouldn't sell my sister into slavery to own...J/K..sorta
> 
> And my first Lucky Brand tote which at the very least pairs nicely with my Fluevog Inge's and Willy's.



Welcome back Speedster!!
Love the unique booties!!


----------



## frick&frack

*speedster70*-- love the patchwork on that bag.  coordinates so well!!!


----------



## chaussurewhore

vintage chanel avec marc jacobs bronze leather booties.


----------



## Deborah1986

RedDuchess said:


> Damier Azure Galleria GM and some nude colored Casadei's, hope they patina along with the bag's Vachetta


 
_love it !!!!! looks great_


----------



## MissPR08

^^ your rocking that bag *reddutchess*


----------



## CamLee

As promised from the "Recent shoe purchase thread" Here's the bag to match the Giuseppes:


----------



## frick&frack

^that bag is OUSTANDING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CeeBee

Wow Camlee that bag is beautiful! Looks great with the shoes.

Here are two of my new pairs!

MJ Zebra Venetia & Black patent CL No Prives





RM Eggplant No Strings & Purple Patent CL Miss Tack


----------



## MissPR08

CamLee said:


> As promised from the "Recent shoe purchase thread" Here's the bag to match the Giuseppes:



  i am in love with this bag!!! thank you for posting


----------



## lily25

CamLee said:


> As promised from the "Recent shoe purchase thread" Here's the bag to match the Giuseppes:



 awesome bag!!!! And shoes but I've already commented on them!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

CamLee, your bag is BEAUTIFUL! What brand is it?


----------



## keywi100

Here's my latest shoe purchase. The bag and shoes are very matchy-matchy but I really like the color combo.


----------



## b00mbaka

^ They aren't too matchy-matchy because your foot will cover most of the gucci print


----------



## CamLee

@ Lily - Thanks!!!

@ MissPro - LOL, thank you!!!

@ b00m - The brand is Sondra Roberts , New York

Here's another pair to add:

Shoes by Vince Camuto & bag by babee d:











And I thought this was cute to add while unpacking my son's clothing/shoes from his trip this weekend (shoes he STILL didn't wear - his Diego - as in Dora & Diego are STILL his favorite!!! LOL)

Burberry Elm Nova check slip-on & Burberry Luggage:


----------



## lily25

Both combinations are !!! I prefer the first because I'm a girly girl. The babee d bag, what kind of leather is it? Ive never seen anything like it!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*key* and *cam,* love it


----------



## Elsie87

Great combos, ladies!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

*CeeBee*-- great combos!!!

*keywi100*-- so cute...loving the pink!

*CamLee*--  those VC shoes are super hot!!!


----------



## kdo

I LOVE all the combos, ladies!!!  Keep 'em coming!

Here's my contribution:


----------



## CamLee

lily25 said:


> Both combinations are !!! I prefer the first because I'm a girly girl. The babee d bag, what kind of leather is it? Ive never seen anything like it!!!


 
Thanks! The second set (Burberry) belongs to my 6 year old son!  LOL

I'm not sure of the "type" of leather.  I'll have to look at the tab on the inside.  I love that bag although I don't take her out as much as I should!  

P.S. Thanks!! @ Frick & Frack

Thanks Elsie & DeeDee!!!


----------



## CamLee

Another contribution:






CL Pigalle & Rampage Bag


----------



## frick&frack

^no no...no no no no no no no no!!!  that bag is KILLING me!!!

it's just so gorgy...the color, the shape, the gradient, the patent.  can't STAND it!!!


----------



## MissPR08

^ i am so with you on that *FRICK*! what a stunning bag, the colors are killing me


----------



## Speedster70

chodessa said:


> Welcome back Speedster!!
> Love the unique booties!!


 
Thanks Chodessa! I'm looking forward to the 10 minutes a year it cools off here in Phoenix so I can rock those boots with that bag


----------



## Speedster70

frick&frack said:


> *speedster70*-- love the patchwork on that bag. coordinates so well!!!


 
I know F&F I can match it with damn near every pair of shoes I own.  Definitely spices up an outfit.


----------



## Speedster70

frick&frack said:


> ^that bag is OUSTANDING!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Ditto to what she said


----------



## DisCo

My Balenciaga Anthracite Besace Messenger with Knee-high black leather boots


----------



## DisCo

Fendi Forever Boston bag with orange patent Italian wedges


----------



## nycgr1

I love this combo


----------



## nycgr1

frick&frack said:


> ^no no...no no no no no no no no!!! that bag is KILLING me!!!
> 
> it's just so gorgy...the color, the shape, the gradient, the patent. can't STAND it!!!


 
I second that F&F, very nice indeed!


----------



## nycgr1

DisCo said:


> My Balenciaga Anthracite Besace Messenger with Knee-high black leather boots


 
Niiiiiccee!


----------



## nycgr1

I really like the shoes


----------



## frick&frack

*DisCo*--  I'm crazy about both of those bags.  the color on the bal is 1 of my favs, & the multi fendi is so fun!!!


----------



## jfhave

Here is my new Chanel and some cute shoes I found at Kohl's.


----------



## Jeneen

^ HOT! I love mixing hight and low. Those shoes look designer - nice!


----------



## DisCo

Thanks nycgr1 and frick&frack!


----------



## chodessa

Jeneen said:


> ^ HOT! I love mixing hight and low. Those shoes look designer - nice!



ME too!!
Great combo! I have to get to a Kohl's.. I'm seeing such cute stuff (shoes and clothes) in various pics lately


----------



## chodessa

kdo said:


> http://i408.photobucket.com/albums/pp163/veracuda/FIG%20MAB/bagsboots005.jpg[/IMG]


Love the bows on the shoes, such a great shade of grey too!


----------



## chodessa

DisCo said:


> My Balenciaga Anthracite Besace Messenger with Knee-high black leather boots


I've never seen this bag before, it's stunning!


----------



## DisCo

Thanks chodessa! It's one of my favorite bags!


----------



## Div4life

BCBG pumps & Maxx New York Satchel


----------



## Div4life

Jessica Simpson flats & Maxx New York satchel!


----------



## chodessa

Perfect matches Div4life!


----------



## Div4life

chodessa said:


> Perfect matches Div4life!


Thanks chodessa!


----------



## sesrup

Cute combos div4life, I'm loving the Maxx bags.


----------



## Martina_Italy

Div4life said:


> Jessica Simpson flats & Maxx New York satchel!




Perfect match..I love it!!!


----------



## Jeneen

I love the electric blue color!


----------



## frick&frack

*Div4life*--  love the patent!  love the combos!  I especially love the red!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jeneen said:


> I love the electric blue color!


 

me too! very pretty.


----------



## Div4life

Thanks sesrup & Martina_Italy!!


----------



## Div4life

Thanks Jeneen, Frick & Frack & Fabulosity!!!


----------



## DisCo

Great combos Div4life!


----------



## Div4life

DisCo said:


> Great combos Div4life!


Thanks DisCo!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

My chocolate togo 30 Birkin + Miu Miu metallic gold jeweled peep toe flats + Mystique turquoise/crystal flats!  I can't wait to wear these combos! 















Chanel black medium caviar flap with gold h/w + light beige medium caviar flap with gold h/w and beige/black MJs (gold logo detail on back).


----------



## fieryfashionist

Burgundy patent Lanvin flats + Chanel '06A Bordeaux 226 reissue!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*jfhave* - What a classy combo!!  Love the flap! 
*
Div4Life* - I love the colors in your combos... red and electric blue are TDF!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Another casual-glam (haha, I made that up!) combo with the Miu Miu peep toe flats.  Add in my black lamb vintage XL Jumbo! 










^I took that picture before I had it refurbished.


----------



## flashy.stems

fieryfashionist: bravo! bravo!


----------



## Elsie87

*Fiery*: LOVE all of your bags and shoes!!!! Those Miu Miu flats are TDF!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Took this pic for another thread, hope no one minds the re-post...

*Hermes Rouge H Lizard Kelly Pochette with Alaia Platforms *


----------



## Accessorize*me

*Fieryfashionist*, we are Chanel Mary Jane twins! Love everyone of your combos, stylish yet timeless!!

*LV_Piggy*, OMG! What a picture....That Croc Birkin is gorgeous and the CLs match it perfectly!!

AMAZING Combos from everyone!!! Am scrolling back now to check out more, really enjoyed the pics, thank you for sharing all....!!


----------



## frick&frack

*FieryFashionist*-- gorgeous combos!

*Accessorize*me*--  love it!  the shoes are fantastic!


----------



## chodessa

Amazing fieryfashionista and accesorizeme!! Gorgeous combos!! Lucky Hermes ladies!!!!


----------



## Samia

Great Combos everyone, I love this thread!


----------



## Elsie87

Accessorize*me said:


> Took this pic for another thread, hope no one minds the re-post...
> 
> *Hermes Rouge H Lizard Kelly Pochette with Alaia Platforms *


 
LOVE this!!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Thank you *frick&frack, chodessa, Samia, Elsie87*...I love this thread too!


----------



## webbie

Luvin' everyone's fabulous combos! 

Goldenbleu bag and Miu Miu ballet flats





Goldenbleu bag and Giuseppi Zanotti flats





W&D clutch and Miu Miu flats


----------



## msJenna

fieryfashionist said:


> Burgundy patent Lanvin flats + Chanel '06A Bordeaux 226 reissue!



I have a similar bag in the patent with stripes in the 227 size and I have the same flats but in a brighter red.

Pure love.


----------



## mammabyrdie

Been away from this thread for too long. Beautiful additions everyone!


----------



## Elsie87

webbie said:


> Luvin' everyone's fabulous combos!
> 
> Goldenbleu bag and Miu Miu ballet flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldenbleu bag and Giuseppi Zanotti flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W&D clutch and Miu Miu flats


 
So elegant!!! 


Love those Miu Miu flats!


----------



## msJenna

Ah! Finally

I have more but am lazy so grabbed whatever I could find.





My favs. Stripped prefall 08 reissue and iowa zeppa





vintage classic (score at $1200 and had authenticated) and my simple pumps





chloe and miu miu and a major steal at $640 for the bag and $300 for the shoes.

Best shopper evveeer


----------



## frick&frack

*msJenna*-- more outstanding combos!  I love the gold/bronze chloe & miu...I am a sucker for cork!!! 

*webbie*-- love your combos & your cute flats!  the W&D clutch is so sweet, & you can't go wrong with the crystals on the miu flats!!!


----------



## webbie

Elsie87 said:


> So elegant!!!
> 
> 
> Love those Miu Miu flats!



Thank you so much, Elsie87!!


----------



## webbie

frick&frack said:


> *webbie*-- love your combos & your cute flats!  the W&D clutch is so sweet, & you can't go wrong with the crystals on the miu flats!!!



Merci beaucoup, frick&frack. The pic doesn't capture it, but the crystals are so sparkly in person


----------



## LarissaHK

So nice thread. I was watching and admiring all of yours beautiful pair of shoes and bags for a while and finally decided to take some photos of my combos.
First pair mixed of black and little gold:


----------



## chodessa

*Gorgeous Combos: Jenna, Larissa and Webbie!!!!*


----------



## LarissaHK

Second pair is mixed of white and animal print pattern.
Hermes shoes and YSL Majorelle bag.


----------



## LarissaHK

and the last one (for today) is pink pair:


----------



## Elsie87

msJenna said:


> Ah! Finally
> 
> I have more but am lazy so grabbed whatever I could find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favs. Stripped prefall 08 reissue and iowa zeppa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintage classic (score at $1200 and had authenticated) and my simple pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chloe and miu miu and a major steal at $640 for the bag and $300 for the shoes.
> 
> Best shopper evveeer


 
Pretty combos!!!

The first one is my favourite!


----------



## Elsie87

LarissaHK said:


> and the last one (for today) is pink pair:


 
I love all of your combos but this one is simply ADORABLE!!!


----------



## LarissaHK

chodessa said:


> *Gorgeous Combos: Jenna, Larissa and Webbie!!!!*


 Thank you *chodessa, *what a sweet puppies are in your avatar, I almost want to kiss computer screen
Thank you *Elisie87*


----------



## Accessorize*me

Gorgeous Combos!!

*webbie*, love your W&D clutch/Miu Mius especially!

*LarissaHK*, nice to see you here too! Beautiful Chanels and YSL Majorelle Bag!


----------



## vlore

*Chanel Timeless clutch + YSL Nicole pumps*


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Fabulous pumps!!!! Great combo!


----------



## Bagnista

fieryfashionist said:


> My chocolate togo 30 Birkin + Miu Miu metallic gold jeweled peep toe flats + Mystique turquoise/crystal flats!  I can't wait to wear these combos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel black medium caviar flap with gold h/w + light beige medium caviar flap with gold h/w and beige/black MJs (gold logo detail on back).



 Love it all!!!!


----------



## Bagnista

Accessorize*me said:


> Took this pic for another thread, hope no one minds the re-post...
> 
> *Hermes Rouge H Lizard Kelly Pochette with Alaia Platforms *



In the words of Mrs.Zoe.... "I DIE"!!!!!!!


----------



## Bagnista

*LarissaHK- *Lovely combo's


----------



## frick&frack

*LarissaHK*-- I adore ALL of your combos, but I want to swipe the H shoes & YSL bag.  BTW your red nails are lovely!!!

*vlore*-- those striped pumps are amazing!


----------



## LarissaHK

Hello *Accessorize*me *I'm happy to see you here too and thank you for your compliments. P.S
*Bagnista*: thank you
*frick&frack*: thank you for your nice words red nails are recently my favourite
*vlore*:very high class combo.


----------



## Martina_Italy

fieryfashionist said:


> Burgundy patent Lanvin flats + Chanel '06A Bordeaux 226 reissue!





Great combo..I love the red of the flap!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

fieryfashionist said:


> Another casual-glam (haha, I made that up!) combo with the Miu Miu peep toe flats.  Add in my black lamb vintage XL Jumbo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^I took that picture before I had it refurbished.





This one is gorgeous too!!! The vintage flap is TDF!!!


----------



## oatmeal_raisin

Pic of my Chloe Patent Leather Tote with a pair of Chloe patent leather T-Strap shoes


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Fab!!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

kdo said:


> I LOVE all the combos, ladies!!! Keep 'em coming!
> 
> Here's my contribution:


 

Nice!! Where can I find those shoes?


----------



## LarissaHK

oatmeal_raisin said:


> Pic of my Chloe Patent Leather Tote with a pair of Chloe patent leather T-Strap shoes


 
beautiful pair, love the shoes.


----------



## chodessa

Gorgeous grey combo kdo!
Love the Chloe patents oatmealraisin!


----------



## chodessa

vlore said:


> *Chanel Timeless clutch + YSL Nicole pumps*



DIVINE!! So gorgeous! LOOOOOOVE the clutch!


----------



## labelmom5

Love it..nice match!



annemerrick said:


> I wil show my favorite, which is also posted in the Bbag section.  My red metallic Balenciaga, and el cheapo shoes from DD's discounts (6.99).  I could never wear the bag during the day, because it didn't seem to match any casual shoes, but these are a PERFECT match, and allowed me to wear tons of cute outfits!!  I had two pairs, but my dog chewed up one, so I am so glad that I had a backup!!!


----------



## labelmom5

Your valentinos and hermes are my favorite! And the blue chanel is stunning.. great color!



MissPR08 said:


> Beautiful, i love your chanel bags!


----------



## ShopAddikt




----------



## lorihmatthews

I also cannot believe I didn't stumble upon this thread until now! Here are my newest acquisitions, all Gucci:

Hysteria medium hobo bag + Babouska suede flats






Tattoo Boston bag + Tattoo flats


----------



## LarissaHK

*lorihmatthew*serfect match, love both combos.
*ShopAddikt*: I totally fall in love with marine style (D&G + Fendi) pair. Gorgeous


----------



## LarissaHK

ShopAddikt marine style combo give me some inspiration so I created my own marine style pair (D&G shoes and Beverly Feldman bag):


----------



## Elsie87

ShopAddikt said:


>


 
I seriously LOVE this!!!!!   These shoes are TDF!!!


----------



## Elsie87

lorihmatthews said:


> I also cannot believe I didn't stumble upon this thread until now! Here are my newest acquisitions, all Gucci:
> 
> Hysteria medium hobo bag + Babouska suede flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tattoo Boston bag + Tattoo flats


 
Yay, another Gucci fan! Great combos!!!! The second pair of flats is so cute!


----------



## Elsie87

LarissaHK said:


> ShopAddikt marine style combo give me some inspiration so I created my own marine style pair (D&G shoes and Beverly Feldman bag):


 
Ooooh pretty! Love the shoes again! And that bag is soooo cool!


----------



## DisCo

These shoes look like they were made specifically for your bag! What a great combo and such a coincidence to find shoes from a diff brand that would match your Fendi bag! I love it!



ShopAddikt said:


>


----------



## LarissaHK

OMG I did mistake the bag is Betsey Johnson *not* Beverly Felmand but I cannot edit anymore. Sorry for mistake ladies.



LarissaHK said:


> ShopAddikt marine style combo give me some inspiration so I created my own marine style pair (D&G shoes and Beverly Feldman bag):


----------



## ShopAddikt

DisCo said:


> These shoes look like they were made specifically for your bag! What a great combo and such a coincidence to find shoes from a diff brand that would match your Fendi bag! I love it!



You cant tell from the pix but the white & red on the bag are patent.  Its crazy how well they match.  Ill just avoid wearing this combo on the July 4th.  



LarissaHK said:


> ShopAddikt marine style combo give me some inspiration so I created my own marine style pair (D&G shoes and Beverly Feldman bag):
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=808642&stc=1&d=1245824543


Nice shoes 

I LOVEEEEEEE that bag!!


Elsie87 said:


> I seriously LOVE this!!!!!   These shoes are TDF!!!



Thank you!! And ask me how much I paid?





[$56 at a sale sample]


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Shopaddikt *and *lori*...simply love the combos


----------



## Elsie87

ShopAddikt said:


> Thank you!! And ask me how much I paid?
> 
> 
> *[$56 at a sale sample]*


 
OMG! What a steal!


----------



## frick&frack

*oatmeal_raisin*-- love the gold at the bottom of the heel

*ShopAddikt*--that combo is 2D4!!!  happy 4th!  LOL

*lorihmatthews*-- GREAT combos

*LarissaHK*-- I totally dig the nautical look!


----------



## Southern-Belle

Nice combos everyone!


----------



## chodessa

*Chloe Front Pocket Paddy & Madden Girl Thongs*


----------



## frick&frack

^LOVE it!!!  plus the great polish on your toes!


----------



## chodessa

Thanks!
LOVE orange and coral polishes for summer!


----------



## Elissabeta

Hello Girls ... I was thinking about this topic a lot . Matching bag with the shoes has a long story . Now we are more open for change , me mix , we love it. But I found it out any time i am buying bag or shoes i start to think hmmm... what they can match ( even I was wearing mixed items). Few days ago my CL Lady Gres arrived in pewter color  , and they just match perfect my Chloe bag ....nad I love it .... who said the matching bag with the shoes isnt trendy ???? I think is always classy ...
( sorry i posted this topic in seperate tread , I am new member have no idea , thank you ...KittyKat65 for let me know... )


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

^^^I adore your Lady Gres hun!   I love how Louboutin goes so well with...well everything!  Lol....


----------



## chodessa

*Absolutely GORGEOUS PAIR/MATCH Elissabeta!!*


----------



## frick&frack

*Elissabeta*-- that pewter color is 2D4!!!


----------



## Elissabeta

Thank you Girls!!!!
Just little more love .... I posted those pic an my thread but here we feel like part of matching family ... ( the L.A.M.B. an last pic are more brown than shown , not burgundy ).


----------



## Elissabeta

I just pocked an the trip and I am taking some other pairs with me ,for more cold weather  and some bling bling ...


----------



## frick&frack

^I like the ballet flats & the cute little bag!!!


----------



## LarissaHK

chodessa said:


> *Chloe Front Pocket Paddy & Madden Girl Thongs*


 beautiful pair *chodessa *and I love the colour of your nail polish.


----------



## LarissaHK

Elissabeta said:


> I just pocked an the trip and I am taking some other pairs with me ,for more cold weather and some bling bling ...


 
Very nice combos *Elissabeta*, I like all of them.


----------



## sara999

elissabeta i love your alta nodo's


----------



## chodessa

Elissabeta said:


> and some bling bling ...



Love this combo!


----------



## Elissabeta

chodessa said:


> Love this combo!


 

Thank you so much ... what can I say I am bling bling girl ....i love to wear my KS flats with my  BJ watch too , somebody will say ...ooo is to much , but if I wear dark outfit , than my bling bling  is just sparkle because from feet to hand is long way ....so it  looks ok ( for me great )

Thank you *frick&frack* I am happy you like too....


----------



## frick&frack

^now I am DYING since you added the watch.  I am CRAZY about these silvers & bling!  the shape of that bag is 2D4 too!!!


----------



## smvida

Elissabeta said:


> Thank you so much ... what can I say I am bling bling girl ....i love to wear my KS flats with my  BJ watch too , somebody will say ...ooo is to much , but if I wear dark outfit , than my bling bling  is just sparkle because from feet to hand is long way ....so it  looks ok ( for me great )
> 
> Thank you *frick&frack* I am happy you like too....


i love the pair of them!  so cute!


----------



## Elsie87

*Elissabeta*, your combos are absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## 9thlady

I LOVE the mix&match style


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*elissa*, your combos are awesome


----------



## Elissabeta

Thank you so much Girls , I am so happy you like it !!!! Today was my orange - brown day ...and blue is tomorrow...


----------



## chodessa

*STUNNING Elissabeta!!! Love your combos!
The blue combo is so fun for summer!!*


----------



## Elissabeta

chodessa said:


> *STUNNING Elissabeta!!! Love your combos!*
> *The blue combo is so fun for summer!!*


 
Thank you Honey....I  blue ...


----------



## Elissabeta

Sorry that supposed to go to seperate thread  , but some reason jump here ... so you can ignore it ....but anyway ...I need help!


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Great shoes anyway! 


Love your orange and blue combos!!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Bought a couple of pairs of new shoes recently. Here are some combos:


*CL black nappa Lillians with:*








_Balenciaga anthra PT GSH_







_Chanel Scales flap_







_Chanel Le Marais flap_


----------



## plumaplomb

Fierce Hot Fierce Hot Fierce HOT!!!!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

wow *elsie* love it


----------



## Elissabeta

Beautiful *Elsie*!!! I love it!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

I am WILD about the shoes in the blue combo.  sooo pretty!!!



Elissabeta said:


> Thank you so much Girls , I am so happy you like it !!!! Today was my orange - brown day ...and blue is tomorrow...


----------



## frick&frack

*Elsie*...my darling friend, I love those shoes, & those bags.  BUT...nothing compares to your modeling pic in those sexy shoes.  you are such a beautiful person, inside & out!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Love you girls!!!! 


Thank you for the sweet words!


----------



## Elsie87

*YSL Tributes with:*







_Chanel Scales flap_







_Chanel satin croc embossed Reissue_







_Gucci medium Abbey_







_Hermès croco pochette_


----------



## jennytalula

Elissabeta said:


> Thank you so much ... what can I say I am bling bling girl ....i love to wear my KS flats with my  BJ watch too , somebody will say ...ooo is to much , but if I wear dark outfit , than my bling bling  is just sparkle because from feet to hand is long way ....so it  looks ok ( for me great )
> 
> Thank you *frick&frack* I am happy you like too....



Great combo! What bag is it?


----------



## frick&frack

*Elsie*-- I like these tributes...not as extreme.  I think I could even wear them.  I particularly love them with the bronze gucci.


----------



## Elissabeta

*Elsie ...*what a combos !!! Love your YSL & CL of cours !!! 
*frick&frack ...*thank you Honey !!!

* Thank you ....jennytalula*...the little white leather bag cost me only 15$ an sale  !!! This is from Ann Taylor store , hard to belive it . I dont even shop there , but I found this little love...


----------



## Elissabeta

Today was my woven day, even at the July I like to wear black....
For tomorrow I decided something lighter....silver ...why not ???


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Great combos once again!!! Love your wedges!


----------



## Elsie87

And thank you *f&f* and *Elissabeta*!!!


----------



## jennytalula

Wow, Elissabeta, you're one lucky lady!
Congrats on all your great pairs!


----------



## Blueberry12

Jimmy Choo Cobalt Maddy bag and Morse flats.


----------



## frick&frack

^what a beautiful electric blue!


----------



## Elissabeta

Blueberry12 said:


> Jimmy Choo Cobalt Maddy bag and Morse flats.


 
I love this blue. Cute combo!!!


----------



## kdo

Chies in Lavender with RM Mini Beloved in Burgundy


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Great combo!!!! Love the colours! 


*Blueberry:* Such a gorgeous colour!!!! The flats are fab!!!


----------



## marbella8

Love the JCs in blue, beautiful.


----------



## ShopAddikt




----------



## Elsie87

^^ Gorgeous!!! The white wedges and sling backs are TDF!!!


----------



## Samia

kdo said:


> Chies in Lavender with RM Mini Beloved in Burgundy


 
Love this!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Some great combinations but my favourate would be the one by Elissabeta at post 1365 - the second picture with the snakeskin (python?) shoes and the gorgeous bag


----------



## frick&frack

*kdo*-- I love that bag...especially the color.

*ShopAddikt*-- those wedges are outstanding!


----------



## Elissabeta

Prada_Princess said:


> Some great combinations but my favourate would be the one by Elissabeta at post 1365 - the second picture with the snakeskin (python?) shoes and the gorgeous bag


 

Thank you Dear . I am so happy you like it .





*ShopAddikt* i love your combinations with Azur...great for summer.


----------



## kdo

Thank you, *Elsie, Samia, and frick&frack!*  I'm glad you like it.  It has a bit of a vintage vibe.


----------



## Chloé75

Wow...how could it happen that I did not find this thread earlier ?
Amazing combos here ladies...

yesterday I was cleaning my closet and I found these Zara Peeptoes matching my MJ Venetia in clay...what do you think ? 







I posted a lot of pairings at the Chloé subforum maybe I will show these off here later too...( have to scroll through my photobucket album before... )


----------



## kdo

LOVE the combo, *chloe!*  Don't you love rediscovering stuff in your closet?


----------



## mellibelly

Oh that's a perfect match chloe! I absolutely love it!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Elissabeta said:


> Thank you so much Girls , I am so happy you like it !!!! Today was my orange - brown day ...and blue is tomorrow...




I love all your combos..but this pair of blue pumps is really stunning.. Who's the designer?????


----------



## tulip618

What a pair!!!! so perfect for each other!!!! Must look fab on you!!!




			
				Chloé75;11696567 said:
			
		

> Wow...how could it happen that I did not find this thread earlier ?
> Amazing combos here ladies...
> 
> yesterday I was cleaning my closet and I found these Zara Peeptoes matching my MJ Venetia in clay...what do you think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted a lot of pairings at the Chloé subforum maybe I will show these off here later too...( have to scroll through my photobucket album before... )


----------



## Elissabeta

*Martina_Italy ...*thank you so much for very nice comment.  I am  happy you like it. Those shoes are 'KATE' brand Made in Italy 


*Chloe*....beautiful summer combo !!!!


----------



## Strawberrylemon

Chloé75;11696567 said:
			
		

> Wow...how could it happen that I did not find this thread earlier ?
> Amazing combos here ladies...
> 
> yesterday I was cleaning my closet and I found these Zara Peeptoes matching my MJ Venetia in clay...what do you think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted a lot of pairings at the Chloé subforum maybe I will show these off here later too...( have to scroll through my photobucket album before... )



I love that bag and they both go together so well!!!


----------



## Elissabeta

Today was my business day ... so I decided to go with simplicity black mat...


----------



## kdo

Classy and beautiful!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Miu Miu cream/black patent gold studded bow flats/ \Miu Miu cream/black/mirrored patent sandals + Chanel black medium caviar flap with gold h/w (dressier) or Chanel vintage XL flap (more casual)! 


















YSL fuchsia patent studded sandals + Chanel metallic bronze 2.55 tote/khaki cotton club tote:


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hmm, if I'm feelin' a lil green... 

Bal Pommier RH City + TB grass green patent revas:


----------



## frick&frack

^*fieryfashionist*-- LOVE the green...so cheerful!  those YSL sandals are 2D4!!! 

*chloe75*--  what an amazing color!  they look perfect together.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Chloé75;11696567 said:
			
		

> Wow...how could it happen that I did not find this thread earlier ?
> Amazing combos here ladies...
> 
> yesterday I was cleaning my closet and I found these Zara Peeptoes matching my MJ Venetia in clay...what do you think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted a lot of pairings at the Chloé subforum maybe I will show these off here later too...( have to scroll through my photobucket album before... )


 
Love it!


----------



## CamLee

LarissaHK said:


> So nice thread. I was watching and admiring all of yours beautiful pair of shoes and bags for a while and finally decided to take some photos of my combos.
> First pair mixed of black and little gold:


 
Perfection!


----------



## CamLee

Elissabeta said:


> Thank you so much ... what can I say I am bling bling girl ....i love to wear my KS flats with my BJ watch too , somebody will say ...ooo is to much , but if I wear dark outfit , than my bling bling is just sparkle because from feet to hand is long way ....so it looks ok ( for me great )
> 
> Thank you *frick&frack* I am happy you like too....


 Love it all!!!!


----------



## ebayBAGS

Fiery-- the tributes! The Chanel totes! The green Bal! I love em all!!!


----------



## frick&frack

very elegant combo.  I particularly like the bag with the big embellishment!



Elissabeta said:


> Today was my business day ... so I decided to go with simplicity black mat...


----------



## Elissabeta

*Fieryfashionist*....what a beautiful combos!!!



Thank you for nice words...*CamLee* and *frick&frack*


----------



## m-s-m-d

aahh posted on another thread but I think this is where it belongs 
With my Balenciaga Anthra GGH City. Anthra is charcoal grey but it looks blue here bec of the lighting


----------



## Elissabeta

Oh I love your Anthra City !!!!  Very cute shoes !!!


----------



## m-s-m-d

Aww thanks Elissabeta  awesome compliment coming from you with your gorgeous gorgeous bag+shoes photos in your thread!!


----------



## Chloé75

Wow ...I love, love, love this thread...your pictures make me


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I just found this thread, love it! You gals have some amazing combos! I hope to contribute soon


----------



## Elsie87

*Chloé*: Wow!!! That's a stunning colour! Great combo! 


*Elissabeta*: Your black combo is so chic!!! 


*Fieryfashionist*: You have such gorgeous shoes and bags!!! Love the green combo! 


*m-s-m-d*: Beautiful combo!!! That Bbag is HOT!


----------



## LarissaHK

*Elsie87* great new combos but especially I like this one


----------



## LarissaHK

Blueberry12 said:


> Jimmy Choo Cobalt Maddy bag and Morse flats.


 
This is so lovely and sharp colour pair *Blueberry12*, I absolutely love it


----------



## m-s-m-d

LarissaHK said:


> *Elsie87* great new combos but especially I like this one


 

Me too! i can see you rockin in style with this combo Elsie!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Here is my small contribution 

Marc Jacobs Studded Clutch and Madden Girl Sandals







MBMJ Little Tate Tote and Clarks Sandals


----------



## it'sanaddiction

L.A.M.B. Forli and L.A.M.B. Gladiator Sandals


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Isabella Fiore bag and Michael Kors flats (both are pony hair)


----------



## Elsie87

Gorgeous combos *it'sanaddiction*!!!! I esp. love the first and the last one! 


And thank you for the sweet comments, *Larissa* and *m-s-m-d*!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Thanks   Here is one more!

Dior bag and Cynthia Vincent flat sandals (sandals are red with silver)


----------



## Samia

Love all the new combos!


----------



## Elsie87

*It'sanaddiction*: Love the white Dior bag!!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

it'sanaddiction said:


> Here is my small contribution
> 
> Marc Jacobs Studded Clutch and Madden Girl Sandals




I love this combo, stunning colors!!!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

it'sanaddiction said:


> Isabella Fiore bag and Michael Kors flats (both are pony hair)


 
Love it!
It's hard to find cute leopard flats, I'm still looking, yours look really nice!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

it'sanaddiction said:


> Here is my small contribution
> 
> Marc Jacobs Studded Clutch and Madden Girl Sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MBMJ Little Tate Tote and Clarks Sandals


 
Gorgeous! One of my favourite colours!


----------



## frick&frack

GREAT combos *it'sanaddiction*!  so fun to see you here!!!  I totally dig the blue clutch...fab color.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Thank you everyone! I'm just starting my shoe addiction, uh oh.


----------



## Chloé75

it'sanaddiction...love your stuff.especially the blue MJ Clutch and the thongs...

I just took two pictures with my stams...( the Miu Mius fit my cashew stam much better IRL...strange light...)


----------



## Martina_Italy

Chloé75;11752070 said:
			
		

>




Love this pair!!! It's a perfect match!


----------



## Elsie87

*Chloé*: Very pretty!!! Love your Stams!


----------



## frick&frack

*Chloe75*-- really like both combos!  I am starting to fall madly in love with the pinky cream color of the first combo...what a pretty neutral!!!


----------



## chaussurewhore

louboutin mad marys and alexander wang coco (on chair)


----------



## Elissabeta

*Chloe *I love MJ Stams , beautiful pairs!!!

*it'sanaddiction *...what a colors , style , great matches !!! 


Pair for today is here....


----------



## it'sanaddiction

chloe - I need that cashew stam! Love the shoes too!

chaussurewhore - awesome heels! 

elissabeta - classy pair, very nice!


----------



## purexelegance

Chloe, those stams are gorgeous! I am so addicted to those Miu Miu pumps! I was looking for those exact version except with flats instead!


----------



## Elsie87

*Chaussurewhore:* Love those Mad Mary's!!!! 

*Elissabeta:* A beautiful combo once again! Love the colours and the sparkles!!!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

With new MBMJ flats:


----------



## Chloé75

Elissabeta...you combo is adorable...

pinkgoldfish...love the mouse flats in blue...so cute...I got the black ones with pony hair...


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Chloé75;11763875 said:
			
		

> Elissabeta...you combo is adorable...
> 
> pinkgoldfish...love the mouse flats in blue...so cute...I got the black ones with pony hair...


 
Lovely! They also had new croc ones in brown and burgundy but they were the stiff model and those are very uncomfortable for me. That's why I decided on these...


----------



## frick&frack

*chaussurewhore*-- great shoes...hot!

*elissabeta*-- madly in love with those shoes!!!

*pinkgoldfish*-- I just love mouse slippers!


----------



## Elsie87

*Pinkgoldfish:* Great flats!!!! The look fab with your bags!!!


----------



## Elissabeta

Thank you all Girls!!! 

*chaussurewhore....*your Mad Mary,s rock!!! 
*pinkgoldfish....*MJ mouse so lovely , love this blue !!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

pinkgoldfish said:


> With new MBMJ flats:


 

Love those!


----------



## Elissabeta

This little pair go with me for dinner today ...of course we have more company


----------



## ayshaa

Tod's pair


----------



## Elissabeta

*ayshaa* I love this Tod,s pair !!! Those flats are so cute !


----------



## Elsie87

*Elissabeta:* Very pretty!!! Love the purple with the bronze!


*Ayshaa:* Gorgeous combo!!! Those flats are adorable!


----------



## frick&frack

*Elissabeta*-- I adore those shoes!!! 

*ayshaa*-- I love that bag!  is it tweed?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*ayshaa*,what a pairing...love it


----------



## LarissaHK

Elissabeta said:


> This little pair go with me for dinner today ...of course we have more company








Love the combination of the coour in this combo, perfect pair


----------



## LarissaHK

pinkgoldfish said:


> With new MBMJ flats:







Pinkgoldfish, what a lovely blue pair


----------



## LarissaHK

ayshaa said:


> Tod's pair


 
very beautiful causal pair ayshaa


----------



## LarissaHK

it'sanaddiction said:


> Here is my small contribution
> 
> Marc Jacobs Studded Clutch and Madden Girl Sandals


OMG how can I missed it, stunning pair, love the colour and the design of the shoes.


----------



## LarissaHK

Chloé75;11752070 said:
			
		

> it'sanaddiction...love your stuff.especially the blue MJ Clutch and the thongs...
> 
> I just took two pictures with my stams...( the Miu Mius fit my cashew stam much better IRL...strange light...)


 
Chloe75 this pair is fantasticVery elegant and eye catching, love this Miu Miu shoes


----------



## pinkgoldfish

ayshaa said:


> Tod's pair



Love those tod's flats!


----------



## ayshaa

*Elissabeta*: Thank you hun  I love a sparkles with a black outfit lol

*Elsie87*: Thank you!  I am size 40 and this makes my feet so small :weird:

*frick&frack*: Thank you! The bag is Tod's fall bag, I forgot the name of the bag. 

*LarissaHK*: Thank you 
*
pinkgoldfish*: Thanks hun  They are heavenly!!!


----------



## shoppergrl

Looks like TOO much pink in the pic, but I promise it's cute in real life (with a non-pink dress!!)! lol


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Nice and they are patent too!

LarissaK - thanks!


----------



## Elsie87

*Shoppergrl:* Love the hot pink!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

shoppergrl said:


> Looks like TOO much pink in the pic, but I promise it's cute in real life (with a non-pink dress!!)! lol



There is definately no such thing as too much pink!


----------



## chodessa

Hayden Harnett Ipanema Clutch & Michael Kors Horatio Shoes


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Wow, fabulous!!!! 

Love the entire outfit!


----------



## Elsie87

My new black FW09 Bbag + CL Lillians:


----------



## frick&frack

*Elsie*--  those shoes are 2D4!!!  look hot with the bal!

*shoppergrl*--  love the pink...agree with pinkgoldfish that there's no such thing as too much pink!

*chodessa*--  extremely hot ensemble...adore the shoes!  hope you had fun wherever you went!!!


----------



## Elissabeta

*Elsie87 ....*lucky Girl , your new pair is fabulous. I love it !!!!
Thank you Sweete for a nice comments too....

*frick&frack ...*thank you Hun...you always make me 

*LarissaHK....*I am so happy you like it. Thank you Dear , I try the best I can 

*shoppergrl...*I love this pink , TB flats looks so cute an you !!!

*chodessa....*Wow you look amazing!!! Love this pair !!!


----------



## Elissabeta

My Wonderful Half came to US ...so first dinner than night out...with this trio..


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Hot hot hot!


----------



## frick&frack

*Elissabeta*-- very very sophisticated combo.  looks like navy...is it?  or is it black?  looked again, & now maybe I think it's black.  please help!  hehe


----------



## Elissabeta

frick&frack said:


> *Elissabeta*-- very very sophisticated combo. looks like navy...is it? or is it black? looked again, & now maybe I think it's black. please help! hehe


 
My Dear *frick&frack* ....hehehe.... yes it is black 

*Elsie87*...


----------



## frick&frack

^love it!!!  I'm sure you KNOCKED HIS SOCKS OFF!!!


----------



## Elissabeta

frick&frack said:


> ^love it!!! I'm sure you KNOCKED HIS SOCKS OFF!!!


 
Hmmm.....like always
You are a lots of fun !!!! Thank you for make me !!!


----------



## frick&frack

^hehehe!!! 

I need to get on the ball & take more combo pics myself...


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> ^hehehe!!!
> 
> *I need to get on the ball & take more combo pics myself...*


 
Yes, please!


----------



## keodi

Elissabeta said:


> My Wonderful Half came to US ...so first dinner than night out...with this trio..


 
Hot! love the combo!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Elissabeta said:


> My Wonderful Half came to US ...so first dinner than night out...with this trio..


 
What can I say that hasn't already been said, just gorgeous!


Forgot about this "pair" in my previous posts: 

Chi by Falchi bag and Dezario slides


----------



## Elsie87

^Pretty!!!! Love the sparkles!


----------



## Elissabeta

*keodi*....

*it'sanaddiction*....thank you Hun. I love Falchi bags !!! This is so cute pair!!!


----------



## frick&frack

*it'sanaddiction*-- WOW...I really dig those shoes!!!!!!!!!!!  I see the crystals in the ornament, but are the straps sparkly too?


----------



## LaBoheme

Fun thread! I'll have to start taking more bag+shoe pix.

***
these are old (and out of season ) but here goes:


----------



## frick&frack

^welcome to this fun thread!!!  great combos!  I like the gray a lot.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

frick&frack said:


> *it'sanaddiction*-- WOW...I really dig those shoes!!!!!!!!!!! I see the crystals in the ornament, but are the straps sparkly too?


 
Thanks! Yes, there is gold glitter woven into the fabric of the straps.


----------



## LaBoheme

Thanks F&F!!


----------



## bonny_montana

It is a fun thread, Love the combo's.
Here are a few of mine.

Marni shoes and burberry clutch






D&G bag with Carvela and D&G shoes/ankle boots





Fendi sneakers with fendi bag





And with fendi heels





Gucci combo


----------



## bonny_montana

A few more;
Marni bag with Marni strap sandals, gucci floral, and S.Ferregammo





Jimmy Choo combo






Fendi bag with Juicy Couture booties and Jimmy Choo shoes, gucci belt






Jimmy Choo bags with Prada sandals and Gucci booties


----------



## Elissabeta

*LaBoheme*...you did wonderful job ...I am big fun of gray!!! The Chloe flats looks so comfy.

*bonny_montana*...love your heels...Marni are just amazing!!! Lovely combos!!!


----------



## frick&frack

*bonny_montana*-- LOOOOVE your marni sandals (esp first pair...had my eye on those for a while).  we are fendi tooled leather bag twins!!!!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

bonny_montana - I'm drooling over the Jimmy Choo combo, OMG!!


----------



## bonny_montana

^^^

 Thank you ladies, for your warm welcome to this fun thread and all  your lovely compliments.


----------



## bonny_montana

Dolce & Gabana bag and Prada fairy shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

Jimmy Choo messenger and Stuart Weitzman shoes


----------



## frick&frack

LOVE the prada fairies!!!


----------



## chodessa

*OUTRAGEOUSLY GORGEOUS combos BonnyMontana!!*


----------



## Chloé75

*bonny_montana*...WOW...awesome 
My favorites are the Gucci combo and the Gucci baboushka booties...I'm drooling since Gucci released them...love your Fendi shoes as well...


----------



## bonny_montana

^^^ Thank you ladies for all the lovely compliments. 
Will post a few more once I take some more pics.


----------



## Samia

*LaBoheme*, love your grey combos!

*bonny_montana*, I love your shoe and bag collection! And these combos are great!


----------



## Elsie87

*LB*: Great combos!!!!

*Bonny*: Simlpy gorgeous!!!!


----------



## mo-djoe

I love these ! So cute ! I have the same blue boots on the second pic , but I hardly ever wear them.



LaBoheme said:


> Fun thread! I'll have to start taking more bag+shoe pix.
> 
> ***
> these are old (and out of season ) but here goes:


----------



## bonny_montana

Thanks to you all for all the sweet compliments

JC bag and Topshop shoes, hogan sneakers


----------



## bonny_montana

modelling pic, wore this on saturday.


----------



## bonny_montana

Leopard combo


----------



## bonny_montana

Colourful summer combo


----------



## bonny_montana

Another colour splash.


----------



## bonny_montana

multi colore.


----------



## bonny_montana

Chloe with diors


----------



## bonny_montana

frick&frack said:


> *bonny_montana*-- LOOOOVE your marni sandals (esp first pair...had my eye on those for a while). we are fendi tooled leather bag twins!!!!!


 

Frick&frack, thank you... those Marni's are really comfy to walk in. Was in them all day and walked quite a bit and they were purrfect. Also Did not know the name of that Fendi. Learn so much here. (Tooled leather).
 Is yours exactly the same? Saw another one in a photo and it was longer than mine with spoon handles.


----------



## chodessa

*^^ Love the summer color pics!! And the Chloe combo!!
Gorgeous BonnyM!!!*


----------



## bonny_montana

chodessa said:


> *^^ Love the summer color pics!! And the Chloe combo!!*
> *Gorgeous BonnyM!!!*


 
Thank you so much Chodessa


----------



## frick&frack

bonny_montana said:


> Frick&frack, thank you... those Marni's are really comfy to walk in. Was in them all day and walked quite a bit and they were purrfect. Also Did not know the name of that Fendi. Learn so much here. (Tooled leather).
> Is yours exactly the same? Saw another one in a photo and it was longer than mine with spoon handles.


 
I will have to study your pic & my bag.  of course, I will have to post a bag pic too...hehehe.  I never ever remember the names of the bags.  tooled leather is that type of design.

those marnis are 2D4!!!

I really really REALLY love your colorful combos!!!


----------



## frick&frack

I have been a posting slacker, & it continutes...lol!  I can't remember if I've already posted this combo, so am posting now...forgive me if it's a duplicate.  also, please excuse the flip flop marks on my foot...hahaha!

dior velvet/suede mules & jamin peuch sequin bag


----------



## frick&frack

^are you trying to advertise?  not allowed here.


----------



## Elsie87

bonny_montana said:


> Chloe with diors


 
We're _Paddy twins_!!!! 

I love every singly combo of yours!!! So funky and colourful!


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> I have been a posting slacker, & it continutes...lol! I can't remember if I've already posted this combo, so am posting now...forgive me if it's a duplicate. also, please excuse the flip flop marks on my foot...hahaha!
> 
> dior velvet/suede mules & jamin peuch sequin bag


 
LOVE this!!!!  I was so looking forward to your new combos! Simply beautiful!


----------



## frick&frack

^thank you *Elsie*!!! 

saw some pink lillians today & thought of you!!!


----------



## Elissabeta

*frick&frack*....I am so happy Hun see your combo ...absolutely beautiful!!! The colors of CD and bag is  just ...WOW!  Love it!!!

*bonny_montana*...I love those Topshop heels!!! Great combos!!!


----------



## frick&frack

thanks *elissabeta*!


----------



## Elissabeta

^^ Your welcome Hun Waiting to see more.

I little tired to taking any more  pics . I try pack my staff before moving to Europe ufff....so I  just took the pic of today....purple day


----------



## frick&frack

^^^oooooooooooo...LOVING the purple.

ok, ok, ok...I PROMISE I will post more combos tomorrow.  will take new pics.  if I don't, you can all take something from my closet.  that is motivation enough for me to get off my duff & take pics...hehehe!!!


----------



## Elissabeta

frick&frack said:


> ^^^oooooooooooo...LOVING the purple.
> 
> ok, ok, ok...I PROMISE I will post more combos tomorrow. will take new pics. if I don't, you can all take something from my closet. that is motivation enough for me to get off my duff & take pics...hehehe!!!


 

Hurray!!!! ....If not just checking the tickets to Fl ...

I am glad you like it ....there is no more purple in my closet. That is all.


----------



## sedds

Elissabeta said:


> Hurray!!!! ....If not just checking the tickets to Fl ...



Me too


----------



## frick&frack

hehehe...OK.  I get the hint.  but then again, I'd love to have visitors.

oh what to do, what to do...LOL! 

going to go take 1 combo pic right now...


----------



## bonny_montana

frick&frack said:


> I have been a posting slacker, & it continutes...lol! I can't remember if I've already posted this combo, so am posting now...forgive me if it's a duplicate. also, please excuse the flip flop marks on my foot...hahaha!
> 
> dior velvet/suede mules & jamin peuch sequin bag


 Love your combo too!  Also LOVE your nailpolish colour.


----------



## bonny_montana

Elissabeta said:


> ^^ Your welcome Hun Waiting to see more.
> 
> I little tired to taking any more pics . I try pack my staff before moving to Europe ufff....so I just took the pic of today....purple day


 

OMG! I want those shoes.....Love them, they are so me lol. What are they and where could I find them??? TIA


----------



## bonny_montana

Elsie87 said:


> We're _Paddy twins_!!!!
> 
> I love every singly combo of yours!!! So funky and colourful!


 
Thank you so much Elsie, I really love the colour of our Paddy.


----------



## frick&frack

thanks *bonny*!


as promised...delivered early!  of course I have flip flop marks again...oh well.

versace bag & marc jacobs shoes


----------



## frick&frack

I am Elsie's bag twin with this combo...except her bag is in a vanilla color.

prada bag & sergio rossi shoes





the interesting thing about these shoes is that they used to have square toes.  out of style...so I didn't wear them.  my genius cobbler just rounded them for me.  here is what they originally looked like.  a good friend created this before/after shot for me.





have mercy...please forgive the raggedy pedi.  due for a new one.


----------



## bonny_montana

frick&frack said:


> thanks *bonny*!
> 
> 
> as promised...delivered early! of course I have flip flop marks again...oh well.
> 
> versace bag & marc jacobs shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally LOVE this one too, And these Shoes again, Want them.....Can't help myself. They are 2DF.


----------



## frick&frack

^thanks again *bonny*!  I am crazy about these shoes too for many reasons: white, patent, sparkly, big sparkly, high, etc.

it's so hot outside here that I nearly melted taking these.  guess that's my penance for not posting in so long.  hahaha! 

will take & post more tomorrow.


----------



## Elissabeta

bonny_montana said:


> OMG! I want those shoes.....Love them, they are so me lol. What are they and where could I find them??? TIA


 
Hun ... those are Charles David Posh pumps I bought them in US in Nordstrom , but try check the other webs for you  and most is sold out  .What I can see are some gray or light brown but in just few sizes . I am not sure if you will like it.


----------



## Elissabeta

frick&frack said:


> thanks *bonny*!
> 
> 
> as promised...delivered early! of course I have flip flop marks again...oh well.
> 
> versace bag & marc jacobs shoes


 
Ok ticket canceled or maybe not , go to you to steal those shoes!!! Love it ...bling bling  sis!!!

Prada is gorgeous....and those shoes with , what a amazing job !!!
Perfect combos !!!! Hungry for ... more and more


----------



## frick&frack

^thanks!!!   FL is on the way to europe, isn't it?  come on down!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

wow *frick&frack* love both sets


----------



## Elissabeta

Just found this pic an my comp , from last winter. Hard to belive it , but yes I can wear the boots like that , even Uggs.... just few times a year .... ( hate a look but so comfy and warm ... I am cold person!!!). Now when I am moving , those will be sitting in the box only , I am so happy about no more snow ...but was fun with boots like that


----------



## frick&frack

thanks *DeeDeeDeLovely*!

*Elissabeta*-- those uggs are outstanding!!!  go ahead & wear them wherever you're moving too...they're worth it.


----------



## Elissabeta

*frick &frack*...thank you that so sweet of you .  I will try to wear them when travel to colder  parts of world 
My bad ...those are Koolaburra boots ...just mantioned other uggs ...but sounds like I was talking about one boots ...ups...anyway I dont like it the front ugly look but love the back so much and  soft , comfy , warm ...feeling


----------



## bonny_montana

Elissabeta said:


> Hun ... those are Charles David Posh pumps I bought them in US in Nordstrom , but try check the other webs for you and most is sold out .What I can see are some gray or light brown but in just few sizes . I am not sure if you will like it.


 
Thanks for that...off to see if I like the different colours. will let you know. thank you.


----------



## bonny_montana

Gucci bag with carvela shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

Jimmy Choo clutch with Kate Kuba shoes


----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*bonny* love em all

*elissa* adore the uggs set


----------



## frick&frack

*bonny*-- love the blue & pink...crazy about the pink shoes!!!


----------



## venusfly

^ Great Combo's Gatsby & Sothern Belle . Love them all!


----------



## Elissabeta

*bonny_montana*...super cute  new combos!!!

*DeeDeeDelovely*...thank you for a nice comment !!!


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> thanks *bonny*!
> 
> 
> as promised...delivered early! of course I have flip flop marks again...oh well.
> 
> versace bag & marc jacobs shoes


 
Fabulous!!!! That gorgeous bag and those TDF shoes look so chic together!!!!


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> I am Elsie's bag twin with this combo...except her bag is in a vanilla color.
> 
> prada bag & sergio rossi shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the interesting thing about these shoes is that they used to have square toes. out of style...so I didn't wear them. my genius cobbler just rounded them for me. here is what they originally looked like. a good friend created this before/after shot for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have mercy...please forgive the raggedy pedi. due for a new one.


 
Yay, bag twins!!!!  LOVE your bag! But you already know that, don't you? 

And your cobbler did a fantastic job! Your SRs look great!!!!


----------



## Elsie87

*Elissabeta*: Beautiful purple combo (those shoes!)and I LOVE the Ugg boots in the 2nd combo!!!! 

*Bonny*: Aaah, all those pretty colours again!!! Love it!


----------



## frick&frack

^thanks *Elsie*!!!


----------



## frick&frack

vanilla combos today

prada & donald pliner (if you haven't worn pliner shoes, I highly recommend.  very comfy)...I'm wearing this to breakfast with my mom in a few minutes


----------



## frick&frack

prada with prada


----------



## frick&frack

prada with prada (wood buckle)


----------



## Elsie87

^Beautiful bag!!! I love how these combos are so laid-back and comfy but still very classy and chic!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

dang it ,*frick* is there a set I don't like? lol.


----------



## frick&frack

*Elsie*--  thank you!!!  I nearly took pics of some flip flops with that bag...will take flip flop pics next time.  then we'll really talk "laid back."  LOL!!!

*DeeDeeDelovely*--  hehehe...thanks so much for the nice compliment!  can't wait to see your summer combos.


BTW everyone...this bag was a dirt MAGNET due to the color & super soft leather.  I just had it re-dyed & sealed (again, my genius russian cobbler...contacted prada & got the exact dye from a dealer in miami).  I have a brand new bag now!  I also had him seal the pink prada & white versace in the previous pics.


----------



## frick&frack

^^^oh bother...no advertising here.  please read the rules


----------



## bonny_montana

*F&F, *_Totally Love the new Combo's. They are gorgeous. And enjoy yourself on your outing with your mum.x_


----------



## Elissabeta

*Elsie87*

*frick&frack*.....LOVE IT!!! Your Prada bag looks so gorgeous , wow that inspired me , I have to do same with my . I never did this before , no clue how to do it . 
Love it , love it , love it !!! Hmmm more beautiful combos...for sure you dont want me to go and take something from your closet ...I see ...

Yep JP very comfy I agree...


----------



## fieryfashionist

*bonny* - Gorgeous!!  The Chloe and Gucci are soo beautiful together!! 

*Elissabeta* - Beautiful purple combo!! 

*f&f *- Wow, your cobbler is very talented!!  I love your fun combos!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

My metallic bronze Lanvins and bronze 2.55 reissue tote!


----------



## Elsie87

^Wow!!! Your combo is stunning as always!!!! Love the bronze!


----------



## Samia

fieryfashionist said:


> My metallic bronze Lanvins and bronze 2.55 reissue tote!


----------



## Samia

frick&frack said:


> vanilla combos today
> 
> prada & donald pliner (if you haven't worn pliner shoes, I highly recommend. very comfy)...I'm wearing this to breakfast with my mom in a few minutes


 
Love this combo!


----------



## Elissabeta

fieryfashionist said:


> My metallic bronze Lanvins and bronze 2.55 reissue tote!



Wow amazing . I love metallic.The color is so beautiful!!!!

Thank you for a sweet comment !!!


----------



## KittyKat65

Proenza Schouler PS1 and Chanel ballet flats:


----------



## mo-djoe

Gorgeous leather on your PS1 *Kittykat *! Love this with the flats !


----------



## Elissabeta

*KittyKat65....*what a beauty combo !!! 


This pair travel with me today...


----------



## Elissabeta

^^ that was afternoon version

Here is the morning one ...and also something for tomorrow.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Wow, more stunning combos, keep em comin' ladies!

Frick&Frack - I had no idea a cobbler could change a shoe like that, amazing! I love all your new combos!


----------



## Elsie87

*Kitty*: Beautiful colour! Love those ballet flats!!!

*Elissabeta*: Lovely combos once again! You have fabulous bags and a stunning collection of shoes!!!


----------



## bonny_montana

Elissabeta said:


> ^^ that was afternoon version
> 
> Here is the morning one ...and also something for tomorrow.


 
Love all your combo's Elissabeta, there are so stylish and would love to see you wear them. Really beautiful.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

KittyKat65 said:


> Proenza Schouler PS1 and Chanel ballet flats:


 
beautiful! I love purple.


----------



## frick&frack

THANK YOU bunny, elisabetta, it'sanaddiction, fieryfashionist, samia!!!

*fieryfashionist*-- that bronze color is fantastic!

*elisabetta*--  great combos once again!!!  are the first pumps valentino lace?  (was taking forever to load the bigger pic, so I cancelled)  I am a valentino lace fanatic...

*kittykat65*--  what a fun grape purple!


----------



## Bagnista

Niiice addition ladies..... I'm soooooooooooooooo addicted to this thread.........


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*fiery*,*elisa* and *kitty*...love me


----------



## bonny_montana

fieryfashionist said:


> My metallic bronze Lanvins and bronze 2.55 reissue tote!


Gorgeous combo, very chic and classy.


----------



## chaussurewhore

alexander wang coco and those harness booties.


----------



## frick&frack

^nice!


----------



## Elissabeta

*Elsie87...bonny_montana...frick&frack....DeeDee* ....Oh Girls ,I appreciate it all yours opinions ...thank you 

*frick&frack **... *I love Valentino too hun , but those shoes are only very comfy traveling Aldo.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

KittyKat65 said:


> Proenza Schouler PS1 and Chanel ballet flats:


 
lovely combo!


----------



## Jerevka

GORGEOUS!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!




KittyKat65 said:


> Proenza Schouler PS1 and Chanel ballet flats:


----------



## KittyKat65

Thanks for the lovely comments, ladies


----------



## Blueberry12

CL Yoyo Zeppa pumps and Jimmy Choo Maddy bag.


----------



## frick&frack

^I adore that color!!!  of course, the CLs are 2D4!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

KittyKat65 said:


> Proenza Schouler PS1 and Chanel ballet flats:


 

They are stunning!


I love purple!


----------



## mulberryroxanne

What a cool thread! Love looking at what others pair up! Some wonderful combos ladies!


----------



## Martina_Italy

fieryfashionist said:


> My metallic bronze Lanvins and bronze 2.55 reissue tote!





Oooohh..what a classy pair!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Blueberry12 said:


> CL Yoyo Zeppa pumps and Jimmy Choo Maddy bag.




Gorgeous, I love this color!!!


----------



## Touch

love those green loubies too! *sigh* My next pair...


----------



## BambiKino

My black Balenciaga city with my Alexander Wang creepers.​


----------



## abretesesamo_

I´m not so matchy matchy about shoes and bags, so what about:

- Fuchsia with torquise
- White and golden
- Purple and dark green

Would love to see those!


----------



## frick&frack

*BambiKino*-- nice combo...very edgy


----------



## Elsie87

*Bambi*: LOVE that combo!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Bambi-wonderful pairing!


----------



## Elissabeta

Wow Girls what a wonderful combos !!! Love the all!!!


----------



## mo-djoe

*Elissabeta* ! Love your shoes ! Are they Missoni ?


----------



## Jerevka

PERFECTION!!!



BambiKino said:


> My black Balenciaga city with my Alexander Wang creepers.​


----------



## frick&frack

another GORGEOUS duo, *Elissabeta*!!!


----------



## bonny_montana

Elissabeta said:


> Wow Girls what a wonderful combos !!! Love the all!!!


 
Love your combo, stunning shoes. You have really beautiful shoes.


----------



## Elissabeta

*mo-djoe (* those are Hale Bob , I have them in black and white , even my missoni dnt look so good like those hehheh) *, frick&frack, bonny_montana .....*

My working Monday....


----------



## bonny_montana

Elissabeta said:


> *mo-djoe (* those are Hale Bob , I have them in black and white , even my missoni dnt look so good like those hehheh) *, frick&frack, bonny_montana .....*
> 
> My working Monday....


 
Elissabeta, You are welcome and I am still loving ALL your combo's Have you got a collection thread? If so I would love to see your collection. So Chic.


----------



## Jerevka

I must admit that you are a real inspiration, ladies!!!

Here is MY PAIR: Celine Boogie bag and Chie Mihara shoes


----------



## Elsie87

*E*: Stunning combos once again!!!! 


*Jerevka*: Wow!!! Those shoes are fabulous!!! Great combo!


----------



## frick&frack

*Elissabeta*-- another stunning combo...LOVE the colors!!!

*Jerevka*--  that is such a great pale nude/peach color.  also love the retro/mod look of those shoes!


----------



## Elissabeta

*bonny_montana ...*I will work an my thread after moving to Europe , I have a crazy time right now ...just 4 more weeks . Thank you again for all  complements . Any time I want relax, just see myself visiting your threads ...I cant walk away from all those beauty you have 

*Elsie87 , frick&frack...*

*Jerevka ....*love the combo , the color is stunning. Wonderful job !!!


----------



## Jerevka

*Elsie87, frick&frack, Elissabeta*
Thank you, girls!!!:urock:


----------



## bonny_montana

Hi there Ladieshope everyone is well!!! 
few more combo's comming up...

Miu miu coffer and Juicy Couture shoes...,


----------



## bonny_montana

Black on Black


----------



## bonny_montana

Jimmy Choo mesh bag with Kristel shoes


----------



## frick&frack

^OK, wow.  all I can say is...wow.  I am fixated on the burlap/linen/canvas miu/juicy combo.  such a beautiful/flexible color.  of course the YSL (tributes?) are HOT!

the burlap/linen/canvas...WOW!!! 

the silver choo bag is 2D4!!!  I am soooooo in love!


----------



## bonny_montana

Gold Gucci bag with a Floral pair of Gucci shoes






[/URL]


----------



## bonny_montana

Gucci Fur bag with Marni boots


----------



## bonny_montana

frick&frack said:


> ^OK, wow. all I can say is...wow. I am fixated on the burlap/linen/canvas miu/juicy combo. such a beautiful/flexible color. of course the YSL (tributes?) are HOT!
> 
> the burlap/linen/canvas...WOW!!!
> 
> the silver choo bag is 2D4!!! I am soooooo in love!


 
Thank you sooooo much..., thought I would do a few.lol by the way Can't remember the actual game but I loved reading your answers to all those questions lol eg...would you climb a mountain..etc etc.


----------



## frick&frack

^hahaha!!!  please come & play some games...it's sooo much fun!

those gucci floral shoes turn me GREEN with envy...ugh...:greengrin:

both of the gucci bags are amazing...simply amazing!!!

thanks so much for taking pics & posting 

obviously this means that I need to take more too...I'll try to in the morning.


----------



## bonny_montana

frick&frack said:


> ^hahaha!!! please come & play some games...it's sooo much fun!
> 
> those gucci floral shoes turn me GREEN with envy...ugh...:greengrin:
> 
> both of the gucci bags are amazing...simply amazing!!!
> 
> thanks so much for taking pics & posting
> 
> obviously this means that I need to take more too...I'll try to in the morning.


 
Yes I will come and join, I think I already did   Waiting for your combo's too.oh, and Thank You x


----------



## Elissabeta

bonny_montana said:


> Jimmy Choo mesh bag with Kristel shoes


 
OMG !!!! *bonny* ..... I love it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! All combos !!! Girl please stop  ( no no never stop) !!! I cant look here anymore , I wanna go for shopping  NOW !! Oh no... I cant , I am moving buuuu....:cry:
Anyway ...I am fall in love in all yours Marni shoes , and this cute Gucci bag with fur , and ....stop I am leaving now!!! .....


----------



## Elissabeta

*frick&frack*...I am gonna keep my eyes an you Girl !!! I still remember what you said .Let me put Fl an my way to Europe ....


----------



## frick&frack

^come on over!  then I can come visit you in italy!!!

girls, I have to apologize.  I just got a 1 week consulting gig starting tomorrow.  I will try to post some combo pics this weekend.  tomorrow I will be in an office starting at 8am...yikes!!!


----------



## Elsie87

^^Good luck, *f&f*!!!


----------



## Elsie87

*Bonny*: WOW, what gorgeous and lush combos you're showing us again!!!! Love those Gucci bags!!!


----------



## bonny_montana

Thank you soooo much F&F, Elissabeta, Elsie!!!!
TPF ROCKS!!! But you, my friends, Rock even more !!!
Really like being here with you gals.


----------



## Mininana

waiting for the valet parking...  Gucci BRONZE shoes and Balenciaga bag


----------



## Martina_Italy

Mininana said:


> waiting for the valet parking...  Gucci BRONZE shoes and Balenciaga bag




I love the color of this BBag!!!!


----------



## Mininana

well thank you! it was a present from the hubby a couple years back and haven't used until recently... I just didn't feel the love for it!


----------



## frick&frack

*mininana*--  great bal!!!  love the color!


----------



## Elissabeta

*Mininana...*beautiful color an your BBag...is worth it to carry!!!

*frick&frack...*hope everything going well. We will wait for you !!

Today just black an black....


----------



## Elissabeta

Something black , something gold for tomorrow...


----------



## Elsie87

Mininana said:


> waiting for the valet parking...  Gucci BRONZE shoes and Balenciaga bag


 
Wow, the colour of that Bbag is phenomenal!!!! And the Gucci flats are lovely too; I have a pair in silver!


----------



## Elsie87

*Elissabeta*: I adore your combos!!!! Loving those thick-heeled shoes and the cute bags!!!


----------



## bonny_montana

combo's coming up.., 
luella bag with Iman sandals


----------



## bonny_montana

puurrrfect match..,
Mulberry with Lanvin flats


----------



## bonny_montana

Dior with sergio rossi


----------



## bonny_montana

evening purse with D&G shoes


----------



## frick&frack

*elissabeta*-- such fun combos again!  I love the gold/black sandals!

*bonny*-- you must immediately send me the SR & D&G shoes...immediately.  I will die if I don't have them!!!


----------



## AudreyII

This thread has got out of control, love all the combos, i'm embarrassed to have posted my initial pics!


----------



## frick&frack

^why are you embarrassed?  I personally LOVE to see ALL of the combos.  PLEASE POST MORE OF YOURS!!!


----------



## AudreyII

Everyone else puts mine to shame, all of my shoes seem so boring.
I'm going to have to take a few hours and look back through this entire thread. 
I did take a couple of pics though, what the hell

Funnily enough Dior with Sergio Rossi, but have to say I would rather have your shoes *bonny_montana*, those snakeskin babies are hot!


----------



## frick&frack

^OOOOOOOO...that purple is so pretty!  love the quited dior bag!!!


----------



## bonny_montana

frick&frack said:


> *elissabeta*-- such fun combos again! I love the gold/black sandals!
> 
> *bonny*-- you must immediately send me the SR & D&G shoes...immediately. I will die if I don't have them!!!


 
No! no! no! we don't want you to die, just boarding the plane.....I'm coming...special delivery. hahahahaa


----------



## bonny_montana

AudreyII said:


> Everyone else puts mine to shame, all of my shoes seem so boring.
> I'm going to have to take a few hours and look back through this entire thread.
> I did take a couple of pics though, what the hell
> 
> Funnily enough Dior with Sergio Rossi, but have to say I would rather have your shoes *bonny_montana*, those snakeskin babies are hot!


 
thank you so much, and i love you combo's too!!! almost did not get those SR's cos my DD said they were ugly...but I said to her I would be wearing them not her so...thank goodness i got them!


----------



## Elsie87

*Bonny*: Your combos are so stunning!!!! Love it! 


*Audrey*: Your combo is so pretty!!!! That deep blue is gorgeous!!! And the shoes are adorable! 



Keep 'em coming, ladies!!!!


----------



## Sabinalynn

Marc Jacobs ivory blake with my bargain Nine West pumps!


----------



## bonny_montana

Sabinalynn said:


> Marc Jacobs ivory blake with my bargain Nine West pumps!


 

Gorgeous combo, i love it ..., it is a purrfect match


----------



## bonny_montana

Elsie87 said:


> *Bonny*: Your combos are so stunning!!!! Love it!
> 
> 
> *Audrey*: Your combo is so pretty!!!! That deep blue is gorgeous!!! And the shoes are adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> Keep 'em coming, ladies!!!!


 
Elsie thank you!!!


----------



## frick&frack

*sabinalynn*-- love the bag & love the color!


----------



## chodessa

*Crazy gorgeous combos ladies... I'm so happy this thread is still going strong!!....*


----------



## Elissabeta

Wow just one day missing and what I see , crazy going . Love it !!!! Great job Girls!!!!

*bonny ....*what a stunning  , beautiful new combos !!!!Amazing job Stylish Girl . Waiting for more !!!* *

*Elsie ...f&f....* like always my friends 

*AudreyII...* love this combo , the D bag color is perfect!!!

*sabinalynn*...what a cute combo, beauty light colors , great job !!!

Finaly ...*chodessa....THANK YOU*  for starting this thread !!!


----------



## bestiuta

Jerevka said:


> I must admit that you are a real inspiration, ladies!!!
> 
> Here is MY PAIR: Celine Boogie bag and Chie Mihara shoes


----------



## Elsie87

*Sabina*: Very chic!!!!


----------



## Elissabeta

Hello Girls I had  very busy ,shopping weekend...but nothing for me , just gifts for family and friends . This time I took with me big shopping tote and flats.  Usually I shop in heels , any season ...here is some pic of my shopping bag with boots too


----------



## Voodoo

bonny_montana said:


> Jimmy Choo messenger and Stuart Weitzman shoes


 
Ok this is completely hawwwwwt


----------



## Blueberry12

CL flats and Jimmy Choo Cent bag:


----------



## frick&frack

*Elissabeta*--  black patent is one of my FAVS...I love the short boots with the wood platform & heel

*Blueberry12*--  great ballet flats...is the design on the side handpainted?  would you please post a pic of the side of the shoe?  it looks so pretty!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Elissa*, my eyes can't take it
*blueberry*, I love that combo too much


----------



## Blueberry12

frick&frack said:


> *Elissabeta*-- black patent is one of my FAVS...I love the short boots with the wood platform & heel
> 
> *Blueberry12*-- great ballet flats...is the design on the side handpainted? would you please post a pic of the side of the shoe? it looks so pretty!


 

Thanx.



Pix:
















As CL shoes are handmade then I guess they must be handpainted too.


----------



## Blueberry12

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> *Elissa*, my eyes can't take it
> *blueberry*, I love that combo too much


 

Thank you.


----------



## bonny_montana

Elissabeta said:


> Hello Girls I had very busy ,shopping weekend...but nothing for me , just gifts for family and friends . This time I took with me big shopping tote and flats. Usually I shop in heels , any season ...here is some pic of my shopping bag with boots too


 
As usual...stunning pairs of shoes and fabulous combo's.love it!!!


----------



## bonny_montana

Blueberry12 said:


> Thanx.
> 
> 
> 
> Pix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As CL shoes are handmade then I guess they must be handpainted too.


 
Love them..., they are stunning.


----------



## frick&frack

beautiful!  it's like graffiti.



Blueberry12 said:


> Thanx.


----------



## bonny_montana

Blueberry12 said:


> CL flats and Jimmy Choo Cent bag:


 
Love ur combo!!! really wow.


----------



## Blueberry12

bonny_montana said:


> Love ur combo!!! really wow.


 

Thanx!


----------



## plumaplomb

bestiuta said:


>


 I totally agree. I can't take my eyes off this combo!!


----------



## Elissabeta

*frick&frack , DeeDeeDelovely , bonny_montana...*my great Friends,I am so happy you like it  ...


----------



## bonny_montana

Okay today was at home all day, bit bored so, of course, I started to take pics of Combo's...not sure if all of them "work" I think maybe a few were hits and a few misses? Well.., here we go. lol

Gucci with Gucci


----------



## bonny_montana

Jimmy Choo and Carvela shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

Jimmy Choo clutch with JC shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

V. westwood bag and Kate Kuba shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

Emanuel Ungaro and D&G shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

Gucci bag and JC flats


----------



## bonny_montana

YSL bag with Prada shoes


----------



## .pursefiend.

bonny_montana said:


> Emanuel Ungaro and D&G shoes


 

love these shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

Gucci bag with D&G booties


----------



## bonny_montana

.pursefiend. said:


> love these shoes


 
thank you pursefiend, I agree they are lovely


----------



## bonny_montana

Last one...Took more pics, but even I could tell they were serious misses, so thought I'd spare you all. lol


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

bonny_montana, wow is all I can say


----------



## bonny_montana

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> bonny_montana, wow is all I can say


 
DeeDee, thank you so much


----------



## Elissabeta

*bonny_montana*....I agree with *DeeDee*.....


----------



## photomama24

My first contribution...

LV vernis shoes
LV Sac Louis


----------



## Bagnista

photomama24 said:


> My first contribution...
> 
> LV vernis shoes
> LV Sac Louis



Hawt stuff.. Photo....


----------



## Elsie87

*Elissabeta, Blueberry, Bonny* and *photomama*: Fabulous combos, girls!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

this is my fav...that bag is so amazing!!!  I'm a sucker for anything silver with rhinestones.



bonny_montana said:


> Gucci bag and JC flats


----------



## frick&frack

this is #2 for me...the heel of those pradas...2D4!!!



bonny_montana said:


> YSL bag with Prada shoes


----------



## frick&frack

#3 fav for me...pink is my fav color!!!



bonny_montana said:


> Emanuel Ungaro and D&G shoes


----------



## frick&frack

*bonny*--  my dear girl, I didn't see any misses at all!!! I loved every single match.


----------



## frick&frack

*photomama24*--  beautiful combo!  gorgeous warm vanilla color


----------



## Prada_Princess

bonny-montana - that pink bag is TDF!!!!!!!!


----------



## bonny_montana

^^^Ladies thank you so much for all your lovely compliments. they are so appreciated!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

photomama24 said:


> My first contribution...
> 
> LV vernis shoes
> LV Sac Louis




Ooooohh..great combo!!!!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

LV Halo & Louboutin wedges:


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Chloe bag & Bottega Veneta boots:


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Fendi Mini Spy & Gucci boots:


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Chanel bag & Gucci heels:


----------



## frick&frack

^GORGEOUS combos *lightpinkdaisy*!  I especially like the first silver combo & the last pewter combo.  although the gradient on the mini spy & boots is outstanding too!


----------



## bonny_montana

lightpinkdaisy said:


> LV Halo & Louboutin wedges:


 
I really love this combo and all the rest are gorgeous too!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Chanel bag & Gucci heels:






I love this!!! It's a perfect match!!!!!


----------



## Pigeu

Louis Vuitton Eva & Prada Thong Sandals


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

lightpinkdaisy said:


> LV Halo & Louboutin wedges:


----------



## jayzgirl

what a fun thread!!


----------



## frick&frack

*Pigeu*-- love, love, LOVE the pradas!!!


----------



## mayen120

Miu Miu Rosso Bow and Miu Miu gold flats


----------



## frick&frack

^lovely!  the color of your miu bag is yummy!!!


----------



## mayen120

frick&frack said:


> ^lovely! the color of your miu bag is yummy!!!


----------



## Pigeu

frick&frack said:


> *Pigeu*-- love, love, LOVE the pradas!!!




Thanks


----------



## Elsie87

GREAT combos *lightpinkdaisy*!!!!! 



lightpinkdaisy said:


> Fendi Mini Spy & Gucci boots:


 
I have the same pair of boots!


----------



## Elsie87

mayen120 said:


> Miu Miu Rosso Bow and Miu Miu gold flats


 
Very pretty!!!! Those flats are adorable!


----------



## Elsie87

Pigeu said:


> Louis Vuitton Eva & Prada Thong Sandals


 
Cute!!!!!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Fendi Mini Spy & Gucci boots:


 

this is so perfect! i love it


----------



## AudreyII

Love the Gucci boots with the Fendi, such a perfect match


----------



## Martina_Italy

mayen120 said:


> Miu Miu Rosso Bow and Miu Miu gold flats





Oh my gawd.. I LOVE THE COLOR OF THIS BAG!!!!! It's soooooooooo yummy..really beautiful!!!


----------



## frick&frack

I wore this yesterday (monday).  please excuse that the lovely fluorescent lighting makes me look like the undead...hehehe!

CLs & Tods bag


----------



## frick&frack

this is what I wore today...again, I promise that I'm not a vampire.

diors & a $10 bag from thailand


----------



## Elsie87

Beautiful combos *f&f*!!!! 


LOVE your CLs and that super gorgeous bag from Thailand!!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*frick&frack*,seriously...I love em both


----------



## frick&frack

THANKS *Elsie* & *DeeDee*!!!  I like to pretend that the thai bag is the valentino that I want...


----------



## bonny_montana

frick&frack said:


> THANKS *Elsie* & *DeeDee*!!! I like to pretend that the thai bag is the valentino that I want...


 
Wonderful combo's F&F, I love the Valentino thai bag, it is beautiful and the dior shoes wow.


----------



## Blueberry12

These are not mine, but very pretty.

JC bag and sandals.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^ soooo puuurrddyyy


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

mayen120 said:


> Miu Miu Rosso Bow and Miu Miu gold flats


 

 love


----------



## chodessa

*Chloe Bay Tote...*


----------



## frick&frack

very pretty *chodessa *& *blueberry*!!!


----------



## frick&frack

today's combo...

coach wedges & fendi oyster raffia/leather with pucci scarf












this shows my skirt, & the reason why I wore these shoes (outfit pic in honor of Elsie)


----------



## bonny_montana

frick&frack said:


> today's combo...
> 
> coach wedges & fendi oyster raffia/leather with pucci scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this shows my skirt, & the reason why I wore these shoes (outfit pic in honor of Elsie)


 Love the new combo's F&F.... and the poses too


----------



## frick&frack

^thanks *bonny*!!!


----------



## trisha48228

Not a huge coach fan, but your shoes and bag together is really cute!


----------



## frick&frack

^I'm not a coach fan either, but I fell in love with those wedges!!!  thanks for the kind words.


----------



## frick&frack

today's combo...prada & prada...exact match!


----------



## Elsie87

GREAT combos *Blueberry, Chodessa* and *f&f* (thanks for the outfit pic! ) !!!!


----------



## bonny_montana

frick&frack said:


> today's combo...prada & prada...exact match!


 
I love this combo F&F!!! Also love the nail polish colour.


----------



## bonny_montana

Vintage Gucci bag with Salvatore Ferregamo shoes


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

f&f,ab fab on both combos...you inspire me.


----------



## frick&frack

THANKS *Elsie*, *bonny*, & *DeeDee*!!! 

bonny--  your bag makes me faint...it is unbelievably gorgeous!  my nail polish is Zoya - Jade (yes, jade is green & the polish is not...weird)


----------



## bonny_montana

F&F thank you!! 

Vintage lizard and suede Gucci bag with JC lizard shoes Black version


----------



## frick&frack

^those shoes are so GORGY & feminine!!!


----------



## frick&frack

I have 2 combos today...same bag

prada & prada







prada & no name wedges (1 of my fav pairs of shoes...so comfy & similar shape to the prada wedges that I LOOOOVE!)


----------



## frick&frack

another high - low combo today

same prada bag & cole haan shoes (I bought them because of the toile fabric on the wedge...LOVE toile!)







another outfit pic


----------



## bagladyseattle

Lavin Hiver patent blue w/ Chloe Clutch patent.


----------



## bagladyseattle

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Chanel bag & Gucci heels:


 
They both are gorgeous!  What a great match!


----------



## Elsie87

*Bonny*: What can I say? Gorgeous combos once again!!!! Love it! 


*F&f*: My darling friend; you truly are the queen of wedges!!!! Love every single pair and they look great with your bags! 


*Baglady*: LOVE that blue patent! Those boots look hot yet comfy!!!!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Thanks Elsie87


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

yummy,*bagladyseattle*


----------



## frick&frack

*Elsie*--  thank you dear friend!   I guess I do have a lot of wedges...never really thought about it!  lol

*bagladyseattle*--  great marine blue color...perfect for seattle


----------



## bagladyseattle

Thanks DeeDeeDelovely and frick&frack!  I cannot wait to wear it.  I'll try take pics of other pairs matching. My babies just always wake up when I about pull out shoes/bags to take pics.


----------



## bagladyseattle

This is my pairing that was I able to take pics tonight.

Louis Vuitton Limelight Clutch w/ Gianna Meliani






Louis Vuitton Epi Speedy 35 w/ Lanvin Flat Grosgrain


----------



## Elsie87

^^Gorgeous!!!! 

Love both combos!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Gucci Snakeskin clutch w/ Gucci Hysteria Patent Knee-high boots 





Louis Vuitton Watercolor Speedy 30 w/ Pierre Darre platform





Gucci Snake skin clutch w/ Lanvin Pump heel grosgrain


----------



## bagladyseattle

*Elsie87*  Thanks!  i will continue w/ the task tomorrow.


----------



## Martina_Italy

bagladyseattle said:


> This is my pairing that was I able to take pics tonight.
> 
> Louis Vuitton Limelight Clutch w/ Gianna Meliani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton Epi Speedy 35 w/ Lanvin Flat Grosgrain





Great combos!!!


----------



## SteadyRiot

bagladyseattle said:


> Louis Vuitton Watercolor Speedy 30 w/ Pierre Darre platform



 So perfect!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Thanks Martini_Italy and SteadyRiot!


----------



## frick&frack

great combos *bagladyseattle*!


----------



## mayen120

Balenciaga Giant Hobo + Costume National wedges


----------



## frick&frack

^love that cherry red!


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday's combo

prada bag & shoes


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^yummy set as always.


----------



## Elsie87

*Mayen*: Love that HOT red!!!! 

*F&f*: Very pretty!!!! Love that bag!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Ok ladies..so after much drooling on this thread it's time for me to post my fav combos! 

Chanel vintage bag + local no-name bicolor pumps (I love these shoes!!!)
Chanel vintage bag + Ras black bow ballerinas


----------



## Martina_Italy

Another one: 

Chanel vintage bag (same as above) + local no-name golden pumps


----------



## Martina_Italy

LV mono Lockit + cerises cles + no-name golden pumps

(I love this golden against the brown mono!)


----------



## Martina_Italy

One more: 

LV mono Lockit + cerises cles + red satin bow pumps

(I love these pumps, I wish I could wear them more often but whenever I wear them I am afraid to get them dirty!)


----------



## Martina_Italy

Last one for today

LV orange vernis cles + orange flat sandals (used a lot this summer for quick errands)


----------



## bagpacker

Nice combos *Martina*! Oooo your orange Verni wallet^ is delicious.


----------



## Martina_Italy

bagpacker said:


> Nice combos *Martina*! Oooo your orange Verni wallet^ is delicious.



Thank you *bagpacker*!!!


----------



## luvtami

Marc Jacobs BB Bag
Costume National boots


----------



## frick&frack

*martina*--  GREAT combos...glad you finally joined the party!!!

*luvtami*--  very cool bag...love the chocolate color too

THANKS *DeeDee *& *Elsie*!!! 

*Elsie*-- I'm going to move into that bag & live there for the rest of my life


----------



## Elsie87

^^  I'm glad you like it so much!!!!

*Martina*: LOVE your combos; esp. the ones with the vintage Chanel!!!! 

*Luvtami*: Great combo!!!! Love the colour and the leather on that bag looks so yummie!


----------



## luvtami

Thanks for the nice compliments -- I love drooling over this thread. Hopefully I can come up with some more combinations to share!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Thank you for the nice compliments, *Elsie87 *and *frick&frack*!!!


----------



## Four Tails

Hermes Quiproquo moccasin/loafers:


----------



## frick&frack

^cute...show us a pic of your matching bag!


----------



## LT bag lady

Chanel Purple Lambskin Maxi & Dior Purple quilted slides


----------



## Martina_Italy

LT bag lady said:


> Chanel Purple Lambskin Maxi & Dior Purple quilted slides




OMG..drooling on this STUNNING bag!!  Oh, also great combo!!


----------



## Jerevka

My CHANELs


----------



## bonny_montana

*Loving all the new combo's *they are wow...keep em coming ladies!!!


----------



## frick&frack

*LTbaglady*--  I am in LOVE with those shoes!!!  the color of both is fab!

*Jerevka*--  great classic combo


----------



## LT bag lady

frick&frack said:


> *LTbaglady*-- I am in LOVE with those shoes!!! the color of both is fab!
> 
> *Jerevka*-- great classic combo


 
Thanks *frick&frack & MartinaItaly*!  The color is just divine!


----------



## AngelBABY84

LT bag lady said:


> Chanel Purple Lambskin Maxi & Dior Purple quilted slides




^^Such a beautiful color.


----------



## Elsie87

LT bag lady said:


> Chanel Purple Lambskin Maxi & Dior Purple quilted slides


 

LOVE the purple!!!! Great combo!


----------



## Elsie87

Jerevka said:


> My CHANELs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img121.imageshack.us/i/img8573.jpg/


 
So pretty and classic!!!! You can't go wrong with Chanel!!!!


----------



## chodessa

*Chloe Paddington & Bandolino Patents*







*Chloe Heloise & Andrew Gellar MaryJanes*





*Chloe Chain Betty & MaryJanes*


----------



## frick&frack

*chodessa*-- your metalics...2D4!!!   I especially like the heloise...is that a silver/gold color?


----------



## frick&frack

today's combo.  prada degrade & prada wedges.  I don't think the browns are a great match...will do better tomorrow







I LOVE the shape of these wedges





& this is definitely one of my most fav bags


----------



## Elsie87

^^I think it looks great!!!! 


And that bag is !!!!


*Chodessa*: Wow, nice!!! Love all that metallic! My fav. is the Paddy!


----------



## frick&frack

^thanks!!!


----------



## Mininana

gorgeous combo!


----------



## luvtami

Swooning over that Prada bag -- love it!


----------



## chodessa

frick&frack said:


> *chodessa*-- your metalics...2D4!!!   I especially like the heloise...is that a silver/gold color?



*Thanks ladies!
Yes f&f, the bag is a light gold color with silver undertones..*


----------



## Samia

Gorgeous combos everyone! Love this thread.


----------



## bonny_montana

frick&frack said:


> today's combo. prada degrade & prada wedges. I don't think the browns are a great match...will do better tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE the shape of these wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & this is definitely one of my most fav bags


 
It's  a lovely combo F&F, I love it and The bag is to die for!!


----------



## bonny_montana

chodessa said:


> *Chloe Paddington & Bandolino Patents*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chloe Heloise & Andrew Gellar MaryJanes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chloe Chain Betty & MaryJanes*


 
Love love love it!!! The paddington bag/shoe is my favourite


----------



## frick&frack

thanks *bonny*!!!  & *luvtami*

*chodessa*--  well, now I love that heloise EVEN MORE!!!


yesterday's combo shoes were a better brown for that degrade bag of mine.  will post pics in a minute.  unfortunately, today's combo doesn't exactly match either (silvers)...I even brought 2 pairs of shoes to the office to try.  will have to get everyone's opinion.  I'll post those pics later tonight when I get home.


----------



## frick&frack

prada degrade & sergio rossi wedges (also you can see my skirt & necklace in the background)


----------



## frick&frack

here are some other views of the shoes.  I like the patina'ed brass hardware on the shoes with the stainless hardware on the bag.  what do you think?  also, the browns match MUCH better than monday's combo IMO.


----------



## frick&frack

I tried 2 pairs of shoes for today's combo.  I'm not sure if either one really matches the bag

silver valentino lace with marc jacobs wedges (I like the jute on the wedge with the lace, but the silvers aren't right)


----------



## frick&frack

and the silver valentino lace with gunmetal miu mius (LOVE the heels)


----------



## Elsie87

Fabulous combos, *f&f*!!!! Great bags, great shoes; but my faves are those Miu Miu's: WOW!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

^thank you!!!  I just love walking around with all of those sparklies


----------



## sedds

frick&frack said:


> and the silver valentino lace with gunmetal miu mius (LOVE the heels)


----------



## frick&frack

^thank you!!! 


still on the hunt for the right shoes with that silver valentino...here's another combo

valentino lace with costa blanca wedges


----------



## webbie

frick&frack said:


> yesterday's combo
> 
> prada bag & shoes


 
Luv the blush color of your Prada bag and how you paired it with the heels


----------



## frick&frack

^^^thank you!!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*lightpinkdaisy*, STUNNING Combos!

*frick&frack*, pretty shoes paired with lovely bags!!

*bagladyseattle*, droolworthy combis....

Thank you all for sharing!


----------



## Elsie87

*F&F*: Those Valentino wedges are fabulous!!! They go really well with that beautiful bag!


----------



## frick&frack

thanks *accessorize*me*!

*Elsie*-- thank you!  those wedges are actually costa blanca...inexpensive, comfy, & kinda remind me of the DVN pearl pumps (BIG kinda...hehehe)


----------



## frick&frack

I bought some wonderful new nail polish, wore matching flip flops, & remembered this bag.  so here's a funny copper/bronze combo from me (the bag looks more copper in the sunlight)

roberto cavalli bag & reef "costa rica" (leather "ginger")


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> *Elsie*-- thank you! those wedges are actually costa blanca...inexpensive, comfy, & kinda remind me of the DVN pearl pumps (BIG kinda...hehehe)


 
Ooops, misread that! My bad! Still gorgeous though!!!! 

LOVE your latest combo!!! Beautiful nail polish too!


----------



## frick&frack

^thanks *Elsie*!


----------



## chodessa

*That Cavalli looks so big and smooshy...YUM*


----------



## frick&frack

thanks *chodessa*!!  I love that bag...the color, the leather, the handles, the outside zipper pockets, everything!


yesterday's combo:
YSL mombasa & hogan wedges (the wood in the wedges matches the leather & horn of the bag IMO)


----------



## bonny_montana

frick&frack said:


> and the silver valentino lace with gunmetal miu mius (LOVE the heels)



 Beautiful bag F&F, but the SHOES are to die for, I love them very much.
Love the Cavalli bag lots too.


----------



## bonny_montana

My lazy sunday today, so I put a few combo's together.
YSL byzance bag and CYD shoes.


----------



## bonny_montana

Jimmy Choo bag with Sergio Rossi heels


----------



## bonny_montana

Vintage Gucci bag with gucci mocassins


----------



## bonny_montana

Luella Giselle bag with Jamie Mascaro flats


----------



## bonny_montana

Dolce and Gabana bag with Topshop shoes


----------



## bagladyseattle

Great combos  bonny_montana!


----------



## bonny_montana

red Luella Giselle with Gina shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

That's it for my lazy sunday pics, have a lovely day!

Vintage Gucci bag with Bally shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

bagladyseattle said:


> Great combos bonny_montana!


 
Thank you bagladyseattle, love all yours too.


----------



## frick&frack

thanks for the kind words *bonny*!

GREAT combos today...thanks for the eye candy!!!

I especially like: the CYD shoes (eclectic), the YSL bag (I considered getting that), the SR suede heels, & the gina shoes (got to love bling!).  I am super impressed that you can rock the topshop shoes...I'd fall & bust my arse.


----------



## bonny_montana

frick&frack said:


> thanks for the kind words *bonny*!
> 
> GREAT combos today...thanks for the eye candy!!!
> 
> I especially like: the CYD shoes (eclectic), the YSL bag (I considered getting that), the SR suede heels, & the gina shoes (got to love bling!). I am super impressed that you can rock the topshop shoes...I'd fall & bust my arse.


 
 Thank you F&F, yes I love the CYD shoes too, they were like £15 few years ago on sale but I love them very much. And the topshop shoes look worse than they really are. Cos the height is fairly distributed you really wouldn't fall.... and bust your lol


----------



## frick&frack

^don't you love a bargain that looks as good as those shoes do???  that was a day the stars were aligned for you & the shopping gods smiled!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Bonny!!* I love your combos!!!  :: Bows down to Queen Bonny and her coordination skills::

Okay..this is my only combo thus far..I am still working on my Christian Louboutin collection...I posted this on the CL and Chanel threads, but I guess I'll put it here too!

Lavender/Navy Suede Maggies and Chanel M/L Flap in Lilac with Pale Gold Hardware


----------



## PANda_USC

and here is my Chanel Westminster with my beat up but well-loved Tory Burch flats with quilted black leather and gold emblem(please excuse the condition of the shoes)..I like how the quilting of the shoes matches the bag....and a sock animal Panda my boyfriend made me for our one year anniversary


----------



## it'sanaddiction

bonny_montana said:


> Luella Giselle bag with Jamie Mascaro flats


 
What size do you wear? Can I borrow these? Just kidding, I love your combos bonny!


----------



## bonny_montana

PANda_USC said:


> *Bonny!!* I love your combos!!! :: Bows down to Queen Bonny and her coordination skills::
> 
> Okay..this is my only combo thus far..I am still working on my Christian Louboutin collection...I posted this on the CL and Chanel threads, but I guess I'll put it here too!
> 
> Lavender/Navy Suede Maggies and Chanel M/L Flap in Lilac with Pale Gold Hardware


 
Love this combo!!! The shoes are awesome.and thank you for your lovely compliment.


----------



## bonny_montana

it'sanaddiction said:


> What size do you wear? Can I borrow these? Just kidding, I love your combos bonny!


 
Mookie hello! I hope I got it right cos avatar has changed...but I think I did. I am size 37...lol And thank you so much for lovely compliment!


----------



## frick&frack

*PANda*--  wonderful combos!  I especially love the 2 tone suede on your CLs...very pretty!


----------



## PANda_USC

*bonny*, *frick&frack*, thank you!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

*PANda_USC*, I love your Chanel bags!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*martina_italy*, thank you again! My purses also say thank you, ^_^.  Just wait until October of next year. I think I should have 8 more Chanel flaps in various colors by then, muahahaha!


----------



## Southern-Belle

bonny_montana said:


> Jimmy Choo bag with Sergio Rossi heels



Love this!


----------



## frick&frack

today's combo

prada camoscio tricol shoes & di camerino bag (pony hair)


----------



## frick&frack

modeling pics


----------



## mammabyrdie

^^^ Love all of your combos *frick &frack*!


----------



## bonny_montana

Southern-Belle said:


> Love this!


 
thank you Southern-Belle.


----------



## bonny_montana

frick&frack said:


> today's combo
> 
> prada camoscio tricol shoes & di camerino bag (pony hair)


 
F&F I am totally loving this Combo. So exchange is no robbery?


----------



## frick&frack

*mammabyrdie*--  thank you so much!!!

*bonny*--  hehehe...nope.  exchange is just fine!  today I'm wearing a pair that you have...will try to get pics (it's cloudy here now)


----------



## Elsie87

*F&f*: Hot hot hot!!!! Love the shoes and the bag!


----------



## frick&frack

^thanks *Elsie*!!!  post a combo with your new CLs!


----------



## ashy1

PANda_USC said:


> and here is my Chanel Westminster with my beat up but well-loved Tory Burch flats with quilted black leather and gold emblem(please excuse the condition of the shoes)..I like how the quilting of the shoes matches the bag....and a sock animal Panda my boyfriend made me for our one year anniversary



Sorry this is off topic but that sock Panda is so cute!!.  Really sweet that he made that for you.  Oh just noticed your name is panda.  Double sweetness!


----------



## Bagnista

PANda_USC said:


> *Bonny!!* I love your combos!!!  :: Bows down to Queen Bonny and her coordination skills::
> 
> Okay..this is my only combo thus far..I am still working on my Christian Louboutin collection...I posted this on the CL and Chanel threads, but I guess I'll put it here too!
> 
> Lavender/Navy Suede Maggies and Chanel M/L Flap in Lilac with Pale Gold Hardware



HOTTTTTT!!! I  it......


----------



## PANda_USC

*ashy1*, thank you! There's a thread all about his sock animals here.. he also has an online shop..side hobby, haha

*bagnista*, thank you dear!


----------



## Samia

Love all the pairs everyone

Here is mine, Marc Jacobs and Sergio Rossi


----------



## frick&frack

^^^BEAUTIFUL!!!  I LOVE how you highlighted the blue & mulberry colors.  I'm just WILD about those shoes!!!


----------



## bonny_montana

Samia said:


> Love all the pairs everyone
> 
> Here is mine, Marc Jacobs and Sergio Rossi


 Samia, that is a beautiful combo, the shoes are lovely.


----------



## Elsie87

Gorgeous, *Samia*!!! Those colours go so well together!!!


----------



## Elsie87

I made some combos with my new *Cl Candy flats*:


*+ black Balenciaga City*






*+patent croc Dior Gaucho tote*






*+black coated canvas Chanel Le Marais flap*


----------



## Samia

Thanks everyone!

Elise, the combos above are amazing!


----------



## frick&frack

*Elsie87*--  great combos!  have been missing your combos!!!  my fav is the first...with the bbag.  the styles go together well.  would the "edgy" flats go with your fish scale chanel?  that's kinda edgy for chanel...


----------



## flashy.stems

i love the cl candy flats! :O


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks girls!!!! 


*F&f*: The scales flap has gold hardware (and I don't like mixing different hardwares) but maybe I can make it work by mixing up gold and silver jewelry, to bring both pieces together...


----------



## Elsie87

Some combos with my *Burberry bag*:


*+ YSL Trooper pumps*






*+ Sergio Rossi pumps* (they're chocolate brown, but the flash makes them look black )


----------



## frick&frack

*Elsie*--  good point...I hadn't remembered about the gold hardware.  normally I don't care about that, bu there's so much silver on the shoes I think I'd hesitate too.  so then I definitely think the CL flats & the Bal are my fav combo for the flats.  the color of that burberry is just yummy!  I also love both shoes, but especially the troopers on you.  thanks for taking the time to post some eye candy for us to enjoy!!!


----------



## chodessa

*Just stunning Elsie!!
Those CL flats are just SICK!!!*


----------



## Martina_Italy

Samia said:


> Love all the pairs everyone
> 
> Here is mine, Marc Jacobs and Sergio Rossi





I love the shoes!!!


----------



## bonny_montana

*Elsie87* beautiful combo's, Love your Burberry bag!!!


----------



## bonny_montana

*F&F*.., the Gucci and LV are not very good together, just okay...The dior is better. So still have to look for the Navy suede. lol

With navy Tod's flats





Dior with Tod's





Miu Miu with Stella McCartney shoes





Jimmy Choo with G.Rossi shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

Valentino case with G.Rossi shoes





Fendi bag Fendi shoes


----------



## frick&frack

*bonny*--  spectacular combos as always!!!!!  I am gnashing my teeth in anguish over the stellas...why oh why oh why didn't I buy them???  I wanted them...boo hoo hoo.  on my monitor the tod's look great with the dior.  I also like them with the LV...all the blues blending together.  my heart flutters every time I see the JC python.  I am obsessed with python.


----------



## frick&frack

*bonny*--  it's almost painful when we have such similar taste...I've loved the embroidered fendi zucca shoes.  of course, didn't allow myself to purchase.  & the lines on those GR shoes are gorgeous.


----------



## PANda_USC

*bonny*, love the Dior with Tod's!!


----------



## bonny_montana

Thank you ladies.., 
F&F, I wish I had bought the matching purse to match those Fendi shoes too.
Saw one on bonanzle, but more than retail and then I will have to pay customs duty so I thought ...No way!


----------



## frick&frack

^I've been eyeing the bag on ebay...hmmm...we need to talk!


----------



## Elsie87

*Bonny*: Love your new combos!!!!


----------



## bonny_montana

Thank you Elise87.


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday's combo:

black linen/lizard CL Gabines with black lizard vintage Ferragamo clutch (was my grandma's)


----------



## Elsie87

^Perfect match!!! Love those CLs!!!


----------



## frick&frack

thanks *Elsie*!!!


----------



## mammabyrdie

frick&frack said:


> yesterday's combo:
> 
> black linen/lizard CL Gabines with black lizard vintage Ferragamo clutch (was my grandma's)


 
You're killing me!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Yuuummmmyyy, *Frick*, Yummmy!


----------



## bonny_montana

frick&frack said:


> yesterday's combo:
> 
> black linen/lizard CL Gabines with black lizard vintage Ferragamo clutch (was my grandma's)


 F&F, I am so in love!!! Beautiful perfect combo!!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

*mammabyrdie*--  thank you...I love that combo too!  did you have a new baby?  another boy???  such a little angel!

*DeeDee*--  hehehe...thanks!

*bonny*-- thank you...I do love those textures!


----------



## PANda_USC

Brand New Christian Louboutin No Prives in Nude Glitter with Gold Specchio(from resort 2010 collection) and Westminty!!


----------



## frick&frack

^love the nude glitters!


----------



## bonny_montana

ME TOO!!!They are gorgeous Panda!! Love to S'mores too.


----------



## Elsie87

Gorgeous combo, *PANda*!!!! LOVE the shoes and the bag!!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

yummy,*Panda*


----------



## frick&frack

today's combo

Fendi tooled leather with Morgan & Co flip flops (hehehe)


----------



## Elsie87

^How cute is this? Love it!


----------



## frick&frack

^lol!  thanks!!!  I think it's funny to post my flip flops, but I do wear them more often than my nice shoes.


----------



## Ilgin

M by MJ Classic Q Bag and CL Mamimo platform shoe boots


----------



## frick&frack

^beautiful!!!  I love that wine/burgandy color!!!  like the oxford style shoe design too.


----------



## bonny_montana

frick&frack said:


> today's combo
> 
> Fendi tooled leather with Morgan & Co flip flops (hehehe)


 
I LOVE IT...great combo!!!


----------



## frick&frack

^^^hehe...bag twin!!!


----------



## bonny_montana

Ilgin said:


> M by MJ Classic Q Bag and CL Mamimo platform shoe boots


 
Ilgin, WOW!! Beautiful Combo, The colurs of both the bag and the shoes are divine!!


----------



## bonny_montana

Few more Combo's coming up...
thanks for letting me share.

First...LV with Vic Mattie Shoes.






Next Christophe Claire Rucsack/bag with Celine shoes






Bally bag with Gucci Shoes






Finally Jimmy Choo snakeskin with gold Gucci's


----------



## Elsie87

Ilgin said:


> M by MJ Classic Q Bag and CL Mamimo platform shoe boots


 
Beautiful!!!


----------



## Elsie87

bonny_montana said:


> Few more Combo's coming up...
> thanks for letting me share.
> 
> Bally bag with Gucci Shoes


 
Gorgeous combos, *bonny*!!! This one is my favourite: Wow!!!


----------



## bonny_montana

^^^Thank you so much Elsie, the browns are so rich together.


----------



## frick&frack

bonny--  YEAH!!!  more fantastic combos from you!  I love the gucci shoe/bally bag combo as well.  also love the vic mattie shoes...the wood heel & the color.  cool texture on the christophe claire bag, & I am a total snake-a-holic for the choo bag!


----------



## bonny_montana

frick&frack said:


> bonny-- YEAH!!! more fantastic combos from you! I love the gucci shoe/bally bag combo as well. also love the vic mattie shoes...the wood heel & the color. cool texture on the christophe claire bag, & I am a total snake-a-holic for the choo bag!


 
Hehehehehe


----------



## frick&frack

^

today's combo...pucci shoes with fendi oyster bag


----------



## sara999

ilgin i love your mamimo! they were a bit too wobbly for me so i had to take them off my 'to buy' list but what a pair!


nice match frick...ofc i love your toenail polish best!


----------



## Elsie87

^I agree, that polish rocks!!! Great combo!!!


----------



## bonny_montana

frick&frack said:


> ^
> 
> today's combo...pucci shoes with fendi oyster bag


 
F&F  Fab combo, I am sitting here drooling over your Pucci shoes. I love how all your heels have such unique detailing....oooooohhhhhh another one!!! Will be broke when I finish with wanting your shoes!!! 1. the black CL's 2. the Fendi chain, 3. the pucci!!!


----------



## frick&frack

thanks *sara*, *Elsie*, & *bonny*!!!    so fun to see you in here, *sara*!

the nail polish is china glaze - mahoganie.  it's part of the 50 new colors they're releasing this season.  chock full of glitter...my favorite!

*bonny*--  I really really really like details...so I gravitate toward unusual/artistic shoes, or surprise embellishments (like the heel), or natural elements (like wood, horn, straw, feathers, snake, etc).  considering your amazing collection, I am supremely flattered that you want some of the same shoes that I have!


----------



## Ilgin

*bonny-montana; Elsie87* : Thank you very much ladies !


----------



## thimp

Here's some of mine.


----------



## mammabyrdie

^^^


----------



## Ilgin

thimp said:


> Here's some of mine.


 
Perfect!


----------



## Martina_Italy

thimp said:


> Here's some of mine.




OMG...this is perfection!!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*thimp*...simply lovely


----------



## ms piggy

I absolutely LOVE this!


----------



## meluvs2shop

^love those bottega veneta heels! and of course they look gorgeous with your hermes!


----------



## frick&frack

I have to agree with *ms piggy* about *thimp's* beautiful combination!!!  the color is one of my favorites, & the braided heel on the shoe is outstanding.


----------



## PANda_USC

*thimp*, love your combos! The shoes match the bags purrrfffectlyyy!


----------



## halah

Just grabbed this Clutch at the Rebecca Minkoff sample sale.  I've been looking for something to match these CL's Miss Boxes forever!

Minkoff MAC - Luggage
Louboutin Miss Boxe - Tobacco


----------



## frick&frack

*halah*--  perfect match...congrats on your find!  I just love the color "luggage"!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*halah*, wow the colors are identical! Amazing pairing


----------



## babyontheway

hala- the bag and shoes were meant for each other


----------



## Samia

LV and John Galliano


----------



## frick&frack

*samia*--  LOOOOOVE the shoes!!!  seeing the same pink in the scarf is fantastic!


----------



## galligator

I love that even though I spent months away from TPF (to reduce shoe temptation while on a ban) that this thread is still going strong. I think I was still on TPF Vacay when I wore these together on a rare dinner & movie night out with hubby & no kids.

Vince Camuto Metallic laser-cut wedges, faux-snakeskin clutch, convertible tassel necklace refashioned from some of my other costume pieces.

It's gonna take me days to see all the things that have been added while I was gone.


----------



## galligator

Samia - love those. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Gucci boots and kenneth cole bag:


----------



## frick&frack

*galligator*-- fantastic combo!!!  hope you felt beautiful on your "date."  that bag is very cool.

*lightpinkdaisy*--  love that combo...with the sweater dress & everything!  the wardrobe is also very pretty.


----------



## KittyKat65

Chanel Camelia WOC and Marc Jacobs flats:






3.1 Phillip Lim bag and Chanel Ballerinas


----------



## frick&frack

*KittyKat65*--  great color...especially the aqua in the first pic!


----------



## galligator

Alsothe aqua/teal color....beautiful color.


----------



## KittyKat65

Thanks, ladies   I was on the fence about keeping the WOC, but decided that I loved the color too much to part with it.


----------



## bonny_montana

KittyKat65 said:


> Thanks, ladies  I was on the fence about keeping the WOC, but decided that I loved the color too much to part with it.


 

Glad to hear you kept it!  It is a stunning combo, the colour of bag and shoe are TDF.


----------



## frick&frack

prada rouched/pleated chevron with slight degrade & YSL slides


----------



## titania029

This thread is great, took me days to get through all of the pictures!  Here is one of my combos that I thought about, but have never actually tried out.  Balenciaga Twiggy and Miu Miu flower sandals.


----------



## frick&frack

*titania*--  I LOVE that combo!  so cherry & summery.  got to love bal's colors!!!


----------



## titania029

Thanks!  And I really enjoyed looking at the pictures of your combos.  You got some cute stuff


----------



## PANda_USC

*kittykat*, wow, that seafoam green is just breathtaking...and your woc matches those shoes perfectly!


----------



## KittyKat65

PANda_USC said:


> *kittykat*, wow, that seafoam green is just breathtaking...and your woc matches those shoes perfectly!


Thank you so much!

And thanks to the other lovely gals who complimented my pairs.


----------



## iamsecksi

first time sharing, really enjoy everyone's pictures!






just got these booties yesterday on sale!


----------



## CamLee

Bag by ArmCandy (local boutique) & shoes - Bebe "Veronica" platforms:


----------



## vesna

this is simply too cute, yet biker style....LOVE LOVE



titania029 said:


> This thread is great, took me days to get through all of the pictures!  Here is one of my combos that I thought about, but have never actually tried out.  Balenciaga Twiggy and Miu Miu flower sandals.


----------



## vesna

My YSL Muse II almond and caramel Fiorentini + Baker Emma (I hope I did not post it two times)


----------



## frick&frack

*vesna*--  the muse is gorgy!  I just love that medium brown/luggage color.


----------



## frick&frack

*iamsecksi*--  cute booties!  congrats on your sale find

*CamLee*--  I am wild about both the bag & shoes.  so cool & unusual.  I think the body of the bag is such an incredible color...love!!!


----------



## bonny_montana

frick&frack said:


> prada rouched/pleated chevron with slight degrade & YSL slides


 Drooling here all over the place!!!!LOVE THIS COMBO.


----------



## bonny_montana

titania029 said:


> This thread is great, took me days to get through all of the pictures! Here is one of my combos that I thought about, but have never actually tried out. Balenciaga Twiggy and Miu Miu flower sandals.


 
Still can't stop Drooling. What a beautiful Combo!!! love it very much.


----------



## bonny_montana

iamsecksi said:


> first time sharing, really enjoy everyone's pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got these booties yesterday on sale!


 
Great find!!!Love your boots lots!


----------



## bonny_montana

CamLee said:


> Bag by ArmCandy (local boutique) & shoes - Bebe "Veronica" platforms:


 
OOOOHHHHH Soooo Beautiful...stunning...i am in love.


----------



## CamLee

Thanks Frick & Frack - I always enjoy your combos!!!

Thanks Bonny_Montana!!! - I LOVE your bag & shoe collection threads!  Adopt me PLEASE!


----------



## PANda_USC

*camlee*, wowzers, I love how the faux python in the shoe is highlighted by the python print of the bag!!!! ^_^


----------



## PyAri

AudreyII said:


> Had this one on photobucket, these match perfectly



gorgeous!


----------



## frick&frack

thanks *bonny*!!!   you wouldn't believe how soft & yummy that leather is...

*CamLee*--  thank you!  I am wild about your combo.  so glad I got to see it again!!


----------



## bonny_montana

CamLee said:


> Thanks Frick & Frack - I always enjoy your combos!!!
> 
> Thanks Bonny_Montana!!! - I LOVE your bag & shoe collection threads! Adopt me PLEASE!


 
awww, thank you.. And you are welcome anytime.


----------



## bonny_montana

frick&frack said:


> thanks *bonny*!!!  you wouldn't believe how soft & yummy that leather is...
> 
> *I *can imagine!!!It is gorgeous!!!!Need to see a SHOWCASE of all your beauties!!!!PLEASE!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Dang! I haven't been in here in a while. Amazing combos. I decided to come and play. It is raining quite nicely here in Otown. It gave me a chance to wear my Coach Ceejays and patent clutch while I ran last minute Thanksgiving errands


----------



## bonny_montana

here are a few combo's of mine.

Jimmy Choo Sky/ Pedro Gracia shoes







Jimmy Choo Kaja/ with Riflessi shoes






Jimmy Choo Sky/ with Gucci shoes





Jimmy Choo Ramona/prada shoes





Jimmy Choo Ramona/ Daniel shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Dang! I haven't been in here in a while. Amazing combos. I decided to come and play. It is raining quite nicely here in Otown. It gave me a chance to wear my Coach Ceejays and patent clutch while I ran last minute Thanksgiving errands


 
DeeDeeDelovely, I love your Combo...Puuurrfection. Looks good in your modelling pic!!


----------



## miss gucci

love love love your cobos bonny...i want your bags and shoes....


----------



## flashy.stems

wow GREAT combos! some of these i'd never think to pair up


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

bonny_montana said:


> DeeDeeDelovely, I love your Combo...Puuurrfection. Looks good in your modelling pic!!


thank you,bonny


----------



## ShopAddikt

My new Cavalli's with a BCBG clutch that I finally found a match for!


----------



## bonny_montana

ShopAddikt said:


> My new Cavalli's with a BCBG clutch that I finally found a match for!


 
Beautiful....absolutely beautiful. what a great match.


----------



## Samia

Great combos everyone!


----------



## Samia

Here are some of mine:

Rebecca Minkoff Clutch & See by Chloe Flats





Rebecca Minkoff MAM & flats by Angel (italian I think)






Rebecca Minkoff & Stuart Weitzman flats





Loius Vuitton Speedy & Tahari shoes






Belen Echandia & Tahari kitten heels


----------



## alermy

Mine.  Michael Kors flats and Express clutch... all silver and glittery..


----------



## ShopAddikt

OMG I need that clutch for my new Ferragamos!







alermy said:


> Mine.  Michael Kors flats and Express clutch... all silver and glittery..
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=948511&d=1259265991


----------



## bonny_montana

Samia said:


> Here are some of mine:
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Clutch & See by Chloe Flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff MAM & flats by Angel (italian I think)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Clutch & See by Chloe Flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loius Vuitton Speedy & Tahari shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belen Echandia & Tahari kitten heels


 
Samia!! Every single Combo is delicious, Stunning. I love the Rebecca Minkoff Clutch & See by Chloe Flats and the S. Wietzman flats/bag!!! Beautiful pairings


----------



## bonny_montana

alermy said:


> Mine. Michael Kors flats and Express clutch... all silver and glittery..


 It is a perfect match....I really love the bling combo!!


----------



## Samia

Thanks bonny_montanna! I love all your combos too!

alermy, love your combo!

shopAddict, love those shoes.


----------



## frick&frack

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Dang! I haven't been in here in a while. Amazing combos. I decided to come and play. It is raining quite nicely here in Otown. It gave me a chance to wear my Coach Ceejays and patent clutch while I ran last minute Thanksgiving errands


 
absolutely adorable!!!  

drove by you on my way to NFL for a family reunion wednesday...bad traffic & rain!


----------



## frick&frack

LOOOOOOOOOOOVE all of your combos!!!  however, this bag is just killing me...

thanks so much for taking & posting all of these.  was just the pick-me-up I needed.  rough sleeping conditions this weekend...lol!!!



bonny_montana said:


> here are a few combo's of mine.
> 
> Jimmy Choo Kaja/ with Riflessi shoes


----------



## bonny_montana

frick&frack said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOVE all of your combos!!! however, this bag is just killing me...
> 
> thanks so much for taking & posting all of these. was just the pick-me-up I needed. rough sleeping conditions this weekend...lol!!!


 

Thank you Hun, I hope you had a great time dispite ur sleeping conditions!! Also, Missed you! So welcome back.


----------



## Martina_Italy

titania029 said:


> This thread is great, took me days to get through all of the pictures!  Here is one of my combos that I thought about, but have never actually tried out.  Balenciaga Twiggy and Miu Miu flower sandals.






Ooooooooooohhh, love this one!!!!


----------



## Orchidlady

Here is a little contribution of mine... 

#1 Louis Vuitton Mahina L & Steve Madden Studded Pumps 

#2 Coach Holiday Patchwork Tote & Tory Burch Romy Flats

#3 Balenciaga Giant City & a pair of shoes I bought from a local boutique


----------



## Samia

^ Love your combos, the Balenciaga one is awesome!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Samia said:


> ^ Love your combos, the Balenciaga one is awesome!




I totally agree!!!!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Also in agreement....so gorgeous!


----------



## Orchidlady

Thank you everyone. I'm so glad you all like the bouton d'or color. I was hesitated to buy it at first but now it seems like that was the best decision i've ever made. Even better, I bought it before the price increase


----------



## frick&frack

*Orchidlady*--  fun combos!  do the coach/TB have some gold in them?


----------



## vesna

Betsey Johnson bow and Miu Miu crazy shoes






F+B Emma boots and Balenciaga Lune






F+B Eternity boots and YSL besace






Marc Jacobs booties and Balenciaga Lune


----------



## vesna

Miu Miu shoes and vintage cobra clutch


----------



## frick&frack

*vesna*-- more wonderful pairings!  that vintage cobra clutch is amazing!!!


----------



## vesna

frick&frack said:


> *vesna*-- more wonderful pairings!  that vintage cobra clutch is amazing!!!


  thanks, I found it on vintageskins website...she has AMAZING things, to die for, often for such a bargain


----------



## asl_bebes

I've been looking for a pair to match my Chanel bleu roi flap and then realized I had a pair of patent leather pumps that I bought in the spring that might match.  They look fabulous together, my lil' happy blue couple! *I love finding treasures in my own closet!*


----------



## bonny_montana

miss gucci said:


> love love love your cobos bonny...i want your bags and shoes....


 
miss gucci, I am so sorry I missed this post, just saw it! Thank you so much and get in touch if ever in London, Dublin not tooooo far!!!


----------



## bonny_montana

vesna said:


> Betsey Johnson bow and Miu Miu crazy shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F+B Emma boots and Balenciaga Lune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F+B Eternity boots and YSL besace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs booties and Balenciaga Lune


 Lovely Combos Vesna, I love the Betsey Johnson bag lots!!!


----------



## frick&frack

*asl_bebes*--  love the bright blue.  yeah for finding something in your closet!


----------



## vesna

Got ready for Canadian winter, so excuse my pairing - all are with boots ))

F+B Eternity, Tolani scarf, besace YSL






F+B Emma, Tolani scarf, Miu Miu






F+B Eternity, Tolani scarf, Hayden Harnett Wyeth Hobo





F+B Emma, Tolani scarf, YSL Rive Gauche





F+B Eternity, Tolani scarf, Dior Cannage drawstring






F+B , Tolani scarf, Miu Miu






F+B Emma, Tolani scarf, YSL Muse II





F+B Emma, Tolani scarf, Balenciaga Lune


----------



## Martina_Italy

asl_bebes said:


> I've been looking for a pair to match my Chanel bleu roi flap and then realized I had a pair of patent leather pumps that I bought in the spring that might match.  They look fabulous together, my lil' happy blue couple! *I love finding treasures in my own closet!*





Wow, this is a perfect pair!!!! Lovely!


----------



## RedSoles74

Jimmy Choo Ramona/prada shoes





Jimmy Choo Ramona/ Daniel shoes






[/QUOTE]

bony, these JC Ramona's are TDF!!!!  the shoes aren't bad either


----------



## asl_bebes

frick&frack said:


> *asl_bebes*-- love the bright blue. yeah for finding something in your closet!


 
Thanks ... I was just so excited that I had something that already matched my bag!


----------



## asl_bebes

Martina_Italy said:


> Wow, this is a perfect pair!!!! Lovely!


 
Thank you so much ... I kept looking around in the stores searching for the perfect blue, then I remembered I had these shoes.  I guess it means that I was meant to have this bag!  hehehe


----------



## asl_bebes

vesna said:


> Got ready for Canadian winter, so excuse my pairing - all are with boots ))
> 
> F+B Eternity, Tolani scarf, besace YSL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F+B Emma, Tolani scarf, Miu Miu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F+B Eternity, Tolani scarf, Hayden Harnett Wyeth Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F+B Emma, Tolani scarf, YSL Rive Gauche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F+B Eternity, Tolani scarf, Dior Cannage drawstring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F+B , Tolani scarf, Miu Miu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F+B Emma, Tolani scarf, YSL Muse II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F+B Emma, Tolani scarf, Balenciaga Lune


 
Love all your pairings ... those F&B boots look so fabulous!  I'm in Canada too so I'm definitely in boot mode as well.


----------



## frick&frack

*vesna*--  love the dior cannage (esp the color) & the YSL muse 2 is INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

today's combo:

dior & lacroix python wedges


----------



## mammabyrdie

frick&frack said:


> today's combo:
> 
> dior & lacroix python wedges


 
When I grow up (if I grow up) I want to be just like you!


----------



## frick&frack

mammabyrdie said:


> When I grow up (if I grow up) I want to be just like you!


 
that's funny, because when/if I ever grow up, I want to be just like you!!!  a mommy of 5 boys?  now THAT's impressive!!!  you are raising 5 good husbands...changing the world one man at a time.  keep up the good work!


----------



## mammabyrdie

frick&frack said:


> that's funny, because when/if I ever grow up, I want to be just like you!!! a mommy of 5 boys? now THAT's impressive!!! you are raising 5 good husbands...changing the world one man at a time. keep up the good work!


----------



## vesna

asl_bebes said:


> Love all your pairings ... those F&B boots look so fabulous!  I'm in Canada too so I'm definitely in boot mode as well.



thanks, they are so worth a cost, I do have few pairs of great Canadian Browns boots, but leather on F+B is amazing. I just could not believe that Canadian stores charge CAD 770 for a pair, so I ordered from stylebop in Germany with cheap UPS - no duties payed extra.


----------



## vesna

frick&frack said:


> *vesna*--  love the dior cannage (esp the color) & the YSL muse 2 is INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!!



thanks


----------



## mammabyrdie

Here are a few more combos.

1. is a Coach combo.

2. LV and Michael Kors

3. LV and Michael Kors


----------



## vesna

bonny_montana said:


> Lovely Combos Vesna, I love the Betsey Johnson bag lots!!!


Thanks "shoe queen" bonny_montana, many people do not like them, I have some amazing bags from her, absolutely funky rocking  designs


----------



## frick&frack

*mammabyrdie*--  WILD about your monogram on your LV speedy!!!  also really like the gold/brown MK shoes!


----------



## mammabyrdie

frick&frack said:


> *mammabyrdie*-- WILD about your monogram on your LV speedy!!! also really like the gold/brown MK shoes!


 
Thanks!


----------



## KittyKat65

Chanel WOC and ballerinas


----------



## frick&frack

*KittyKat65*--  red accessories are my favorite!!!  such a happy red too


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Kittykat*....soooo pretty


----------



## kiwishopper

*Vesna,* I am amazed on how well paring your bags and your shoes(boots) are....Loving every pair!!!


----------



## vesna

kiwishopper said:


> *Vesna,* I am amazed on how well paring your bags and your shoes(boots) are....Loving every pair!!!



thanks so much, it was accidental, because I guess I love certain colors and tend to choose various wardrobe things in those colors - cherry red (burgundy), caramel brown, gray. When I look in my closet - those colors are there, even the same shades.

 I am very sensitive to, for example,  shade of gray - two I like, light silvery gray and blue-gray like Uggs I have. I bought Uggs because of color, then I saw that I have cheap Old Navy corduroy skinny pants in the SAME shade, and Gap sweater - identical)......bought red Miu Miu, looked in my closet - voila -- exact red shade cardigan ....all works surprisingly well, that is why I played the other night and made those pics of various combos


----------



## Martina_Italy

KittyKat65 said:


> Chanel WOC and ballerinas



Classy and hot!!


----------



## vesna

Miu Miu bag and Browns boots


----------



## Samia

KittyKat65 said:


> Chanel WOC and ballerinas


 
Really hot!


----------



## frick&frack

*vesna*--  cool bag...reminds me of valentino


----------



## vesna

frick&frack said:


> *vesna*--  cool bag...reminds me of valentino



thanks ! it is amazing large 17X12" bag with two snap magnets on the top frame. Carpet bag they call it. I am in love with it. This is what I like out of Miu Miu collection, vintage looking amazing nappa leather bags


----------



## Samia

Felix Ray Straw Sequin Clutch
Jimmy Choo for H&M shoes


----------



## chodessa

*Hayden Harnett Camille Clutch in Brandy & Frye Ava Tall Boots




*


----------



## snibor

^those boots and bag are stunning!


----------



## frick&frack

chodessa--  such a cute pic!  I love the woven aspect to the pairing.  your tights are fabulous too!


----------



## asl_bebes

chodessa said:


> *Hayden Harnett Camille Clutch in Brandy & Frye Ava Tall Boots*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
That is super cute ... love that the detailing matches as well!  Gorgeous pairing!


----------



## .pursefiend.

^that baggggggg


----------



## xiaohaishi

annemerrick said:


> I wil show my favorite, which is also posted in the Bbag section. My red metallic Balenciaga, and el cheapo shoes from DD's discounts (6.99). I could never wear the bag during the day, because it didn't seem to match any casual shoes, but these are a PERFECT match, and allowed me to wear tons of cute outfits!! I had two pairs, but my dog chewed up one, so I am so glad that I had a backup!!!


 


The bbag looks great!!!!! is this a new color?


----------



## chodessa

*Hayden Harnett Trophy Bag & Seychelles Riding Boots*


----------



## Martina_Italy

chodessa said:


> *Hayden Harnett Camille Clutch in Brandy & Frye Ava Tall Boots
> 
> 
> 
> *




I'm in love with the bag and also with the boots!!!


----------



## frick&frack

another great combo *chodessa*!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Beautiful pair *Chodessa*!! Even the design matches...


----------



## Handbag_Whore

chodessa said:


> *Hayden Harnett Mercer Satchel & Frye Tall Boots in Saddle*


 LOVE this bag, where can I get one? How much it cost?!


----------



## Handbag_Whore

chodessa I want your wadrobe!!


----------



## chodessa

Handbag_Whore said:


> LOVE this bag, where can I get one? How much it cost?!



Thanks for the compliments!
That bag style is currently out of production by Hayden Harnett..but you can always stalk ebay or bonanzle for one!


----------



## vesna

chodessa, amazing pairs, LOVE every combo...congrats


----------



## fieryfashionist

*chodessa* - What a fabulous combo... the detailing matches perfectly!


----------



## fieryfashionist

CL Oxblood glitter Ron Ron 100s + Chanel '06 Bordeaux 226 reissue + Bordeaux patent Jumbo!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Chanel metallic black 226 reissue + Pedro Garcia tweed/pearl MJs (feminine and girly with an edge) + YSL black patent Tribtoos)!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Chanel red patent flats + '10C red caviar Jumbo with silver h/w!


----------



## frick&frack

*fieryfashionist*--  the glitter CLs are spectacular!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Miu Miu metallic gold/silver scallop edged jeweled flats + Chanel '09A taupe caviar Jumbo with gold h/w = neutral, glam pair! 










+ (very festive ) Chanel red patent Mobile Art LE flap:





+ (very uptown chic!) Chocolate Brown 30 Togo Birkin with gold h/w:





+Chanel black medium caviar flap with gold h/w:





Haha, I guess that's a very heavy bag to shoe ratio.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   Thank you!   I'm so in love with them (and really, anything glittery)! 




frick&frack said:


> *fieryfashionist*--  the glitter CLs are spectacular!!!


----------



## chodessa

*Wow fieryfashionist! Your chanels and shoe collection is amazing!*


----------



## laninya79

fieryfashionista - you made my night!  Goodness gracious you have a nice collection.


----------



## alleriaa

@ fieryfashionist: wow wow wow stunning collection! 
oh and i love your avatar


----------



## Chanel522

AudreyII said:


> Great thread, I love matching shoes and bags
> I'm still searching for the perfect match for my new Miu Miu, what do you think of these together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will need to take some more pics of other combos...


 
LOVE your boots!!  Can I ask where you got them and who they are by?


----------



## frick&frack

*fieryfashionist*--  adore the miu miu slippers too!


----------



## Samia

fieryfashionist- tdf combos!


----------



## pinkmonique73

Fieryfashonista - LOVELY!!!!


----------



## Elsie87

*Fieryfashionist*: Your combos are AMAZING!!! Killer bags and shoes!


----------



## vesna

when I get these Cydwoq boots, I will wear this Marni 






photo from store website (I will get them soon I hope)






and this large Miu Miu carpet tote






or Miu Miu suede bow from my signature below


----------



## flashy.stems

i love the combos, ladies!


----------



## ShkBass

lots of eye candy here!


----------



## Elsie87

More combos from me (with my new shoes ):


*CL Esoteri + Chanel Le Marais*






*CL Esoteri + black Balenciaga City*





*CL Esoteri + Hermès croco pochette*


----------



## Elsie87

*CL Lady Claude + vintage Chanel flap*





*CL Lady Claude + Chanel satin Reissue*





*CL Lady Claude + Burberry*





*CL Lady Claude + Hermès croco pochette*


----------



## frick&frack

gorgeous combos, *Elsie*!!!  congratulations on your beautiful new CLs!


----------



## Valerka

chanel 2.55 gold bag and chanel flats


----------



## Elsie87

^Love this! 


Thank you, *frick&frack*!!


----------



## frick&frack

*valerka*--  nice combo!


----------



## flashy.stems

ooh *Valerka* i love your 2.55 bag and chanel flats!


----------



## luckyblonde3295

*Elsie *those combos are gorgeous, I especially love those Esoteri booties!


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Valerka said:


> chanel 2.55 gold bag and chanel flats


 
Very cute combo!


----------



## chodessa

*Insanely gorgeous Elsie...*


----------



## louigirlxo

Please be advised alot of uploads..

Can someone please help me out on finding some kind of bag that matches these shoes?






x


----------



## louigirlxo

Black Coach tote with Coach sneakers, and heels.
x




Burberry perfumes bag with cute boots!
x




Dooney bag with boots.
x




Coach sling bag with boots, I also have a matching calf Coach boots but I can't find them.
x




Dior perfume bag with heels.
x




Coach bag, with Colin Stuart heels.
x


----------



## louigirlxo

Prada bag with some off-brand cute shoes.
x




Coach bag with shoes.
x








Dior Clutch with cute shoes.
x




Coach with matching shoes.


----------



## louigirlxo

x





Coach bag with matching shoes.
x


----------



## louigirlxo

Dooney and Coach backpack with flip-flops, I really haven't found any matches for these yet!
x




My much Loved Vintage Fendi bag with vintage shoes and cute knee boots.
x




Coach bag with matching sneakers , and cute heels.
x




Coach bag with matching shoes.
x




off-brand cute bag with shoes.
x




cute bag my future in law got me from italy with ed hardy shoes.
x




^ same bag as a bove with dressier shoes.


----------



## louigirlxo

x




Coach bag with cute heels.
x




Coach sneakers I really cant find matches for!
x




And last but not least my last photo enjoy!


----------



## frick&frack

*louigirlxo*--  cute combos!


----------



## Elsie87

^I agree: very pretty!!!


----------



## trueshoelove2

hahah *louigirlxo*, those bright green old navy flip flops are the exact same ones I wear right now around the gym locker room  all your combos are so cute!


----------



## louigirlxo

*Frick&frack*
*Elsie87*
-Thanks for the comments!
*trueshoelove2 *- LOL, I thought the flip-flops were funny because when i was looking at my shoes they matched everything that I didnt have a match too. That  color green might be the new go-to piece. Haha.


----------



## Ilgin

Valerka said:


> chanel 2.55 gold bag and chanel flats


 
Beautiful!


----------



## Elsie87

More combos:


*CL Turbella + Balenciaga Anthra PT *





*CL Turbella + Balenciaga Floral City*





*CL Turbella + metallic turquoise Chanel Reissue*






*CL oxblood glitter VP + patent Dior Gaucho tote*


----------



## frick&frack

*Elsie*--  the oxblood glitters...


----------



## frick&frack

today's combo...

gucci hysteria python & dior black suede cutouts


----------



## sandy579

> cute bag my future in law got me from italy with ed hardy shoes.
> x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ same bag as a bove with dressier shoes.


 

I love this bag.  What brand is it?  Do you know where I can purchase this in the US?  TIA!


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> today's combo...
> 
> gucci hysteria python & dior black suede cutouts


 
That bag is amazing! 


And thank you for the compliment!


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> That bag is amazing!
> 
> 
> And thank you for the compliment!


 
thanks!

you wouldn't believe how heavy those medallion/crest things are...lol!


----------



## vesna

YSL downtown + Doc Martens silver/black cato boots


----------



## vesna

YSL besace (black one)







JOHARI Doc martens boots


----------



## vesna

miu miu carpet snap bag






Cydwoq boots


----------



## frick&frack

*vesna*--  more nice combos!


----------



## vesna

frick&frack said:


> *vesna*--  more nice combos!



thanks !!!!


----------



## vesna

here I go again

Docs silver with YSL besace






with YSL downtown


----------



## frick&frack

^love the YSL downtown in color!


----------



## Elsie87

*Vesna* you look great! Very original combos!


----------



## vesna

thanks girls, I love my good old boots style,  I dared get new glittery version...the shine in subtle and changes color depending what else I wear. amazing Docs.


----------



## chodessa

*Hayden Harnett Tracey Clutch & Charles David D'orsay Pumps & Hayden Harnett Bronze Anaconda Ramone Cuff...*


----------



## Ilgin

Nice combos,*vesna*!


----------



## frick&frack

*chodessa*--  great combo!  love the bronze


----------



## Elsie87

Wow; I love it, *Chodessa*!


----------



## thimp

Fabulous pairing, everyone! Here are mine. Sorry for the bad lighting. The colors are more vibrant IRL. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Elsie87

^Divine!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*thimp*, someone has a thing for ostrich!!! Beautiful combos girl!


----------



## frick&frack

absolutely stunning!!!



thimp said:


> Fabulous pairing, everyone! Here are mine. Sorry for the bad lighting. The colors are more vibrant IRL. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## kdo




----------



## Elsie87

^You look stunning! I really like the Paraty and the boots with that dress. Simply gorgeous!


----------



## plumaplomb

Stunning!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

thimp said:


> Fabulous pairing, everyone! Here are mine. Sorry for the bad lighting. The colors are more vibrant IRL. Thank you for letting me share.




Stunning!!!


----------



## frick&frack

*kdo*--


----------



## cosmogrl5

frick&frack said:


> *kdo*--


Agreed 100%.  Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

kdo said:


>




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Samia

*kdo*, stunning!

*thimp *,


----------



## Blueberry12

These belongs to a friend :


----------



## Blueberry12

Jimmy Choo Mahala bag & CL Fifre booties:


----------



## kdo

Gorgeous pairings, ladies!!

Thanks so much for your sweet compliments, *Elsie87, plumaplomb, frick&frack, cosmogrl5, martina_italy & samia!*


----------



## lulu3955

*KDO-* Love the pair. Your Paraty makes drool everytime I see it. 

*Blueberry12-* I love the textures you got going on mixed with metallics! I adore it! & the CL Bootes!!!!! OMG!!


----------



## frick&frack

*blueberry*--  fantastic combos!


----------



## Blueberry12

frick&frack said:


> *blueberry*-- fantastic combos!


 
Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

lulu3955 said:


> *Blueberry12-* I love the textures you got going on mixed with metallics! I adore it! & the CL Bootes!!!!! OMG!!


 

Thanx.


----------



## frick&frack

prada degrade combo...one of my favorites


----------



## mammabyrdie

^^^Fab as always!!!


----------



## frick&frack

thanks *mammabyrdie*!  love your siggy pic!!!


----------



## lulu3955

*Frick & Frack* that is a HOT combo!!!!!


----------



## Elsie87

*Frick&frack*: That looks amazing!!! So chic!


----------



## frick&frack

thanks *lulu3955*!

thank you *Elsie*!!!  I love your avatar every time I see it!


----------



## frick&frack

today's combo for Palm Sunday (the colors look a lot closer IRL...it was cloudy today, so maybe that's why the shoes look so dark in the pic)

fendi patent B bag with new CL satin ananas


----------



## mammabyrdie

^^^ Fabulous as always! Happy Palm Sunday.


----------



## frick&frack

thank you!  happy Palm Sunday to you too!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Wow! Love the Fendi B-bag in that colour, and with those shoes!  Gorgeous


----------



## Elsie87

Fabulous combo, sweet *frick&frack*! Congrats on the new CLs; they're gorgeous!


----------



## bonny_montana

F&F  oooohhhhhh I love your combo's. You have such lovely taste and all I can say is ....drool esp the CL's style and colour!!!


----------



## plumaplomb

Love those CL booties!! I have never seen those before... so Victorian. Gorgeous.


----------



## frick&frack

Black_Swarmer said:


> Wow! Love the Fendi B-bag in that colour, and with those shoes!  Gorgeous


^thank you!  I love that aqua color too




Elsie87 said:


> Fabulous combo, sweet *frick&frack*! Congrats on the new CLs; they're gorgeous!


^thank you darling friend!  I am still planning on making us shoe twins...




bonny_montana said:


> F&F oooohhhhhh I love your combo's. You have such lovely taste and all I can say is ....drool esp the CL's style and colour!!!


^thank you so much love!  both of us sure do love color!!!




plumaplomb said:


> Love those CL booties!! I have never seen those before... so Victorian. Gorgeous.


^thank you!  I would like to get another pair of these in snake/leather.  they're incredible & very comfortable


----------



## Ilgin

Perfect combo with the B bag *frick*, lovee it!


----------



## Danzare

*frick&frack*,the CL are simply gorgeous!


----------



## MissPR08

frick&frack said:


> today's combo for Palm Sunday (the colors look a lot closer IRL...it was cloudy today, so maybe that's why the shoes look so dark in the pic)
> 
> fendi patent B bag with new CL satin ananas



WHAT A COMBO!! the colors are amazing.!!!!! gosh, i missed this thread


----------



## frick&frack

thank you so much ladies!



Ilgin said:


> Perfect combo with the B bag *frick*, lovee it!


 


Danzare said:


> *frick&frack*,the CL are simply gorgeous!


----------



## frick&frack

thank you!  I can't wait for you to post some new combos in here!!! 



MissPR08 said:


> WHAT A COMBO!! the colors are amazing.!!!!! gosh, i missed this thread


----------



## thavasa

Just discover this fun thread! so many stunning bags and shoes!! I also found an old pic that I have that could be considered as "a pair"!






Me wearing them


----------



## frick&frack

^great neutrals!


----------



## Elsie87

Beautiful combo, *thavasa*! I'm also a Chanel-CL fan!


----------



## Ilgin

Gorgeous,*thavasa*!


----------



## bxvixen

Rebecca Minkoff Black Ink mac and Cole Haan Bacara Flats


----------



## thavasa

Thank you frick&frack, Ilgin, and Elsie87!! You ladies have amazing shoe cllection!!


----------



## frick&frack

*bxvixen*--  you can't beat basic black! those ballet flats are cool with the lace detail in the back.


----------



## angellina2281

here is my 2 favorite combos.  I love MK shoes


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Today
GZ python pumps & Marciano leather handbag, and leather bow gloves




L.A.M.B
"Jolanna" booties & Marciano leather handbag*


----------



## frick&frack

^ the python!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Thank you! F&F


----------



## thavasa

Here's another pairing I did...


----------



## MissPR08

^^^ gorgeous!


----------



## Elsie87

*thavasa*: Stunning combo (and outfit!)! The colours go so well together!

*bxvixen*: Cute, comfy combo! Thank you for posting!

*Angellina*: LOVE the shoes!

*P.Y.T.*: Fabulous combos! The shoes are HOT!


----------



## Samia

thavasa said:


> Here's another pairing I did...



Stunning!


----------



## CamLee

thavasa said:


> Here's another pairing I did...


 
Lovely!


----------



## frick&frack

*thavasa*--  sweet!  love the matching quilting


----------



## lulu3955

*Thavasa*- Love the pair. Those shorts are awesome! It looks like a well put together outfit.

*Frick&frack-* Those CLs and the fendi is a combo that is TDF! The colors are so rich and spring. I'm going to be trying to hunt down those CLs too. they are way hot!


----------



## Ilgin

thavasa said:


> Here's another pairing I did...


 
Another gorgeous combo from you *thavasa*! I lovee everything about this look!!


----------



## frick&frack

lulu3955 said:


> *Frick&frack-* Those CLs and the fendi is a combo that is TDF! The colors are so rich and spring. I'm going to be trying to hunt down those CLs too. they are way hot!



thank you!


----------



## tillie46

frick&frack said:


> prada degrade combo...one of my favorites




*F&F....Gorgeous Combo........love the shoes.......love the bag......love you!  :lolots:*


----------



## frick&frack

tillie46 said:


> *F&F....Gorgeous Combo........love the shoes.......love the bag......love you!  :lolots:*



lol!  thanks!!!


----------



## tillie46

^Do you remember that line from the movie......My Best Friend's Wedding?


----------



## tillie46

Oh, BTW.........who else likes your shoes?


----------



## frick&frack

:lolots:  you KNOW who else LOVES them :shame:...& I don't remember that line.

I need to post a pic of my easter combo from yesterday...



tillie46 said:


> ^Do you remember that line from the movie......My Best Friend's Wedding?


 


tillie46 said:


> Oh, BTW.........who else likes your shoes?


----------



## frick&frack

my Easter combo from yesterday

vintage straw bag (grandma's) & prada snake/suede mule sandals


----------



## MissPR08

^^^^^^ stunning combos as always!


----------



## MissPR08

Organizing my closet, I had to share this beauties.  
These shoes were purchased in 03!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^Ooooh pretty *MissPro08!*

Today

*MK python satchel paired w/ Bruno Magli Suede & python cut out platforms*





*Sorry my pic is sooo big! *shrugs**


----------



## MissPR08

PYTHON=


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^I meant MissPR08! lol... I just realized I did that.


----------



## MissPR08

is ok. I came back to drool over your combo


----------



## P.Y.T.

LOL, I went through your showcase a while ago and all I have to say is WOW!!!
Your shoe & handbag game is ssssssiiiiiiiccccccckkkkkkkkk. You need your
own forum.


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

MissPR08 said:


> Organizing my closet, I had to share this beauties.
> These shoes were purchased in 03!!




What a perfect pair! So dainty feminine!


----------



## NoSnowHere

This is a great look! 





thavasa said:


> Just discover this fun thread! so many stunning bags and shoes!! I also found an old pic that I have that could be considered as "a pair"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me wearing them


----------



## MissPR08

P.Y.T. said:


> LOL, I went through your showcase a while ago and all I have to say is WOW!!!
> Your shoe & handbag game is ssssssiiiiiiiccccccckkkkkkkkk. You need your
> own forum.



thank you.


----------



## MissPR08

Lindsay_Levin said:


> What a perfect pair! So dainty feminine!



 Thank you!


----------



## mammabyrdie

*P.Y.T. and Miss PR08* I can't stand the beauty, I'm dying!


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^Hey, I was looking at your combos as well and all I have to say is

You ladies ROCK! Thank you..


----------



## MissPR08

mammabyrdie said:


> *P.Y.T. and Miss PR08* I can't stand the beauty, I'm dying!



thank you MM!


----------



## frick&frack

MissPR08 said:


> ^^^^^^ stunning combos as always!


thanks! 





MissPR08 said:


> Organizing my closet, I had to share this beauties.
> These shoes were purchased in 03!!


FABULOUS spring combo!!! 






MissPR08 said:


> PYTHON=


I couldn't agree more...


----------



## frick&frack

...I must see the front of those shoes 



P.Y.T. said:


> ^^Ooooh pretty *MissPro08!*
> 
> Today
> 
> *MK python satchel paired w/ Bruno Magli Suede & python cut out platforms*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sorry my pic is sooo big! *shrugs**


----------



## MissPR08

frick&frack said:


> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FABULOUS spring combo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Martina_Italy

MissPR08 said:


> Organizing my closet, I had to share this beauties.
> These shoes were purchased in 03!!




What a cute, girly pair!!!


----------



## Bri 333

This is so feminine and chic! Just beautiful.





MissPR08 said:


> Organizing my closet, I had to share this beauties.
> These shoes were purchased in 03!!


----------



## Bri 333

This goes so perfectly!! Wow, great job!




frick&frack said:


> my Easter combo from yesterday
> 
> vintage straw bag (grandma's) & prada snake/suede mule sandals


----------



## frick&frack

Bri 333 said:


> This goes so perfectly!! Wow, great job!


 
thank you!


----------



## Elissabeta

Oh Girls ....I missed this thread so much , and you my FRIENDS ... ( especially ...frick&frack, bonny_montana , Elsie87  , chodessa ). Like I mantioned few months ago,  I moved to Italy and also banned my self for any shopping for a year ....still  :banned:. Once I almost broke the rules and was so sick to buy it a new Valentino Rose tote and new Gucci  Python Jungle....but NO ! Just walk away. So I back home and just open some boxes, pick up my old shoes and bags, nothing new for long time ...ehhhh  ...but I ma so happy to see yours wonderful treasure here . You doing like always.... GREAT JOB !!!!


----------



## MissPR08

^^^^^ beautiful combo! 

I have those wedges, but can't walk in them for some reason


----------



## chodessa

Awww.. missed you too *Elisabetta*!

REDONKULOUS combos *P.Y.T.* and *Frick&Frack* and *MissPR*...

I'm totally drooling... and wondering how the heck y'all walk in those heels!!!!


----------



## chodessa

thavasa said:


> Here's another pairing I did...



Wow, just like your siggy says.... *JUST GORGEOUS!!*


----------



## frick&frack

I love this combo!!!  the blue is my fav of the gucci florals.

I've missed you too!  hope everything is going well in italy (how could it be anything but fabulous?)

I can't believe you were able to resist the valentino rose tote!!!!! 



Elissabeta said:


> Oh Girls ....I missed this thread so much , and you my FRIENDS ... ( especially ...frick&frack, bonny_montana , Elsie87 , chodessa ). Like I mantioned few months ago, I moved to Italy and also banned my self for any shopping for a year ....still :banned:. Once I almost broke the rules and was so sick to buy it a new Valentino Rose tote and new Gucci Python Jungle....but NO ! Just walk away. So I back home and just open some boxes, pick up my old shoes and bags, nothing new for long time ...ehhhh  ...but I ma so happy to see yours wonderful treasure here . You doing like always.... GREAT JOB !!!!


----------



## frick&frack

chodessa said:


> Awww.. missed you too *Elisabetta*!
> 
> REDONKULOUS combos *P.Y.T.* and *Frick&Frack* and *MissPR*...
> 
> I'm totally drooling... and wondering how the heck y'all walk in those heels!!!!


 
thanks!  practice, practice, practice...walking in heels.  also, my secret (& Elsie's too), carry flats or flip flops in your bag.  I do the bulk of my walking around in those (to & from the car, etc).  wear the pretty shoes inside on the nice steady carpet away from the rain & cracks in the pavement.


----------



## P.Y.T.

*It's rainy today in S.F.* (I wore this combo a few weeks ago! It's
one of my faves)..

*Hunter/Jimmy Choo rain boots paired w/ AW coco duffel bag*


----------



## frick&frack

^beautiful!  nice elegance for the rain


----------



## lulu3955

*P.Y.T.-* That is a HOT combo! I had no idea the Hunter/JC wellies had leopard print on the interior that is awesome!


----------



## chodessa

P.Y.T. said:


> *Hunter/Jimmy Choo rain boots paired w/ AW coco duffel bag*



I love this!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

F&F- thank you
lulu3955-
Codesa-


----------



## MissPR08

P.Y.T. said:


> *It's rainy today in S.F.* (I wore this combo a few weeks ago! It's
> one of my faves)..
> 
> *Hunter/Jimmy Choo rain boots paired w/ AW coco duffel bag*



Loves!


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^Thank you miss lady!

And btw, *chodessa* I just realized I spelled your name wrong..
Ummm, can someone say spell check...

Nite


----------



## chodessa

No worries PYT!


----------



## kdo

Love the pairing, PYT!


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^Thank you *Kdo* 

Pouring rain again today!

Today:

*Tory Burch Studded satchel paired w/ my L.A.M.B. booties*


----------



## lulu3955

Those are some fierce studs. I love the satchel paired with the l.a.m.b. booties. That is a hot heel.

I just went back to peek at your AW Coco/ Hunter JC combo. That is such a hot combo. I really wish I wouldn't have sold my Alexander Wang. ACK!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Thanks *lulu3955*! It's a bit gaudy but that's ok I still wanted to buy it.


----------



## frick&frack

WHOOHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!  you are SMOKIN hot!!!  I'm going to live vicariously through you...



P.Y.T. said:


> Pouring rain again today!
> 
> Today:
> 
> *Tory Burch Studded satchel paired w/ my L.A.M.B. booties*


----------



## frick&frack

gucci python hysteria & miu miu crackled slings


----------



## chantal1922

I am normally a lurker but I must say PYT you have a fierce shoe collecton! Plus those studs are tdf!


P.Y.T. said:


> ^^Thank you *Kdo*
> 
> Pouring rain again today!
> 
> Today:
> 
> *Tory Burch Studded satchel paired w/ my L.A.M.B. booties*


----------



## MissPR08

P.Y.T. said:


> ^^Thank you *Kdo*
> 
> Pouring rain again today!
> 
> Today:
> 
> *Tory Burch Studded satchel paired w/ my L.A.M.B. booties*



We have the same TB bag!!!

Love love


----------



## MissPR08

frick&frack said:


> gucci python hysteria & miu miu crackled slings





Ok, FF! is an order, i need to see your  closet!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

MissPR08 said:


> Ok, FF! is an order, i need to see your closet!!!!


 
no problem...we can trade for a month or so...I need to see yours too!!!

thanks girlie!!! :shame:


----------



## MissPR08

^^^^ soon. I promise.


----------



## P.Y.T.

*F&F* -You know how I feel about that bag! And the miu miu's

*MissPR08 *-YAY we are bag twins!

*Chantal1922* -Thank you! But my shoe collection is nothing
compared to some of these FLY mamas in here...


----------



## P.Y.T.

BTW,* Miss Pro *I'm luvin the new AVI! HAWT!!!!!!!!

*F&F,* Also luvin the new avi! Those babies are too adorable...


----------



## DC-Cutie

*PYT *- :urock: you know I dig your style!  I need to step out of my conservative box and explore more handbag and shoe lines.  I'll use you as inspiration....  please and thank you 

*frick&frack* -  - that's all I have no words!!!


----------



## pinkmonique73

Hey...*PYT*... LOVELY Combo's!!!!! 

*Miss PR08 *YOUR BACK I've missed your post! Haven't seen you around!!!!! Love the pink!!! 

*frick&frack *


----------



## MissPR08

P.Y.T. said:


> BTW,* Miss Pro *I'm luvin the new AVI! HAWT!!!!!!!!
> 
> *F&F,* Also luvin the new avi! Those babies are too adorable...



Just bought those, CL's. I am sooooo in love, I just have to be able to walk on them


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

P.Y.T. said:


> ^^Thank you *Kdo*
> 
> Pouring rain again today!
> 
> Today:
> 
> *Tory Burch Studded satchel paired w/ my L.A.M.B. booties*


 

Love this!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

MissPR08 said:


> Organizing my closet, I had to share this beauties.
> These shoes were purchased in 03!!


 

Beautiful! perfect for Spring


----------



## frick&frack

P.Y.T. said:


> *F&F* -You know how I feel about that bag! And the miu miu's
> 
> *Chantal1922* -Thank you! But *my shoe collection is nothing
> compared to some of these FLY mamas in here*...


^thanks so much!!!  but...ummm...you have seriously SERIOUSLY sexy shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





P.Y.T. said:


> *F&F,* Also luvin the new avi! Those babies are too adorable...


^my beloved nieces & my mom on easter





DC-Cutie said:


> *frick&frack* -  - that's all I have no words!!!


^hehe...thanks!  that's so kind of you! :shame:





pinkmonique73 said:


> *frick&frack *


^I feel the same...I adore those shoes!  thank you!





MissPR08 said:


> Just bought those, CL's. I am sooooo in love, I just have to be able to walk on them


^ah, I know that situation all too well...  I have to applaud anything in purple in the spring!  I must throw a temper tantrum though when I see how much better that pale purple looks on you than it does on me


----------



## MissPR08

pinkmonique73 said:


> Hey...*PYT*... LOVELY Combo's!!!!!
> 
> *Miss PR08 *YOUR BACK I've missed your post! Haven't seen you around!!!!! Love the pink!!!
> 
> *frick&frack *



thank you


----------



## MissPR08

^ah, I know that situation all too well...  I have to applaud anything in purple in the spring!  I must throw a temper tantrum though when I see how much better that pale purple looks on you than it does on me [/QUOTE]

Next pedi, I will be doing a color like yours, It will complement my new shoes.


----------



## MissPR08

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Beautiful! perfect for Spring



thank you, girlie


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

frick&frack said:


> gucci python hysteria & miu miu crackled slings


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

Almost forgot about this thread
Love all of the combos keep them coming


----------



## frick&frack

MissPR08 said:


> Next pedi, I will be doing a color like yours, It will complement my new shoes.


 
YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!  let me know if you need any NP color ideas...hehehe


----------



## frick&frack

FaithHope&LVoe said:


>


awww...thank you!!!:shame:

YOU need to post a new combo in here!!!


----------



## kett

Prada... um... oh crap.  What is the name of this bag?

Anyway, Prada purple clutch and Multi Color Christian Louboutin Greissimos.


----------



## frick&frack

kett said:


> Prada... um... oh crap. What is the name of this bag?
> 
> Anyway, Prada purple clutch and Multi Color Christian Louboutin Greissimos.


 
the name doesn't matter...it's such a GORGEOUS combo!!!

happy anniversary!  hope you have a romantic night!


----------



## kdo

WOW, those Greissimos are GORGEOUS!!


----------



## MissPR08

kett said:


> Prada... um... oh crap.  What is the name of this bag?
> 
> Anyway, Prada purple clutch and Multi Color Christian Louboutin Greissimos.


----------



## Ilgin

Amazing combo kett, sooo perfect, I'm drooolin'!!!


----------



## Elsie87

LOVE your combo, *kett*!


----------



## pink.diamond.la

My neon pink jersey Chanel and shoes to match


----------



## queenp1n

Chanel bow booties + Chanel classic flap


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Fab!


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

pink.diamond.la said:


> My neon pink jersey Chanel and shoes to match



 Love it!


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

queenp1n said:


> Chanel bow booties + Chanel classic flap



Very chic!


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

kett said:


> Prada... um... oh crap.  What is the name of this bag?
> 
> Anyway, Prada purple clutch and Multi Color Christian Louboutin Greissimos.



Great combo!


----------



## frick&frack

GORGEOUS color!!!  love it!



pink.diamond.la said:


> My neon pink jersey Chanel and shoes to match


----------



## frick&frack

those booties are amazing!   the bows!!!



queenp1n said:


> Chanel bow booties + Chanel classic flap


----------



## Martina_Italy

kett said:


> Prada... um... oh crap.  What is the name of this bag?
> 
> Anyway, Prada purple clutch and Multi Color Christian Louboutin Greissimos.




GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

pink.diamond.la said:


> My neon pink jersey Chanel and shoes to match




Great pop of color!!


----------



## pinkmonique73

Um you guys are killing me softly with the chanel combos!!!!!


----------



## MissPR08

*A little contribution*


----------



## MissPR08

After seeing queenp1's chanel bow's, I got motivated to snap this shot.
*Thank you for letting me share ladies*


----------



## MissPR08

*One more (I promise*)


----------



## frick&frack

^PLEASE don't stop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I don't even know what to say MissPR08...simply OUTSTANDING combos!!!

the snakeskin, the velvet, the color, the bows, the wave pattern of the Cs...amazing!!!


----------



## MissPR08

^^^^^ thank you so much! it was about time i started contributing to this thread


----------



## frick&frack

^please, don't stop...I am seriously begging you!!!  I had so much fun cyber fondling your pretties!  hehehe


----------



## P.Y.T.

*MissPR08*

bout time missy!


----------



## MissPR08

frick&frack said:


> ^please, don't stop...I am seriously begging you!!!  I had so much fun cyber fondling your pretties!  hehehe


----------



## MissPR08

P.Y.T. said:


> *MissPR08*
> 
> bout time missy!



thank you. I have to say I thought about your snake shoes  while taking this pic.


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^^LOL! Girl you put my lil snake combo to shame!
I *LUV* it... *muah*


----------



## MissPR08

^^^ thank you


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Kett* -Lovely combo!


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

frick&frack said:


> ^PLEASE don't stop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I don't even know what to say MissPR08...simply OUTSTANDING combos!!!
> 
> the snakeskin, the velvet, the color, the bows, the wave pattern of the Cs...amazing!!!



Ditto! ITA


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

misspr08 said:


> *a little contribution*


 

looooooooooveeeee!!


----------



## Ranag

Hermes 25cm Birkin in Ombre Lizard & Hermes Night Sandals in Ombre Lizard


----------



## Ranag

Bottega Veneta Patchwork Prezioso Bag (lizard & tejus skins) & Tejus Skin Sandals


----------



## frick&frack

*ranag*--  AMAZING combos!!!  I am completely enthralled with the ring-tail lizard in combo 1...mmmmmmm


----------



## LT bag lady

We are in for a treat!! *Ranag* has found this thread!!!  Beautiful pairs *Ranag*!!!!  More, more more!!!


----------



## pink18820

Miu Miu laser cut bowler and wallet and miu miu green colorblocked leather pointed toe pumps


----------



## gee

wow, perfect match! 

Ranag you have the best collections! Amazing! 



Ranag said:


> Bottega Veneta Patchwork Prezioso Bag (lizard & tejus skins) & Tejus Skin Sandals


----------



## MissPR08

Ranag said:


> Hermes 25cm Birkin in Ombre Lizard & Hermes Night Sandals in Ombre Lizard



I think i died


----------



## MissPR08

*Thank you ladies, you all rock!!!!!!*
FaithHope&LVoe and fabulosity


----------



## MissPR08

pink18820 said:


> Miu Miu laser cut bowler and wallet and miu miu green colorblocked leather pointed toe pumps



pretty color combo


----------



## Ranag

LT bag lady said:


> We are in for a treat!! *Ranag* has found this thread!!!  Beautiful pairs *Ranag*!!!!  More, more more!!!




LOL *LT bag lady*!  I never knew this thread existed until you told me about it


----------



## Bri 333

This is HOT!!






Ranag said:


> Hermes 25cm Birkin in Ombre Lizard & Hermes Night Sandals in Ombre Lizard


----------



## frick&frack

I love this "hunter" color combo!  & the laser cutting of the leather on the bag is so cool! 



pink18820 said:


> Miu Miu laser cut bowler and wallet and miu miu green colorblocked leather pointed toe pumps


----------



## kett

Thank you very much everyone - pink... Amazing combo!


----------



## ellelouboutin

Truthfully, both duos didn't appeal to me, I can't stop thinking of the poor creature that was skinned for both.


----------



## MissPR08

*Kalahari and YSL's 
I love  this bag, is favorite my favorite. *


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

MissPR


----------



## Ilgin

killer combo *MissPR*!


----------



## Ranag

Hermes JPG Birkin in Gold Clemence
Hermes Embroidered Oran Sandals
Hermes Gold Boxcalf Oran Sandals


----------



## Ranag

Hermes JPG Birkin in Orange Clemence
Hermes Quasar Sandals in Orange Patent


----------



## Ilgin

Bal work/JC wedges


----------



## kett

So cute together Ilgin! That Bal color is so amazing.


----------



## MissPR08

Ilgin said:


> Bal work/JC wedges



Aw, i looooove these combo


----------



## MissPR08

*thank you fabulosity an Ilgin*


----------



## chodessa

*Wow Ranag... Welcome... so glad you found us!
And Miss PR.... NEVER.STOP.POSTING.HERE. *


----------



## Ranag

chodessa said:


> *Wow Ranag... Welcome... so glad you found us!
> And Miss PR.... NEVER.STOP.POSTING.HERE. *


 
Thanks *chodessa*   I can't believe I missed this thread!


----------



## LT bag lady

MissPR08 said:


> *Kalahari and YSL's *
> *I love  this bag, is favorite my favorite. *


 I'm so glad you are back!  The eye candy you provide is simply amazing!!!


----------



## LT bag lady

Ranag said:


> Hermes JPG Birkin in Gold Clemence
> Hermes Embroidered Oran Sandals
> Hermes Gold Boxcalf Oran Sandals


 


Ranag said:


> Hermes JPG Birkin in Orange Clemence
> Hermes Quasar Sandals in Orange Patent


----------



## P.Y.T.

MissPR08 said:


> *Kalahari and YSL's *
> *I love  this bag, is favorite my favorite. *


 
MissPR08 has done it again! HAWT! HAWT! HAWT!

BTW, looking good ladies! All of you...


----------



## frick&frack

these embroidered sandals are FAB!!!



Ranag said:


> Hermes JPG Birkin in Gold Clemence
> Hermes Embroidered Oran Sandals
> Hermes Gold Boxcalf Oran Sandals


----------



## frick&frack

these are beautiful!!!

I am a FREAK for espadrilles & the pink color of the bal is gorgy!



Ilgin said:


> Bal work/JC wedges


----------



## lvpiggy

OMG!!! piggy's died and gone to *lizzie heaven*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (*(oo)*)

more! piggy wants to see more! pretty please? with extra bacon? (^(oo)^)v



Ranag said:


> Hermes 25cm Birkin in Ombre Lizard & Hermes Night Sandals in Ombre Lizard





Ranag said:


> Bottega Veneta Patchwork Prezioso Bag (lizard & tejus skins) & Tejus Skin Sandals


----------



## lvpiggy

P.Y.T. said:


> *Kett* -Lovely combo!



(^(oo)^)/"


----------



## Ranag

MissPR08 said:


> *Kalahari and YSL's
> I love  this bag, is favorite my favorite. *


 
Love the Kalahari and the YSL's *MissPRO8*


----------



## Ranag

^^^^
Thanks *LT bag lady* (this is all your fault...lol  ), *frick&frack*, and *lvpiggy*   I do love my exotics skins...

This is a Nero Waxed Python bag from Bottega Veneta & Giuseppe Zanotti sandals


----------



## frick&frack

*Ranag*--  I love that gunmetal color, & the shoes look so edgy with the zipper/python combo!!!


----------



## MissPR08

Ranag said:


> Love the Kalahari and the YSL's *MissPRO8*



thank you


----------



## MissPR08

Ranag said:


> ^^^^
> Thanks *LT bag lady* (this is all your fault...lol  ), *frick&frack*, and *lvpiggy*   I do love my exotics skins...
> 
> This is a Nero Waxed Python bag from Bottega Veneta & Giuseppe Zanotti sandals



Loooooooove the shoes! amazing


----------



## kdo

*MissPro8 *- Gorgeous pair!  I love that bag!

*ranag* -  I have no words........


----------



## Hallway

love it



Ranag said:


> ^^^^
> Thanks *LT bag lady* (this is all your fault...lol  ), *frick&frack*, and *lvpiggy*   I do love my exotics skins...
> 
> This is a Nero Waxed Python bag from Bottega Veneta & Giuseppe Zanotti sandals


----------



## MissPR08

kdo said:


> *MissPro8 *- Gorgeous pair!  I love that bag!
> 
> *ranag* -  I have no words........



Thank you , I love her too,!


----------



## Ranag

^^^^^
Thanks *frick&frack*, *MissPRO8*, *kdo*, *Hallway *


----------



## Ranag

Hermes 35cm Black Clemence Birkin & Giuseppe Zanotti Shoes


----------



## SisiEko

^^Hawteeee!


----------



## frick&frack

*Ranag*--  OK girlfriend...you totally ROCK the edgy combos!  who would have thought that hermes could be edgy???


----------



## MissPR08

Ranag said:


> Hermes 35cm Black Clemence Birkin & Giuseppe Zanotti Shoes


----------



## kdo

*Chloe Marcie and Silverados.*


----------



## frick&frack

*kdo*--  beautiful!  the boots are fab & the pic is artistic & well laid out.


----------



## Ranag

*kdo* - love the colors!


----------



## Ranag

Bottega Veneta Roma bag in Ferro and sandals in Matita


----------



## frick&frack

*Ranag*--  another lovely gray combo!


----------



## MissPR08

Ranag said:


> Bottega Veneta Roma bag in Ferro and sandals in Matita



Ranag, my heart can only take so much. Love it.!


----------



## MissPR08

kdo said:


> *Chloe Marcie and Silverados.*



Looooove the color of your Chloe bag!


----------



## mammabyrdie

*Ranag* you are hurting me with your fierce combos! Love your Sac Louis!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Ranag said:


> Bottega Veneta Roma bag in Ferro and sandals in Matita


 

Love it!!!


----------



## kdo

Thank you, *frick&frack, ranag & misspr08! *


----------



## Ranag

^^^^^
*Thanks gals! *

I just really realized that I have sooooo many black/dark colored bags...lol 

Louis Vuitton LE Monogram Eclipse Alma and Zesty Sandals...


----------



## kdo

Yes, but they are ALL gorgeous!! Your Alma is fabulous and I love your BV Roma.


----------



## frick&frack

another fabulous combo!!! 



Ranag said:


> ^^^^^
> *Thanks gals! *
> 
> I just really realized that I have sooooo many black/dark colored bags...lol
> 
> Louis Vuitton LE Monogram Eclipse Alma and Zesty Sandals...


----------



## pinkhorseshoes

*KDO* Where did you get those boots?  I *LOVE* them!


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Miss* a day or two *miss *alot! Shoe porn overload!

Everyone is *KILLING ME*...


----------



## Suzie

Ranag said:


> Hermes 25cm Birkin in Ombre Lizard & Hermes Night Sandals in Ombre Lizard


 

Oh Ranag, this group is just to die for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

ranag said:


> ^^^^^
> *thanks gals! *
> 
> I just really realized that i have sooooo many black/dark colored bags...lol
> 
> louis vuitton le monogram eclipse alma and zesty sandals...


 

hot like fire!!!


----------



## kdo

Thanks!  I got them brand new off *bay.  They're hard to find but do occassionally pop up so keep checking.



pinkhorseshoes said:


> *KDO* Where did you get those boots? I *LOVE* them!


----------



## frick&frack

P.Y.T. said:


> *Miss* a day or two *miss *alot! Shoe porn overload!
> 
> Everyone is *KILLING ME*...


 
:lolots:

agreed!!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

*@F&F* -Hey hunny!

I see *RANAG *is holding it down!


----------



## Ranag

More gray today...lol   For some reason this bag is not photographing with it's true color though - it looks kind of taupe-ish  in the pic when it truly is a gorgeous gray that blends perfectly with the shoes.

Anyway, Louis Vuitton Suhali Lockit MM and Gucci Sandals


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ Now this is a *combo!* The shoes are HAWT...


----------



## frick&frack

the shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I've had my eye on some mules like that.  they are so dreamy!!!

my lady (because you are clearly the combo queen), please don't ever stop posting in here! 



Ranag said:


> More gray today...lol For some reason this bag is not photographing with it's true color though - it looks kind of taupe-ish in the pic when it truly is a gorgeous gray that blends perfectly with the shoes.
> 
> Anyway, Louis Vuitton Suhali Lockit MM and Gucci Sandals


----------



## frick&frack

P.Y.T. said:


> *@F&F* -Hey hunny!
> 
> I see *RANAG *is holding it down!


 
hello sunshine! 

please post a combo with your fab tribues in your siggy!!!  (don't you know, I have the perfect bag for those shoes...)


----------



## Ranag

Thanks* P.Y.T* and *frick&frack*   You gals are so sweet!


----------



## P.Y.T.

*@F&F *-You do?? Well can I borrow it  for posting purposes??
I promise to take really good care of it.


----------



## mammabyrdie

*Ranag* it's just too good! I can't handle it!


----------



## mammabyrdie

frick&frack said:


> the shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've had my eye on some mules like that. they are so dreamy!!!
> 
> my lady (because you are clearly the combo queen), please don't ever stop posting in here!


 
I'd say you and* Ranag* are co-queens!


----------



## frick&frack

mammabyrdie said:


> I'd say you and* Ranag* are co-queens!


 
hehe...OK, truthfully we're all queens.  but Ranag is the head queen of the queens in this thread! 

stop it with the adorable pics of your boys...they're hurting my eyes with their cuteness.  STOP THE CUTENESS!!!!!!!  can't take it...


----------



## lulu3955

*Kdo-* I've always admired your boot collection. Your new chloe looks amazing with the boots

*Ranag- * WOW you must have the most amazing collection. Your pairings are picture perfect. Your Bottega Veneta Roma bag in Ferro faint:

You gals are hard to keep up with... 
I'll do a cheapy pairing.
Hayden Harnett Trophy in Black paired with my J crew suede peep toes (that I scored for 15 bucks)


----------



## frick&frack

lulu3955 said:


> You gals are hard to keep up with...
> I'll do a cheapy pairing.
> Hayden Harnett Trophy in Black paired with my J crew suede peep toes (that I scored for 15 bucks)


 
it's about the pairs, not about the price!!!

this is a fab pairing!  I especially like all the shapes made by the stitching on the front of the bag.  also, congrats on the shoe bargain!!!


----------



## Ranag

Cute peep toes *lulu3955*!

Today's ensemble... Hermes 30cm Ostrich Birkin in Cognac and Bottega Veneta Sandals in Storm


----------



## frick&frack

ioehnfuhyigousajfpopoirhdioknfdi0o!!! 

ostrich...in this color...



Ranag said:


> Cute peep toes *lulu3955*!
> 
> Today's ensemble... Hermes 30cm Ostrich Birkin in Cognac and Bottega Veneta Sandals in Storm


----------



## Ranag

^^^
I sure take crooked photos lately! lol!


----------



## chodessa

Lulu.... LOVE THE pairing.... what a score on those hot pumps!! ARe they comfy?? They look it!

RANAG: FOUR WORDS... *ALL HAIL THE QUEEN!!!!!*


----------



## chodessa

I feel like I haven't posted in FOREVER....

*Chloe Paddington Front Pocket & Isaac Mizrahi for Target Patent Pumps..*


----------



## chodessa

*Chloe Bay Shoulder (black) & Cheapie Suede/Leather Patchwork Wedges*


----------



## Ranag

Love your Chloe's *chodessa*!


----------



## lulu3955

frick&frack said:


> it's about the pairs, not about the price!!!



Thank you *Frick&Frack*. I felt slightly intimidated posting because you guys have some seriously hot combos. It good to know it's about the pairs. 

*Cho-* I love the wedge & Bay combo! Yes the heels are comfy. They are my favorite. I've got 2 pairs.


----------



## chodessa

Don't be intimidated Lu!!


----------



## frick&frack

Ranag said:


> ^^^
> I sure take crooked photos lately! lol!


 
who would even notice???


----------



## frick&frack

chodessa said:


> I feel like I haven't posted in FOREVER....
> 
> *Chloe Paddington Front Pocket & Isaac Mizrahi for Target Patent Pumps..*


 


chodessa said:


> *Chloe Bay Shoulder (black) & Cheapie Suede/Leather Patchwork Wedges*


 
you HAVEN'T posted in forever...welcome back!

GREAT combos!  I always think of you whenever I see chloe.  you are the chloe queen!


----------



## frick&frack

lulu3955 said:


> Thank you *Frick&Frack*. I felt slightly intimidated posting because you guys have some seriously hot combos. It good to know it's about the pairs.


 
well, I'm glad you decided to get over it, & I hope you're not intimidated any more.  I understand how you feel!  the only place where I struggle with a little jealousy around here is the CL subforum, so sometimes I feel intimidated in there.  but I post anyway, & now I'm over it.

if you look through the whole thread, you'll see where I have posted a $10 bag with dior shoes, & most of my straw bags are under $75.  this forum is about celebrating all of the beautiful things that we girls love!!!  price doesn't affect that.

I just love to see great accessory combos whether they're in my price range or not, whether they're my style or not, & even when they're not in a color palette that compliments me.  I just enjoy watching ladies do what we do best...accessorize!!!

so join us...we'd love to have another queen fashionista in here!!!


----------



## LT bag lady

*Ranag*, the Ferro & Matita are just fab together!!  Now I'm kicking myself for passing on those Matita sandals...  We are Ferro Roma bag twins 
The Tea Storm heels and the Hermes Cognac...

Ladies, I love this thread!!  Please keep posting your pairs!!!


----------



## Grandmommie

*Ranag,*-I need your Matita shoes to match my BV Ferro Roma bag...lol....your combinations are beautiful...


----------



## chodessa

frick&frack said:


> you HAVEN'T posted in forever...welcome back!
> 
> GREAT combos!  I always think of you whenever I see chloe.  you are the chloe queen!


----------



## frick&frack

chodessa said:


>


 
I'm telling you, your combo in your siggy is my fav of all time from you!  probably one of my top 5 favorites in the whole thread.  you don't know how I stalked that bag all over after seeing yours, & the shoes are the cutest thing with the roses!


----------



## chodessa

Thank You F&F... I wore that combo last week and ate pavement... it was an embarrassing fall!! 

*Chloe Black Quilted Bay & Dollhouse Caged Heels*


----------



## frick&frack

^ush: uh oh...so sorry!!!  hope you didn't get hurt, or hurt your shoes/bag! 

the black caged booties are extremely cool.  that is a style of that style that I think I would like myself!


----------



## chodessa

I only hurt my ego... 
I tried the caged shoes today for the first time! I love them, I am tempted to buy a few more pairs... but I know I won't get much use out of them (trying to be good these days.. )


----------



## Ranag

*chodessa* - Love the Chloe and the caged heels


----------



## Ranag

Chanel Large Metallic Flap and Chanel Chain Detail Booties


----------



## chodessa

^^


----------



## Ilgin

Ohhh WOOW! Gorgeous combo Ranag!


----------



## Cherrasaki

Love the Chanel combo!!!


----------



## papertiger

*MissPR08* your Kalahari and YSL's are fab

*kdo* 

*Ranag* all hail the queen of combos  

*chodessa* love the Quilted Bay & Dollhouse esp those wooden heels


----------



## papertiger

I feel I should contribute to this thread since I have enjoyed looking at all of your pairings so much 

This bag seiously goes with everything but here's a 'glam' look

Gucci Stone Bamboo Top-handle and Terry de Havilland platforms






Gucci patent and suede Wimbledon platform heels and black patent Gucci Mirror Clutch


----------



## papertiger

Gucci Suede Babushka Boston with Balenciaga wedge boots (the camera seems to have done something to the colours which makes me embarrassed they are much closer IRL and the leather on the bag is virtually the same colour as the suede boots).


----------



## chodessa

*Stunning Papertiger...
Those Bal boots are divine!!
So glad you are contributing!! *


----------



## chodessa

*Stunning Papertiger...
Those Bal boots are divine!!
So glad you are contributing!! *


----------



## frick&frack

I am SOOOOOOOO excited excited EXCITED about the matchy matchy chain detail in this pair...you get 11 out of 10 points on the matching of this pair!  God IS in the details...gotta love it!!!



Ranag said:


> Chanel Large Metallic Flap and Chanel Chain Detail Booties


----------



## frick&frack

papertiger said:


> I feel I should contribute to this thread since I have enjoyed looking at all of your pairings so much
> 
> This bag seiously goes with everything but here's a 'glam' look
> 
> Gucci Stone Bamboo Top-handle and Terry de Havilland platforms
> 
> 
> Gucci patent and suede Wimbledon platform heels and black patent Gucci Mirror Clutch


 
YEAH!!!!!!!!!! so happy to see your beauties!!! 

the color of the gucci with the matching tone in the TdH shoes is so gorgeous...just stunning!  plus, anything in snake gets my vote every time! 

the gucci pairing is seriously amazing.  I'd love to see some pics of the shoes alone...all of that oxford detailing ROCKS!!!  & the clutch, well, so elegant!


----------



## frick&frack

papertiger said:


> Gucci Suede Babushka Boston with Balenciaga wedge boots (the camera seems to have done something to the colours which makes me embarrassed they are much closer IRL and the leather on the bag is virtually the same colour as the suede boots).


 
wow wow WOW!  they are both so edgy & HOT!  love the suede...love the colors!!!


----------



## lulu3955

*papertiger-*I  Suede! & those gucci Wimbledon platform heels are TDF!


----------



## MissPR08

Ranag said:


> ^^^^^
> *Thanks gals! *
> 
> I just really realized that I have sooooo many black/dark colored bags...lol
> 
> Louis Vuitton LE Monogram Eclipse Alma and Zesty Sandals...



we are LV eclipse twins!  I love this bag. I get soooo many complements when i wear it! love your combo.


----------



## LT bag lady

*Ranag*, 


Ranag said:


> Chanel Large Metallic Flap and Chanel Chain Detail Booties


----------



## MissPR08

chodessa said:


> I feel like I haven't posted in FOREVER....
> 
> *Chloe Paddington Front Pocket & Isaac Mizrahi for Target Patent Pumps..*



I love your Chloe! so pretty 

You started one of the best threads in this forum


----------



## MissPR08

Ranag said:


> Chanel Large Metallic Flap and Chanel Chain Detail Booties


----------



## frick&frack

MissPR08 said:


> You started one of the best threads in this forum


 
couldn't agree more!!!


----------



## MissPR08

papertiger said:


> *MissPR08* your Kalahari and YSL's are fab
> 
> *kdo*
> 
> *Ranag* all hail the queen of combos
> 
> *chodessa* love the Quilted Bay & Dollhouse esp those wooden heels



thank you Papertiger


----------



## MissPR08

papertiger said:


> I feel I should contribute to this thread since I have enjoyed looking at all of your pairings so much
> 
> This bag seiously goes with everything but here's a 'glam' look
> 
> Gucci Stone Bamboo Top-handle and Terry de Havilland platforms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci patent and suede Wimbledon platform heels and black patent Gucci Mirror Clutch



simply stunning!


----------



## MissPR08

papertiger said:


> Gucci Suede Babushka Boston with Balenciaga wedge boots (the camera seems to have done something to the colours which makes me embarrassed they are much closer IRL and the leather on the bag is virtually the same colour as the suede boots).



Ok, I need this bag in my life. The color is  

Ladies, you all have the most amazing collections!


----------



## papertiger

Huge thank yous *chodessa, frick&frack* and *MissPR08* 

*frick&frack* - You are right the work in those shoes is incredible. There are more pics of my Gucci Wimbledons in this thread: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/anyone-for-tennis-pts-first-gucci-shoes-reveal-581623.html

*chodessa*, wonderful thread


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

love this thread


----------



## Ranag

Thanks *MissPRO8*, *LT bag lady*, *frick&frack*, *Grandmommie*, *chodessa*, *llgin*, *papertiger* 

Love your Gucci* papertiger*  (but you already knew that...lol!)


----------



## Ranag

Something a little more Spring-like today...

Hermes 35cm Birkin in Blanc Swift/Vert Militaire Toile and Hermes Oriane Sandals


----------



## frick&frack

oh, this is so pretty & fresh looking.  are you wearing that today per chance?



Ranag said:


> Something a little more Spring-like today...
> 
> Hermes 35cm Birkin in Blanc Swift/Vert Militaire Toile and Hermes Oriane Sandals


----------



## Ranag

frick&frack said:


> oh, this is so pretty & fresh looking.  are you wearing that today per chance?


 
Yes - I have been wearing such dark colors lately, so I am going to wear this combo today to be a bit more cheery


----------



## frick&frack

Ranag said:


> Yes - I have been wearing such dark colors lately, so I am going to wear this combo today to be a bit more cheery


 
YEAH!  I was HOPING you'd say that.  I hope that you & your lovelies have a wonderful day together.  are you going to wear color in your outfit, or neutrals?


----------



## Ranag

frick&frack said:


> YEAH!  I was HOPING you'd say that.  I hope that you & your lovelies have a wonderful day together.  are you going to wear color in your outfit, or neutrals?


 
I haven't picked out the clothes for today...lol  It is all about the bag and shoes for me   (It is still early here, and I am still in my pj's...lol)


----------



## tweety32976

Ranag said:


> Something a little more Spring-like today...
> 
> Hermes 35cm Birkin in Blanc Swift/Vert Militaire Toile and Hermes Oriane Sandals


Very pretty..


----------



## papertiger

Ranag said:


> Something a little more Spring-like today...
> 
> Hermes 35cm Birkin in Blanc Swift/Vert Militaire Toile and Hermes Oriane Sandals



You have _such_ a good eye Renag, down to the very last detail, I am in awe  and great photos too


----------



## Hallway

Very nice Ranag! Do you have a thread in the SHowcase forum? I'd love to see your collection!



Ranag said:


> Something a little more Spring-like today...
> 
> Hermes 35cm Birkin in Blanc Swift/Vert Militaire Toile and Hermes Oriane Sandals


----------



## Hallway

Yummy!



papertiger said:


> i feel i should contribute to this thread since i have enjoyed looking at all of your pairings so much
> 
> this bag seiously goes with everything but here's a 'glam' look
> 
> gucci stone bamboo top-handle and terry de havilland platforms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gucci patent and suede wimbledon platform heels and black patent gucci mirror clutch


----------



## Ranag

As always, thank you so much gals 

*Hallway* - I do not have a thread in the showcase forum.  I am just too lazy to upload all of the photos...lol  Some of the collections posted by other forum members there are just mind numbing though


----------



## chodessa

*Aww... I LOVE THIS THREAD TOO!!*


----------



## chodessa

MissPR08 said:


> You started one of the best threads in this forum


----------



## LT bag lady

chodessa said:


> *Aww... I LOVE THIS THREAD TOO!!*


 
Thank you *Chodessa*!  This has been my favorite thread on this forum since you started it!!!


----------



## papertiger

Thank you *Hallway*


----------



## Ranag

More black today...lol

Hermes 28cm Black Box Calf Kelly Bag & YSL Pumps


----------



## frick&frack

such a cool heel shape! 



Ranag said:


> More black today...lol
> 
> Hermes 28cm Black Box Calf Kelly Bag & YSL Pumps


----------



## lulu3955

*Ranag-* That is such a Classic & Sexy Combo. I can image you could just about wear any outfit with that pairing.


----------



## Elsie87

*Ranag*: So classy! Awww, I would love to have a Kelly/Birkin one day!


----------



## papertiger

Perfect *Ranag*, classic with flair


----------



## Samia

*Ranag*, very classic!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Just drooling over all the gorgeous "pairs"! Here is an Eric Javits bag with Bandolino espadrilles.


----------



## Elsie87

^Love this! 

The metallics look great together!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Thank you! Can't sleep, so here is another pair I put together.

Balenciaga Twiggy and Prada slides.


----------



## frick&frack

PERFECT matches!!!  I love metallics for the summer, & the ring tail lizard on your pradas...hmmmm 



it'sanaddiction said:


> Just drooling over all the gorgeous "pairs"! Here is an Eric Javits bag with Bandolino espadrilles.


 


it'sanaddiction said:


> Balenciaga Twiggy and Prada slides.


----------



## chodessa

I am a huge metallic fan too!!!
Here's my pair of the day: 
*Hayden Harnett Ginger Havana & Old Navy Flip Flops..*


----------



## frick&frack

what a fun, bright, cheerful combo!  looks like you're going to have a GREAT day!!!



chodessa said:


> I am a huge metallic fan too!!!
> Here's my pair of the day:
> *Hayden Harnett Ginger Havana & Old Navy Flip Flops..*


----------



## it'sanaddiction

thanks gals! 

chodessa, love the bright combo! Summery fun


----------



## frick&frack

here is tonight's dinner combo:

straw bag (a steal on ebay for $10 & I added my intial) with CL mademoiselle marchand


----------



## Samia

Loving all the combos! keep them coming..
Here are a couple of mine

LV Speedy and Stuart Weitzman 
DVF bag and Kenneth Cole New York


----------



## Aniski

it'sanaddiction said:


> Just drooling over all the gorgeous "pairs"! Here is an Eric Javits bag with Bandolino espadrilles.



I am usually a lurker on this thread.  I don't have such gorgeous combos to post. 

*Itsanaddiction* - This is a gorgeous combo!!  I love them!!

*Frick&frack* - Love all your combos!!


----------



## purseinsanity

I've been a total lurker here enjoying everyone's eye candy!  Finally made some time to show you some of my own.  They're not exciting as other's but hey, they're my babies!


----------



## purseinsanity

Here goes!

First up is my Chanel Metallic Blue 226 Reissue w/black hw and Christian Louboutin Marine Glitter Very Prive pumps:


----------



## purseinsanity

Chanel Black Timeless Clutch in Caviar w/ Christian Louboutin Black Studded Very Prive Pumps:


----------



## purseinsanity

Marc Jacobs Ostrich Stam in Lavender w/Jimmy Choo watersnake/patent leather lavender mules:


----------



## tillie46

frick&frack said:


> here is tonight's dinner combo:
> 
> straw bag (a steal on ebay for $10 & I added my intial) with CL mademoiselle marchand



*FRICK&FRACK........ I love the bag/shoe combo for tonight!  Your Loobies are beautiful!!!   Have fun*


----------



## purseinsanity

Black Lambskin Chanel Jumbo w/ghw and Black Leather CL Very Prives w/Red tip:


----------



## tillie46

purseinsanity said:


> Here goes!
> 
> First up is my Chanel Metallic Blue 226 Reissue w/black hw and Christian Louboutin Marine Glitter Very Prive pumps:*This is so beautiful......I'd really like to smack you!  *





purseinsanity said:


> Chanel Black Timeless Clutch in Caviar w/ Christian Louboutin Black Studded Very Prive Pumps: *Another gorgeous combo..........Another smack!  *


 :coolpics:


----------



## purseinsanity

^LOL!  How've you been my dear?!


----------



## purseinsanity

I'm not done yet!

Chanel Candy apple red patent jumbo w/CL Candy flats w/red patent:


----------



## purseinsanity

Same bag but w/Chanel burgundy w/black tip patent flats:


----------



## purseinsanity

Gerard Darel Utah in natural python w/Tory Burch snakeskin flats:


----------



## purseinsanity

Jimmy Choo Ramona in natural lizard w/Jimmy Choo watersnake heels:


----------



## purseinsanity

Chloe python Silverado in hot pink/burgundy-brown (original issue, not the new season, but still BNWT, believe it or not...what's wrong with me!?  Don't answer that!) with Charles David hot pink/brown slides:


----------



## purseinsanity

Chloe Silverado again with Christian Dior fuschia Cannage slides:


----------



## purseinsanity

Jimmy Choo blue-lavender Ramona in watersnake/suede w/watersnake/patent leather lavender heels:


----------



## purseinsanity

Miu Miu Black Lambskin Coffer w/ghw and Tory Burch Black Nappa Revas w/ghw:


----------



## purseinsanity

Gerard Darel brown python Utah w/Tory Burch brown satin Revas w/Swarowski crystals:


----------



## purseinsanity

Same bag w/mushroom python print Tory Burch Revas (color looks lighter than IRL for some reason!)


----------



## purseinsanity

Black Chanel Reissue Tote w/silver hw and Christian Louboutin Candy Flats in black suede and silver hw:


----------



## it'sanaddiction

frick&frack said:


> here is tonight's dinner combo:
> 
> straw bag (a steal on ebay for $10 & I added my intial) with CL mademoiselle marchand


 
Love this!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

purseinsanity said:


> Here goes!
> 
> First up is my Chanel Metallic Blue 226 Reissue w/black hw and Christian Louboutin Marine Glitter Very Prive pumps:


 
I think these are exciting! Lovin all your combos!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thank you!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Calla faux snake print clutch with Arturo Chiang shoes.


----------



## frick&frack

YEAH!  so glad to see you posting again!  I still love the shoes in your avatar.

more great combos!  my favorite thing is the DVF bag with red palm trees.  clearly, I love anything beachy or tropical!



Samia said:


> Loving all the combos! keep them coming..
> Here are a couple of mine
> 
> LV Speedy and Stuart Weitzman
> DVF bag and Kenneth Cole New York


----------



## frick&frack

Aniski said:


> I am usually a lurker on this thread. I don't have such gorgeous combos to post.
> 
> *Itsanaddiction* - This is a gorgeous combo!! I love them!!
> 
> *Frick&frack* - Love all your combos!!


 
thank you for your kind words, & please consider posting in here!  we have had some wonderful combos with flip flops!!!  it's the combo that counts.


----------



## frick&frack

what in the world are you talking about..."not as exciting"???

those glitter VPs 



purseinsanity said:


> Here goes!
> 
> First up is my Chanel Metallic Blue 226 Reissue w/black hw and Christian Louboutin Marine Glitter Very Prive pumps:


----------



## frick&frack

purseinsanity said:


> Same bag but w/Chanel burgundy w/black tip patent flats:


 


purseinsanity said:


> Gerard Darel Utah in natural python w/Tory Burch snakeskin flats:


 


purseinsanity said:


> Jimmy Choo Ramona in natural lizard w/Jimmy Choo watersnake heels:


 


purseinsanity said:


> Chloe python Silverado in hot pink/burgundy-brown (original issue, not the new season, but still BNWT, believe it or not...what's wrong with me!? Don't answer that!) with Charles David hot pink/brown slides:


 


purseinsanity said:


> Chloe Silverado again with Christian Dior fuschia Cannage slides:


 


purseinsanity said:


> Jimmy Choo blue-lavender Ramona in watersnake/suede w/watersnake/patent leather lavender heels:


 


purseinsanity said:


> Miu Miu Black Lambskin Coffer w/ghw and Tory Burch Black Nappa Revas w/ghw:


 


purseinsanity said:


> Gerard Darel brown python Utah w/Tory Burch brown satin Revas w/Swarowski crystals:


 


purseinsanity said:


> Same bag w/mushroom python print Tory Burch Revas (color looks lighter than IRL for some reason!)


 


purseinsanity said:


> Black Chanel Reissue Tote w/silver hw and Christian Louboutin Candy Flats in black suede and silver hw:


 
OH GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!  I consider these VERY exciting as I feel like I'm having a heart attack right now!!!

I am a huge lover of snakeskin, so all of those pieces make me weak in the knees!!!  I'm also enamored with the lilac pieces...such a gorgeous & unusual color for bags/shoes.

BRAVO on your combos!!!


----------



## frick&frack

tillie46 said:


> *FRICK&FRACK........ I love the bag/shoe combo for tonight! Your Loobies are beautiful!!!  Have fun*


thank you! 

I had a great time, & that bag is quickly becoming a favorite of mine!


----------



## frick&frack

it'sanaddiction said:


> Love this!


 
thank you!  me too!


----------



## frick&frack

very edgy combo!  love the shape & the color of the bag.



it'sanaddiction said:


> Calla faux snake print clutch with Arturo Chiang shoes.


----------



## lulu3955

*frick&frack-* those CL mademoiselle marchands are so sassy and the cork looks great with the bag. 

*purseinsanity-* CL Marine Glitter Very Prive pumps <---- hubba hubba! I love the combo of the miu miu and the tori burch flats. It looks so casual and comfy. and finally your Chloe python Silverado in hot pink/burgundy  wow that is an awesome bag!


----------



## Aniski

*Purseinsanity*!!  Woah!  Love those combos!!


----------



## papertiger

*it'sanaddiction* that paiting of Eric Javits bag with Bandolino espadrilles is perfection for Summer 

*chodessa* Hayden Harnett Ginger Havana & Old Navy Flip Flops is a fruity fun mix

*Frick&Frack* your pairing of your straw bag bargain with your CL mademoiselle marchand is very clever and looks great. 

Wow is it Summer already where you all are? I had to wear my coat yesterday and it's just stopped raining here today.


----------



## papertiger

purseinsanity said:


> Black Lambskin Chanel Jumbo w/ghw and Black Leather CL Very Prives w/Red tip:



*purseinsanity*, _all _of your pairings are gorgeous and some are 'made for each other' (I expected no less) 

However this little team really does it for me. Using the CL sole for maximum impact with both the sumptuous leather of the C bag and the CL's 'singing' in unison .


----------



## papertiger

purseinsanity said:


> Black Chanel Reissue Tote w/silver hw and Christian Louboutin Candy Flats in black suede and silver hw:



...and this grouping takes eye-candy to a whole new level of stern loveliness


----------



## meluvs2shop

*purse:* wow wow wow...everything is gorgeous!!


----------



## papertiger

it'sanaddiction said:


> Calla faux snake print clutch with Arturo Chiang shoes.



That is a cute KO little bag that punches above it's weight :boxing: a great way to incorporate black into a Summer wardrobe.  Now you make me think about what shoes I can team with my Pauric Sweeny


----------



## frick&frack

lulu3955 said:


> *frick&frack-* those CL mademoiselle marchands are so sassy and the cork looks great with the bag.


thank you!  I really like natural materials (cork, straw, shells, raffia, bamboo, etc)





papertiger said:


> *Frick&Frack* your pairing of your straw bag bargain with your CL mademoiselle marchand is very clever and looks great.
> 
> Wow is it Summer already where you all are? I had to wear my coat yesterday and it's just stopped raining here today.


thank you!  yes, it summer here most of the year.  south florida is a subtropical climate.  I hardly own any closed toe shoes because I rarely need them here!


----------



## LT bag lady

So PERFECT in so MANY ways!!
This is soooo ME!

Originally Posted by *purseinsanity* 

 Black Lambskin Chanel Jumbo w/ghw and Black Leather CL Very Prives w/Red tip:






This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x773 and weights 138KB.


----------



## No Cute

Don't even know where to start except to drool and say: gorgeous, stunning, ohmygoodness, wowza, stunning.  Truly awesome pieces and excellent combos.

When I get my new camera....I have a cute combo (I don't usually get shoes to work with purses and just focus purse....but I have one combo)....lol.


----------



## P.Y.T.

frick&frack said:


> here is tonight's dinner combo:
> 
> straw bag (a steal on ebay for $10 & I added my intial) with CL mademoiselle marchand


 
 so FLY!


----------



## P.Y.T.

purseinsanity -
it'ssanaddiction-

Loves it all...


----------



## frick&frack

P.Y.T. said:


> so FLY!


 
thank you!!! 

can't wait to see your straw combos!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

purseinsanity said:


> Here goes!
> 
> First up is my Chanel Metallic Blue 226 Reissue w/black hw and Christian Louboutin Marine Glitter Very Prive pumps:


----------



## chodessa

*Wow, those are insanely HOT combos PURSEINSANITY!!! 
And that python Chloe Silverado made my heart flutter....*


----------



## LT bag lady

*Purseinsanity*, I bet you feel like a Princess when you put those CLs on!!! Amazing!


----------



## laninya79

My favorite new set!




Gianmarco Lorenzi Disco Ball Pump 









Paired with Judith Leiber Art Deco Houston Clutch








Combined:


----------



## MissPR08

*Purseinsanity* your combos are insane. 

thank you for the eyecandy


----------



## MissPR08

laninya79 said:


> My favorite new set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gianmarco Lorenzi Disco Ball Pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paired with Judith Leiber Art Deco Houston Clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Combined:


----------



## MissPR08

frick&frack said:


> here is tonight's dinner combo:
> 
> straw bag (a steal on ebay for $10 & I added my intial) with CL mademoiselle marchand



what a great steal~  

We are shoes twins.


----------



## frick&frack

G L I T T E R nirvana!!!!!!!!!!! 

I MUST possess these shoes!!! 



laninya79 said:


> My favorite new set!
> Combined:


----------



## frick&frack

MissPR08 said:


> what a great steal~
> 
> We are shoes twins.


 
yipppeeeee for show twinsies!!! 

do you have them in white too? :shame:ush:


----------



## RedDuchess

Wore this set to work the other day, liked it soo much thought I'd take a pic
Georgio Armani bag with some Cavalli suede peep-toe pumps


----------



## RedDuchess

laninya79 said:


> My favorite new set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gianmarco Lorenzi Disco Ball Pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paired with Judith Leiber Art Deco Houston Clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Combined:


 

Bling Bloww!!! Luvs it, the streets are not ready


----------



## frick&frack

great combo!  can't beat snake in my book!!! 

are those cut outs on the shoes?



RedDuchess said:


> Wore this set to work the other day, liked it soo much thought I'd take a pic
> Georgio Armani bag with some Cavalli suede peep-toe pumps


----------



## RedDuchess

frick&frack said:


> great combo! can't beat snake in my book!!!
> 
> are those cut outs on the shoes?


 
 thank you, they are little cut out silver pieces threaded together on top of the suede
headed back to drooling over purseinsanity's CL's & Chanel bag


----------



## laninya79

RedDuchess said:


> Wore this set to work the other day, liked it soo much thought I'd take a pic
> Georgio Armani bag with some Cavalli suede peep-toe pumps



Nice set red!  What skin is the bag... python?


----------



## frick&frack

OK...I think I've seen those shoes!  ITA about purseinsanity's "unexciting" combos (as she likes to call them)!!! :lolots:



RedDuchess said:


> thank you, they are little cut out silver pieces threaded together on top of the suede
> headed back to drooling over purseinsanity's CL's & Chanel bag


----------



## Deborah1986

purseinsanity said:


> Here goes!
> 
> First up is my Chanel Metallic Blue 226 Reissue w/black hw and Christian Louboutin Marine Glitter Very Prive pumps:


 
_ STUNNING !!!!_


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

laninya79 said:


> My favorite new set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gianmarco Lorenzi Disco Ball Pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paired with Judith Leiber Art Deco Houston Clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Combined:


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

RedDuchess said:


> Wore this set to work the other day, liked it soo much thought I'd take a pic
> Georgio Armani bag with some Cavalli suede peep-toe pumps



Nice!


----------



## Deborah1986

purseinsanity said:


> Black Lambskin Chanel Jumbo w/ghw and Black Leather CL Very Prives w/Red tip:


 
_this will be my dream  when i have my chanel lamskin bag with the shoes  stunning _


----------



## RedDuchess

laninya79 said:


> Nice set red! What skin is the bag... python?


 
Imitation python..I was walking by the store and it caught my eye... then the words SALE were added to the equation and we walked back out the door together
Thanks Faith Hope & LVoe
@Frick&Frack- She's being modest, they are simple in the color pallettes, but sophisticated and simply stunning in the pairings, textures, and colors.


----------



## chodessa

laninya79 said:


> My favorite new set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Combined:



*  Holy Heaven  *


----------



## Aniski

*Purseinsanity*, *laninya*, and *red duchess*...wow!!  Gorgeous combos ladies!!


----------



## frick&frack

RedDuchess said:


> Imitation python..I was walking by the store and it caught my eye... then the words SALE were added to the equation and we walked back out the door together
> Thanks Faith Hope & LVoe
> @Frick&Frack- She's being modest, they are simple in the color pallettes, but sophisticated and simply stunning in the pairings, textures, and colors.


 
I know she is...that's why I'm teasing her!


----------



## chodessa

Here are some HIGH END BAG and low end shoe combos! 

*Treesje Metro Clutch & Old Navy Patent Wedges *






*Hayden Harnett Ginger Havana & Target Espradrille Slingbacks*






*Chloe Bay(s) & Target Espradrille Slingbacks*


----------



## chodessa

*Chloe Python Betty & Target Sandals*






*With Chloe Python Silverado*






*With Chloe Python Silverado Hobo*







*Sorry for the crappy cellphone pics, too lazy to bust out the camera...*


----------



## MissPR08

^^^ love all the wedges Chodessa


----------



## MissPR08

frick&frack said:


> yipppeeeee for show twinsies!!!
> 
> do you have them in white too? :shame:ush:



White ones ??? :wondering.....No

Do you have them in white??


----------



## MissPR08

RedDuchess said:


> Wore this set to work the other day, liked it soo much thought I'd take a pic
> Georgio Armani bag with some Cavalli suede peep-toe pumps



Loving the bag


----------



## chodessa

*Kooba Elisha & Michael Kors Wedges*


----------



## kdo

*Purseinsanity, laninya, and red duchess* -- Wow, stunning combos!  I'm at a loss for words.

*cho - * I LOVE the high/low combos!  You KNOW my favs are your Chloe pythons, especially the Betty , and the Kooba combo is like yummy caramel.


----------



## purseinsanity

frick&frack said:


> what in the world are you talking about..."not as exciting"???
> 
> those glitter VPs



  Thank you sweetie!


----------



## purseinsanity

frick&frack said:


> OH GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!  I consider these VERY exciting as I feel like I'm having a heart attack right now!!!
> 
> I am a huge lover of snakeskin, so all of those pieces make me weak in the knees!!!  I'm also enamored with the lilac pieces...such a gorgeous & unusual color for bags/shoes.
> 
> BRAVO on your combos!!!



Thank you so much!  I've seen your combos, so even the fact you'd look at me is very flattering!!


----------



## purseinsanity

it'sanaddiction said:


> Calla faux snake print clutch with Arturo Chiang shoes.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulu3955 said:


> *frick&frack-* those CL mademoiselle marchands are so sassy and the cork looks great with the bag.
> 
> *purseinsanity-* CL Marine Glitter Very Prive pumps <---- hubba hubba! I love the combo of the miu miu and the tori burch flats. It looks so casual and comfy. and finally your Chloe python Silverado in hot pink/burgundy  wow that is an awesome bag!



Many thanks!  I'm a sucker for flats!    I've always been drawn to black w/ghw for some reason.  Glad you liked them!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Aniski said:


> *Purseinsanity*!!  Woah!  Love those combos!!



  Thanks *Aniski*!


----------



## purseinsanity

papertiger said:


> ...and this grouping takes eye-candy to a whole new level of stern loveliness



*papertiger*, you are waaaay too kind!  Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> *purse:* wow wow wow...everything is gorgeous!!



  Thank you *meluvs2shop*!


----------



## purseinsanity

LT bag lady said:


> So PERFECT in so MANY ways!!
> This is soooo ME!
> 
> Originally Posted by *purseinsanity*
> 
> Black Lambskin Chanel Jumbo w/ghw and Black Leather CL Very Prives w/Red tip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x773 and weights 138KB.




Thank you!!


----------



## purseinsanity

P.Y.T. said:


> purseinsanity -
> it'ssanaddiction-
> 
> Loves it all...



  Thanks *PYT*!


----------



## purseinsanity

Trolley-Dolly said:


>


----------



## purseinsanity

chodessa said:


> *Wow, those are insanely HOT combos PURSEINSANITY!!!
> And that python Chloe Silverado made my heart flutter....*



:kiss:  I'm so glad you liked them!  I've been looking at this thread for so long now!  It's nice to contribute and people actually like what they see!


----------



## purseinsanity

LT bag lady said:


> *Purseinsanity*, I bet you feel like a Princess when you put those CLs on!!! Amazing!



  I do!!  Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

laninya79 said:


> My favorite new set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gianmarco Lorenzi Disco Ball Pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paired with Judith Leiber Art Deco Houston Clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Combined:



  That combo is ssssssmokin'!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

MissPR08 said:


> *Purseinsanity* your combos are insane.
> 
> thank you for the eyecandy



Thank you *MissPR08*, for your kind words!!


----------



## purseinsanity

RedDuchess said:


> Wore this set to work the other day, liked it soo much thought I'd take a pic
> Georgio Armani bag with some Cavalli suede peep-toe pumps



Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

frick&frack said:


> OK...I think I've seen those shoes!  ITA about purseinsanity's "unexciting" combos (as she likes to call them)!!! :lolots:



  You are all too kind!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Deborah1986 said:


> _ STUNNING !!!!_



  Thank you *Deborah*!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Chodessa*, fabulous pairings!  I LOVE pairing high and low end pieces!


----------



## purseinsanity

kdo said:


> *Purseinsanity, laninya, and red duchess* -- Wow, stunning combos!  I'm at a loss for words.
> 
> *cho - * I LOVE the high/low combos!  You KNOW my favs are your Chloe pythons, especially the Betty , and the Kooba combo is like yummy caramel.



Thank you so much* kdo*!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Thanks ladies for all your comments! I just love this thread. I can't wear any heel over 3" (back problems) but I enjoy looking at those sexy shoes! 

Chodessa, love the high low combos! The target plaid espadrilles go perfectly with so many of your bags, so cute!


----------



## laninya79

Thanks for the compliments ladies!!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

laninya79 said:


> My favorite new set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gianmarco Lorenzi Disco Ball Pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paired with Judith Leiber Art Deco Houston Clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Combined:


----------



## frick&frack

loving the hi-lo combos!!!  I am especially crazy about the plaid target espadrilles (fab colors!) & the chloe python hobo! 

all hail the chloe queen! 



chodessa said:


> Here are some HIGH END BAG and low end shoe combos!
> 
> *Treesje Metro Clutch & Old Navy Patent Wedges *
> *Hayden Harnett Ginger Havana & Target Espradrille Slingbacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chloe Bay(s) & Target Espradrille Slingbacks*


 


chodessa said:


> *Chloe Python Betty & Target Sandals*
> *With Chloe Python Silverado*
> *With Chloe Python Silverado Hobo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sorry for the crappy cellphone pics, too lazy to bust out the camera...*


----------



## frick&frack

perhaps...:ninja:



MissPR08 said:


> White ones ??? :wondering.....No
> 
> Do you have them in white??


----------



## frick&frack

I am completely enthralled with that bag...



chodessa said:


> *Kooba Elisha & Michael Kors Wedges*


----------



## frick&frack

purseinsanity said:


> Thank you sweetie!


 
oh no...thank YOU for posting all of that shoe/bag porn!!!!!!!!!!!

please, please, please keep posting here!!!


----------



## frick&frack

purseinsanity said:


> Thank you so much! I've seen your combos, so even the fact you'd look at me is very flattering!!


 


I am dying for a pair of glitter VPs!!!

budget says: "not right now" ush: %$#@&*^!!!


----------



## lulu3955

*laninya79-* WOW!  that would put a twinkle in your step for sure! 

*Redduchess-* That combo is after my heart! Peep toes & python it doesn't get any better than that! 

*Chohotness- * I'm madly, truly, deeply in love with your blue bay! The madras target wedges seems to pair well with everything! That is awesome. I love how deep and rich the chloe python betty and sandal combo looks. I can just imagine showing off some summery bronzed legs. Python Silverado Hobo  need I say more. The kooba Elisha & Mks that leather looks like a perfect match of caramely goodness. 

*it'sanaddiction-* Calla faux snake print clutch is so edgy. Where does one find these clutches?


----------



## Martina_Italy

purseinsanity said:


> Here goes!
> 
> First up is my Chanel Metallic Blue 226 Reissue w/black hw and Christian Louboutin Marine Glitter Very Prive pumps:





purseinsanity said:


> Chanel Black Timeless Clutch in Caviar w/ Christian Louboutin Black Studded Very Prive Pumps:





purseinsanity said:


> Black Lambskin Chanel Jumbo w/ghw and Black Leather CL Very Prives w/Red tip:





purseinsanity said:


> Same bag but w/Chanel burgundy w/black tip patent flats:





purseinsanity said:


> Miu Miu Black Lambskin Coffer w/ghw and Tory Burch Black Nappa Revas w/ghw:





I love all the pairs you posted, but these are my favourites!! You have a great taste and some great bags-shoes!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thank you so much!!


----------



## laninya79

Nice sets @ Purse Insanity!


----------



## chodessa

It's kind of embarrassing how little those sandals cost in comparison to some of the amazing shoes on this thread, but it's not about how much you paid, it's REALLY about HOW you wear it, right?? 

Thank You frick and frick for calling me a queen.   Must.mention.that.to.my.DH. 
I think he missed the memo..


----------



## frick&frack

I couldn't agree with you more!!!!  I'm getting some hi-lo combos together for pics too!  (you saw my $10 bag the other day, right?  man, I do love a bargain!)

just let me know if you need me to explain your ranking (& the proper respect it requires) to your DH...hehe



chodessa said:


> It's kind of embarrassing how little those sandals cost in comparison to some of the amazing shoes on this thread, but *it's not about how much you paid, it's REALLY about HOW you wear it*, right??
> 
> Thank You frick and frick for calling me a queen.   Must.mention.that.to.my.DH.
> I think he missed the memo..


----------



## chodessa

And...I did see that awesome combo!! I loves me a bargain too!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

lulu3955 said:


> *laninya79-* WOW!  that would put a twinkle in your step for sure!
> 
> *Redduchess-* That combo is after my heart! Peep toes & python it doesn't get any better than that!
> 
> *Chohotness- *I'm madly, truly, deeply in love with your blue bay! The madras target wedges seems to pair well with everything! That is awesome. I love how deep and rich the chloe python betty and sandal combo looks. I can just imagine showing off some summery bronzed legs. Python Silverado Hobo  need I say more. The kooba Elisha & Mks that leather looks like a perfect match of caramely goodness.
> 
> *it'sanaddiction-* Calla faux snake print clutch is so edgy. Where does one find these clutches?


 
Thank you! It's an inexpensive bag I got from HSN.com (home shopping network). I've had it for at least a year, so I don't think its available anymore. Out of curiosity I searched ebay and found one that ships worldwide. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Calla-Purple-St...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a58acb6f0


----------



## MissPR08

frick&frack said:


> perhaps...:ninja:



can't wait to see some pics, i am sure they are just as beautiful


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Jimmy Choo Saba bag with Spiegel sandals


----------



## frick&frack

it'sanaddiction said:


> Jimmy Choo Saba bag with Spiegel sandals


 
what a great color!!!!!  looks like a bronze/brown from here...is that right?  I definitely think I see bronze in the shoes, but maybe the bag is a chocolate brown?


----------



## frick&frack

here is my combo from tuesday

marni straw bag & dior wedges


----------



## P.Y.T.

frick&frack said:


> here is my combo from tuesday
> 
> marni straw bag & dior wedges


  You know how I feel about straw handbags. You just reminded
me that I need to pull out my straw clutches... I think when I go
to SD at the end of the month I will bring them along...


----------



## P.Y.T.

I see I've missed alot...

Chodessa
LTBag lady
Red
LA


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

frick&frack said:


> here is my combo from tuesday
> 
> marni straw bag & dior wedges



You have the best shoes! Where's your collection thread?


----------



## MissPR08

frick&frack said:


> here is my combo from tuesday
> 
> marni straw bag & dior wedges



very pretty.


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Sergio Rossi Suede Peep Toe Pumps paired w/Club Monaco leather & python embossed "Lauren" Clutch*


----------



## frick&frack

P.Y.T. said:


> You know how I feel about straw handbags. You just reminded
> me that I need to pull out my straw clutches... I think when I go
> to SD at the end of the month I will bring them along...


^thanks!  I'm just waiting to see your straw!





FaithHope&LVoe said:


> You have the best shoes! Where's your collection thread?


^LOL!  thank you!  I don't have a collection thread...but that's so sweet of you to say. 



MissPR08 said:


> very pretty.


^thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

just gorgeous!!!  beautiful natural & taupe colors that look amazing on you! 



P.Y.T. said:


> *Sergio Rossi Suede Peep Toe Pumps paired w/Club Monaco leather & python embossed "Lauren" Clutch*


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

P.Y.T those shoes are amazing love them!!


----------



## purseinsanity

laninya79 said:


> Nice sets @ Purse Insanity!



  Thank you!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

it'sanaddiction said:


> Jimmy Choo Saba bag with Spiegel sandals



   LOVE this!!


----------



## purseinsanity

frick&frack said:


> here is my combo from tuesday
> 
> marni straw bag & dior wedges



Absolutely perfect together!


----------



## purseinsanity

*PYT,* those shoes are HAWT!!


----------



## ivy1026

P.Y.T. said:


> *Sergio Rossi Suede Peep Toe Pumps paired w/Club Monaco leather & python embossed "Lauren" Clutch*




Great combo


----------



## Aniski

Aww...you ladies!!  You have some amazing combos!!  I can't believe all the lovely combos I miss if I don't check in daily!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

f&f love your newest combo, I have a "thing" for Dior! Yes, the JC bag is a chocolate brown, the shoes have a strap that is chocolate and a light bronze in the print.


----------



## frick&frack

purseinsanity said:


> Absolutely perfect together!


^thank you!




it'sanaddiction said:


> f&f love your newest combo, I have a "thing" for Dior! Yes, the JC bag is a chocolate brown, the shoes have a strap that is chocolate and a light bronze in the print.


^thanks!  I sure do love the colors in your last combo!


----------



## meluvs2shop

wow P.Y.T, it'sanaddiction, & frick & frack! great combos!


----------



## frick&frack

^thanks!


----------



## P.Y.T.

*F&F thank you miss lady..
SpoiledRoyalty
Purseinsanity
ivy1026
Aniski
meluvs2shop*

Thanks ladies.. However, I'm still looking for the perfect handabg
to match. I want something funky though. I say this because the shoe
itself is just a simple but classic shoe. So, an eye catching bag would
set it off nicely I think.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^i'm sure you'll find something. either way the bag & shoe look great together. nice marriage.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

PYT love that combo!


----------



## chodessa

*Kooba Elisha & Suede Cork Platforms from Target... *


----------



## kdo

Oh my, HOT combo, cho!  I love those cork platforms.  I MUST now look for them!


----------



## kdo

*Chloe Marci in Whiskey with Replay sandals.*


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Fabulousity* -Thank you.
*Kdo, chodessa *-LUV the bags! Yummy colors.


----------



## purseinsanity

chodessa said:


> *Kooba Elisha & Suede Cork Platforms from Target... *



Gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

*kdo,* love it!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

here's MY first combo post!

gucci pelham & cynthia vincent for target:


----------



## meluvs2shop

chodessa said:


> *Kooba Elisha & Suede Cork Platforms from Target... *



i LOVE this!!

*kdo:* gorgeous chloe & great color! i like the sandals too.


----------



## P.Y.T.

*meluvs2shop* -Great first combo!


*P.S. *I think I need to hit up target! All these great finds in shoes 'and
accessories. Who knew...


----------



## No Cute

PYT!  That is one stunning bag and those shoes are amazing.  The combo is killer!  LOVE IT!


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> here's MY first combo post!
> 
> gucci pelham & cynthia vincent for target:



Love it!  So many great Target shoes!


----------



## purseinsanity

So I got home from work not too long ago and even though I'm totally exhausted I can't sleep.   So what do I do?  Why, take pictures of course!   


First up:

Chanel beige and black Portobello Tote w/Marc Fisher Espadrilles.  (Leather is like BUTTAH!!)


----------



## purseinsanity

Jimmy Choo Tie Dyed Python Rhona w/Christian Dior Cannage "Bee" slides:


----------



## purseinsanity

Jimmy Choo Eelskin Riki w/Tory Burch Stingray Revas:


----------



## purseinsanity

Louis Vuitton Mirage (I cannot for the life of me remember the name of this bag!) w/Patent Leather Jimmy Choos:


----------



## purseinsanity

Marc Jacobs Ostrich Stam w/Snakeskin Manolo Blahnik Mary Janes:


----------



## purseinsanity

Dooney & Burke Ostrich Clutch w/ Christian Dior Cannage Bee Slides:


----------



## purseinsanity

Balenciaga Giant Envelope Clutch w/GGH and Black Jimmy Choo slides:


----------



## purseinsanity

Chanel Portobello w/Christian Louboutin Nude Patent Mater Claudes:


----------



## purseinsanity

Finally, one of my favorites!  My BRAND NEW!    (I've been on the hunt for these forEVER!!)  Christian Louboutin Oxblood Glitter Very Prives w/Patent Chanel Jumbo:


----------



## chodessa

PurseInsanity!!


----------



## frick&frack

this is such a great every day combo!!!  of course, you know I'm obsessed with cork! 



chodessa said:


> *Kooba Elisha & Suede Cork Platforms from Target... *


----------



## frick&frack

beautiful rich colors...& the scarf pulls it all together perfectly!!! 



kdo said:


> *Chloe Marci in Whiskey with Replay sandals.*


----------



## frick&frack

YEAH...welcome!!!  I love the shape of this bag, & the match is PERFECT!!!



meluvs2shop said:


> here's MY first combo post!
> 
> gucci pelham & cynthia vincent for target:


----------



## frick&frack

oh, thank goodness you can't sleep!!!  maybe I could help you to not sleep more often if it makes you share your goodies with us??? 

LOVE combos where you're matching an ACCENT color!!!  just  that so very very much!!!!!



purseinsanity said:


> So I got home from work not too long ago and even though I'm totally exhausted I can't sleep. So what do I do? Why, take pictures of course!
> 
> 
> First up:
> 
> Chanel beige and black Portobello Tote w/Marc Fisher Espadrilles. (Leather is like BUTTAH!!)


----------



## frick&frack

stunningly gorgeous color...the bag is 2DF!!!  but I am so enamored with the color!!!  I have at least 3 different nail polishes that would match this exactly...



purseinsanity said:


> Jimmy Choo Tie Dyed Python Rhona w/Christian Dior Cannage "Bee" slides:


----------



## frick&frack

purseinsanity said:


> Jimmy Choo Eelskin Riki w/Tory Burch Stingray Revas:


stingray!!!!!!!!!!




purseinsanity said:


> Louis Vuitton Mirage (I cannot for the life of me remember the name of this bag!) w/Patent Leather Jimmy Choos:


cool color combo on the bag!




purseinsanity said:


> Marc Jacobs Ostrich Stam w/Snakeskin Manolo Blahnik Mary Janes:


this is probably my favorite color of all time!  I often choose this color for eveningwear. 




purseinsanity said:


> Dooney & Burke Ostrich Clutch w/ Christian Dior Cannage Bee Slides:


OK, more gorgeous color!!!  I think we like the same colors...




purseinsanity said:


> Balenciaga Giant Envelope Clutch w/GGH and Black Jimmy Choo slides:


fantastic classic black combo!




purseinsanity said:


> Chanel Portobello w/Christian Louboutin Nude Patent Mater Claudes:


beautiful!




purseinsanity said:


> Finally, one of my favorites! My BRAND NEW!  (I've been on the hunt for these forEVER!!) Christian Louboutin Oxblood Glitter Very Prives w/Patent Chanel Jumbo:


these are 1 of my HG shoes!!!


----------



## No Cute

I love this thread and am so excited to add my pair: 

python embossed Seychelles and bronze South American ostrich Veronica by Ignes (very fuzzy picture....hmm...need to fix that)


----------



## lulu3955

*Cho-* I'm loving all these target shoes! They match up perfectly with your bags!!

*Kdo- *I love how the scarf ties it all together. Your Marcie is TDF! and those shoes couldn't be any cuter. 

*meluvs2shop-* love your avi. It makes me giggle. Yes more target de boutique shoes! They look flawless with your gucci. Man I wish I could have snagged those in my size. 

*Purseinsanity-* Jimmy Choo Eelskin Riki w/Tory Burch Stingray Revas are THE perfect match!!! It's like they were made for each other! Your combos are great! I recently tried to buy a pair of CLs Oxbloods and they ended up being fake and sent back. I've been looking for them for ages too  Yours are so pretty. 

*nocute-* I love those Seychelles. They are so Stylish and Seychelles are normally very comfy.


----------



## lulu3955

Here is my pair(s)

Hayden Harnett Wyeth Tote & Chie Mihara's Bosfo slingbacks

Hayden Harnett Wyeth Hobo & Chie Mihara's Bosfo slingbacks


----------



## purseinsanity

chodessa said:


> PurseInsanity!!



  thank you *chodessa*!


----------



## purseinsanity

frick&frack said:


> oh, thank goodness you can't sleep!!!  maybe I could help you to not sleep more often if it makes you share your goodies with us???
> 
> LOVE combos where you're matching an ACCENT color!!!  just  that so very very much!!!!!



You are too kind!


----------



## purseinsanity

frick&frack said:


> stunningly gorgeous color...the bag is 2DF!!!  but I am so enamored with the color!!!  I have at least 3 different nail polishes that would match this exactly...



Ooooh!  Mi casa es su casa!!  Share your nailpolish w/me and I'll share the bag!


----------



## purseinsanity

frick&frack said:


> stingray!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> cool color combo on the bag!
> 
> 
> 
> this is probably my favorite color of all time!  I often choose this color for eveningwear.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, more gorgeous color!!!  I think we like the same colors...
> 
> 
> 
> fantastic classic black combo!
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> these are 1 of my HG shoes!!!




*F&F*, you are too sweet!  I love your screen name, BTW!


----------



## purseinsanity

No Cute said:


> I love this thread and am so excited to add my pair:
> 
> python embossed Seychelles and bronze South American ostrich Veronica by Ignes (very fuzzy picture....hmm...need to fix that)



What a sexy combo!


----------



## purseinsanity

lulu3955 said:


> *Cho-* I'm loving all these target shoes! They match up perfectly with your bags!!
> 
> *Kdo- *I love how the scarf ties it all together. Your Marcie is TDF! and those shoes couldn't be any cuter.
> 
> *meluvs2shop-* love your avi. It makes me giggle. Yes more target de boutique shoes! They look flawless with your gucci. Man I wish I could have snagged those in my size.
> 
> *Purseinsanity-* Jimmy Choo Eelskin Riki w/Tory Burch Stingray Revas are THE perfect match!!! It's like they were made for each other! Your combos are great! I recently tried to buy a pair of CLs Oxbloods and they ended up being fake and sent back. I've been looking for them for ages too  Yours are so pretty.
> 
> *nocute-* I love those Seychelles. They are so Stylish and Seychelles are normally very comfy.




Thank you!  I'm so sorry the oxbloods didn't work out!  What size are you?  I can keep a lookout and let you know if I see some.  I've stalked them for months!    First time I saw them in my size!


----------



## purseinsanity

lulu3955 said:


> Here is my pair(s)
> 
> Hayden Harnett Wyeth Tote & Chie Mihara's Bosfo slingbacks
> 
> Hayden Harnett Wyeth Hobo & Chie Mihara's Bosfo slingbacks



Gorgeous!  Don't you just love HH!??!


----------



## No Cute

Thanks for the kind comments.  I am determined to fix the pixel-ation issue and repost a rockin' picture.  You're right, Purseinsanity...it is sexy. LOL.  I'm such a Mom, I forget that I can be sexy...teehee.  Trying to think of other fun combos now that my camera is in action.


----------



## shikki

just found this thread! My 2 loves together, I've just about lost my mind!

Chodessa....what a wonderful idea for a thread!

Purse Insanity...Love all your combos it's so hard to pick a fave! WOW!


----------



## chodessa

Yes more combos everyone!! 

Thank You Shikki...  

Glad you're posting meluv2shop! Love the CV's they were sold out by me. 

Lovely combos Lulu, the shoes are TDF and those HH's are so smooshey and delicious!


----------



## purseinsanity

shikki said:


> just found this thread! My 2 loves together, I've just about lost my mind!
> 
> Chodessa....what a wonderful idea for a thread!
> 
> Purse Insanity...Love all your combos it's so hard to pick a fave! WOW!



Thank you so much *shikki*!


----------



## chodessa

*Chloe Chain Betty & Target Knot Wedges*


----------



## frick&frack

I LOVE the bronze metallic color, & the shape of the bag is fab!



No Cute said:


> I love this thread and am so excited to add my pair:
> 
> python embossed Seychelles and bronze South American ostrich Veronica by Ignes (very fuzzy picture....hmm...need to fix that)


----------



## frick&frack

those shoes are A W E S O M E!!!!!



lulu3955 said:


> Here is my pair(s)
> 
> Hayden Harnett Wyeth Tote & Chie Mihara's Bosfo slingbacks
> 
> Hayden Harnett Wyeth Hobo & Chie Mihara's Bosfo slingbacks


----------



## purseinsanity

chodessa said:


> *Chloe Chain Betty & Target Knot Wedges*


 
Those go perfectly together!


----------



## frick&frack

more bronze!!!



chodessa said:


> *Chloe Chain Betty & Target Knot Wedges*


----------



## MissPR08

purseinsanity said:


> Louis Vuitton Mirage (I cannot for the life of me remember the name of this bag!) w/Patent Leather Jimmy Choos:



The name of the bag is LV Griet. we are bag twins 

Love love every combo, you have an amazing collection!!!


----------



## MissPR08

kdo said:


> *Chloe Marci in Whiskey with Replay sandals.*



Beautiful orange sandals!


----------



## MissPR08

chodessa said:


> *Kooba Elisha & Suede Cork Platforms from Target... *



You the shoes!


----------



## MissPR08

No Cute said:


> I love this thread and am so excited to add my pair:
> 
> python embossed Seychelles and bronze South American ostrich Veronica by Ignes (very fuzzy picture....hmm...need to fix that)



Phyton


----------



## MissPR08

lulu3955 said:


> Here is my pair(s)
> 
> Hayden Harnett Wyeth Tote & Chie Mihara's Bosfo slingbacks
> 
> Hayden Harnett Wyeth Hobo & Chie Mihara's Bosfo slingbacks



OMG OMG, anything with fringes, yes yes! gorgeous


----------



## MissPR08

P.Y.T. said:


> *Sergio Rossi Suede Peep Toe Pumps paired w/Club Monaco leather & python embossed "Lauren" Clutch*


----------



## MissPR08

I hope I didn't miss anyone, You guys are the best!


----------



## frick&frack

today's lunch combo

pucci & pucci


----------



## No Cute

MissPR08 said:


> Phyton


 
Just the embossed leather; unfortunately, not the real deal.


----------



## purseinsanity

MissPR08 said:


> The name of the bag is LV Griet. we are bag twins
> 
> Love love every combo, you have an amazing collection!!!



Yes that's it!!!  Bless you!  It was driving me crazy!

You have great taste!


----------



## purseinsanity

frick&frack said:


> today's lunch combo
> 
> pucci & pucci



How cute!  Reminds me of Lilly Pulitzer and West Palm Beach!


----------



## No Cute

Another try in focus?


----------



## purseinsanity

^Oh, I love those!!  Perfect match but the clutch and shoes are even perfection alone!!


----------



## chodessa

Thanks everyone... I think I've run out of cheap Target thrills...


----------



## lulu3955

purseinsanity said:


> Thank you!  I'm so sorry the oxbloods didn't work out!  What size are you?  I can keep a lookout and let you know if I see some.  I've stalked them for months!    First time I saw them in my size!



 I'm a 40.5/41. 

Thank you *Frick&Frack*. What a great Pucci Combo you posted. It's so bright and cheery.

*MissPR08- * I  Fringe! 

OMG *Cho*!!! Your kooba elisha is taunting me! 

*Nocute-* The new photos blew me away!!! Amazing! The bronze is so pretty in your seafoam chair/couch.


----------



## No Cute

Thanks.  So glad I took another try at the pics.  I know it is my best combo, pretty much the only one worthy of posting here with all these beauties.  I am thinking of others, though.


----------



## chodessa

^^ All pairings are worthy of posting here!! Please post more!!


----------



## Deborah1986

purseinsanity said:


> Chanel Portobello w/Christian Louboutin Nude Patent Mater Claudes:


 
_love it again !! love the Portobello it's on my wishlist too_


----------



## frick&frack

purseinsanity said:


> How cute! Reminds me of Lilly Pulitzer and West Palm Beach!


 
haha...exactly! (notice where I'm from )


----------



## frick&frack

oooo...nice!  love that whiskey color!



No Cute said:


> Another try in focus?


----------



## frick&frack

thank you!



lulu3955 said:


> Thank you *Frick&Frack*. What a great Pucci Combo you posted. It's so bright and cheery.


----------



## Gerry

Frick&Frack, would it be too nosey to ask how many pairs of shoes that you think you have??? I do believe that you are the official shoe queen!


----------



## frick&frack

Gerry said:


> Frick&Frack, would it be too nosey to ask how many pairs of shoes that you think you have??? I do believe that you are the official shoe queen!


 
hahaha!!! :lolots:

to be honest, I'm not sure how many I have.  I have been cleaning out my closet, & consigning/donating lots of shoes.  I'm sure I have more than 100 pairs of shoes, & more than 50 pairs of flip flops.  BUT...I am definitely NOT the shoe queen!  not on tPF, & not even on this thread!

but I do appreciate the compliment! 

when are you going to post a combo???


----------



## meluvs2shop

TY everyone for the warm welcome & compliments. 

*frick&frack-* that pucci combo is incredibly cute & whimsical.
*purse-* can i go shopping in your closet?
*No Cute-* is your clutch ostrich? Either way, it's gorgeous!
*lulu-* i love the rich brown color of your HH bags.


----------



## frick&frack

meluvs2shop said:


> *frick&frack-* that pucci combo is incredibly cute & whimsical


 
thank you!


----------



## No Cute

meluvs2shop said:


> TY everyone for the warm welcome & compliments.
> 
> *frick&frack-* that pucci combo is incredibly cute & whimsical.
> *purse-* can i go shopping in your closet?
> *No Cute-* is your clutch ostrich? Either way, it's gorgeous!
> *lulu-* i love the rich brown color of your HH bags.


 
Yes, an Ignes, so South American Ostrich.  Emu?  Softer than the more traditional ostrich from what I've been told.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I was going to use this combo for Mother's Day today but it's a bit windy/chilly here today so I may opt out of open toe shoes.

These pictures are old.

CL VPs & clutch. I am not sure of the name of the clutch (it's not name brand). It's one of my favorites that I bought while in LA a few years ago.


----------



## meluvs2shop

btw- *HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY* to all TPF Mommies!!!!


----------



## chodessa

Love the cork/red patent CL's Meluvstoshop!! 
And happy *FIRST* Momma's day to you!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Deborah1986 said:


> _love it again !! love the Portobello it's on my wishlist too_


 Thanks *Deborah*!


----------



## purseinsanity

frick&frack said:


> haha...exactly! (notice where I'm from )


 


  Duh!  I never even looked at that!


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> TY everyone for the warm welcome & compliments.
> 
> *frick&frack-* that pucci combo is incredibly cute & whimsical.
> *purse-* can i go shopping in your closet?
> *No Cute-* is your clutch ostrich? Either way, it's gorgeous!
> *lulu-* i love the rich brown color of your HH bags.


 

Thank you sweetie!  Any time!


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> I was going to use this combo for Mother's Day today but it's a bit windy/chilly here today so I may opt out of open toe shoes.
> 
> These pictures are old.
> 
> CL VPs & clutch. I am not sure of the name of the clutch (it's not name brand). It's one of my favorites that I bought while in LA a few years ago.


 

This is gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

Happy Mother's Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## No Cute

meluvs2shop said:


> I was going to use this combo for Mother's Day today but it's a bit windy/chilly here today so I may opt out of open toe shoes.
> 
> These pictures are old.
> 
> CL VPs & clutch. I am not sure of the name of the clutch (it's not name brand). It's one of my favorites that I bought while in LA a few years ago.


 
Just gorgeous!


----------



## frick&frack

beautiful!  the clutch looks very cool!



meluvs2shop said:


> I was going to use this combo for Mother's Day today but it's a bit windy/chilly here today so I may opt out of open toe shoes.
> 
> These pictures are old.
> 
> CL VPs & clutch. I am not sure of the name of the clutch (it's not name brand). It's one of my favorites that I bought while in LA a few years ago.


----------



## frick&frack

meluvs2shop said:


> btw- *HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY* to all TPF Mommies!!!!


 
I second that!  Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## frick&frack

OK, I've been having some combo fun & drinking mimosas!  so here we go...

last night's combo...pucci & reef flip flops


----------



## frick&frack

cheapie straw monogram bag & zanotti cane/lucite wedges


----------



## frick&frack

^can you see 1 of my dogs in that pic?  lol!

another cheapie straw (sensing a trend?) & CL espadrilles


----------



## frick&frack

monogram straw & morgan & co initial flip flops


----------



## frick&frack

straw & steve madden wedges


----------



## frick&frack

monogram straw (patriotic) & hilfiger slides (love these cheapie shoes)


----------



## frick&frack

stripe straw (embroidered with my name, hence the black box) & CL espadrilles


----------



## frick&frack

marni straw & via spiga rattan/tortoise patent wedges


----------



## frick&frack

vintage enid collins bag (entitled "flora & fauna" from the 60s) & marc jacobs espadrilles


----------



## tillie46

frick&frack said:


> ok, i've been having some combo fun & drinking mimosas!  So here we go...
> 
> Last night's combo...pucci & reef flip flops



*love the colors......love pucci*


----------



## tillie46

frick&frack said:


> cheapie straw monogram bag & zanotti cane/lucite wedges




*i love this combo.......love zanotti*


----------



## tillie46

frick&frack said:


> ^can you see 1 of my dogs in that pic?  lol!
> 
> another cheapie straw (sensing a trend?) & CL espadrilles



*F&F'S.......DWP..."DRINKING WHILE POSTING"......LOVE YOUR LOOBS & BAG*


----------



## tillie46

frick&frack said:


> monogram straw & morgan & co initial flip flops



*LOVE THE MONOGRAM STRAW & FLIP FLOPS*




frick&frack said:


> straw & steve madden wedges




*LOVE........LOVE ..........LOVE*


----------



## frick&frack

tillie46 said:


> *love the colors......love pucci*


 


tillie46 said:


> *i love this combo.......love zanotti*


 


tillie46 said:


> *F&F'S.......DWP..."DRINKING WHILE POSTING"......LOVE YOUR LOOBS & BAG*


 


tillie46 said:


> *LOVE THE MONOGRAM STRAW & FLIP FLOPS*
> 
> *LOVE........LOVE ..........LOVE*


 
thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!

  mimosas all around!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

LOVE your combos F&F!!! Especially your CL espadrilles


----------



## tillie46

frick&frack said:


> monogram straw (patriotic) & hilfiger slides (love these cheapie shoes)


*LOVE THE SLIDES........BEAUTIFUL COMBO*




frick&frack said:


> stripe straw (embroidered with my name, hence the black box) & CL espadrilles


*BEAUTIFUL..........I'M AN ESPADRILL FREAK....ESPECIALLY CL'S*



frick&frack said:


> marni straw & via spiga rattan/tortoise patent wedges


*LOVE THE RATTAN/TOUTOISE WEDGES*



frick&frack said:


> vintage enid collins bag (entitled "flora & fauna" from the 60s) & marc jacobs espadrilles



*FLORA & FAUNA, I LOVE IT!  WHAT CHILDRENS' STORY WAS THAT FROM?  LOVE YOUR MARC JACOBS ESPADRILLES....*


----------



## frick&frack

Trolley-Dolly said:


> LOVE your combos F&F!!! Especially your CL espadrilles


 
thank you!!! 

I am wild about espadrilles!


----------



## frick&frack

tillie46 said:


> *LOVE THE SLIDES........BEAUTIFUL COMBO*
> 
> *BEAUTIFUL..........I'M AN ESPADRILL FREAK....ESPECIALLY CL'S*
> 
> *LOVE THE RATTAN/TOUTOISE WEDGES*
> 
> *FLORA & FAUNA, I LOVE IT! WHAT CHILDRENS' STORY WAS THAT FROM? LOVE YOUR MARC JACOBS ESPADRILLES....*


 
thank you so much!!! 

my fav thing about the lilac CL wedges is the RIC RAC trim! 

I'm not sure what story you're thinking of, but disney's "sleeping beauty" has 3 fairy godmothers...flora (flowers), fauna (animals), & merriweather.  is that what you're remembering?  it's my fav disney movie!


----------



## chodessa

Gorgeous Straw Collection/Combos F&F!!
I lurrrvvve the Steve Madden quilted, bowed, red patent cork wedges... they're like every one of my favorite things all rolled into one!!


----------



## frick&frack

chodessa said:


> Gorgeous Straw Collection/Combos F&F!!
> I lurrrvvve the Steve Madden quilted, bowed, red patent cork wedges... they're like every one of my favorite things all rolled into one!!


 
thanks!  I know...can you believe those shoes?  for me, they hit red accessories, cork, patent, & quilted...so fabulous!!!  I think I found them on ebay or at DSW?  as I recall, I paid around $20!


----------



## P.Y.T.

*F&F* -I'll take everything please!!!!!!!!!! You always put together colorful & cute combo's!


P.S.
If you ever find yourself in cali please feel free to drop off any
unwanted handbags! Especilly the straw ones....TIA


----------



## frick&frack

P.Y.T. said:


> *F&F* -I'll take everything please!!!!!!!!!! You always put together colorful & cute combo's!
> 
> 
> P.S.
> If you ever find yourself in cali please feel free to drop off any
> unwanted handbags! Especilly the straw ones....TIA


 
oh, you are SO SWEET!!! 

I had so much fun with those combos this morning!  I'm so pleased that you like them too.  when I come to SF, we are DEFINITELY getting together!!! 

now, please stop driving me insane with the shoes in your avatar! 

PS:  still waiting to see YOUR straw bags!!!


----------



## papertiger

frick&frack said:


> here is my combo from tuesday
> 
> marni straw bag & dior wedges



OK, I am so behind on this thread :shame:- I just love this combo


----------



## papertiger

meluvs2shop said:


> here's MY first combo post!
> 
> gucci pelham & cynthia vincent for target:



* meluvs2shop *this is genious


----------



## papertiger

purseinsanity said:


> Finally, one of my favorites!  My BRAND NEW!    (I've been on the hunt for these forEVER!!)  Christian Louboutin Oxblood Glitter Very Prives w/Patent Chanel Jumbo:



I am week at the knees and I'm not even a CL junkie - you are a dangerous temptress *purseinsanity*


----------



## papertiger

No Cute said:


> Another try in focus?



Perfect, go with everything pairing


----------



## papertiger

*frick&frack* - all your summer combos are so fresh and inspired (and that vintage beg so utterly fabulous)

*melove2shop* I also adore your red CLs with the no name clutch 

love these too, what a bag! And those sandals look so comfy as well as great to look at


----------



## mayen120

Balenciaga Sang City GGH + Prada gold wedges 





 By mayen120 at 2010-05-09


----------



## No Cute

This thread is so stunning!  Again, wow!

And the fun straw summer combos are inspiring.  I am going to pull out all bags and shoes tomorrow and hunt for items to sell and combos to post.  Squee...fun organizing day!


----------



## lulu3955

*F&F-* I'm loving all these combos! They really are so cheery and pretty. I bet they reflect your personality. 

*Mayen120-* Your pradas look so lovely with your Bal's hardware.


----------



## lulu3955

Hayden Harnett Paule Marrot Editions Avion Tote in Les Grands Pavots Bleu paired with J crew Ribbon Flippy Floppies.


----------



## lulu3955

Hayden Harnett Conrad Shoulder Bag, Black Onyx paired with Hayden Harnett Greenpoint Cork Wedges, Black and Eucalyptus.


----------



## No Cute

Awesome HH combo ^^^


----------



## ivy1026

mayen120 said:


> Balenciaga Sang City GGH + Prada gold wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By mayen120 at 2010-05-09




love this combo


----------



## chodessa

Gorgeous Mayan.... that Bal is Beautiful!!! 

LU!!!! LOVING THE FLIPPY FLOPPIES WITH THE AVION... .. and of course the Conrad and Greenpoints are just PERFECT..


----------



## chodessa

*LARGE  <huge> Chloe Quilited Bay & Michael Kors Wedges*


----------



## photomama24

purseinsanity said:


> Finally, one of my favorites!  My BRAND NEW!    (I've been on the hunt for these forEVER!!)  Christian Louboutin Oxblood Glitter Very Prives w/Patent Chanel Jumbo:




  I love all your combos!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*F&F*, I love all your wonderful summer bags!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

papertiger said:


> I am week at the knees and I'm not even a CL junkie - you are a dangerous temptress *purseinsanity*



  Then my job here is done!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

mayen120 said:


> Balenciaga Sang City GGH + Prada gold wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By mayen120 at 2010-05-09



  The red on that Bal is TDF!!


----------



## purseinsanity

lulu3955 said:


> Hayden Harnett Paule Marrot Editions Avion Tote in Les Grands Pavots Bleu paired with J crew Ribbon Flippy Floppies.



Love them both!!


----------



## purseinsanity

lulu3955 said:


> Hayden Harnett Conrad Shoulder Bag, Black Onyx paired with Hayden Harnett Greenpoint Cork Wedges, Black and Eucalyptus.



Those HH shoes are so cute!  Are they comfy?


----------



## purseinsanity

chodessa said:


> *LARGE  <huge> Chloe Quilited Bay & Michael Kors Wedges*



OMG!  Love it!


----------



## purseinsanity

photomama24 said:


> I love all your combos!!!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## shikki

Frick and Frack you are the spring summer/resort queen! Love it and you know I love the nails even more! My 2 faves are the enid collins bags and the Zanottis( I have a thing for Zanotti!) L.O.V.E!


frick&frack said:


> vintage enid collins bag (entitled "flora & fauna" from the 60s) & marc jacobs espadrilles





frick&frack said:


> cheapie straw monogram bag & zanotti cane/lucite wedges



*purseinsanity & chodessa*

Thanks!


----------



## shikki

chodessa said:


> *LARGE  <huge> Chloe Quilited Bay & Michael Kors Wedges*


----------



## mammabyrdie

All of these combos are so FAB! You're killing me ladies.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

*purseinsanity*, your combos are !

*frick&frack*, I love all your straw bags combos !

Here some of mine:

Rouge Vif HAC with CL black patent VPs:






And Blue Jean Birkin with CL beige python Balacortas:






Hope you like them!


----------



## liquid_room

lightpinkdaisy

WOWWWWW


----------



## LarissaHK

Gorgeous combos ladies


----------



## LarissaHK

I didn't post here for ages Here are some of new combos.




....




...


----------



## LarissaHK

frick&frack said:


> stripe straw (embroidered with my name, hence the black box) & CL espadrilles


 *F&F* love this combo and the shoes are so cute, really fabulous


----------



## LarissaHK

*purseinsanity*, gorgeous combo


----------



## frick&frack

papertiger said:


> OK, I am so behind on this thread :shame:- I just love this combo


 


papertiger said:


> *frick&frack* - all your summer combos are so fresh and inspired (and that vintage beg so utterly fabulous)


 
thank you!!!  I'm so glad you like the vintage bag.  not everyone thinks they're as wonderful as I do.  of course, that doesn't stop me from carrying them!


----------



## frick&frack

nice combo!  welcome to the thread!



mayen120 said:


> Balenciaga Sang City GGH + Prada gold wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By mayen120 at 2010-05-09


----------



## frick&frack

No Cute said:


> This thread is so stunning! Again, wow!
> 
> And the fun straw summer combos are inspiring. I am going to pull out all bags and shoes tomorrow and hunt for items to sell and combos to post. Squee...fun organizing day!


 


lulu3955 said:


> *F&F-* I'm loving all these combos! They really are so cheery and pretty. I bet they reflect your personality.


 


*lulu*--  I definitely love color!


----------



## frick&frack

lulu3955 said:


> Hayden Harnett Paule Marrot Editions Avion Tote in Les Grands Pavots Bleu paired with J crew Ribbon Flippy Floppies.


^these colors are FANTASTIC!!!  I just LOOOOOOOOOOVE this combo!!!!!



lulu3955 said:


> Hayden Harnett Conrad Shoulder Bag, Black Onyx paired with Hayden Harnett Greenpoint Cork Wedges, Black and Eucalyptus.


^nice classic black.  the shoes have very cool lines, & the cork is fab!


----------



## frick&frack

chodessa said:


> *LARGE  <huge> Chloe Quilited Bay & Michael Kors Wedges*


 
you have made me completely obsessed with the chloe bay bag!!!


----------



## frick&frack

purseinsanity said:


> *F&F*, I love all your wonderful summer bags!!!


 
thank you!!!


----------



## frick&frack

shikki said:


> Frick and Frack you are the spring summer/resort queen! Love it and you know I love the nails even more! My 2 faves are the enid collins bags and the Zanottis( I have a thing for Zanotti!) L.O.V.E!


 
LOL...thanks!

I'm so glad I tried a 2nd coat of the polish!  I'm also happy that you like the vintage bag...which I absolutely love!  did you notice that the zanotti's wedge is clear with caning sandwiched in the lucite?  zanotti can be so ridiculously cool!


----------



## frick&frack

lightpinkdaisy said:


> *frick&frack*, I love all your straw bags combos !
> 
> Here some of mine:
> 
> Rouge Vif HAC with CL black patent VPs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Blue Jean Birkin with CL beige python Balacortas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like them!


 
thank you so much!!!

I love your matches!  there is something so fabulous about matching the details, isn't there?  red soles with a red bag & blue as part of the pattern that matches the bag...OUTSTANDING!!!


----------



## frick&frack

LarissaHK said:


> I didn't post here for ages Here are some of new combos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
beautiful neutral chanel combo!  but the turquoise combo makes me feel...:girlwhack:  I am crazy about the suede on the shoes matching the bag, PLUS the soles of the shoes matching the bag charm!!!  hehehe


----------



## frick&frack

LarissaHK said:


> *F&F* love this combo and the shoes are so cute, really fabulous


 
thank you so much!!!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

frick&frack said:


> thank you so much!!!
> 
> I love your matches! there is something so fabulous about matching the details, isn't there? red soles with a red bag & blue as part of the pattern that matches the bag...OUTSTANDING!!!


 
Thank you, *frick&frack*! They are not exact matches, but it's not noticable when you walk fast.


----------



## No Cute

My go-to shoes and their favorite bag:
Sam Edelman navy pointy toe, snake embossed, studded (sound awful, don't they?) flats
Hayden Harnett indigo patent Lorca






The shoes are so beat up, and I stink with a camera, but what a great pair with jeans and any shirt.


----------



## frick&frack

very cute combo!  I like the color a lot.  I have so much trouble with navy; do you wear it a lot?  I can see that these 2 would be great with jeans.



No Cute said:


> My go-to shoes and their favorite bag:
> Sam Edelman navy pointy toe, snake embossed, studded (sound awful, don't they?) flats
> Hayden Harnett indigo patent Lorca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shoes are so beat up, and I stink with a camera, but what a great pair with jeans and any shirt.


----------



## No Cute

I searched and search for a blue jeans blue bag.  This works great.  Usually, I pick a bag based on my top, but when nothing else stands out, or something more nuetral is called for, I go for the Lorca.


----------



## shikki

frick&frack said:


> LOL...thanks!
> 
> I'm so glad I tried a 2nd coat of the polish!  I'm also happy that you like the vintage bag...which I absolutely love!  did you notice that the zanotti's wedge is clear with caning sandwiched in the lucite?  zanotti can be so ridiculously cool!



Its so cool and unique! And I did notice the lucite and cane.  Genius!  Zanotti is  definitely ridiculously cool!


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

lightpinkdaisy said:


> *purseinsanity*, your combos are !
> 
> 
> 
> And Blue Jean Birkin with CL beige python Balacortas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like them!




Nice combo! Love the flats


----------



## purseinsanity

*lightpinkdaisy*:  thank you so much!  Yours are amazing!  I love how you matched your Birkins to the subtle details of the shoes!  Genius!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Larissa*:  thank you for the compliment!!!  I LOVE all your combos!


----------



## purseinsanity

*No Cute*, love the navy blue combo!


----------



## No Cute

Every combo is so gorgeous!  I can't multi-quote or I'd drool repeatedly over each pic!

Since I'm in consumer hault mode, I actually have found this thread helpful in reminding me to mix and match and enjoy the lovelies I have.  Who needs more when one has shoes from her best friend like this? (My ever skillful photography again....ugh)

Sandals by Poetic License and clutches by Ignes.


----------



## purseinsanity

^Perfect for spring!


----------



## meluvs2shop

this is my new favorite thread...i love coming in here.


----------



## No Cute

meluvs2shop said:


> this is my new favorite thread...i love coming in here.


 
Me too.  I pulled out my clutches today and my only heels (4 pair), and wow I had a lot of options!  Really fun!


----------



## No Cute

More of today's fun.

Steve Madden something or others from Marshalls with
1. Ignes baby Millie in zebra calf hair (whoa, bad pic...)





2. Ignes Tango in Royal Purple





3. Goldenbleu Tiffany in amethyst patent (my favorite bag with these shoes)





4. Goldenbleu Ella in water, for those totally low maintenance moments


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> this is my new favorite thread...i love coming in here.



Me too!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*No Cute*!  Great combos!


----------



## lulu3955

*lightpinkdaisy-* Lovely pairs. I really like Blue Jean Birkin with CL beige python Balacortas combo. Your CLs have just a hint of the the blue jean color on the toe. It's so beautiful. 

*LarissaHK-* Love the Blue Hermes with the Blue CLs and how the ladybug charm really ties them together. 

*NoCute-* Bag twins! I have a HH ICP Lorca. It's one of my favorite travel bags. It works with everything. I'm loving all these clutches of yours. I remember seeing you like a year ago in the kooba forum... the hope clutch. Did you ever end up getting one?


----------



## lulu3955

Hayden Harnett Eucalyptus Havana Hobo & Hayden Harnett Eucalyptus Iskia Wedges. 

(this is one of my favorite leathers of all time I had to show the full spread)


----------



## No Cute

purseinsanity said:


> *No Cute*! Great combos!


 
Thank you, purseinsanity!  That is high praise coming from you! 

I like Target, too.

Loeffler Randall for Target shoes and an Elliot Lucca Demi Tropez in saffron. (And again with the fuzzy NC pics....ugh. Gotta stop the hands from rattling.)







After this, I have on more series of shots of my only shoes that came in a dustbag.  All my shoes have houses (aka, boxes) even the Target ones, but there is only one pair that comes with a sleeping bag, too.


----------



## No Cute

lulu3955 said:


> Hayden Harnett Eucalyptus Havana Hobo & Hayden Harnett Eucalyptus Iskia Wedges.
> 
> (this is one of my favorite leathers of all time I had to show the full spread)


 
Oh wow oh wow oh yum!  And a great pic!  Beauties all!


----------



## chodessa

*Love THE SPREAD LU!! 

Nice NOCUTE!! I missed LR's Target Collection..  When was that?*


----------



## No Cute

lulu3955 said:


> *NoCute-* Bag twins! I have a HH ICP Lorca. It's one of my favorite travel bags. It works with everything. *I'm loving all these clutches of yours. I remember seeing you like a year ago in the kooba forum... the hope clutch. Did you ever end up getting one*?


 
How fun is that, my bag-sista!  Thanks for the clutch praise.  I've really had fun with those.  The prices are more in my range  and I enjoy carrying them.  The Lorca is the perfect size, imo. My Ignes Tango Max is only slightly smaller, then the GB Tiffany probably holds more than my biggest bag 

 And wow, you are good!!!!  I did get a Hope.  She's lovely.  Black leather.


----------



## No Cute

Cho, I think those are two years old maybe?  I don't recall.


----------



## No Cute

Anyone around for a "reveal" of my fanciest shoes? and her companion clutches?


----------



## frick&frack

very spring like...yipee for color!!! 



No Cute said:


> Every combo is so gorgeous! I can't multi-quote or I'd drool repeatedly over each pic!
> 
> Since I'm in consumer hault mode, I actually have found this thread helpful in reminding me to mix and match and enjoy the lovelies I have. Who needs more when one has shoes from her best friend like this? (My ever skillful photography again....ugh)
> 
> Sandals by Poetic License and clutches by Ignes.


----------



## frick&frack

such fun pairs!  I must say, I really love to see all the color!!!



No Cute said:


> More of today's fun.
> 
> Steve Madden something or others from Marshalls with
> 1. Ignes baby Millie in zebra calf hair (whoa, bad pic...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Ignes Tango in Royal Purple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Goldenbleu Tiffany in amethyst patent (my favorite bag with these shoes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Goldenbleu Ella in water, for those totally low maintenance moments


----------



## frick&frack

this just confirms (once again) how very much I need to invest in GRAY accessories! 



lulu3955 said:


> Hayden Harnett Eucalyptus Havana Hobo & Hayden Harnett Eucalyptus Iskia Wedges.
> 
> (this is one of my favorite leathers of all time I had to show the full spread)


----------



## frick&frack

that yellow bag is GREAT! 



No Cute said:


> I like Target, too.
> 
> Loeffler Randall for Target shoes and an Elliot Lucca Demi Tropez in saffron. (And again with the fuzzy NC pics....ugh. Gotta stop the hands from rattling.)


----------



## No Cute

frick&frack said:


> that yellow bag is GREAT!


 
Thanks.  That combination of EL and LR for Target was born of my play date today.  I HAVE to find something to wear with them now...lol.  EL does great yellows!


----------



## No Cute

My sweet red snake embossed Kate Spade peek toe Gwens.

1. Ignes Tango Max in dark grey patent with custom braided strap.





2. Ignes small makeup case in Lipstick Pink (with black or black/white, the red shoes and pink case would really be rockin')





3. KS Savona clutch (is that the right name?) for the purist in us





4. And my fav of the day to rock out a simple black dress: Ignes zebra calf hair Baby Millie and my KS red.


----------



## frick&frack

love the red shoes!!!  pretty pairings, & the last one is my favorite too!



No Cute said:


> My sweet red snake embossed Kate Spade peek toe Gwens.
> 
> 1. Ignes Tango Max in dark grey patent with custom braided strap.
> 
> 2. Ignes small makeup case in Lipstick Pink (with black or black/white, the red shoes and pink case would really be rockin')
> 
> 3. KS Savona clutch (is that the right name?) for the purist in us
> 
> 4. And my fav of the day to rock out a simple black dress: Ignes zebra calf hair Baby Millie and my KS red.


----------



## No Cute

Thanks, Frick&Frack!  I love your combos!  Do you have any new ones today?


----------



## Aniski

Wow!  I really like how you ladies combine your bags and shoes!  I definitely will take tips from here (although I am not much of a handbag person) and post some pics with my not so expensive bags


----------



## LarissaHK

*Frick&Frack*: thank you 
*lulu3955*: thank you, I like all your combos too, you match bags with shoes so perfectly
*No cute*: very pretty combos
*Aniski*: pls post your combos too, it's not important they are cheap or expensive at all


----------



## purseinsanity

Aniski said:


> Wow!  I really like how you ladies combine your bags and shoes!  I definitely will take tips from here (although I am not much of a handbag person) and post some pics with my not so expensive bags



Please post!  It's not about how expensive or cheap the shoes or bags are...just how creative you can be with them!  Besides, ANY shoes and bags are eye porn as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Lulu*, I'm soooo loving grey right now!


----------



## meluvs2shop

purseinsanity said:


> Please post!  It's not about how expensive or cheap the shoes or bags are...just how creative you can be with them!  Besides, ANY shoes and bags are eye porn as far as I'm concerned!





eye porn!! lol


----------



## shikki

LarissaHK said:


> I didn't post here for ages Here are some of new combos.
> 
> ...


----------



## frick&frack

the box version of the enid collins vintage "flora & fauna" bag with pucci "sponge" wedges


----------



## tillie46

frick&frack said:


> the box version of the enid collins vintage "flora & fauna" bag with pucci "sponge" wedges





*I know I've said it before, but your Enid Collins Vintage "Flora & Fauna" Bag is Fabulous!  Your Pucci wedges............Gorgeous *


----------



## frick&frack

tillie46 said:


> *I know I've said it before, but your Enid Collins Vintage "Flora & Fauna" Bag is Fabulous! Your Pucci wedges............Gorgeous *


 
thank you!  that bag makes me smile, & the shoes are sooo comfy.


----------



## lulu3955

*frick&frack-* I love how the pink flower on your flora & fauna bag matches with the pink on your pucci wedges.


----------



## MissPR08

^^^ FF, love the Pucci wedges!


----------



## frick&frack

lulu3955 said:


> *frick&frack-* I love how the pink flower on your flora & fauna bag matches with the pink on your pucci wedges.


thank you!...ummmmm...are you starting to figure out that I just _might_ have a problem?  the matching thing goes very deep with me...




MissPR08 said:


> ^^^ FF, love the Pucci wedges!


thank you!  it's hard to narrow it down, but these are probably my favorite pair of puccis...probably!


----------



## No Cute

Love it, FF!  Totally adore the purse. So cute.


----------



## Ilgin

frick&frack said:


> the box version of the enid collins vintage "flora & fauna" bag with pucci "sponge" wedges


 
Gorgeous combo ! The F&F bag is simply AMAZING!!


----------



## shikki

frick&frack said:


> the box version of the enid collins vintage "flora & fauna" bag with pucci "sponge" wedges



Love...never heard of this brand...going to educate myself after seeing your 2 beauties!


----------



## shikki

lulu3955 said:


> Hayden Harnett Eucalyptus Havana Hobo & Hayden Harnett Eucalyptus Iskia Wedges.
> 
> (this is one of my favorite leathers of all time I had to show the full spread)



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## MissPR08

frick&frack said:


> thank you!...ummmmm...are you starting to figure out that I just _might_ have a problem?  the matching thing goes very deep with me...
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!  it's hard to narrow it down, but these are probably my favorite pair of puccis...probably!



I can see why, it has the perfect colors. I love Pucci!


----------



## frick&frack

No Cute said:


> Love it, FF! Totally adore the purse. So cute.


 


Ilgin said:


> Gorgeous combo ! The F&F bag is simply AMAZING!!


 


shikki said:


> Love...never heard of this brand...going to educate myself after seeing your 2 beauties!


 thank you all!  enid collins is from texas, & she designed bags in the 60s & early 70s.  I just love her designs!





MissPR08 said:


> I can see why, it has the perfect colors. I love Pucci!


ITA!


----------



## No Cute

FF: googling her work right now.  What a blast!  One day, I want to get a vintage box purse, bakelite I think, to display in my office.


----------



## frick&frack

No Cute said:


> FF: googling her work right now. What a blast! One day, I want to get a vintage box purse, bakelite I think, to display in my office.


 
I LOVE bakelite!  I have quite a bit of bakelite jewelry.  I also have a big collection of vintage bags...big surprise!:shame:  the vintage evening bags are my favorites!


----------



## chodessa

Let's see some vintage combos F&F!! Share the love!!


----------



## *sam**

Hi Girls,
It is so exciting to see all the beautiful pairs you put together.
I was playing a little today, so here come some of my combos.


----------



## frick&frack

chodessa said:


> Let's see some vintage combos F&F!! Share the love!!


 
you know, I haven't done any evening combos, have I?  I'll take some pics this morning.

I'm reorganizing my closets...now where did I put my evening bags???  LOL!


----------



## frick&frack

great combos!  welcome to the thread. 

is that first bag YSL?  if so, I'm dying for that bag! 



*sam** said:


> Hi Girls,
> It is so exciting to see all the beautiful pairs you put together.
> I was playing a little today, so here come some of my combos.


----------



## frick&frack

here's another vintage combo:

enid collins pavan II vintage bag & prada vernice folk acquamarin slides


----------



## *sam**

frickfrack said:


> great combos!  welcome to the thread.
> 
> is that first bag YSL?  if so, I'm dying for that bag!



Thank you very much frick&frack.
Yes, that is an YSL Nadja, beige, medium size. You can also wear it as a big clutch...


----------



## shikki

frick&frack said:


> here's another vintage combo:
> 
> enid collins pavan II vintage bag & prada vernice folk acquamarin slides



Another    I just googled her and such beautiful pieces.  When we finally settle down ( hopefully soon) I'm gonna buy a few of her pieces to display.  Real art!


----------



## shikki

*sam** said:


> Hi Girls,
> It is so exciting to see all the beautiful pairs you put together.
> I was playing a little today, so here come some of my combos.
> View attachment 1101294
> 
> 
> View attachment 1101295
> 
> 
> View attachment 1101293
> 
> 
> View attachment 1101291
> 
> 
> View attachment 1101292



Nice!


----------



## frick&frack

shikki said:


> Another  I just googled her and such beautiful pieces. When we finally settle down ( hopefully soon) I'm gonna buy a few of her pieces to display. Real art!


 
I got all of my enid collins bags on ebay.  for the most part, they were all under $50.  the very first box bags that she made with papier mache can go for $500 & up.  also, her bags with cats tend to sell for more than $200.  I'm so glad you like her designs as I'm crazy about her.  I display many of my EC bags on my book shelves in the living room!

you know, her son is a jewelry designer.  the ladies in my family have been collecting his things for at least 20 years.  my aunt used to live in austin, TX, & would buy his silver jewelry for us as gifts.  his name is jeep collins.


----------



## lulu3955

frick&frack said:


> thank you!...ummmmm...are you starting to figure out that I just _might_ have a problem?  the matching thing goes very deep with me...



I think I only noticed it because I have the same problem.  LOL

*Shikki-* Thank you. 

**Sam**-* I love your LV Damier Azur combo... Who makes those shoes? they look amazing!


----------



## lulu3955

Hayden Harnett Paule Marrot Editions Beatrice Satchel, Caffe
&
J crew Driving Mocs


----------



## shikki

frick&frack said:


> I got all of my enid collins bags on ebay.  for the most part, they were all under $50.  the very first box bags that she made with papier mache can go for $500 & up.  also, her bags with cats tend to sell for more than $200.  I'm so glad you like her designs as I'm crazy about her.  I display many of my EC bags on my book shelves in the living room!
> 
> you know, her son is a jewelry designer.  the ladies in my family have been collecting his things for at least 20 years.  my aunt used to live in austin, TX, & would buy his silver jewelry for us as gifts.  his name is jeep collins.



I'm going look into his jewelery!  Yea I noticed most of the prices were reasonable and this is art that is up my ally versus paitnings and such which I don't get?!  By settling down I meant like find a town and home to settle in as DH is still doing his residency right now. Can't wait to have my own home! Sigh!


----------



## shikki

I decided to put up a couple of my combos.  Nothing super duper luxe like you ladies.  Just a couple of mine:

DVF Warhol stripe beach tote w/t Gap suede sandals and Seigor morrison for target flats!


----------



## shikki

This one is Coach Maggie w/t Giuseppe Zanotti Heels ( I love the holographic/oil slick effect on the pumps!)


----------



## shikki

My final one for today Coach Sydney Satchel w/t Coach Metallic Sierra Sandals.


----------



## frick&frack

birds of a feather...



lulu3955 said:


> I think I only noticed it because I have the same problem.  LOL


----------



## frick&frack

I'm so jealous that you can wear these lovely warm colors!



lulu3955 said:


> Hayden Harnett Paule Marrot Editions Beatrice Satchel, Caffe
> &
> J crew Driving Mocs


----------



## frick&frack

I DEMAND that you send me that bag...IMMEDIATELY!!! 



shikki said:


> I decided to put up a couple of my combos. Nothing super duper luxe like you ladies. Just a couple of mine:
> 
> DVF Warhol stripe beach tote w/t Gap suede sandals and Seigor morrison for target flats!


----------



## frick&frack

shikki said:


> This one is Coach Maggie w/t Giuseppe Zanotti Heels ( I love the holographic/oil slick effect on the pumps!)


that holo effect is sooo cool!!! 





shikki said:


> My final one for today Coach Sydney Satchel w/t Coach Metallic Sierra Sandals.


such a gorgeous color on that bag!


----------



## frick&frack

shikki said:


> I decided to put up a couple of my combos. Nothing super duper luxe like you ladies. Just a couple of mine:


 
hey girlie...I've posted combos in here that are WAAAAY less luxe than the ones you've posted today.  so don't say that!

*remember, it's not about the PRICE, it's about the PAIR!!!! *

seems like we all love to see the _matching_ that everyone does more than anything else!

oh, & don't forget to send me that DVF warhol tote...today


----------



## frick&frack

OK...*cho*, as requested, vintage evening bags...

vintage clear/crystal bag with escada satin/crystal pumps 





see frack in the background?


----------



## frick&frack

vintage clear/crystal bag with silver laser cut renee caovilla slingbacks (I need to take these to my cobbler to have him remove the long witch-toe thingy...now they look dated)





frick is in the background of this one


----------



## frick&frack

vintage beaded bag & renee caovillas


----------



## frick&frack

vintage beaded/embroidered bag & renee caovillas




there's frack again!



this bag is truly amazing


----------



## shikki

Oh God F&F so beautiful! My Mom has these vintage evening bags from back in the 70's/80's when she was a newlywed I should dig them out and use them!  The clear crystal bag 

I know its not the price but the matching thats why I posted them but you can't help feel a lil intimidated when a lot of these combos are like down payments on a home.

LOL...glad you like the DVF bag it's a life saver to carry stuff for DS.  You won't believe I paid $2.50 for it ( it was total $14 with shipping and taxes) Don't you love a deal!


----------



## frick&frack

shikki said:


> Oh God F&F so beautiful! My Mom has these vintage evening bags from back in the 70's/80's when she was a newlywed I should dig them out and use them! The clear crystal bag
> 
> I know its not the price but the matching thats why I posted them but you can't help feel a lil intimidated when a lot of these combos are like down payments on a home.
> 
> LOL...glad you like the DVF bag it's a life saver to carry stuff for DS. You won't believe I paid $2.50 for it ( it was total $14 with shipping and taxes) Don't you love a deal!


 
you should DEFINITELY raid your mom's closet!!!  people comment on my vintage bags more than anything else.  plus, you will look unique, which I love.

I can understand that you feel intimidated, but I'm glad you're over it.  the regular posters in here are very sweet ladies, & we all just love the matching.  I do admit that I get excited about seeing a super luxe combo, but I honestly get just as excited about a cool pair of flip flops!!!  anyway, if anyone nasty or snotty comes in here, we'll squash them like a bug!  don't worry!

I'm going to hurt you if you don't send me that bag.  seriously...hurt you!

don't you think that somehow you OWE me that bag?  somehow?  there must be a reason...  I mean, it was such a good deal, you won't even miss it!  hehehehehehehehe


----------



## chodessa

*Shikki!! As the OP, let me just reiterate that this thread was started to showcase ALL pairs... new, old, high priced, low priced, same colors, different colors, different patterns.... ANYTHING GOES!!

Any and ALL combos always get the kindest of feedback and are ALWAYS appreciated!!! 


*


----------



## chodessa

shikki said:


>



I have these flats too!!
Aren't they just the cutest??
I cannot tell you how many compliments I receive every time I wear this shoes....


----------



## chodessa

lulu3955 said:


> Hayden Harnett Paule Marrot Editions Beatrice Satchel, Caffe
> &
> J crew Driving Mocs



*Lu, I LOVE how you picked up the yellow in the bag with your awesome mocs!! It really brings out the yellow leaves! *


----------



## chodessa

lulu3955 said:


> **Sam**-* I love your LV Damier Azur combo... Who makes those shoes? they look amazing!



Agreed Sam!!
I love those wedges! Who are they by? They are faboosh!!


----------



## No Cute

Don't even know how to begin the love!  Gorgeous...every combo, amazing.

Love your vintage, F&F.


----------



## shikki

chodessa said:


> *Shikki!! As the OP, let me just reiterate that this thread was started to showcase ALL pairs... new, old, high priced, low priced, same colors, different colors, different patterns.... ANYTHING GOES!!
> 
> Any and ALL combos always get the kindest of feedback and are ALWAYS appreciated!!!
> 
> 
> *




thank You!


----------



## shikki

chodessa said:


> I have these flats too!!
> Aren't they just the cutest??
> I cannot tell you how many compliments I receive every time I wear this shoes....



Yes they are the cutest! And even better when you find them on clearance for $5!


----------



## shikki

frick&frack said:


> you should DEFINITELY raid your mom's closet!!!  people comment on my vintage bags more than anything else.  plus, you will look unique, which I love.
> 
> I can understand that you feel intimidated, but I'm glad you're over it.  the regular posters in here are very sweet ladies, & we all just love the matching.  I do admit that I get excited about seeing a super luxe combo, but I honestly get just as excited about a cool pair of flip flops!!!  anyway, if anyone nasty or snotty comes in here, we'll squash them like a bug!  don't worry!
> 
> I'm going to hurt you if you don't send me that bag.  seriously...hurt you!
> 
> don't you think that somehow you OWE me that bag?  somehow?  there must be a reason...  I mean, it was such a good deal, you won't even miss it!  hehehehehehehehe



So frick, how bout we make a deal?  I'll send you the bag , you send me a an all access pass to play in you closet ? LOL I think it's a pretty fair deal!


----------



## MissPR08

*sam** said:


> Hi Girls,
> It is so exciting to see all the beautiful pairs you put together.
> I was playing a little today, so here come some of my combos.
> View attachment 1101294
> 
> 
> View attachment 1101295
> 
> 
> View attachment 1101293
> 
> 
> View attachment 1101291
> 
> 
> View attachment 1101292



Nice!


----------



## MissPR08

frick&frack said:


> here's another vintage combo:
> 
> enid collins pavan II vintage bag & prada vernice folk acquamarin slides



FF, what a stunning color on your toes!


----------



## MissPR08

shikki said:


> My final one for today Coach Sydney Satchel w/t Coach Metallic Sierra Sandals.



I love those coach sandals, very pretty on. love the combo


----------



## MissPR08

lulu3955 said:


> Hayden Harnett Paule Marrot Editions Beatrice Satchel, Caffe
> &
> J crew Driving Mocs


----------



## chodessa

shikki said:


> Yes they are the cutest! And even better when you find them on clearance for $5!




 

Lucky Duck!!


----------



## frick&frack

No Cute said:


> Love your vintage, F&F.


 
thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

shikki said:


> So frick, how bout we make a deal? I'll send you the bag , you send me a an all access pass to play in you closet ? LOL I think it's a pretty fair deal!


 
come on down!!!


----------



## frick&frack

MissPR08 said:


> FF, what a stunning color on your toes!


 
thank you!  it's china glaze "entourage"...I love it!


----------



## SisiEko

This is one of those moments when I close my eyes and take the plunge. Here we go, my first combos:







Goldenbleu Audra and Nicole Miller peep toes.



Francesco Biasia bag and Sesto Meucci Slides



Lizard Clutch (bought on a trip to W Africa) and Sesto Meucci Slides


----------



## No Cute

SisiEko said:


> This is one of those moments when I close my eyes and take the plunge. Here we go, my first combo:
> 
> View attachment 1102071
> 
> 
> View attachment 1102072
> 
> 
> Goldenbleu Audra and Nicole Miller peep toes.


 
SOOO cute!  Awesome combo!


----------



## frick&frack

LOVELY combos!!!  I especially like the slides & biasia bag!



SisiEko said:


> This is one of those moments when I close my eyes and take the plunge. Here we go, my first combos:
> 
> View attachment 1102071
> 
> 
> View attachment 1102072
> 
> 
> Goldenbleu Audra and Nicole Miller peep toes.
> 
> View attachment 1102077
> 
> Francesco Biasia bag and Sesto Meucci Slides
> 
> View attachment 1102076
> 
> Lizard Clutch (bought on a trip to W Africa) and Sesto Meucci Slides


----------



## tillie46

frick&frack said:


> OK...*cho*, as requested, vintage evening bags...
> 
> vintage clear/crystal bag with escada satin/crystal pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see frack in the background?



*Beautiful............I'm so glad to see your evening bags & shoes!!  And, yes, I see Frack in the background*


----------



## tillie46

frick&frack said:


> vintage clear/crystal bag with silver laser cut renee caovilla slingbacks (I need to take these to my cobbler to have him remove the long witch-toe thingy...now they look dated)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frick is in the background of this one



*Oh, these shoes match the crystal purse exactly.  They are both Gorgeous!!*


----------



## tillie46

frick&frack said:


> vintage beaded bag & renee caovillas





*This pair is sooooooo Gorgeous!  The detail beading on the purse is unbelievable.  Is the bag also Renee Caovillas?*


----------



## tillie46

frick&frack said:


> vintage beaded/embroidered bag & renee caovillas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's frack again!  *I love the shoes with wooden heels..........and Frack!*
> 
> 
> 
> this bag is truly amazing



*Now, this bag is truly unreal!  The details on the bag........  *


----------



## tillie46

I'm truly amazed at your shoe and bag collection!  I thought you _just had a few matching sets......  _


----------



## MissPR08

frick&frack said:


> thank you!  it's china glaze "entourage"...I love it!


----------



## MissPR08

SisiEko said:


> This is one of those moments when I close my eyes and take the plunge. Here we go, my first combos:
> 
> View attachment 1102071
> 
> 
> View attachment 1102072
> 
> 
> Goldenbleu Audra and Nicole Miller peep toes.
> 
> View attachment 1102077
> 
> Francesco Biasia bag and Sesto Meucci Slides
> 
> View attachment 1102076
> 
> Lizard Clutch (bought on a trip to W Africa) and Sesto Meucci Slides



Lovely!


----------



## shikki

MissPR08 said:


> I love those coach sandals, very pretty on. love the combo



Thank you! Those sandals are my favorite since the metallic is so close to being nude, they go with everything!




SisiEko said:


> This is one of those moments when I close my eyes and take the plunge. Here we go, my first combos:
> 
> View attachment 1102071
> 
> 
> View attachment 1102072
> 
> 
> Goldenbleu Audra and Nicole Miller peep toes.
> 
> View attachment 1102077
> 
> Francesco Biasia bag and Sesto Meucci Slides
> 
> View attachment 1102076
> 
> Lizard Clutch (bought on a trip to W Africa) and Sesto Meucci Slides



Nice combos!


----------



## shikki

frick&frack said:


> come on down!!!



LOL...I just had a vision of Bob Barker with this bag...Not a pretty sight!


----------



## *sam**

*Shikki, Lulu3955, Chodessa, MissPR08, Firck_Frack*, Thanks a lot.

*Lulu and Chodessa*, The wedges are from LeaFoscati, Italian brand. 

*Lulu*, Love your yellow shoe combination!

*Shikki*, Those beach combos look so comfy.

*Frick/Frack*, you really have a unique colection.

*Sisieko,* very nice pairs.


----------



## frick&frack

tillie46 said:


> *Beautiful............I'm so glad to see your evening bags & shoes!! And, yes, I see Frack in the background*


 


tillie46 said:


> *Oh, these shoes match the crystal purse exactly. They are both Gorgeous!!*


thank you! I think those might be my favorite fancy pair of shoes!





tillie46 said:


> *This pair is sooooooo Gorgeous! The detail beading on the purse is unbelievable. Is the bag also Renee Caovillas?*


thanks!  no, the bag is vintage.  it's great for spring/summer weddings.





tillie46 said:


> *Now, this bag is truly unreal! The details on the bag........  *


thank you!  I was soooooo lucky to find that bag!!!  it's beaded & embroidered on both the front & back, then it has the heavy detailed metal work & cloisonne on the top & sides.  it's a GEM!!!





tillie46 said:


> I'm truly amazed at your shoe and bag collection! I thought you _just had a few matching sets...... _


hehe...thank you again! 

those were just some of my _vintage_ evening bags...


----------



## frick&frack

shikki said:


> LOL...I just had a vision of Bob Barker with this bag...Not a pretty sight!


 
hahaha...I hadn't even thought of that!


----------



## frick&frack

*sam** said:


> *Shikki, Lulu3955, Chodessa, MissPR08, Firck_Frack*, Thanks a lot.
> 
> *Frick/Frack*, you really have a unique colection.


 
you're welcome & thank you!


----------



## chodessa

F&F, you have an amazing vintage collection...  
And I meant to tell you, your avatar pic is just tooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

chodessa said:


> F&F, you have an amazing vintage collection...
> And I meant to tell you, your avatar pic is just tooooo cute!!!!!


 
thank you sooo much!!! 

that's my little niece...she's starting to want to dress herself now (18 mos old).  she has the CUTEST personality!


----------



## lulu3955

*Shikki-* DVF beach tote w/ Gap sandals is such a perfect pair for summer. I can imagine taking that combo on vacation. I'm in love with your coach maggie. Normally I'm not into coach but that bag is spectacular. 

*SisiEko-* Francesco Biasia bag and Sesto Meucci Slides 

*Frick&Frack-* Love the vintage combos. I really love the vintage beaded/embroidered bag & renee caovillas (wood ones) with the pup in the background. <--- what a cutie btw


----------



## lulu3955

Belen Echandia Whisper to Me in Wine 
Hayden Harnett Laurel Flats in Platinum Lizard


----------



## No Cute

lulu3955 said:


> Belen Echandia Whisper to Me in Wine
> Hayden Harnett Laurel Flats in Platinum Lizard


 

Lulu Amazing.  And that BE wine leather...such a remarkable color. Gorgeous!


----------



## P.Y.T.

*lulu3955 -
NoCute -
Chodessa -
ivy1026 -
Aniski -:flowers*:

Gosh I've missed so much in just a few days. But I love coming back
to see the wide range and variety of everyones combos. You ladies
always manage to put a smile on my face with all your eye candy!

*ETA:* I hope I didn't miss anyone!


----------



## P.Y.T.

F&F -You just had to go there with all af your beautiful straw & sandal combo's! 
I swear my heart was racing. I think we need a straw handbag collection
thread! Furthermore, where do you get all of these unique pieces from?
Anyhoo, you are the QUEEN of strawhandbags & colorful sandals... LUV it.


----------



## P.Y.T.

frick&frack said:


> vintage beaded/embroidered bag & renee caovillas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's frack again!
> 
> 
> 
> this bag is truly amazing


 
Is this vintage?? LUV it.


----------



## Ilgin

Frick, your vintage bags make me droool! gorgeous combo with the RCs!!


----------



## Grandmommie

Hi, wanted to show my Bottega Veneta Curry Sloane bag and sandals..


----------



## Grandmommie

Here is another one of my favs....Chanel!


----------



## frick&frack

lulu3955 said:


> *Frick&Frack-* Love the vintage combos. I really love the vintage beaded/embroidered bag & renee caovillas (wood ones) with the pup in the background. <--- what a cutie btw


 
thank you!  I think you're talking about my last combo.  those shoes are copper-colored fabric, not wood, with crystals on the vamp.

I think it was frick (the lighter one) in that pic.  he would thank you, but he's currently taking a nap.  hehe

edit:  nope, just checked.  it was frack in that pic.  he's also napping...


----------



## frick&frack

the color of this bag is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!



lulu3955 said:


> Belen Echandia Whisper to Me in Wine
> Hayden Harnett Laurel Flats in Platinum Lizard


----------



## frick&frack

P.Y.T. said:


> F&F -You just had to go there with all af your beautiful straw & sandal combo's!
> I swear my heart was racing. I think we need a straw handbag collection
> thread! Furthermore, where do you get all of these unique pieces from?
> Anyhoo, you are the QUEEN of strawhandbags & colorful sandals... LUV it.


 
thank you so much! 

I've collected most of my vintage bags from ebay & local antique stores...also a few from my grandma.  I highly recommend that everyone raid your mom's & grandma's closets. 

the straw bags with my intials came from marshalls or tj maxx (I went to a place in the mall to have my intials embroidered & glued or sewed it on the bag) except for the large/stiff bag with the ribbon.  it came from ellabellas online.  the other more expensive straw bags came from NM or saks.


----------



## frick&frack

P.Y.T. said:


> Is this vintage?? LUV it.


 
soooooo very vintage & rare.  I've never seen anything like it in all my years of shopping.  I feel VERY lucky to have found it!


----------



## frick&frack

Ilgin said:


> Frick, your vintage bags make me droool! gorgeous combo with the RCs!!


 
thank you for your kind words!

I really wasn't sure anyone would like my vintage things; they're so quirky.  I really love them, so I don't think about what anyone else thinks.  I'm very pleased & flattered that so many ladies have said so many nice things about them.

again, I bet most of your moms or grandmas have gorgeous gems like these hiding in their closets!  happy hunting!


----------



## frick&frack

what a super happy color!  love it!!!



Grandmommie said:


> Hi, wanted to show my Bottega Veneta Curry Sloane bag and sandals..


----------



## frick&frack

fantastic tote!



Grandmommie said:


> Here is another one of my favs....Chanel!


----------



## chodessa

Beyoootiful Grandmommie!!

And I love the BE with the PL's Lulu... perfect combo!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*shikki*, your combos are delicious!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*F&F*, you are a genius with your combos!  I love the detailing on some of your shoes are bags...it's amazing with all the beadwork!

Love all the vintage too!


----------



## purseinsanity

lulu3955 said:


> Belen Echandia Whisper to Me in Wine
> Hayden Harnett Laurel Flats in Platinum Lizard



The color of this bag is TDF!  And love the shoes!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Grandmommie said:


> Hi, wanted to show my Bottega Veneta Curry Sloane bag and sandals..


----------



## purseinsanity

Grandmommie said:


> Here is another one of my favs....Chanel!


----------



## purseinsanity

Here's a couple new ones for me!

First up are my new Christian Louboutin python leopard print flats w/Gerard Darel black python bag:


----------



## purseinsanity

I have a thing for python, LOL!

Zagliani Puffy Python bag in glittery dark grey/charcoal (forgot the exact name of the color!) w/Anthracite Glitter Christian Louboutin NPs:


----------



## No Cute

purseinsanity said:


> I have a thing for python, LOL!
> 
> Zagliani Puffy Python bag in glittery dark grey/charcoal (forgot the exact name of the color!) w/Anthracite Glitter Christian Louboutin NPs:


 
Love both your new pics, but especially this one!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thank you so much *No Cute*!


----------



## tillie46

purseinsanity said:


> Here's a couple new ones for me! * You're still shopping....*
> 
> First up are my new Christian Louboutin python leopard print flats w/Gerard Darel black python bag: * And, of course they are Python.......The Cl flats, and the Gerard Darel Bag are TDF!!! :true:  *





purseinsanity said:


> I have a thing for python, LOL!
> 
> Zagliani Puffy Python bag in glittery dark grey/charcoal (forgot the exact name of the color!) w/Anthracite Glitter Christian Louboutin NPs: * Purse........the Zagliani Python Bag is Beautiful, and the Cl's.............gorgeous!!   *


----------



## tillie46

*Purse........when you're all dressed up in your Finery...don't worry about me... home cleaning my house... wearing my schmatte!  lol  *


----------



## purseinsanity

^LOL!  You don't fool me!  Your closet is probably a 1000x more exciting than mine!


----------



## tillie46

*You really are a million laughs............*


----------



## chodessa

wow PurseInsanity.....totally LOVING your python bags and CL's... I had a Zagliani for a hot minute (ended up returning it for monetary reasons ), and they are hands down the most divine Python available IMO...


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks *chodessa*!  I have yet to use the Zagliani believe it or not.  Haven't had any place to go, LOL.  It really is fantastic python though!


----------



## shikki

Thank You everyone! You guys are so sweet!

*purseinsanity* Your combos are awesome! I don't even like python and am drooling!


----------



## shikki

*lulu3955* Love you BE bag! The leather looks so luscious!


----------



## purseinsanity

shikki said:


> Thank You everyone! You guys are so sweet!
> 
> *purseinsanity* Your combos are awesome! I don't even like python and am drooling!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## frick&frack

purseinsanity said:


> *F&F*, you are a genius with your combos! I love the detailing on some of your shoes are bags...it's amazing with all the beadwork!
> 
> Love all the vintage too!


 
thank you so much!  that is so kind! :shame:


----------



## frick&frack

I have a thing for python too!  whether it's mine or someone else's!!! 

that zagliani bag is my fav of yours so far...I _think_!  the color, the shape, the skin 



purseinsanity said:


> Here's a couple new ones for me!
> 
> First up are my new Christian Louboutin python leopard print flats w/Gerard Darel black python bag:


 


purseinsanity said:


> I have a thing for python, LOL!
> 
> Zagliani Puffy Python bag in glittery dark grey/charcoal (forgot the exact name of the color!) w/Anthracite Glitter Christian Louboutin NPs:


----------



## frick&frack

another pair with one of my straw bags...valentino python heels


----------



## tillie46

Your Valentino Python Shoes are so gorgeous, and I love stacked wooden heels!!


----------



## frick&frack

tillie46 said:


> Your Valentino Python Shoes are so gorgeous, and I love stacked wooden heels!!


 
thank you! 

I love the stacked wooden heel too!  I've noticed that I'm very drawn to natural elements in shoes (snake, cork, wood, raffia, bamboo, shells, stones, etc).


----------



## lulu3955

*Nocute-* Thank you 

*Grandmommie-* Bottega Veneta Curry Sloane bag & sandals. Is possibly my favorite pairing on this entire thread. I love the color!! 

*Frick&Frack-* I love that those are your pups names. The straw bag...valentino python heels combo. I love how the textures pair well together with the embroidery, straw, python. 

*Purseinsanity- *Thank you  Zagliani!!!! OMG! that python looks TDF! I'm another exotic lover here. 

*Shikki-* Thanks the leather is very nice on my BE.


----------



## purseinsanity

frick&frack said:


> I have a thing for python too!  whether it's mine or someone else's!!!
> 
> that zagliani bag is my fav of yours so far...I _think_!  the color, the shape, the skin



Thanks sweetie!


----------



## purseinsanity

lulu3955 said:


> *Nocute-* Thank you
> 
> *Grandmommie-* Bottega Veneta Curry Sloane bag & sandals. Is possibly my favorite pairing on this entire thread. I love the color!!
> 
> *Frick&Frack-* I love that those are your pups names. The straw bag...valentino python heels combo. I love how the textures pair well together with the embroidery, straw, python.
> 
> *Purseinsanity- *Thank you  Zagliani!!!! OMG! that python looks TDF! I'm another exotic lover here.
> 
> *Shikki-* Thanks the leather is very nice on my BE.



Thanks so much *lulu*!


----------



## MissPR08

purseinsanity said:


> I have a thing for python, LOL!
> 
> Zagliani Puffy Python bag in glittery dark grey/charcoal (forgot the exact name of the color!) w/Anthracite Glitter Christian Louboutin NPs:


----------



## MissPR08

lulu3955 said:


> Belen Echandia Whisper to Me in Wine
> Hayden Harnett Laurel Flats in Platinum Lizard



Beautiful shade of purple!


----------



## MissPR08

Grandmommie said:


> Hi, wanted to show my Bottega Veneta Curry Sloane bag and sandals..



Loving the yellow!


----------



## MissPR08

P.Y.T. said:


> F&F -You just had to go there with all af your beautiful straw & sandal combo's!
> I swear my heart was racing. I think we need a straw handbag collection
> thread! Furthermore, where do you get all of these unique pieces from?
> Anyhoo, you are the QUEEN of strawhandbags & colorful sandals... LUV it.



I was wondering the same thing, FF!
amazing pieces!


----------



## frick&frack

lulu3955 said:


> *Frick&Frack-* I love that those are your pups names. The straw bag...valentino python heels combo. I love how the textures pair well together with the embroidery, straw, python.


 
thanks!  you are DEFINITELY a girl after my own heart...I was thinking the EXACT thing about the texture!


----------



## MissPR08

Grandmommie said:


> Here is another one of my favs....Chanel!



We are bag twins! Is one of my faves.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> thank you so much!
> 
> I've collected most of my vintage bags from ebay & local antique stores...also a few from my grandma. I highly recommend that everyone raid your mom's & grandma's closets.
> 
> the straw bags with my intials came from marshalls or tj maxx (I went to a place in the mall to have my intials embroidered & glued or sewed it on the bag) except for the large/stiff bag with the ribbon. it came from ellabellas online. the other more expensive straw bags came from NM or saks.


 


MissPR08 said:


> I was wondering the same thing, FF!
> amazing pieces!


 
thank you!  I quoted my response to PYT above.  shopping secrets revealed!!! 

I have also gotten some straw bags on trips overseas...


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ F&F -I just bought a really cute straw black and khaki stripe pattern clutch from
french connection! It's so cute. It will go perfect with my linen rompers & dresses.


----------



## purseinsanity

MissPR08 said:


>



  Thank you!


----------



## SisiEko

Thanks for the comments ladies. I'll be posting some more this week. Where's my doggone camera?


----------



## frick&frack

P.Y.T. said:


> ^^ F&F -I just bought a really cute straw black and khaki stripe pattern clutch from
> french connection! It's so cute. It will go perfect with my linen rompers & dresses.


 
show me, show me, show me!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LT bag lady

*Grandmommie's* combos!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bottega & Bottega, WOW!  love this combo!!!!!






Love that bag!!! This combo is casual & elegant all at once!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Stunning!!


----------



## Aniski

Great combos LT!!


----------



## ecmf

this is my first time posting here

i just wanted to post my new Karen Millen red shoes with my red LV epi Cannes


----------



## frick&frack

great combo!  the reds match perfectly! 



ecmf said:


> this is my first time posting here
> 
> i just wanted to post my new Karen Millen red shoes with my red LV epi Cannes


----------



## lulu3955

*ECMF- *What a great combo. The reds are perfect together. Karen Millen shoes are always to sassy. (in a good way)


----------



## shikki

ecmf said:


> this is my first time posting here
> 
> i just wanted to post my new Karen Millen red shoes with my red LV epi Cannes




gawgeous!!!!!


----------



## shikki

frick&frack said:


> another pair with one of my straw bags...valentino python heels



Love those shoes! So nice!


----------



## lulu3955

The exact same combo as the other day but the color of the shoes has changed. LOL

Hayden Harnett Havana Hobo in Eucalyptus 
Hayden Harnett Iskia Wedges in Blueberry Colorblock.


----------



## shikki

LT bag lady said:


> *Grandmommie's* combos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega & Bottega, WOW!  love this combo!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that bag!!! This combo is casual & elegant all at once!



Beautiful Combos! Love the BV especially!


----------



## frick&frack

shikki said:


> Love those shoes! So nice!


 
thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

I love seeing all of the color in those shoes!!!



lulu3955 said:


> The exact same combo as the other day but the color of the shoes has changed. LOL
> 
> Hayden Harnett Havana Hobo in Eucalyptus
> Hayden Harnett Iskia Wedges in Blueberry Colorblock.


----------



## Louis&Mark

*ECMF*  it's a gorgeous pair!

*FF*  i drool over your amazing pairs, droooooooooooool

*purseinsanity*  wowza you've got a great collection


----------



## Tee Tee

Yes yes yes!!



HalieB said:


> Purple Chanel with Fendi Spy


----------



## Tee Tee

Hot Damn!!!! WoW!! 



HalieB said:


> Marc Jacobs Stam with Roberto Cavalli


----------



## Tee Tee

Too cute!



vesna said:


> miu miu carpet snap bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cydwoq boots


----------



## Tee Tee

Your shoe and bag game is SICK!!!!! And that's a good thing!! WOW!



purseinsanity said:


> Marc Jacobs Ostrich Stam w/Snakeskin Manolo Blahnik Mary Janes:


----------



## Tee Tee

Another stunner!! 



purseinsanity said:


> Finally, one of my favorites! My BRAND NEW!  (I've been on the hunt for these forEVER!!) Christian Louboutin Oxblood Glitter Very Prives w/Patent Chanel Jumbo:


----------



## Tee Tee

Too cute! 



ecmf said:


> this is my first time posting here
> 
> i just wanted to post my new Karen Millen red shoes with my red LV epi Cannes


----------



## Tee Tee

I 2nd that!!



tillie46 said:


> *Now, this bag is truly unreal! The details on the bag........  *


----------



## Tee Tee

KaUte!!!!!



lulu3955 said:


> The exact same combo as the other day but the color of the shoes has changed. LOL
> 
> Hayden Harnett Havana Hobo in Eucalyptus
> Hayden Harnett Iskia Wedges in Blueberry Colorblock.


----------



## No Cute

Amazing combo!



ecmf said:


> this is my first time posting here
> 
> i just wanted to post my new Karen Millen red shoes with my red LV epi Cannes


----------



## frick&frack

Louis&Mark said:


> *FF* i drool over your amazing pairs, droooooooooooool


 
LOL!!!  thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

Tee Tee said:


> I 2nd that!!


 
I _think_ you're talking about my vintage bag.  if so, thank you for your kind words!


----------



## MissPR08

frick&frack said:


> thank you!  I quoted my response to PYT above.  shopping secrets revealed!!!
> 
> I have also gotten some straw bags on trips overseas...



I can hold a secret!


----------



## MissPR08

frick&frack said:


> another pair with one of my straw bags...valentino python heels



wow, those sandals are insane. You need to do some modeling pics for us???


----------



## MissPR08

ecmf said:


> this is my first time posting here
> 
> i just wanted to post my new Karen Millen red shoes with my red LV epi Cannes



I love the LV bag, what a beautiful match!


----------



## MissPR08

lulu3955 said:


> The exact same combo as the other day but the color of the shoes has changed. LOL
> 
> Hayden Harnett Havana Hobo in Eucalyptus
> Hayden Harnett Iskia Wedges in Blueberry Colorblock.



Loooooooove the sandals. I need a pair like that,  the color, the style, everything about them.


----------



## frick&frack

MissPR08 said:


> I can hold a secret!


 


MissPR08 said:


> wow, those sandals are insane. You need to do some modeling pics for us???


 
LOL!  I usually model in the "what shoes are you wearing today" thread.  I'll model next time.


----------



## MissPR08

^^ thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

fendi python selleria & D&G python/horn/burlap slides


----------



## purseinsanity

*ecmf*, that combo is red hot!


----------



## No Cute

Okay, seriously, girl!  You have the most amazing stuff.  Do you have a collection thread?  I see new bags and shoes and would love to see it all in one place some time.  Gorgeous!



frick&frack said:


> fendi python selleria & D&G python/horn/burlap slides


----------



## purseinsanity

Louis&Mark said:


> *ECMF*  it's a gorgeous pair!
> 
> *FF*  i drool over your amazing pairs, droooooooooooool
> 
> *purseinsanity*  wowza you've got a great collection



  Thank you!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*lulu*, it's gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

Tee Tee said:


> Your shoe and bag game is SICK!!!!! And that's a good thing!! WOW!



Thanks!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Tee Tee said:


> Another stunner!!



  Thanks again!


----------



## purseinsanity

*F&F* another beauty!


----------



## MissPR08

frick&frack said:


> fendi python selleria & D&G python/horn/burlap slides



another beautiful combo!


----------



## DC-Cutie

All those that want  a playdate in *Frick&Frat's* closet, raise your hand!  You are killin' me with your fabulous combos....

**clears throat** ahem... *MissPR08* when are you going to grace us, once again, with your lovely combos?


----------



## MissPR08

*couple contributions *


----------



## MissPR08

DC-Cutie said:


> All those that want  a playdate in *Frick&Frat's* closet, raise your hand!  You are killin' me with your fabulous combos....
> 
> I do I do!!!! count me in!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Gracias, *MissPR* 

It's the strangest thing, I have a closet full of nice shoes and handbags, but never think of mixing them up (I get stuck in a box).  You ladies have great eye for detail and doing combos.  I need to step up my game.


----------



## Louis&Mark

DC-Cutie said:


> All those that want a playdate in *Frick&Frat's* closet, raise your hand! You are killin' me with your fabulous combos....
> 
> MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Louis&Mark

so gorgeous... seriously gorgeous... really really gorgeous... super duper gorgeous... i could go on and on and on... :greengrin:



MissPR08 said:


> *couple contributions *


----------



## MissPR08

^^ It can be fun playing around in your closet matching things up. I love it 

 get that camera working girl, I seen your outfits in the "post your outfit" thread. You have great style and you pair the right pieces together all the time.


----------



## No Cute

*raising hand wildly*  I say we schedule a play date tour through F&F, PurseInsanity, MissPro and a few other closets.  Who's with me?


----------



## MissPR08

DC-Cutie said:


> Gracias, *MissPR*
> 
> It's the strangest thing, I have a closet full of nice shoes and handbags, but never think of mixing them up (I get stuck in a box).  You ladies have great eye for detail and doing combos.  I need to step up my game.



^^ It can be fun playing around in your closet matching things up. I love it 

get that camera working girl, I seen your outfits in the "post your outfit" thread. You have great style and you pair the right pieces together all the time.


----------



## MissPR08

Louis&Mark said:


> so gorgeous... seriously gorgeous... really really gorgeous... super duper gorgeous... i could go on and on and on... :greengrin:



Thank you, thank you and thank you! heeehe


----------



## MissPR08

No Cute said:


> *raising hand wildly*  I say we schedule a play date tour through F&F, PurseInsanity, MissPro and a few other closets.  Who's with me?



I am!!!! let's do it.


----------



## LT bag lady

frick&frack said:


> fendi python selleria & D&G python/horn/burlap slides


 

Love this combo!!!


----------



## LT bag lady

MissPR08 said:


> *couple contributions *


 

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Grandmommie

This is such a fun and happy group....I love all the shoes and bags...I am really a bag nut, but shoes are good...
A few more pictures of my Bottega Veneta collections!


----------



## Louis&Mark

*FF* so many people coming over to your closet!!  




i'm bringing ecmf too!!


----------



## No Cute

Grandmommie: you said it exactly.  Me too. "I'm really a bag nut but shoes are good too."  And I'll add that lipstick if fun as well. Love your pairings.


----------



## No Cute

I played a little after the kids went to bed:

Ignes zebra pony hair Baby Millie and BP gold sandals from a wedding in 2008 (the contrast is cool, imo)






Michael Kors Harrison large satchel and Guess over the knee high heeled boots (don't know name and of course, shape of heel isn't showing in pic *eyes roll*)


----------



## chodessa

*Welcome ECMF!! Amazing Combo!! Love RED!! 

Ahhh mazing combos, F&F, Miss PR, Grandmommie, No Cute... and of course me LOVES the HH Lulu! 

You are all such an amazing group of gals to swoon with!! *


----------



## No Cute

One more fun one from me.  My current favorite bag is one I've had for two years and really not carried in a long time since it's not "me."  It's silver pleather with logo canvas: I like leather and no obvious signs of designer.  But the kids picked it out for me to match the crazy silver Guess wedges my Mom got me for my bday, just before she died.  My first $100 pair of shoes, and they are SOOOO shiny....lol.

These fun friends get two pics:


----------



## Louis&Mark

*no cute*... i love everything!!!   i like the contrast between the gold and zebra as well.


----------



## No Cute

Thanks, Chodessa and Louis&Mark.  

I have found this thread is really helping me to curb any consumerism (in that thread in Money) because it shows me how much fun stuff I am blessed with already.  So silly to chase more.  Actually, playing with what I have has led to listing quite a few things since I decided there is too much.  I want a more minimalist collection, ala Doreenjoy.


----------



## P.Y.T.

MissPR08 said:


> *couple contributions *


 
So lovely.


----------



## purseinsanity

Hubba, hubba *MissPR08*!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

frick&frack said:


> fendi python selleria & D&G python/horn/burlap slides


  One could never have too many python bags or shoes.


----------



## purseinsanity

Grandmommie said:


> This is such a fun and happy group....I love all the shoes and bags...I am really a bag nut, but shoes are good...
> A few more pictures of my Bottega Veneta collections!



Love BV!!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I've been away for a while, you all have posted some amazing combo's since I've been gone! Keep em coming!

I have a bright combo for you 

Linea Pelle handbag with Dr Scholl's slides.


----------



## ecmf

frick&frack said:


> great combo! the reds match perfectly!


 
thank you FF, it means alot to me since you are the queen of bag and shoes sets 



lulu3955 said:


> *ECMF- *What a great combo. The reds are perfect together. Karen Millen shoes are always to sassy. (in a good way)


 
thank you, and yes very sassy in a good way lol



shikki said:


> gawgeous!!!!!


 
thanks 



Louis&Mark said:


> *ECMF* *it's a gorgeous pair!*
> 
> *FF* i drool over your amazing pairs, droooooooooooool
> 
> *purseinsanity* wowza you've got a great collection


 
thanks PPPPPPPPPPPPPP 



Tee Tee said:


> Too cute!


 
thanks im glad you think so 



No Cute said:


> Amazing combo!


 
thank you 



MissPR08 said:


> I love the LV bag, what a beautiful match!


 
thanks, i didnt think they would match as well as they do lol



purseinsanity said:


> *ecmf*, that combo is red hot!


 
lol thanks 



Louis&Mark said:


> *FF* so many people coming over to your closet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *i'm bringing ecmf too!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> OHHHHHHHHHHHhhh im here


----------



## ecmf

MissPR08 said:


> *couple contributions *


 

i love these combos


----------



## No Cute

Love the LP and Dr. Scholls.  What color is that?

My shiny Guess combo cracks me up.  That's what happens when two little boys and a 75 yo with advanced dementia style you, eh? lol


----------



## frick&frack

No Cute said:


> Okay, seriously, girl! You have the most amazing stuff. Do you have a collection thread? I see new bags and shoes and would love to see it all in one place some time. Gorgeous!


 
thank you!  no, I don't have a collection thread.  I've never really considered it, but I can see the benefit when you put it like that.


----------



## frick&frack

purseinsanity said:


> *F&F* another beauty!


 
thanks!  that's very sweet coming from you!!!


----------



## frick&frack

MissPR08 said:


> another beautiful combo!


 
thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

DC-Cutie said:


> All those that want a playdate in *Frick&Frat's* closet, raise your hand! You are killin' me with your fabulous combos....


 


MissPR08 said:


> I do I do!!!! count me in!


 


Louis&Mark said:


> MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


 


No Cute said:


> *raising hand wildly* I say we schedule a play date tour through F&F, PurseInsanity, MissPro and a few other closets. Who's with me?


 


MissPR08 said:


> I am!!!! let's do it.


 


ecmf said:


> OHHHHHHHHHHHhhh im here


 
LADIES...wouldn't it be so fun to get together???  I'd just love that!  thank you for saying such lovely things.  you really made my day!  you're welcome here any time (although the summers here are killer, so you may want to wait until the weather is cooler )

giant hugs to all of you!


----------



## frick&frack

I love these combos!!!  especially the python & purple...what a GORGEOUS color combination!!!



MissPR08 said:


> *couple contributions *


----------



## frick&frack

LT bag lady said:


> Love this combo!!!


 
thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

your combos are so beautiful!!!  I love the woven & the snake skin...just beautiful!



Grandmommie said:


> This is such a fun and happy group....I love all the shoes and bags...I am really a bag nut, but shoes are good...
> A few more pictures of my Bottega Veneta collections!


----------



## frick&frack

I love these...especially the zebra bag...so cool!!!



No Cute said:


> I played a little after the kids went to bed:
> 
> Ignes zebra pony hair Baby Millie and BP gold sandals from a wedding in 2008 (the contrast is cool, imo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kors Harrison large satchel and Guess over the knee high heeled boots (don't know name and of course, shape of heel isn't showing in pic *eyes roll*)


----------



## frick&frack

chodessa said:


> *Welcome ECMF!! Amazing Combo!! Love RED!! *
> 
> *Ahhh mazing combos, F&F, Miss PR, Grandmommie, No Cute... and of course me LOVES the HH Lulu! *
> 
> *You are all such an amazing group of gals to swoon with!! *


 
thank you!  I agree...this is the most fun thread!!!


----------



## frick&frack

oh, I LOVE silver!  but the best thing about this combo is the fact that your children picked out the bag...so sweet!!!



No Cute said:


> One more fun one from me. My current favorite bag is one I've had for two years and really not carried in a long time since it's not "me." It's silver pleather with logo canvas: I like leather and no obvious signs of designer. But the kids picked it out for me to match the crazy silver Guess wedges my Mom got me for my bday, just before she died. My first $100 pair of shoes, and they are SOOOO shiny....lol.
> 
> These fun friends get two pics:


----------



## frick&frack

P.Y.T. said:


> One could never have too many python bags or shoes.


 
I couldn't agree more!!!


----------



## frick&frack

this color is so AMAZING!!! 



it'sanaddiction said:


> I've been away for a while, you all have posted some amazing combo's since I've been gone! Keep em coming!
> 
> I have a bright combo for you
> 
> Linea Pelle handbag with Dr Scholl's slides.


----------



## MissPR08

*Thank you ladies for your sweet comments! *


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I missed your posts MissPR08 I need to go back and look!


----------



## shikki

lulu3955 said:


> The exact same combo as the other day but the color of the shoes has changed. LOL
> 
> Hayden Harnett Havana Hobo in Eucalyptus
> Hayden Harnett Iskia Wedges in Blueberry Colorblock.




Love the shoes! So pretty!



frick&frack said:


> fendi python selleria & D&G python/horn/burlap slides



L to the O to the VE!  OMG!



MissPR08 said:


> *couple contributions *



Love them both especially the LV combo!



Grandmommie said:


> This is such a fun and happy group....I love all the shoes and bags...I am really a bag nut, but shoes are good...
> A few more pictures of my Bottega Veneta collections!



I love your BV's gorgeous!


----------



## shikki

No Cute said:


> I played a little after the kids went to bed:
> 
> Ignes zebra pony hair Baby Millie and BP gold sandals from a wedding in 2008 (the contrast is cool, imo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kors Harrison large satchel and Guess over the knee high heeled boots (don't know name and of course, shape of heel isn't showing in pic *eyes roll*)



Love it! The zebra and gold combo is so good!



it'sanaddiction said:


> I've been away for a while, you all have posted some amazing combo's since I've been gone! Keep em coming!
> 
> I have a bright combo for you
> 
> Linea Pelle handbag with Dr Scholl's slides.



Love the bright colors!


----------



## shikki

A couple of my combos.

A cheapie $20 bag with Pour la Victorie wedges.


----------



## shikki

A vintage wood and leather clutch with Dolce Vita wedges


----------



## shikki

A no name straw clutch/bag with Coach floral jelly sandals


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Great combos! Especially love the Pour La Victore Wedges


----------



## frick&frack

shikki said:


> L to the O to the VE! OMG!


 
thank you!  you are the cutest thing!!!  you posts always make me giggle!


----------



## frick&frack

shikki said:


> A couple of my combos.
> 
> A cheapie $20 bag with Pour la Victorie wedges.


 


shikki said:


> A vintage wood and leather clutch with Dolce Vita wedges


 


shikki said:


> A no name straw clutch/bag with Coach floral jelly sandals


 
more great combos!  I especially love the vintage clutch (big surprise)!!!   plus the jelly thongs...so fab for summer!


----------



## MissPR08

*Shikki*, love every combo! nice!


----------



## ecmf

shikki said:


> A couple of my combos.
> 
> A cheapie $20 bag with Pour la Victorie wedges.


 


shikki said:


> A vintage wood and leather clutch with Dolce Vita wedges


 


shikki said:


> A no name straw clutch/bag with Coach floral jelly sandals


 

great combos, i love the wood and leather clutch


----------



## shikki

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^Great combos! Especially love the Pour La Victore Wedges



Thanks! I love them too though they are a bit high for my taste!



frick&frack said:


> thank you!  you are the cutest thing!!!  you posts always make me giggle!





frick&frack said:


> more great combos!  I especially love the vintage clutch (big surprise)!!!   plus the jelly thongs...so fab for summer!



LOL...glad I make ya giggle and I was thinking of you when I posted the clutch so it all worked out! And the thongs were $30 on sale!



MissPR08 said:


> *Shikki*, love every combo! nice!



Thank You!



ecmf said:


> great combos, i love the wood and leather clutch



Thanks ECMF.


----------



## frick&frack

shikki said:


> LOL...glad I make ya giggle and I was thinking of you when I posted the clutch so it all worked out! And the thongs were $30 on sale!


 
yeah!!!  now you need to post the clutch with ANOTHER pair of shoes...hehe 

:urock:  GREAT shopping, girl!!!


----------



## No Cute

Shikki: love your combos! Your Pour la Victorie wedges are amazing!


----------



## Necromancer

ecmf said:


> this is my first time posting here
> 
> i just wanted to post my new Karen Millen red shoes with my red LV epi Cannes


 

Em, they're a gorgeous combo.


----------



## shikki

frick&frack said:


> yeah!!!  now you need to post the clutch with ANOTHER pair of shoes...hehe
> 
> :urock:  GREAT shopping, girl!!!



Haha ha...you crack me up! You are the queen, I'm but a mere attendant in the court! And I am addicted to finding deals! It's like my crack! LOL


----------



## shikki

No Cute said:


> Shikki: love your combos! Your Pour la Victorie wedges are amazing!



Thanks!


----------



## Gerry

Necromancer, are you a pathologist???


----------



## lulu3955

*MissPR08- *Love the CL booties with the clutch. I love the lilac color of the LV paired with the python CLs. lilac & python... Swoon. 

*Frick&frack-* fendi python selleria & D&G python/horn/burlap slides...... HELLO! That is a beautiful pair. That is a dream combo right there. 

*Grandmommie-* Your BVs are gorgeous! Why mess with a good thing, right? 

*Nocute- *Michael Kors Harrison large satchel and Guess over the knee high heeled boots ... that is a super hot combo! I bet those boots are sexy on. 

*It'sanaddiction-* Love the green! It's so cheery and springy.

*Shikki-* Those Pour la Victorie wedges are stunning!! What time of year would you wear those? I've got a similar shoe that I have yet to wear because I don't know how to wear them. Spring, summer, winter with tights?


----------



## MissPR08

^^^ thank you *Lulu*


----------



## mammabyrdie

Too fabulous ladies!


----------



## frick&frack

lulu3955 said:


> *Frick&frack-* fendi python selleria & D&G python/horn/burlap slides...... HELLO! That is a beautiful pair. That is a dream combo right there.


 
thank you!  you know, I feel the same way.  those shoes are some of my very favorites.


----------



## No Cute

Thanks, Lulu.  I haven't paired the Guess boots with the satchel IRL...duh.  That's one for the weekend! (BTW: I have very wide feet and fat calves, and these are fabulous...and they can be squished down for a lot of different looks.)


----------



## shikki

lulu3955 said:


> *Shikki-* Those Pour la Victorie wedges are stunning!! What time of year would you wear those? I've got a similar shoe that I have yet to wear because I don't know how to wear them. Spring, summer, winter with tights?




I think you could wear them in the winter with tights and I think they work in the summer when you want to wear a black shoe to ground your outfit.  I think it would look good for an evening out as an alternate to pump or heels.  Think girly summer dress given a harder edge with the wedges.  I personally have worn it with a liberty of london for target dress. 

http://www.target.com/Liberty-Londo...-bin,target_com_size-bin,target_com_brand-bin

I have also worn it with an ikat print sundress.  I hope that helps.


----------



## Martina_Italy

purseinsanity said:


> Finally, one of my favorites!  My BRAND NEW!    (I've been on the hunt for these forEVER!!)  Christian Louboutin Oxblood Glitter Very Prives w/Patent Chanel Jumbo:




 
Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ecmf

Necromancer said:


> Em, they're a gorgeous combo.



Thank you necro


----------



## LT bag lady

Lots of great new combos!!  I'm such a sucker for Bottega, *Grandmommie*, all that Copper & Tea!  Beautiful!!!  So rich .


----------



## KittyKat65

Marni sandals & Balenciaga Hip


----------



## frick&frack

KittyKat65 said:


> Marni sandals & Balenciaga Hip


 
the color!!! 

the *COLOR!!!!!!!!*


----------



## chodessa

I concur, that's a DELICIOUS combo Kittykat!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I 3rd it!?! Beautiful purple combo


----------



## purseinsanity

*shikki*, your combos are fantastic!


----------



## purseinsanity

LT bag lady said:


> Lots of great new combos!!  I'm such a sucker for Bottega, *Grandmommie*, all that Copper & Tea!  Beautiful!!!  So rich .


----------



## purseinsanity

KittyKat65 said:


> Marni sandals & Balenciaga Hip



Wowza!!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Martina_Italy said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks *Martina_Italy*!


----------



## purseinsanity

My Chanel Portobello w/Christian Louboutin python leopard print flats:


----------



## ecmf

I love those tan and purple combos


----------



## ecmf

purseinsanity said:


> My Chanel Portobello w/Christian Louboutin python leopard print flats:



Oh i love that chanel


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks!!


----------



## liquid_room

wowowowowow my fav color! wat a perfect combo!




KittyKat65 said:


> Marni sandals & Balenciaga Hip


----------



## MissPR08

KittyKat65 said:


> Marni sandals & Balenciaga Hip



This color


----------



## MissPR08

LT bag lady said:


> Lots of great new combos!!  I'm such a sucker for Bottega, *Grandmommie*, all that Copper & Tea!  Beautiful!!!  So rich .



lovely combo!


----------



## frick&frack

all the details match 



purseinsanity said:


> My Chanel Portobello w/Christian Louboutin python leopard print flats:


----------



## KittyKat65

Thank you very much, gals.  I just got both this past week and love them.  The sandals and bag both replace similar colored Marni sandals and PS1 I had to sell last year due to the economy, so I am chuffed that I found suitable replacements


----------



## KittyKat65

Oh my goodness!  That is a stunning combo!



purseinsanity said:


> My Chanel Portobello w/Christian Louboutin python leopard print flats:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

misspr08 said:


> this color


   yes!!!


----------



## bxvixen

Anyone looking for comfy yet sexy wedges these are great! I love them.


----------



## No Cute

Love your purple!!!!



KittyKat65 said:


> Marni sandals & Balenciaga Hip


----------



## purseinsanity

frick&frack said:


> all the details match


 Thanks!  I'm not sure why the beige on the Portobello looks so yellow in the picture!  It matches much better IRL!


----------



## purseinsanity

KittyKat65 said:


> Oh my goodness! That is a stunning combo!


 Thank you so much *KittyKat*!


----------



## purseinsanity

bxvixen said:


> Anyone looking for comfy yet sexy wedges these are great! I love them.


 Those look awesome!


----------



## No Cute

purseinsanity, love love love the black bag and python flats!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks sweetie!


----------



## frick&frack

welcome to the thread   nothing beats classic black!



bxvixen said:


> Anyone looking for comfy yet sexy wedges these are great! I love them.


----------



## shikki

KittyKat65 said:


> Marni sandals & Balenciaga Hip




What a gorgeous color! 



purseinsanity said:


> My Chanel Portobello w/Christian Louboutin python leopard print flats:



Love how the details match!  I love CL but have such wide feet that the styles I like don't like my feet!


----------



## shikki

purseinsanity said:


> *shikki*, your combos are fantastic!



Thank you!


----------



## lulu3955

*KittyKat65-* Grapealious! Love all that purple! and suede at that 

*purseinsanity-* love how the Portobello matches with your CL leopard flats. You could wear so many outfits with that combo.


----------



## purseinsanity

shikki said:


> Love how the details match!  I love CL but have such wide feet that the styles I like don't like my feet!



Thank you *shikki*!


----------



## purseinsanity

lulu3955 said:


> *KittyKat65-* Grapealious! Love all that purple! and suede at that
> 
> *purseinsanity-* love how the Portobello matches with your CL leopard flats. You could wear so many outfits with that combo.



  Thanks so much *lulu*!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

bxvixen said:


> Anyone looking for comfy yet sexy wedges these are great! I love them.


 
I have the same bag, but in cream. I still never know what shoe to wear with it! I'm gonna search for your wedge and see what colors it comes in


----------



## LT bag lady

Great color! The sandals look so comfy!


KittyKat65 said:


> Marni sandals & Balenciaga Hip


 
Stunning combo!


purseinsanity said:


> My Chanel Portobello w/Christian Louboutin python leopard print flats:


----------



## Perfect Day

My Chanel Portobello w/Christian Louboutin python leopard print flats - fabulous pair, the flats are TDF


----------



## lulu3955

Xhilaration by Target, Tessie Heels in Brown
Hayden Harnett Paule Marrot Pallenberg Clutch, Caffe

The browns don't match but I like that one is a chocolate brown and the other is a red brown.


----------



## chodessa

Love 'em Lu! And that clutch... 
I actually never saw these knotted sandals before, they look great on you!


----------



## frick&frack

the shoes!!!!!!!  the wood heel is fantastic!



lulu3955 said:


> Xhilaration by Target, Tessie Heels in Brown
> Hayden Harnett Paule Marrot Pallenberg Clutch, Caffe
> 
> The browns don't match but I like that one is a chocolate brown and the other is a red brown.


----------



## frick&frack

straw & YSLs


----------



## No Cute

Awesome combo!!!!  



frick&frack said:


> straw & YSLs


----------



## frick&frack

No Cute said:


> Awesome combo!!!!


 
thank you!  I think that straw bag is my current favorite!


----------



## LT bag lady

WOW! Love the way the shoes dress up the casual straw bag!!  Great Combo!


frick&frack said:


> straw & YSLs


----------



## frick&frack

LT bag lady said:


> WOW! Love the way the shoes dress up the casual straw bag!! Great Combo!


 
thank you!  I just love the hi/lo combo thing as well as the casual/dressy.


----------



## chodessa

Those YSL's are just gorgeous F&F


----------



## frick&frack

chodessa said:


> Those YSL's are just gorgeous F&F


 
thank you!  I have another pair...in clear & black satin (these are cream patent & black suede).  the clear pair is called "naked kiss"...love that name!


----------



## chodessa

Your shoe collection is nothing short of amazing....


----------



## frick&frack

chodessa said:


> Your shoe collection is nothing short of amazing....


 
so sweet...thank you!


----------



## lulu3955

*Frick&Frack-* straw & YSLs  That's a fantastic Combo. Your YSLs look pretty comfy. Are they? The slope doesn't look to dramatic, KWIM


----------



## frick&frack

lulu3955 said:


> *Frick&Frack-* straw & YSLs  That's a fantastic Combo. Your YSLs look pretty comfy. Are they? The slope doesn't look to dramatic, KWIM


 
thanks!  I am wild about this $10 bargain bag!!!

yes, the YSLs are super comfy.  the "tribute" platform makes the net heel height about 3 inches.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I finally stoped being lazy and took some pics hope you all like what I came up with

Chinese Laundry Sandals, Michael Kors cross body




CL sandals, Jessica Mc clutch




Carlos Santana sandals, Steve by Steve madden clutch



Jessica Simpson pump, Hype python clutch



LAMB and BCBGirls pump


----------



## frick&frack

YEAH!!!  more eye candy!!! 

I think the 2nd combo is my fav...I love the multi color/piece clutch & the color of the shoes!  I also love the animal print scarf on the steve madden clutch, & the color of the jessica simpson pumps.  also, that lamb bag is cool.  what a great idea to have a city skyline as the design.



~Fabulousity~ said:


> I finally stoped being lazy and took some pics hope you all like what I came up with
> 
> Chinese Laundry Sandals, Michael Kors cross body
> 
> CL sandals, Jessica Mc clutch
> 
> Carlos Santana sandals, Steve by Steve madden clutch
> 
> Jessica Simpson pump, Hype python clutch
> 
> LAMB and BCBGirls pump


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^Thanks! I lovvvvve purple! I took lots more pics but i'm having trouble uploading. Will try again later.


----------



## frick&frack

REALLY???  I am soooooooooooo excited to see!!! 



~Fabulousity~ said:


> ^^Thanks! I lovvvvve purple! I took lots more pics but i'm having trouble uploading. Will try again later.


----------



## lulu3955

*~Fabulousity~-* Great Combos! The LAMB and BCBGirls pumps are my favorite. I love that bag and CL sandals, Jessica Mc clutch are not far behind a very close second. I can't wait to see your other combos.


----------



## SisiEko

~Fabulousity~...very nice. I love the LAMB and BCBG combo.


----------



## chodessa

They are ALL gorgeous Fabulosity


----------



## shikki

~Fabulousity~ said:


> View attachment 1111498
> 
> 
> View attachment 1111499
> 
> 
> View attachment 1111500
> 
> 
> View attachment 1111501
> 
> 
> View attachment 1111502
> 
> 
> I finally stoped being lazy and took some pics hope you all like what I came up with
> 
> Chinese Laundry Sandals, Michael Kors cross body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL sandals, Jessica Mc clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlos Santana sandals, Steve by Steve madden clutch
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica Simpson pump, Hype python clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very Pretty! Love all the color!


----------



## shikki

lulu3955 said:


> Xhilaration by Target, Tessie Heels in Brown
> Hayden Harnett Paule Marrot Pallenberg Clutch, Caffe
> 
> The browns don't match but I like that one is a chocolate brown and the other is a red brown.



Those sandals look fab on your feet!


----------



## shikki

frick&frack said:


> straw & YSLs



Another awesome straw bag! Lady how many straw bags do you own?  Love it! 

And the YS'sL dont get me started....awesome shoes!


----------



## ecmf

^^^^ ff i love those ysl's


----------



## frick&frack

shikki said:


> Another awesome straw bag! Lady how many straw bags do you own? Love it!
> 
> And the YS'sL dont get me started....awesome shoes!


^hehe...I think I'm switching between 5 straw bags right now.  I do love straw!  YSL shoes ...ITA!  thank you!!!




ecmf said:


> ^^^^ ff i love those ysl's


thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Fabulosity*, love your pairings!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*LT bag lady*:  thanks so much!


----------



## purseinsanity

Perfect Day said:


> My Chanel Portobello w/Christian Louboutin python leopard print flats - fabulous pair, the flats are TDF



  Thank you!!


----------



## purseinsanity

lulu3955 said:


> Xhilaration by Target, Tessie Heels in Brown
> Hayden Harnett Paule Marrot Pallenberg Clutch, Caffe
> 
> The browns don't match but I like that one is a chocolate brown and the other is a red brown.



*lulu*, love it!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*F&F*, you are the queen of pairings!!


----------



## MissPR08

lulu3955 said:


> Xhilaration by Target, Tessie Heels in Brown
> Hayden Harnett Paule Marrot Pallenberg Clutch, Caffe
> 
> The browns don't match but I like that one is a chocolate brown and the other is a red brown.



Love the sandals!!


----------



## MissPR08

~Fabulousity~ said:


> View attachment 1111498
> 
> 
> View attachment 1111499
> 
> 
> View attachment 1111500
> 
> 
> View attachment 1111501
> 
> 
> View attachment 1111502
> 
> 
> I finally stoped being lazy and took some pics hope you all like what I came up with
> 
> Chinese Laundry Sandals, Michael Kors cross body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL sandals, Jessica Mc clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlos Santana sandals, Steve by Steve madden clutch
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica Simpson pump, Hype python clutch
> 
> 
> 
> LAMB and BCBGirls pump





LOVE LOVE the lamb bag,


----------



## MissPR08

frick&frack said:


> straw & YSLs


----------



## MissPR08

^^^^^ FF, Your collection of straw bags is insane!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Thanks ladies! How do I upload pics like everyone else?


----------



## frick&frack

purseinsanity said:


> *F&F*, you are the queen of pairings!!


 
LOL!  so sweet!  YOU are the queen too!  we ALL are!!!

this is the best thread ever...


----------



## frick&frack

MissPR08 said:


> ^^^^^ FF, Your collection of straw bags is insane!!!


 
thanks!  I'm wild about straw.  I honestly love my $10 straw bags more than any of my expensive bags!


----------



## frick&frack

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Thanks ladies! How do I upload pics like everyone else?


 
use a hosting site like photobucket


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

oh ok thanks! I have a PB account don't know why I didnt think of that  brain fart


----------



## frick&frack

^hehehe...good luck!  it's not hard.  looking forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

MK crossbody/ Nine West Flats







Hype bag, suede flats from Target


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

BCBG Paris pumps/ no name clutch






Dolce Vita sequin pump/ no name lace clutch


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

BCBG Paris slingback/ clutch I think its from NY&Co it was a gift






Nine West Sandals/ Steve Madden bag


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Hype Clutch/ Nine West Sandals






No name sandals/ same clutch from previous post


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Target bag/ No name sandals






Tano bag/ no name sandals


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Tano bucket bag (I used to carry this thing to death) and some pumps I picked up on clearance at Macys






Some more pumps I got at Macys on clearance and that clutch again


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ Very nice! You have a great variety in your combos! Love the clutches too.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Steve Madden peep toe and a suede bag that my bro-in law made for me






Steve Madden again






BCBG pump/Michael Kors bag






BCBG MaxAzria






Steve Madden






Bucket bag again with Issac M for Target flats








I just realized I have lots of SM shoes


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Thanks PYT!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

One more...

I used to love this bag when I first got it, wish I knew how to clean the leather.

Marc bag and SM pumps


----------



## lulu3955

*~Fabulousity~-* WOW that's a lot of pairs. They are all really put together. I love the Dolce Vita sequin pump/ no name lace clutch combo & the Nine West Sandals/ Steve Madden bag combo. & those pumps in your last post are TDF!


----------



## lulu3955

Hayden Harnett Lolita Ruffle Bag
Isabella Fiore Patent Ruffle Thong Sandals (love these sandals)


----------



## chodessa

I really love them too Lulu.... Really really.

Great pairs Fabulosity! Love the Tano and the green Macy's pairing!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Thanks Lulu! I love that bag! I dont own any HH bags but have seen quite a few around here that are eye candy! Love the sandals too they look comfy and the ruffles make them so dainty and cute.

Thanks Chodessa I think I paid about $14 for those green suede pumps!


----------



## chodessa

Nice Fabulosity! Love those puppies even more now!


----------



## frick&frack

LOVE the colors in the 9 west flats & purple pumps!





~Fabulousity~ said:


> MK crossbody/ Nine West Flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hype bag, suede flats from Target


 

the sequin pumps & lace clutch look like they belong in my closet...I'll PM you my address!


~Fabulousity~ said:


> BCBG Paris pumps/ no name clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce Vita sequin pump/ no name lace clutch


----------



## frick&frack

red & animal print is one of my favorite color combos!



~Fabulousity~ said:


> BCBG Paris slingback/ clutch I think its from NY&Co it was a gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nine West Sandals/ Steve Madden bag


----------



## frick&frack

great colors in the no-name shoes!



~Fabulousity~ said:


> Hype Clutch/ Nine West Sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No name sandals/ same clutch from previous post


----------



## frick&frack

the no-name slides are so pretty!



~Fabulousity~ said:


> Target bag/ No name sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tano bag/ no name sandals


----------



## frick&frack

great oxford pumps!



~Fabulousity~ said:


> Tano bucket bag (I used to carry this thing to death) and some pumps I picked up on clearance at Macys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more pumps I got at Macys on clearance and that clutch again


----------



## frick&frack

so cool that your BIL made the bag for you!
great animal print!
silver is my favorite neutral.



~Fabulousity~ said:


> Steve Madden peep toe and a suede bag that my bro-in law made for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Madden again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BCBG pump/Michael Kors bag
> 
> 
> BCBG MaxAzria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Madden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bucket bag again with Issac M for Target flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized I have lots of SM shoes


 

gorgeous combo!  take them to your shoe repair guy.  he can probably clean the bag for you.  have you tried saddle soap?


~Fabulousity~ said:


> One more...
> 
> I used to love this bag when I first got it, wish I knew how to clean the leather.
> 
> Marc bag and SM pumps


----------



## No Cute

Wowza Fabulousity! Amazing combos!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Thanks FrickFrack! and I will have to try the saddle soap cleaning the bag was so gorg when I first got it I carried it so much it was bound to get all dirty!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

No Cute said:


> Wowza Fabulousity! Amazing combos!


 

Thanks! took me a while but I finally got around to posting.


----------



## frick&frack

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Thanks FrickFrack! and I will have to try the saddle soap cleaning the bag was so gorg when I first got it I carried it so much it was bound to get all dirty!


 
you can have the bag cleaned & sealed by a good cobbler.  I have done that with many of my bags.  this will help keep the bag beautiful for a long time.


----------



## poopsie

This was my haul from the NM sale yesterday- Badgley/Mischka bag, Marni shoes and MJ shades


----------



## frick&frack

beautiful lines on those shoes...marni rocks!!!  congrats on your haul!



poopsie2 said:


> This was my haul from the NM sale yesterday- Badgley/Mischka bag, Marni shoes and MJ shades


----------



## chodessa

Perfect match Poopsie!
The heel on those Marnis are so cool..


----------



## poopsie

Thank you ladies! 

They are my first pair of Marni's............but somehow I don't think that they will be my last!


----------



## ecmf

poopsie2 said:


> This was my haul from the NM sale yesterday- Badgley/Mischka bag, Marni shoes and MJ shades



I love


----------



## ecmf

Poopsie sorry this is off topic but I love your sig it's just so true


----------



## lulu3955

^^ I agree Love the sig *poopsie*. 

Your marnis are so cool & unique and they still seem like the could go with everything. I love the whole haul.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

poopsie2 said:


> This was my haul from the NM sale yesterday- Badgley/Mischka bag, Marni shoes and MJ shades


 
Love it!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

frick&frack said:


> you can have the bag cleaned & sealed by a good cobbler. I have done that with many of my bags. this will help keep the bag beautiful for a long time.


 

Thanks! now I have to fine one. I've never used a cobbler before.


----------



## No Cute

poopsie2 said:


> This was my haul from the NM sale yesterday- Badgley/Mischka bag, Marni shoes and MJ shades


 
Looks like purple heaven!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Luv n bags

Marc Jacobs Stam and red patent CL's....Red Hot!!


----------



## chodessa

LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE it TigerTrixie!!


----------



## Blueberry12

CL Python Declics
Jimmy Choo Cosmo bag. 


The strap fits so great to the CL soles...


----------



## frick&frack

I LOVE red accessories!!! 



tigertrixie said:


> Marc Jacobs Stam and red patent CL's....Red Hot!!


----------



## frick&frack

nice combo!  I love the python & the bag is wonderful!!!



Blueberry12 said:


> CL Python Declics
> Jimmy Choo Cosmo bag.
> 
> 
> The strap fits so great to the CL soles...


----------



## Blueberry12

frick&frack said:


> nice combo! I love the python & the bag is wonderful!!!


 

Thank you.


----------



## Ilgin

Blueberry12 said:


> CL Python Declics
> Jimmy Choo Cosmo bag.
> 
> 
> The strap fits so great to the CL soles...


----------



## shikki

tigertrixie said:


> Marc Jacobs Stam and red patent CL's....Red Hot!!



Hot! Hot! Hot!



Blueberry12 said:


> CL Python Declics
> Jimmy Choo Cosmo bag.
> 
> 
> The strap fits so great to the CL soles...
> 
> Those CL's are TDF!





poopsie2 said:


> This was my haul from the NM sale yesterday- Badgley/Mischka bag, Marni shoes and MJ shades



Pretty!



lulu3955 said:


> Hayden Harnett Lolita Ruffle Bag
> Isabella Fiore Patent Ruffle Thong Sandals (love these sandals)




Love it! So pretty!




~Fabulousity~ said:


> BCBG Paris pumps/ no name clutch



Nice combos!


----------



## ecmf

tigertrixie said:


> Marc Jacobs Stam and red patent CL's....Red Hot!!


 

i love this combo, super hot


----------



## ecmf

Blueberry12 said:


> CL Python Declics
> Jimmy Choo Cosmo bag.
> 
> 
> The strap fits so great to the CL soles...


 

i love those shoes


----------



## SteadyRiot

LV Azur Neverfull GM + Aldo pumps


----------



## frick&frack

beautiful gray pumps!  perfect match too!



SteadyRiot said:


> LV Azur Neverfull GM + Aldo pumps


----------



## *sam**

*Tigertrixie*, very sexy combination indeed!

*lulu3955*, i am in love with the ruffles, so French. I wonder where I could get that bag. I love it.

*Blueberry*, very nice and creative combination. You really have an eye for the details.

*SteadyRiot*, Love the grey with the NF. Perfect!


----------



## *sam**

A couple of my combos:

MaxMara with Vangi:



Ferragamo with Furla:



MaxMara with Furla



I just love bows


----------



## Blueberry12

*sam** said:


> *Tigertrixie*, very sexy combination indeed!
> 
> *lulu3955*, i am in love with the ruffles, so French. I wonder where I could get that bag. I love it.
> 
> *Blueberry*, very nice and creative combination. You really have an eye for the details.
> 
> *SteadyRiot*, Love the grey with the NF. Perfect!


 

Thank you!


----------



## Blueberry12

ecmf said:


> i love those shoes


 


Thanx!


----------



## Blueberry12

*sam** said:


> A couple of my combos:
> 
> MaxMara with Vangi:
> View attachment 1119995
> 
> 
> Ferragamo with Furla:
> View attachment 1119996
> 
> 
> MaxMara with Furla
> View attachment 1119997
> 
> 
> I just love bows


 

Lovely combos!


----------



## Blueberry12

SteadyRiot said:


> LV Azur Neverfull GM + Aldo pumps


 

Very pretty!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you Shikki!


----------



## Blueberry12

Ilgin said:


>


----------



## kdo

Gorgeous pairings, ladies!  Keep them coming!


----------



## frick&frack

I love bows too...PRETTY combos!!!  the first is my favorite!



*sam** said:


> A couple of my combos:
> 
> MaxMara with Vangi:
> 
> Ferragamo with Furla:
> 
> MaxMara with Furla
> 
> I just love bows


----------



## frick&frack

I can't believe I missed this...sorry!  I just LOOOVE that bag!!!



lulu3955 said:


> Hayden Harnett Lolita Ruffle Bag
> Isabella Fiore Patent Ruffle Thong Sandals (love these sandals)


----------



## shoppergrl

Here are my pairs!  

Miu Miu & Seychelles sandals
Louis Vuitton Cerises Speedy and Prada Flower Flats


----------



## frick&frack

very pretty!  I love the red & the flowers on both shoes!  very cute to match the prada shoes to the LV handles too.



shoppergrl said:


> Here are my pairs!
> 
> Miu Miu & Seychelles sandals
> Louis Vuitton Cerises Speedy and Prada Flower Flats


----------



## shoppergrl

^^ Thanks!


----------



## Samia

Beautiful combos ladies. Here is another one of mine
Balenciaga and See by Chloe


----------



## frick&frack

I LOVE all of the color in that bag!  your combo makes me smile!!! 



Samia said:


> Beautiful combos ladies. Here is another one of mine
> Balenciaga and See by Chloe


----------



## kmcq

Kinda boring, but here's mine. 

Louis Vuitton speedy with cheapie shoes


----------



## lulu3955

*tigertrixie-* Beautiful stam!! Gorgeous pair!
*Blueberry12-* CL Python Declics J/C Cosmo bag! WOW! Those CLs are TDF!
*SteadyRiot-* Those Aldo pumps are hot! The match your VL perfectly.
**Sam**-*MaxMara with Vangi combo is perfect. 
*Shoppergrl-* WOW love teh Miu Miu & Seychelles sandals. They look like they were made for each other.
*Samia-* Love the Bal! It's so bright and cheery with a huge hint of rocker. Love it!
*kmcq-* Love your LV with the leopard flats.


----------



## Ilgin

*Samia:* Gorgeous combo, the B bag is soo beautiful!!


----------



## frick&frack

I never even thought about animal print matching LV...great match!!!



kmcq said:


> Kinda boring, but here's mine.
> 
> Louis Vuitton speedy with cheapie shoes


----------



## mammabyrdie

kmcq said:


> Kinda boring, but here's mine.
> 
> Louis Vuitton speedy with cheapie shoes
> 
> View attachment 1122183



Looks fabulous!


----------



## frick&frack

some combo options I was deciding between yesterday

beaded no-name bag & prada wedges


----------



## frick&frack

same beaded bag & miu mius


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^Hey lovely! I haven't been in this thread in a little while. Glad to see you are still holding it down...lol

That beaded bag is FAB! And I love the heel on the miu miu's.


----------



## Jahpson

love the prada shoes *Frick*!


----------



## frick&frack

P.Y.T. said:


> ^^Hey lovely! I haven't been in this thread in a little while. Glad to see you are still holding it down...lol
> 
> That beaded bag is FAB! And I love the heel on the miu miu's.


hehe...thank you! 

I need to see a combo pic with your bag today!!! 





Jahpson said:


> love the prada shoes *Frick*!


thank you!


----------



## mammabyrdie

Beautiful as always* Frick & Frack*!


----------



## frick&frack

thank you!

I just love seeing all of your boys!!! 



mammabyrdie said:


> Beautiful as always* Frick & Frack*!


----------



## mammabyrdie

frick&frack said:


> thank you!
> 
> I just love seeing all of your boys!!!



Thanks Buddy!

You'll be seeing more of them soon. I have a few new pairs of shoes and bags I'm waiting to post.


----------



## frick&frack

yiiipppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



mammabyrdie said:


> Thanks Buddy!
> 
> You'll be seeing more of them soon. I have a few new pairs of shoes and bags I'm waiting to post.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I haven't visited this thread in a while... shame on me!  Such pretty combos! 

*frick&frack* - Such a pretty combo... love that fringed/beaded bag with both pairs! 

*shoppergrl* - Two fabulous pairs!  I especially love the Miu Miu/Seychelles! 

*Samia* - Such a cheery combo! 

*kmcq *- Lookin' good!  Definitely far from boring!


----------



## frick&frack

thank you!



fieryfashionist said:


> I *frick&frack* - Such a pretty combo... love that fringed/beaded bag with both pairs!


----------



## fieryfashionist

My CL bronze glitter HPs and Chanel Khaki Baby Cabas! 







Shoes alone:





My DIY CL glitter yoyos and Chanel beige clair medium caviar flap with gold h/w!
Had to go to an engagement party and wore them together:





Shoes alone:





Bag solo:


----------



## frick&frack

I love glitter!!!  & the bronze color is fabulous!  great job on the DIY btw.



fieryfashionist said:


> My CL bronze glitter HPs and Chanel Khaki Baby Cabas!
> 
> My DIY CL glitter yoyos and Chanel beige clair medium caviar flap with gold h/w!  Had to go to an engagement party and wore them together:


----------



## fieryfashionist

Me too!   As far as I'm concerned, it's a legitimate finish/material haha... patent, kid, glitter...    Thanks so much!! 



frick&frack said:


> I love glitter!!!  & the bronze color is fabulous!  great job on the DIY btw.


----------



## Samia

fieryfashionist said:


> My CL bronze glitter HPs and Chanel Khaki Baby Cabas!
> 
> 
> 
> Shoes alone:
> 
> 
> My DIY CL glitter yoyos and Chanel beige clair medium caviar flap with gold h/w!
> Had to go to an engagement party and wore them together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoes alone:
> 
> 
> Bag solo:


 Lovely combo and love your outfit! If I may ask where did you get it from?


----------



## frick&frack

I can't wait to glitter a pair for myself!!! 

glitter is divine 



fieryfashionist said:


> Me too!  As far as I'm concerned, it's a legitimate finish/material haha... patent, kid, glitter...   Thanks so much!!


----------



## chodessa

Gorgeous combos fieryfashionist!
Those CL's are redonkulously faboosh!!


----------



## ReisKitty

Balenciaga Giant City & Nine Cage Sandals...


----------



## chodessa

^^ Love!!!


----------



## No Cute

Amysou111 said:


> Balenciaga Giant City & Nine Cage Sandals...


 
Wowza wowza wowza!


----------



## ReisKitty

Thanks! And I meant to say Nine West


----------



## Samia

Great Combos ladies, I love this thread!

*Amysou111*, great combo!

*frick&frack*, love your combos always! Girl how many shoes have you got?

Another summer combo
Chloe Kerala Tote and Topshop wedges


----------



## ReisKitty

Samia said:


> Great Combos ladies, I love this thread!
> 
> *Amysou111*, great combo!
> 
> *frick&frack*, love your combos always! Girl how many shoes have you got?
> 
> Another summer combo
> Chloe Kerala Tote and Topshop wedges



Thanks Samia! I love the Chloe bag!


----------



## frick&frack

cool!  & thumbs up on the matching nail polish!!!



Amysou111 said:


> Balenciaga Giant City & Nine Cage Sandals...


----------



## frick&frack

thanks...ummm, lots! :ninja:



Samia said:


> *frick&frack*, love your combos always! Girl how many shoes have you got?


----------



## frick&frack

this is so cute & summery with the espadrilles!  great combo!



Samia said:


> Another summer combo
> Chloe Kerala Tote and Topshop wedges


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Amysou, I'm lemming those caged sandals!
Samia, cute combo!


----------



## ReisKitty

*it'sanaddiction*... LOL!


----------



## Jane*Bond

This thread is the best thing to happen to the internet! I am going to start taking some pictures of my combos too! How fun!

I wore this to work earlier in the week. Prada hobo in a Grey Ombre color (not sure of the style name or official color) and Laundry Pumps in Black Calf Hair and Silver Leather











http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1128149&stc=1&d=1276403125


----------



## ReisKitty

Jane*Bond...nice combo- your Prada bag is beautiful!


----------



## No Cute

Jane*Bond said:


> *This thread is the best thing to happen to the internet! *I am going to start taking some pictures of my combos too! How fun!
> 
> I wore this to work earlier in the week. Prada hobo in a Grey Ombre color (not sure of the style name or official color) and Laundry Pumps in Black Calf Hair and Silver Leather


 
Oh ya, baby! I agree!  

Adore that Prada!!!! And your combos are awesome!


----------



## frick&frack

that is one of my favorite prada bags!!!!!



Jane*Bond said:


> This thread is the best thing to happen to the internet! I am going to start taking some pictures of my combos too! How fun!
> 
> I wore this to work earlier in the week. Prada hobo in a Grey Ombre color (not sure of the style name or official color) and Laundry Pumps in Black Calf Hair and Silver Leather


----------



## nadisglad

chodessa said:


> *Chloe Python Chain Betty & Enzo Angiolini Square Toe Pumps*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chloe Python Chain Betty & Ugg Boots in Sand*



Hi,  Is there any chance that you just sold this bag??


----------



## chodessa

nadisglad said:


> Hi,  Is there any chance that you just sold this bag??



 Nope, I still own it.

Jane*Bond:  Welcome to this great thread! Your combo is gorgeous!! I love that Prada!!


----------



## basicandorganic

Alma PM in Amarante and Papilipi Crepe Satin Louboutins...


----------



## nadisglad

chodessa said:


> Nope, I still own it.
> 
> Jane*Bond:  Welcome to this great thread! Your combo is gorgeous!! I love that Prada!!



Just bought the exact one and I'm awaiting the arrival, can't wait!  Is it hard to care for?


----------



## frick&frack

fabulous color on the bag! 



basicandorganic said:


> Alma PM in Amarante and Papilipi Crepe Satin Louboutins...


----------



## Jane*Bond

Thank you No Cute, Amysou111, Chodessa and frick&frack!

Here is today's work combo: BV Ostrich bag in "Tea" and CL Armadillos in "Luggage"


----------



## No Cute

You're killin' me, Jane!



Jane*Bond said:


> Thank you No Cute, Amysou111, Chodessa and frick&frack!
> 
> Here is today's work combo: BV Ostrich bag in "Tea" and CL Armadillos in "Luggage"


----------



## No Cute

basicandorganic said:


> Alma PM in Amarante and Papilipi Crepe Satin Louboutins...


 
WOW!


----------



## jujuto

YSL Mombasa + Martin Clay's open toes in red velvet :


----------



## Gerry

^^^^ Gorgeous! I love velvet. It makes me think of grand balls in the winter with crackling fires and very dressy events!


----------



## *sam**

Julie, It is perfect!



jujuto said:


> YSL Mombasa + Martin Clay's open toes in red velvet :


----------



## *sam**

This one is perfect too!



Jane*Bond said:


> Thank you No Cute, Amysou111, Chodessa and frick&frack!
> 
> Here is today's work combo: BV Ostrich bag in "Tea" and CL Armadillos in "Luggage"


----------



## mammabyrdie

Lovely new additions!


----------



## frick&frack

GORGEOUS color!!!!!  & I  ostrich!!! 



Jane*Bond said:


> Thank you No Cute, Amysou111, Chodessa and frick&frack!
> 
> Here is today's work combo: BV Ostrich bag in "Tea" and CL Armadillos in "Luggage"


----------



## frick&frack

SPECTACULAR color!!!!!!!!!!  I love the mombasa in velvet sooo much!!! 



jujuto said:


> YSL Mombasa + Martin Clay's open toes in red velvet :


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Amysou111
Samia
Jane*Bond
Chodessa
basicandorganic
jujuto*

BRAVO Ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!

*ETA: sorry if I left anybody out. I'm on my 3rd mimosa!*


----------



## Martina_Italy

fieryfashionist said:


> My CL bronze glitter HPs and Chanel Khaki Baby Cabas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoes alone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DIY CL glitter yoyos and Chanel beige clair medium caviar flap with gold h/w!
> Had to go to an engagement party and wore them together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoes alone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag solo:




I love both combos..CL+Chanel is TDF!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

P.Y.T. said:


> *ETA: sorry if I left anybody out. I'm on my 3rd mimosa!*


 
I thought you weren't allowed to do that without me...especially during the week!


----------



## ReisKitty

**sam***...Once again great combo!


----------



## chodessa

*Jane*Bond and Jujuto:    !!!PERFECTION!!!  *


----------



## lulu3955

Fab. Pairings everyone! Keep them coming!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Two fun pairs:

Ballerina flats and matching bag. 
Sergio Rossi heels and Marc Jacobs clutch.


----------



## frick&frack

the fun print on the balleria flats & bag is SO CUTE!!! 



pinkgoldfish said:


> Two fun pairs:
> 
> Ballerina flats and matching bag.
> Sergio Rossi heels and Marc Jacobs clutch.


----------



## mammabyrdie

Here are a few from me. Forgive the background. I just painted my bathroom yesterday and it was the cleanest part of the house.

Let's start with:
 Louis Vuitton and LAMB
A Coach Combo
Louis Vuitton and Coach
Jimmy Choo and some no name hobo


----------



## mammabyrdie

My newest bag, Ms. LV Epi Brea looks great with this Michael Kors trio.


----------



## ReisKitty

My Balenciaga 08' Anthracite Day & Coach Wedges


----------



## P.Y.T.

mammabyrdie said:


> My newest bag, Ms. LV Epi Brea looks great with this Michael Kors trio.


 
Cute combos! I have those MK shoes in black & in a nude color...


----------



## frick&frack

sooo happy to see you posting combos!!!  they're all fabu...but I especially LOVE the choo with the no-name hobo!!!



mammabyrdie said:


> Here are a few from me. Forgive the background. I just painted my bathroom yesterday and it was the cleanest part of the house.
> 
> Let's start with:
> Louis Vuitton and LAMB
> A Coach Combo
> Louis Vuitton and Coach
> Jimmy Choo and some no name hobo


----------



## frick&frack

WOW...gorgeous!!!  that bag is stunning!!! 



mammabyrdie said:


> My newest bag, Ms. LV Epi Brea looks great with this Michael Kors trio.


----------



## frick&frack

anthracite is a great color, & your agate necklace is so cool!!!



Amysou111 said:


> My Balenciaga 08' Anthracite Day & Coach Wedges


----------



## mammabyrdie

Thanks girls!


----------



## pbdb

Balenciaga Black GGH PT + Lanvin black ballet with gold chain strap
Balenciaga Outremer GSH city + Lanvin white with pearl / Blue Fonce ballet
Balenciaga Sang RGGH City + Lanvin Bordeaux


----------



## ReisKitty

^^^^ wow!


----------



## Ilgin

*pbdb*, love all your Bbag and Lanvin combos! GORGEOUS!!


----------



## pbdb

thanks *Amysou111* & *Ilgin* for looking!!!


----------



## SisiEko

pbdb, I love the colors of the lanvins and cities. Very Nice!


----------



## pbdb

^^ will take other combos soon and post them! thanks *SisEko* for looking!!


----------



## frick&frack

GREAT pairs!!!  & I really enjoy your designer loyalty!



pbdb said:


> Balenciaga Black GGH PT + Lanvin black ballet with gold chain strap
> Balenciaga Outremer GSH city + Lanvin white with pearl / Blue Fonce ballet
> Balenciaga Sang RGGH City + Lanvin Bordeaux


----------



## AECornell

Bal Work and Louboutin Privatitas


----------



## irish_clover

My favorite combo at the moment:


----------



## frick&frack

beautiful aqua/blue & great nail polish!



AECornell said:


> Bal Work and Louboutin Privatitas


----------



## frick&frack

love the sparkly red on the shoes!!!



irish_clover said:


> My favorite combo at the moment:


----------



## SteadyRiot

AECornell said:


> Bal Work and Louboutin Privatitas



I LOVE this combo!  Absolutely gorgeous.

I am back with another NF combo:


----------



## frick&frack

very summery, & I love the espadrille wedges!



SteadyRiot said:


> I am back with another NF combo:


----------



## SisiEko

A quick combo:
MbMJ Pumps and Goldenbleu Mercedes


----------



## frick&frack

wonderful bright red...& patent!!! 

just in case I haven't mentioned it enough, I  red accessories! 



SisiEko said:


> A quick combo:
> MbMJ Pumps and Goldenbleu Mercedes


----------



## chodessa

*Hayden Harnett Havana in Ginger & Jeweled Cheapies*


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Wow everyone, great combos!


----------



## pbdb

thanks *frick & frack*!!!
yup, I am very loyal when I'm super convinced of the consistently high quality of their items!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Jane*Bond said:


> Thank you No Cute, Amysou111, Chodessa and frick&frack!
> 
> Here is today's work combo: BV Ostrich bag in "Tea" and CL Armadillos in "Luggage"


 

I love this combo - so classy!


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## frick&frack

YEAH for summer!!!  the ginger color is 



chodessa said:


> *Hayden Harnett Havana in Ginger & Jeweled Cheapies*


----------



## frick&frack

love the lady dior/cannage quilting on both!  &, of course, the RED is FANTASTIC!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## KittyKat65

Deborah1986 said:


>


Holy guacamole!  Gorgeous!


----------



## baglady2006

some of my combos, these do not get worn together very often.


----------



## frick&frack

BEAUTIFUL combos!  the first watercolor/JC espadrilles is my favorite!  love the pink!



baglady2006 said:


> some of my combos, these do not get worn together very often.


----------



## Martina_Italy

Jane*Bond said:


> Here is today's work combo: BV Ostrich bag in "Tea" and CL Armadillos in "Luggage"




Love it!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

basicandorganic said:


> Alma PM in Amarante and Papilipi Crepe Satin Louboutins...




Wow, this is a sexy combo..great!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

tigertrixie said:


> Marc Jacobs Stam and red patent CL's....Red Hot!!




Hot!! Love the shoes!!!


----------



## jeshika

*Jane*Bond*, what a BEAUTIFUL COMBO!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Jane*Bond *- So classy!! 

*Deborah *- Love the Dior!! 

*baglady* - Such pretty, coordinating combos... you SHOULD wear them together! 
*
basicandorganic *- So classy... I love amarante and those armadillos are hot! 

*tigertrixie* - Shoe twin!!   Love, love the red!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Wore this yesterday... Chanel metallic dark silver 226 reissue and YSL pebbled metallic taupe 105 Tribtoos!


----------



## frick&frack

GORGEOUS silver colors!!!  LOVE the metallic look!



fieryfashionist said:


> Wore this yesterday... Chanel metallic dark silver 226 reissue and YSL pebbled metallic taupe 105 Tribtoos!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Aww, thank you!!   They both are such chameleon colors ... the reissue looks bronzey-coppery-silver and the shoes are such an amazing, strange color ... very versatile!


----------



## frick&frack

^I'm so in love with that nebulous silvery metallic/taupe color.  it's like the perfect neutral!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Me too!!   It really is... goes with literally everything!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I need an awesome pair of pumps to pair up with this MJ baby stam. Meanwhile I wear these Bandolino wedges with it.


----------



## frick&frack

nude leather is so fantastic!  the strap, tassel, & closure on the bag are fantastic!



it'sanaddiction said:


> I need an awesome pair of pumps to pair up with this MJ baby stam. Meanwhile I wear these Bandolino wedges with it.


----------



## frick&frack

fendi clutch & prada sequin mules


----------



## flakky

P.Y.T. said:


> *Sergio Rossi Suede Peep Toe Pumps paired w/Club Monaco leather & python embossed "Lauren" Clutch*



Love It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jumalca

That combo is just gorgeous!


----------



## katran26

flakky said:


> Love It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Love the Sergio Rossi + Club Monaco combo - great pair!!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

*flakky
jumalca
katran26*


Thank you ladies!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

TB Revas and Coach


----------



## frick&frack

fabulous  summer combo!!!



~Fabulousity~ said:


> TB Revas and Coach


----------



## Luv n bags

Marc Jacobs little Stam with beige pigalles CL's and nude VP CL's


----------



## pbdb

a few more Lanvins with Bals....


----------



## frick&frack

LOVE the nude combos!!!!!!!!!!!!



tigertrixie said:


> Marc Jacobs little Stam with beige pigalles CL's and nude VP CL's


----------



## frick&frack

all of these brown tones are so pretty!!!



pbdb said:


> a few more Lanvins with Bals....


----------



## frick&frack

prada with stuart weitzman jelly/rhinestone thongs


----------



## Aniski

Aww...I missed so many lovely combos!!  f&f you have some funky combos!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I love this thread! Keep posting your beauties ladies


----------



## sneezz

shoppergrl said:


> Here are my pairs!
> 
> Miu Miu & Seychelles sandals
> Louis Vuitton Cerises Speedy and Prada Flower Flats



Those Prada flats are cute.  I've been eyeing them on bluefly..are they comfy?


----------



## frick&frack

Aniski said:


> Aww...I missed so many lovely combos!! f&f you have some funky combos!!


 
thank you!


----------



## soleilbrun

A few examples with the same beloved bag


----------



## frick&frack

great bag!  I really like the red/blue striped accents.



soleilbrun said:


> A few examples with the same beloved bag


----------



## soleilbrun

frick&frack said:


> great bag! I really like the red/blue striped accents.


 
Thank you. I really love it.  Recently I saw one for sale and it crossed my mind to get it just in case this one dies.  I found the matching shoes too.  I don't know if this would be similar to cloning your dead pets.


----------



## Aniski

^^I like that your bag can be matched with so many different pairs of shoes!


----------



## Blueberry12

CL Black & Beige JAW flats & Chanel clutch.


----------



## frick&frack

great pair...I love the tan color!



Blueberry12 said:


> CL Black & Beige JAW flats & Chanel clutch.


----------



## Aniski

Cute *BB*!!  Love those flats!


----------



## lulu3955

*F&F-* Love the jellies with the prada! What a great summer combo.

*soleilbrun- *your beloved bag is awesome! It looks great with all the combos and looks like it an easily transition into a fall bag.

*BB-* Those CL jaw flats are TDF! Love the pretty nude colors.


----------



## frick&frack

lulu3955 said:


> *F&F-* Love the jellies with the prada! What a great summer combo.


----------



## lulu3955

Here is my pairing for today and probably tomorrow as well. I really like how the round circles on the sandals mirror the round studs on the bag. They are both similar toned hardware. They are really flattering when they are on foot.

Kooba Chiara Bag in Green
Target Sandals I scored for $4.00


----------



## frick&frack

I agree with you...the matching hardware is fantastic in this pair!



lulu3955 said:


> Here is my pairing for today and probably tomorrow as well. I really like how the round circles on the sandals mirror the round studs on the bag. They are both similar toned hardware. They are really flattering when they are on foot.
> 
> Kooba Chiara Bag in Green
> Target Sandals I scored for $4.00


----------



## lulu3955

Thanks *F&F*. This pairing is so comfy to wear. It's a nice relaxed summer look. I couldn't go wrong for $4.00 either.


----------



## Aniski

Cute sandals lulu!  I like the combo!  And Target is the best!!


----------



## iamsecksi

not really a pair but i plan to wear this later on to the movies








was really excited about this when I saw this @ bloomies for sale at $46 from $109 but didnt have my size but i managed to order one online for only $38, now that I tried it on, its OK in terms of look, the thick heels isnt for me i guess... but the most comfortable pair of heels i own, in fact, as comfortable than flats!


----------



## Aniski

^^They look gorgeous!!  I like this pairing!  And I wish my heels that high were as comfy as flats!


----------



## frick&frack

cute pair!  hope you had fun at the movies



iamsecksi said:


> not really a pair but i plan to wear this later on to the movies


----------



## lulu3955

*Aniski-* Thank you. 

*iamsecksi-* Wow! Those heels are hot! Total score in the fact that they feel good and the price was amazing. Out of curiosity what brand are they?


----------



## iamsecksi

thanks *aniski* and *frick&frack*! inception was a greatt movie!




			
				

[B said:
			
		

> iamsecksi-[/B] Wow! Those heels are hot! Total score in the fact that they feel good and the price was amazing. Out of curiosity what brand are they?



thanks! they have it on theirs site now @ ralph lauren, I orginally paid 52 for it (which was more expensive than bloomies by a like 7 bucks), and when i got them, I clicked the site again to see if there's anything I would like to exchange them because i feel like the heels was too thick but i saw nothing so I decided to keep it anyway because it's so comfy.. i saw it at 49.99 with additional 25% off (i got mines for 69.99 with 25% off) so i called for a price adjustment, i didn't know they wouldn't give adjustment on sale items but the lady @ customer service was so nice and gave it to me anyways since it was my first order from the site! and i also got free shipping with a code so yeah, can't go wrong with $38 comfy heels


----------



## lulu3955

Thanks *iamsecksi* They are TDF! I might end up being your shoe sis. I put them in my cart and they show up for 38 bucks! What a total score! They look so great on you. I think I might have to give them a whirl.


----------



## akillian24

Best. Thread. Ever.


----------



## iamsecksi

lulu3955 said:


> Thanks *iamsecksi* They are TDF! I might end up being your shoe sis. I put them in my cart and they show up for 38 bucks! What a total score! They look so great on you. I think I might have to give them a whirl.


yay! shoes sis!! haha dont forget the free shipping code : *pcn5452 *


----------



## BattyBugs

Thanks iamsecksi. I ordered a pair for myself & my daughter.


----------



## lulu3955

*iamsecksi- *Thanks for the code too. I picked up another pair as well. I'll have to take some pictures for this thread.


----------



## iamsecksi

BattyBugs said:


> Thanks iamsecksi. I ordered a pair for myself & my daughter.






lulu3955 said:


> *iamsecksi- *Thanks for the code too. I picked up another pair as well. I'll have to take some pictures for this thread.


yay. no problemo ladies! tht's what we do here! *be sure to take pics of it with the bag you pair w/ it on this thread!!*


----------



## Martina_Italy

iamsecksi said:


> not really a pair but i plan to wear this later on to the movies




I like the shoes!!!


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

My Skovgaards and new Suede Silver PS1. 
Definitely NOT a rainy day outfit haha!!


----------



## lulu3955

That is a fierce combo right there! I  your PS1


----------



## Aniski

Those shoes are fierce Siobhan!!


----------



## ayla

Siobhan Chiffon said:


> My Skovgaards and new Suede Silver PS1.
> Definitely NOT a rainy day outfit haha!!



Love these, the shoes are sooo hot !


----------



## CamLee

Love it Siobhan!!


----------



## Ilgin

beautiful combo with the PS1 *Siobhan*!


----------



## Siobhan Chiffon

thanks everyone!


----------



## LT bag lady

Siobhan Chiffon said:


> My Skovgaards and new Suede Silver PS1.
> Definitely NOT a rainy day outfit haha!!








*Siobhan*, love this combo and that PS1   I'm s a sucker for suede!!


----------



## baglady2006




----------



## Samia

*Siobhan*, love the combo and I am drooling over your PS1!!!

*Baglady2006*, beautiful!


----------



## rdgldy

*siobhan,* gorgeous combination.  I am suddenly loving the PS 1.
*baglady*, beautiful!!

Two pairings I just put together:
Louboutin para la cruz w/Lanvin purse,
Louboutin josephine with vintage Chanel flap


----------



## Aniski

baglady - those are sooo gorgeous!!  I absolutely love the color!
rdgldy - great combos both but I esp love the josephines with the chanel! Gorgy!


----------



## rdgldy

Thank you, *Aniski*!!  I really liked the way the gold worked together.


----------



## Aniski

^^Yes!  The josephines are so gorgeous and you paired them really well.


----------



## rdgldy

thanks!!


----------



## baglady2006

Thank you ladies!!! I love this thread, there is so much eye candy here


----------



## ceya

rdgldy said:


> *siobhan,* gorgeous combination.  I am suddenly loving the PS 1.
> *baglady*, beautiful!!
> 
> Two pairings I just put together:
> Louboutin para la cruz w/Lanvin purse,
> Louboutin josephine with vintage Chanel flap


is it Chanel reissue?

TIA


----------



## Martina_Italy

rdgldy said:


> *siobhan,* gorgeous combination.  I am suddenly loving the PS 1.
> *baglady*, beautiful!!
> 
> Two pairings I just put together:
> Louboutin para la cruz w/Lanvin purse,
> Louboutin josephine with vintage Chanel flap




I  the CL + Chanel combo!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

baglady2006 said:


>




Perfect!


----------



## lulu3955

*baglady-* Beautiful color! Great for a rainy day too. 

*rdgldy- *CL para la cruz & Lanvin combo is hot! The the matching fingey detail.


----------



## rdgldy

ceya said:


> is it Chanel reissue?
> 
> TIA



No, it is very old CL-before authentification nbrs-70's???


----------



## rdgldy

Thank you, *Martina* and *Lulu*!


----------



## frick&frack

WOW...amazing & edgy!!!



Siobhan Chiffon said:


> My Skovgaards and new Suede Silver PS1.
> Definitely NOT a rainy day outfit haha!!


----------



## frick&frack

the berry color is fantastic!  LOVE this combo!!!



baglady2006 said:


>


----------



## frick&frack

beautiful combos!  you have a great eye for unusual shoes!



rdgldy said:


> *siobhan,* gorgeous combination. I am suddenly loving the PS 1.
> *baglady*, beautiful!!
> 
> Two pairings I just put together:
> Louboutin para la cruz w/Lanvin purse,
> Louboutin josephine with vintage Chanel flap


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, *frick and frack*!!


----------



## purseinsanity

baglady2006 said:


>


----------



## purseinsanity

fieryfashionist said:


> Wore this yesterday... Chanel metallic dark silver 226 reissue and YSL pebbled metallic taupe 105 Tribtoos!


----------



## purseinsanity

Jane*Bond said:


> Thank you No Cute, Amysou111, Chodessa and frick&frack!
> 
> Here is today's work combo: BV Ostrich bag in "Tea" and CL Armadillos in "Luggage"



I die!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Perfect Day said:


> My Chanel Portobello w/Christian Louboutin python leopard print flats - fabulous pair, the flats are TDF



Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

LT bag lady said:


> Great color! The sandals look so comfy!
> 
> 
> Stunning combo!



Many thanks!!


----------



## purseinsanity

I apologize for not addressing each individually, but I'm so behind in this thread!  Everyone's combos are TDF!


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm too late to this thread to comment individually, but the combos are TDF.


----------



## samlingchan

My paired soulmates!


----------



## Aniski

So gorgeous *Samling*!!


----------



## frick&frack

gorgeous color!  & the shoes are amazing!!!



samlingchan said:


> My paired soulmates!


----------



## soleilbrun

samlingchan said:


> My paired soulmates!


 Ditto. Love the color!!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Not a perfect match, but I thought it worked!

Coach bag with FarylRobin Sandals


----------



## lulu3955

*Samling-* WOW that is a perfect match! It's so satiny and beautiful. I love this color too. 

*it'sanaddiction-* Love the paring. I like mixing dusty lilac with purples. It's a beautiful pairing the lilac makes your coach bag really pop!


----------



## Aniski

it'sanaddiction said:


> Not a perfect match, but I thought it worked!
> 
> Coach bag with FarylRobin Sandals



I like 'em together!! Cute!


----------



## frick&frack

the purples are in the same family...I think they look great together!!!



it'sanaddiction said:


> Not a perfect match, but I thought it worked!
> 
> Coach bag with FarylRobin Sandals


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Aww, thanks


----------



## pinkgoldfish

samlingchan said:


> My paired soulmates!



Such a lovely couple!


----------



## kdo

Can't keep up...Wow, beautiful pairings everyone!  I love this thread!


----------



## Aniski

I am not as good as you ladies with pairing stuff especially since I don't own any high end handbags...but here is my contribution...CLs with random bags...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^But you have beautiful CL's and the pairs look great! I especially love the black pairing.


----------



## Aniski

Thanks itsanaddiction!  I love them too!


----------



## frick&frack

pretty pairs!  I love the red bag!!!

don't worry about your collection...we call what you did "high-low" pairs.  we ALL wear that type of combo!



Aniski said:


> I am not as good as you ladies with pairing stuff especially since I don't own any high end handbags...but here is my contribution...CLs with random bags...


----------



## Aniski

Thanks f&f!  I remembered you said I could do any combos so I took your word for it...


----------



## ballerina

Siobhan Chiffon said:


> My Skovgaards and new Suede Silver PS1.
> Definitely NOT a rainy day outfit haha!!


 
I love it


----------



## Martina_Italy

samlingchan said:


> My paired soulmates!




Oooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh!! What a perfect couple!!!


----------



## tulip618

my bambu gaffure tote with my two favorite pairs of shoes (they are not brand names shoes, one pair from hong kong and another from naturalizer, but they are really comfortable!!) :


----------



## frick&frack

fabulous neutral taupe on the bag & the first pair of shoes look sparkly...nice!  having cute comfy shoes is definitely a priority 



tulip618 said:


> my bambu gaffure tote with my two favorite pairs of shoes (they are not brand names shoes, one pair from hong kong and another from naturalizer, but they are really comfortable!!) :


----------



## pinkgoldfish

tulip618 said:


> my bambu gaffure tote with my two favorite pairs of shoes (they are not brand names shoes, one pair from hong kong and another from naturalizer, but they are really comfortable!!) :



love the shoes, I always look for elegant shoes with lower heels


----------



## Aniski

tulip I like your shoes!!  Cool combos!


----------



## marina230

My first pictures. Be gentle!
So sorry, I was not able to down load pictures.:


----------



## MissLegend

Absolutely gorgeous shoes and handbags.


----------



## Elsie87

It's been ages since I've posted here! I see some very nice combos there, ladies! 


Here are some of mine:


*Vintage Chanel + CL Lillians*






*My mum's Prada with her Gucci pumps*






*My mum's Prada with my Jimmy Choo sandals*


----------



## Elsie87

*Chanel Reissue + Lavin flats + H&M ring*






*Chanel Reissue + Gucci Iman sandals*






*Balenciaga Floral City + CL Simples*


----------



## Aniski

Elsie - you and your mum's combos are divine!!  I love her Prada bag!!


----------



## ceya

Chanel M/L white caviar ghw + Georgina goodman shoes (size 5)
Chanel 226 reissue lambskin ghw +  Stuart Weitzman (size 5)


----------



## Aniski

ceya - love the georgina goodman shoes!!  Great combos!


----------



## frick&frack

so good to see you here again! 

love your lillians & your mom's bag is SPECTACULAR!!! 




Elsie87 said:


> It's been ages since I've posted here! I see some very nice combos there, ladies!
> 
> 
> Here are some of mine:
> 
> 
> *Vintage Chanel + CL Lillians*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My mum's Prada with her Gucci pumps*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My mum's Prada with my Jimmy Choo sandals*


----------



## frick&frack

so fantastic to see all of the turquoise!!!  I especially love the gucci imans with the turq chanel!



Elsie87 said:


> *Chanel Reissue + Lavin flats + H&M ring*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chanel Reissue + Gucci Iman sandals*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Balenciaga Floral City + CL Simples*


----------



## frick&frack

fabulous combos!  I love the red bag with the black/wood shoes...great pairing!



ceya said:


> Chanel M/L white caviar ghw + Georgina goodman shoes (size 5)
> Chanel 226 reissue lambskin ghw + Stuart Weitzman (size 5)


----------



## marina230

I LOVE this tread!!!


----------



## ceya

Aniski said:


> ceya - love the georgina goodman shoes!!  Great combos!


the shoes look real pretty irl


----------



## ceya

frick&frack said:


> fabulous combos!  I love the red bag with the black/wood shoes...great pairing!


that 226 red reissue is one among my favorite Chanel purses


----------



## Aniski

ceya said:


> the shoes look real pretty irl



I spy/sense an enabler here!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you *Aniski* and *frick&frack*! 

*Ceya*: LOVE both Chanels (esp. the red!) and the shoes are spectacular!


Some more combos from me:


*Chanel Scales flap + CL Piros*






*My mum's Prada with my CL Altadamas*






*Gucci Wave hobo + Sergio Rossi pumps*


----------



## Aniski

Oh they're cute Elsie!!


----------



## frick&frack

your scales bag is my 2nd fav of yours (behind the turq)...love to see it!  also, you know I'm crazy about your SRs (love the wooden platform & heel).  guess what?  I think your altadamas would look better with MY prada bag...hehe!  you'll have to come visit so you can borrow it. 




Elsie87 said:


> Some more combos from me:
> 
> *Chanel Scales flap + CL Piros*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My mum's Prada with my CL Altadamas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gucci Wave hobo + Sergio Rossi pumps*


----------



## roxys

Elsie87 love them!


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> your scales bag is my 2nd fav of yours (behind the turq)...love to see it! also, you know I'm crazy about your SRs (love the wooden platform & heel). *guess what? I think your altadamas would look better with MY prada bag...hehe! you'll have to come visit so you can borrow it.*


 
I think you're right! On my way, haha!  



Thanks for the sweet comments, girls!


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> I think you're right! On my way, haha!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the sweet comments, girls!


 
YEAH!!!  we'll have so much fun! 

please give your mom a big hug for me...I bought my prada floral because I love hers so much!


----------



## Elsie87

^Heehee, will do!


----------



## rdgldy

A couple more pairings,
Louboutin archidiscos in black metal, Chanel camera case in rose fonce,
Louboutin black scissor girls, Chanel Marais flap,
Louboutin grey suede Ole Oles, Alexander Wang Diego bucket in ocean


----------



## Aniski

Love the combos rdgldy!!  The Alexander Wang bag is


----------



## frick&frack

LOVE the bow on the archidiscos & the rose color on the bag!!!  the AW pairing is fab!



rdgldy said:


> A couple more pairings,
> Louboutin archidiscos in black metal, Chanel camera case in rose fonce,
> Louboutin black scissor girls, Chanel Marais flap,
> Louboutin grey suede Ole Oles, Alexander Wang Diego bucket in ocean


----------



## Hoodster777

One of my favorite pairings, Coach Hamptons medium carryall and suede boots from Wanted (bought at Delia's). (stock photos for both)


----------



## frick&frack

love this turquoise color!  goes with EVERYTHING!



Hoodster777 said:


> One of my favorite pairings, Coach Hamptons medium carryall and suede boots from Wanted (bought at Delia's). (stock photos for both)
> myfashion1.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/coach-hamptons-leather-medium-carryall-330.jpg cn1.kaboodle.com/hi/img/2/0/0/71/8/AAAAAm7BJcwAAAAAAHGDqQ.jpg


----------



## Aniski

Hoodster, love the color!!  They are both gorg!!


----------



## Hoodster777

Thanks!! I got the bag first and found the boots like a month later. Its really only a spring/fall combo (or winter if its not snowing or freezing), but I love it.


----------



## Martina_Italy

rdgldy said:


> A couple more pairings,
> Louboutin archidiscos in black metal, Chanel camera case in rose fonce,
> Louboutin black scissor girls, Chanel Marais flap,
> Louboutin grey suede Ole Oles, Alexander Wang Diego bucket in ocean




I  the CL + Chanel combos!!!


----------



## maychai76

Thank you for letting me share


----------



## maychai76

Thank you for letting me share


----------



## frick&frack

maychai76 said:


> Thank you for letting me share


^love the color (looks like olive green) & the shape of this bag!




maychai76 said:


> Thank you for letting me share


^nude VPs get a  from me every time!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*hoodster, maychai,* wonderful pairings!!
thanks, *aniski, frick&frack* and *martina!!*


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Beautiful pairings, love em all!


----------



## Aniski

maichai - love those JCs!!  Also love the nude combo!  Nude CLs are TDF!!


----------



## Ilgin

My combo for today: Marni platforms and LV Damier speedy


----------



## Aniski

I like!!  Fun shoes!!


----------



## frick&frack

very nice!  cool shoes! 



Ilgin said:


> My combo for today: Marni platforms and LV Damier speedy


----------



## frick&frack

one of my favorite straw bags & my new CL menorca wedges


----------



## b00mbaka

This is still my favorite thread


----------



## frick&frack

^good to see you!


----------



## b00mbaka

Good to see you too


----------



## Aniski

f & f - Great combo!!  Love your various bags!


----------



## frick&frack

thank you!



Aniski said:


> f & f - Great combo!! Love your various bags!


----------



## rdgldy

Hey, *boom*!! Missed you.


----------



## b00mbaka

Hey rdgldy!!! Damn, look at your post count! I see you are schooling them (lol) in the CL forum! Missed you too


----------



## mammabyrdie

At Disneyland with my Gold Coach Poppy Spotlight and Knee high Converse


----------



## mammabyrdie

LV Amarante Roxbury and Claudia Ciuti


----------



## it'sanaddiction

frick&frack said:


> one of my favorite straw bags & my new CL menorca wedges


 
I love this combo! Lucky you, it's always summer in Florida


----------



## Aniski

mammabyrdie said:


> LV Amarante Roxbury and Claudia Ciuti



I love the color of the bag!!  And this is a fab combo!!


----------



## mammabyrdie

Thanks Aniski


----------



## frick&frack

mammabyrdie said:


> At Disneyland with my Gold Coach Poppy Spotlight and Knee high Converse


^how fun!  hope you were comfy for disney!




mammabyrdie said:


> LV Amarante Roxbury and Claudia Ciuti


^I adore this berry color!!!


----------



## frick&frack

it'sanaddiction said:


> I love this combo! Lucky you, it's always summer in Florida


 
thank you!  down here it's more like spring in january...hehe


----------



## mammabyrdie

Thanks F &F. Your Straw/Wedge combo was TDF!


----------



## frick&frack

thank you!



mammabyrdie said:


> Thanks F &F. Your Straw/Wedge combo was TDF!


----------



## Ilgin

JC wedges/Miu Miu bag


----------



## frick&frack

I LOOOOOOOOOOOVE the color of those shoes!!!



Ilgin said:


> JC wedges/Miu Miu bag


----------



## Ilgin

Thanks my sweet *f&f* !


----------



## kett

I love the combo Ilgin... that Miu Miu bag...


----------



## Aniski

Ilgin - love the color of the wedges!!  I like this combo!!


----------



## ivy1026

Ilgin said:


> JC wedges/Miu Miu bag



love the color of the shoes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Me too


----------



## Ilgin

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## No Cute

Oh how I love this thread.  Gorgeous combos, ladies!


----------



## purseinsanity

Beautiful pairs everyone!


----------



## finzup

Just stumbled upon this thread..love it!

Here's my belen echandia purple crash Angel Purse and Hold Me bag with my shimmer ballet flats in purple that I found from sundance outlet


----------



## frick&frack

welcome to the thread 

LOVE this metallic purple!!!  what a fantastic color!



finzup said:


> Just stumbled upon this thread..love it!
> 
> Here's my belen echandia purple crash Angel Purse and Hold Me bag with my shimmer ballet flats in purple that I found from sundance outlet


----------



## purseinsanity

^Love that metallic purple!  What a perfect match!


----------



## Aniski

finzup they look beautiful!!  The color is gorgeous!


----------



## finzup

Thank you


----------



## Samia

Great combos everyone!! Love this thread


----------



## DisCo

LV Trevi PM with Tory Burch Coconut Revas





LV Eva Clutch w/ gold metallic chuck taylors


----------



## frick&frack

these brown tones are perfect for this time of year!



DisCo said:


> LV Trevi PM with Tory Burch Coconut Revas


----------



## Aniski

Great combos DisCo!


----------



## DisCo

Thanks *frick&frack* and *Aniski!*


----------



## Anjool

finzup said:


> Just stumbled upon this thread..love it!
> 
> Here's my belen echandia purple crash Angel Purse and Hold Me bag with my shimmer ballet flats in purple that I found from sundance outlet


ooo so perfect!


----------



## Elsie87

My new CL peacock Pigalles + my Chanel metallic turq Reissue


----------



## Aniski

^^Love it Elsie!!  The combo is gorgeous


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

niiiiiicceee,*Elsie*


----------



## frick&frack

1 of my favorite bags of yours with HOT pigalles!!!  I loooove this color!!!! 

I can think of 2 nail polishes that might match exactly...I'll let you know what they are...



Elsie87 said:


> My new CL peacock Pigalles + my Chanel metallic turq Reissue


----------



## j0yc3

I was wondering if this pair could work?  

RM MAM Teal and Louboutin Turq metallic pigalle flats


----------



## frick&frack

the combo looks great to me!



j0yc3 said:


> I was wondering if this pair could work?
> 
> RM MAM Teal and Louboutin Turq metallic pigalle flats


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> 1 of my favorite bags of yours with HOT pigalles!!! I loooove this color!!!!
> 
> *I can think of 2 nail polishes that might match exactly...I'll let you know what they are...*


 
Thank you!  Oooh, please do tell! Are they OPI? 'Cause I found a store that sells it here, yay!


----------



## Elsie87

j0yc3 said:


> I was wondering if this pair could work?
> 
> RM MAM Teal and Louboutin Turq metallic pigalle flats


 
LOVE this! Those Pigalle flats are TDF!


----------



## Elsie87

*Aniski* and *DeeDee*:


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> Thank you!  Oooh, please do tell! Are they OPI? 'Cause I found a store that sells it here, yay!


 
I have a few suggestions since I'm not positive about the color I'm seeing on my screen:

orly it's up to blue
OPI yodel me on my cell
OPI ski teal we drop
OPI cuckoo for this color


----------



## Elsie87

^Thank you so much! I'm gonna check those out asap! 

Yes, the colour is a bit tricky on the pics: the colour of the shoes is a very dark teal; there's more green in it IRL than on the pics.

Edit: LOVE *OPI yodel me on my cell *& *cuckoo for this color*! Perfect!


----------



## rdgldy

*elsie*, how fabulous!!
*joyc3*-gorgeous!


----------



## frick&frack

Elsie87 said:


> ^Thank you so much! I'm gonna check those out asap!
> 
> Yes, the colour is a bit tricky on the pics: the colour of the shoes is a very dark teal; there's more green in it IRL than on the pics.
> 
> Edit: LOVE *OPI yodel me on my cell *& *cuckoo for this color*! Perfect!


 
I think cuckoo is going to be the perfect color...peacock green!!!  let me know


----------



## Aniski

j0yc3 said:


> I was wondering if this pair could work?
> 
> RM MAM Teal and Louboutin Turq metallic pigalle flats



They look fab together!


----------



## PyAri

Elsie87 said:


> My new CL peacock Pigalles + my Chanel metallic turq Reissue


WOW! I love it!

Bronzle simples with Damier Speedy 30


----------



## Elsie87

^Beautiful! Love the pic!


----------



## frick&frack

gorgeous color on the shoes!  great combo!



PyAri said:


> Bronzle simples with Damier Speedy 30


----------



## Aniski

PyAri - love your combo!  Great pic!


----------



## Ilgin

pyari said:


> wow! I love it!
> 
> Bronzle simples with damier speedy 30


 
beautiful pic! Great combo!! Loves it.


----------



## louislover260

These are such fun combos!


----------



## KittyKat65

Vintage Chanel XL Jumbo Flap & vintage Chanel pumps


----------



## KittyKat65

Chanel 10C Red GST & Ferragamo Audrey shoes


----------



## frick&frack

great combos!  I especially love the RED!!!



KittyKat65 said:


> Vintage Chanel XL Jumbo Flap & vintage Chanel pumps


 


KittyKat65 said:


> Chanel 10C Red GST & Ferragamo Audrey shoes


----------



## DisCo

Love all of your combos!!!


----------



## DisCo

KittyKat65 said:


> Chanel 10C Red GST & Ferragamo Audrey shoes





KittyKat65 said:


> Vintage Chanel XL Jumbo Flap & vintage Chanel pumps



   !!!


----------



## Ilgin

so lovely, *kittykat*! I especially like the red combo!


----------



## lulu3955

*kittykat-* Chanel 10C Red GST & Ferragamo Audreys OMG what a gorgeous combo!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

KittyKat65 said:


> Vintage Chanel XL Jumbo Flap & vintage Chanel pumps




I love this..it's so classy and timeless!!!!


----------



## Aniski

KittyKat- love your combos especially the red one!!  The ferragamo flats are so cute!


----------



## envyme

*KITTYKAT*, the red GST is TDF!!!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

kitty! love those red Ferragamos!


----------



## KittyKat65

Thank you, ladies.


----------



## DisCo

LV Monogram Neverfull MM paired with Zara camel coloured booties


----------



## frick&frack

nice combo!  I like matching details...like you did with the color of the shoes & the leather handles.



DisCo said:


> LV Monogram Neverfull MM paired with Zara camel coloured booties


----------



## frick&frack

fendi & zanotti


----------



## mammabyrdie

DisCo - Love those shoes

Frick -


----------



## DisCo

frick&frack said:


> nice combo!  I like matching details...like you did with the color of the shoes & the leather handles.





mammabyrdie said:


> DisCo - Love those shoes
> 
> Frick -



Thank you! 



frick&frack said:


> fendi & zanotti



OMG that Fendi bag is TDF!


----------



## frick&frack

mammabyrdie said:


> Frick -


^lol...thanks! 




DisCo said:


> OMG that Fendi bag is TDF!


^thank you!  it's the only "orange" thing that I have for this weekend.


----------



## susieserb

I posted this pic in the "modeling Tribtoo's" but I have my Balenciaga PT with GSH...so here we go for HERE!


----------



## frick&frack

great fall colors!  LOVE the tribtoos!!!



susieserb said:


> I posted this pic in the "modeling Tribtoo's" but I have my Balenciaga PT with GSH...so here we go for HERE!


----------



## Aniski

Disco and f&f and susie - great combos!!


----------



## frick&frack

thank you!



Aniski said:


> Disco and f&f and susie - great combos!!


----------



## singsongjones

*Elsie87*, those are great combos... Absolutely in LOVE with your vintage Chanel Jumbo....


----------



## DisCo

Aniski said:


> Disco and f&f and susie - great combos!!



Thanks Aniski!


----------



## Elsie87

frick&frack said:


> fendi & zanotti


 
Love this! That Fendi bag is fabulous!


----------



## Elsie87

susieserb said:


> I posted this pic in the "modeling Tribtoo's" but I have my Balenciaga PT with GSH...so here we go for HERE!


 
Beautiful combo! We're PT twins!


----------



## Elsie87

*Kitty*: Stunning combos! Looooove your Chanels!

*Disco*: Very pretty! Those Zara booties are adorable; they have some great shoes over there!


----------



## Elsie87

singsongjones said:


> *Elsie87*, those are great combos... Absolutely in LOVE with your vintage Chanel Jumbo....


 
Thank you! I don't own a vintage Jumbo though. Maybe you mean Kitty's?


----------



## susieserb

f*rick&frack, Aniski, Elsie87* Thank you for the complies!!!  Elsie your subtitle echos my passion.  See below!!


----------



## frick&frack

thanks Elsie!!! 



Elsie87 said:


> Love this! That Fendi bag is fabulous!


----------



## frick&frack

another beautiful combo!  love the glitter VPs!!!



susieserb said:


> f*rick&frack, Aniski, Elsie87* Thank you for the complies!!! Elsie your subtitle echos my passion. See below!!


----------



## kdo

Chloe Candbury flats with my Edith.


----------



## susieserb

Bally Ballet Flats in Beige Autumn 10; Valentino Bow Bag Autumn 2007 also in Beige.


----------



## carlinha

i love this thread! especially considering i have quite a CL obsession...

here are the pairings i've come up with so far! 

*Balenciaga Eggplant first RH with Louboutin Special Order Anguille Violette Lady Claude with red patent tip*





*Balenciaga Jaune PT GGH with Louboutin Multicolor Damas Greissimo *




*
Balenciaga Jaune PT GGH with Louboutin Fire Opal Strass Lady Claude*





*Balenciaga Canard Work RGGH with Louboutin Peacock Satin Madame Butterfly Pump 150*


----------



## frick&frack

kdo said:


> Chloe Candbury flats with my Edith.


^great pairing...love the matching buckles!




susieserb said:


> Bally Ballet Flats in Beige Autumn 10; Valentino Bow Bag Autumn 2007 also in Beige.


^fantastic color & bow detail coordinating!




carlinha said:


> i love this thread! especially considering i have quite a CL obsession...
> 
> here are the pairings i've come up with so far!
> 
> *Balenciaga Eggplant first RH with Louboutin Special Order Anguille Violette Lady Claude with red patent tip*
> 
> *Balenciaga Jaune PT GGH with Louboutin Multicolor Damas Greissimo *
> 
> *Balenciaga Jaune PT GGH with Louboutin Fire Opal Strass Lady Claude*
> 
> *Balenciaga Canard Work RGGH with Louboutin Peacock Satin Madame Butterfly Pump 150*


^so fun to see you in here!!!  gorgeous rich colors...& you know how much I drool over your CL collection!  fabulous combos!!!


----------



## susieserb

carlinha said:


> i love this thread! especially considering i have quite a CL obsession...
> 
> here are the pairings i've come up with so far!
> 
> *Balenciaga Eggplant first RH with Louboutin Special Order Anguille Violette Lady Claude with red patent tip*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Balenciaga Jaune PT GGH with Louboutin Multicolor Damas Greissimo *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Balenciaga Jaune PT GGH with Louboutin Fire Opal Strass Lady Claude*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Balenciaga Canard Work RGGH with Louboutin Peacock Satin Madame Butterfly Pump 150*




*Carlinha* your a woman after my own heart! Bals and CL's (let's face it CL's and _anything_ is pretty HOT.  

Those Fire Opals ignite me BTW!!


----------



## susieserb

frick&frack said:


> ^great pairing...love the matching buckles!
> 
> 
> 
> ^fantastic color & bow detail coordinating!
> 
> 
> 
> ^so fun to see you in here!!!  gorgeous rich colors...& you know how much I drool over your CL collection!  fabulous combos!!!



*TY Miss FF*


----------



## susieserb

kdo said:


> Chloe Candbury flats with my Edith.



Hello *KDO* _long time no see_!  I'm so glad to catch up with you.  Isn't navy wonderful for Autumn and Winter?  AND who can go wrong with Chloe's Ediths and Candbury's?  LONG LIVE BOTH OF THEM!


----------



## Martina_Italy

carlinha said:


> i love this thread! especially considering i have quite a CL obsession...
> 
> here are the pairings i've come up with so far!
> 
> *Balenciaga Eggplant first RH with Louboutin Special Order Anguille Violette Lady Claude with red patent tip*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Balenciaga Jaune PT GGH with Louboutin Multicolor Damas Greissimo *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Balenciaga Jaune PT GGH with Louboutin Fire Opal Strass Lady Claude*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Balenciaga Canard Work RGGH with Louboutin Peacock Satin Madame Butterfly Pump 150*





I'm drooling on each pair!!!!


----------



## kdo

Thank you, *frick & frack!*

*susieserb -* So nice to "see" you!!  I just love how Chloe comes out with matching accessories.  What a lovely pair you have!  I love nudes and your Valentino is scruptious!

*charlinha -* WOW, terrific Bal & CL pairings!  I especially LOVE your jaune PT -- it's stunning!


----------



## Luv n bags

carlinha said:


> i love this thread! especially considering i have quite a CL obsession...
> 
> here are the pairings i've come up with so far!
> 
> *Balenciaga Eggplant first RH with Louboutin Special Order Anguille Violette Lady Claude with red patent tip*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Balenciaga Jaune PT GGH with Louboutin Multicolor Damas Greissimo *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Balenciaga Jaune PT GGH with Louboutin Fire Opal Strass Lady Claude*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Balenciaga Canard Work RGGH with Louboutin Peacock Satin Madame Butterfly Pump 150*


 
Bals and CL's....a perfect pairing!


----------



## carlinha

*frick&frack*!  good to see you on here also!

 *susieserb*!  i know the feeling, the fire opals ignite me also  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *Martina_Italy, kdo, tigertrixie*!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*Carla*, I love all the pairings!!


----------



## Aniski

Those are some gorgeous combos ladies!!  Love them all!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^ITA! 

I wore this combo tonite (sorry about the quality of the pic)

Lovely People Suede Boots and no name bag


----------



## DisCo

Fabulous pairings everyone!! All of your shoes are TDF!


----------



## Samia

*carlinha*, *frick & frack, kdo* and everyone else love the combos.

Here is one of mine for an evening out:
Balenciaga Cornflower Shoulder and Giuseppe Zanotti


----------



## frick&frack

it'sanaddiction said:


> I wore this combo tonite (sorry about the quality of the pic)
> 
> Lovely People Suede Boots and no name bag


^I LOVE gray suede!!!




Samia said:


> *carlinha*, *frick & frack, kdo* and everyone else love the combos.
> 
> Here is one of mine for an evening out:
> Balenciaga Cornflower Shoulder and Giuseppe Zanotti


^thank you!

the colors in the shoes are FANTASTIC!!!  great combo!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Rebecca Minkoff 3-Zip Rocker with gunmetal hardware and Kelsi Dagger Maxines


----------



## Aniski

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^ITA!
> 
> I wore this combo tonite (sorry about the quality of the pic)
> 
> Lovely People Suede Boots and no name bag



LOve it!!  They are so well matched!!



Samia said:


> *carlinha*, *frick & frack, kdo* and everyone else love the combos.
> 
> Here is one of mine for an evening out:
> Balenciaga Cornflower Shoulder and Giuseppe Zanotti



Gorgeous!  Love both of them!



thegoreprincess said:


> Rebecca Minkoff 3-Zip Rocker with gunmetal hardware and Kelsi Dagger Maxines



Fierce!!


----------



## frick&frack

very head-banging rocker chick!!! 



thegoreprincess said:


> Rebecca Minkoff 3-Zip Rocker with gunmetal hardware and Kelsi Dagger Maxines


----------



## am2022

love this .. so 80s .. please post model pics~


thegoreprincess said:


> Rebecca Minkoff 3-Zip Rocker with gunmetal hardware and Kelsi Dagger Maxines


----------



## Martina_Italy

Samia said:


> *carlinha*, *frick & frack, kdo* and everyone else love the combos.
> 
> Here is one of mine for an evening out:
> Balenciaga Cornflower Shoulder and Giuseppe Zanotti





I really like this!!!


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

bagladyseattle said:


> This is my pairing that was I able to take pics tonight.
> 
> Louis Vuitton Limelight Clutch w/ Gianna Meliani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton Epi Speedy 35 w/ Lanvin Flat Grosgrain


 
Love the Epi/Lanvin combo!!!


----------



## DisCo

Samia said:


> *carlinha*, *frick & frack, kdo* and everyone else love the combos.
> 
> Here is one of mine for an evening out:
> Balenciaga Cornflower Shoulder and Giuseppe Zanotti



Love this! The blues match perfectly! 



thegoreprincess said:


> Rebecca Minkoff 3-Zip Rocker with gunmetal hardware and Kelsi Dagger Maxines



I've been seeing Kelsi Dagger shoes a lot on tpf lately and I love every one I've seen including this one!!


----------



## AcrylicNails

I love it... Love it!! Love it!!! So many great combos... I love how everyone is thinking outside the box!!!  I agree AStarN20Pearls the LV Epi/Lanvin is just insane. I love it!!!


----------



## carlinha

*it'sanaddiction* - i love the grey suede!!!

*samia* - i love those blues together!

*thegoreprincess* - totally badasss


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Thanks ladies!

samia, love your combo lovely shade of blue! 
thegoreprincess, your combo is hot!

I don't know what to call this combo, but I'm gonna wear it New Year's Eve (haven't gotten the outfit yet LOL!) Rachel Zoe bag, RSVP shoes


----------



## frick&frack

LOVE the sparkles!!!!!!!!!!  you're going to look amazing!



it'sanaddiction said:


> I don't know what to call this combo, but I'm gonna wear it New Year's Eve (haven't gotten the outfit yet LOL!) Rachel Zoe bag, RSVP shoes


----------



## Aniski

itsanaddiction - another gorgeous pairing!!  Love the sequins!


----------



## chodessa

Hi Everybody! 
I've been a stranger to this thread for too long!! 
Gorgeous pairings everyone!!


----------



## jujuto

- *Burgundy velvet combo : YSL Venise clutch, YSL Mombasa + Martin Clay shoes :*









* - Forest green suede combo : YSL Nadja hobo bag + Principles shoes*





*and YSL lizard Downtown + Asos boots :*


----------



## frick&frack

absolutely GORGEOUS pairs!!!  I love the rich colors & beautiful materials!  I think the burgandy velvet is my favorite 



jujuto said:


> - *Burgundy velvet combo : YSL Venise clutch, YSL Mombasa + Martin Clay shoes :*
> 
> * - Forest green suede combo : YSL Nadja hobo bag + Principles shoes*
> 
> *and YSL lizard Downtown + Asos boots :*


----------



## Aniski

Gorgeous combos *jujuto*!


----------



## jujuto

Thank you very much frick&frack and Aniski


----------



## Accessorize*me

I've been a stranger to this thread for so long!
But I totally enjoyed catching up on everyone's amazing combis!!! 

My little contribution:

Alexander McQueen Union Skull Clutch and Valentino Red Patent Bow Pumps


----------



## KittyKat65

Accessorize*me said:


> I've been a stranger to this thread for so long!
> But I totally enjoyed catching up on everyone's amazing combis!!!
> 
> My little contribution:
> 
> Alexander McQueen Union Skull Clutch and Valentino Red Patent Bow Pumps


Oh!  My!  God!  That is such an amazing combo!!!


----------



## shikki

Accessorize*me said:


> I've been a stranger to this thread for so long!
> But I totally enjoyed catching up on everyone's amazing combis!!!
> 
> My little contribution:
> 
> Alexander McQueen Union Skull Clutch and Valentino Red Patent Bow Pumps



I've been missing from this thread for a while but WOW what an awesome combo!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Thank you *KittyKat65* and *shikki*!


----------



## frick&frack

what a fun pair!  I absolutely adore the shoes!!!!!



Accessorize*me said:


> I've been a stranger to this thread for so long!
> But I totally enjoyed catching up on everyone's amazing combis!!!
> 
> My little contribution:
> 
> Alexander McQueen Union Skull Clutch and Valentino Red Patent Bow Pumps


----------



## Ilgin

Accessorize*me said:


> I've been a stranger to this thread for so long!
> But I totally enjoyed catching up on everyone's amazing combis!!!
> 
> My little contribution:
> 
> Alexander McQueen Union Skull Clutch and Valentino Red Patent Bow Pumps


 
Beautiful!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Accessorize*me said:


> I've been a stranger to this thread for so long!
> But I totally enjoyed catching up on everyone's amazing combis!!!
> 
> My little contribution:
> 
> Alexander McQueen Union Skull Clutch and Valentino Red Patent Bow Pumps




Adorable pair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aniski

Accessorize*me said:


> I've been a stranger to this thread for so long!
> But I totally enjoyed catching up on everyone's amazing combis!!!
> 
> My little contribution:
> 
> Alexander McQueen Union Skull Clutch and Valentino Red Patent Bow Pumps



Awesome pairing!!


----------



## frick&frack

lambertson truex pony framed bag & guiseppe zanotti crystal shoes


----------



## Accessorize*me

Thank you *frick&frack, llgin, Martina_Italy, Aniski *!!!

frick&frack, your combis are always sooo incredible!


----------



## frick&frack

Accessorize*me said:


> frick&frack, your combis are always sooo incredible!



thank you! 

that's a high compliment coming from you!


----------



## Aniski

f & f - love your combos!


----------



## frick&frack

thank you!



Aniski said:


> f & f - love your combos!


----------



## shikki

frick&frack said:


> lambertson truex pony framed bag & guiseppe zanotti crystal shoes




Love the color!


----------



## shikki

Been a while since I posted. Not as fab as some of your combos.

Coach Bag and Jimmy Choo Flats






Coach bag and pour la victore wedges


----------



## shikki

Coach bag and  Kors Rain Boots and Michael Kors OTK Boots


----------



## thimp

I haven't visit this thread for a long time! Everyone have such amazing pairings. I thought I'd share a few of my past pairings.


----------



## frick&frack

shikki said:


> Love the color!


^thank you!




shikki said:


> Been a while since I posted. Not as fab as some of your combos.
> 
> Coach Bag and Jimmy Choo Flats
> 
> Coach bag and pour la victore wedges





shikki said:


> Coach bag and Kors Rain Boots and Michael Kors OTK Boots


^great combos!  it's all about the pairings here...not the price 




thimp said:


> I haven't visit this thread for a long time! Everyone have such amazing pairings. I thought I'd share a few of my past pairings.


^beautiful!  I love the lilac color of the 2nd combo!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*shikki*, AMAZING combos...Love your Jimmy Choo Flats and those Wedges are very chic!

*Thimp*, your H collection is TYDF and I just cannot get enough of your Purple Lizzie Loouboutins!


----------



## thimp

^^Thank you, *Accessorize*me*! You know how much I love your H collection! I can only hope that one day, I will be as fortunate to find such a beautiful piece of croc as your amethyst!


----------



## shikki

Accessorize*me said:


> *shikki*, AMAZING combos...Love your Jimmy Choo Flats and those Wedges are very chic!



Thank you! I love heels but cant really walk in them so I really only use flats...Sad but true!



frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^great combos!  it's all about the pairings here...not the price
> 
> 
> 
> ^beautiful!  I love the lilac color of the 2nd combo!



Thanks frick!  I definitely know how gracious and nice the ladies here are!


----------



## shikki

thimp said:


> I haven't visit this thread for a long time! Everyone have such amazing pairings. I thought I'd share a few of my past pairings.



Wow! The purple CL and H combo is so awesome!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I haven't visited this thread in a while and some gorgeous combos have been posted!


----------



## frick&frack

last night's combo:  velvet beaded vintage evening clutch & beaded celines


----------



## Aniski

Cute combinations shikki, thimp and f&f!!


----------



## frick&frack

thank you!



Aniski said:


> Cute combinations shikki, thimp and f&f!!


----------



## frick&frack

saturday night's combo

lambertson truex pony framed bag & renee caovilla velvet shoes


----------



## shikki

Aniski said:


> Cute combinations shikki, thimp and f&f!!



Thanks!


----------



## shikki

frick&frack said:


> last night's combo:  velvet beaded vintage evening clutch & beaded celines



Love the bag! So pretty!


----------



## frick&frack

thank you!



shikki said:


> Love the bag! So pretty!


----------



## Martina_Italy

thimp said:


> I haven't visit this thread for a long time! Everyone have such amazing pairings. I thought I'd share a few of my past pairings.




I'm loving the purple CL + H combo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Accessorize*me said:


> I've been a stranger to this thread for so long!
> But I totally enjoyed catching up on everyone's amazing combis!!!
> 
> My little contribution:
> 
> Alexander McQueen Union Skull Clutch and Valentino Red Patent Bow Pumps


Simply fabulous!!!


----------



## rdgldy

What wonderful combinations! I love this thread.


----------



## soleilbrun

Accessorize*me said:


> I've been a stranger to this thread for so long!
> But I totally enjoyed catching up on everyone's amazing combis!!!
> 
> My little contribution:
> 
> Alexander McQueen Union Skull Clutch and Valentino Red Patent Bow Pumps


 
This is amazing! I'd love to see what clothes you pair it with.  Just beautifull!!!


----------



## frick&frack

my christmas combo: lambertson truex bag with YSLs


----------



## linhhhuynh

love your Christmas combo f&f!!


----------



## cocosapphire

What a pretty pair...Manolo Blahnik and Chanel Maxi!


----------



## frick&frack

linhhhuynh said:


> love your Christmas combo f&f!!


^thank you!




cocosapphire said:


> What a pretty pair...Manolo Blahnik and Chanel Maxi!


^perfect match!  it's amazing how much thoses blahniks look like chanel ballet slippers!


----------



## cocosapphire

Originally Posted by *frick&frack:* perfect match! it's amazing how much thoses blahniks look like chanel ballet slippers!


I know, right! And, the grey color match is nearly perfect.


----------



## MolMol

my new AW Darcy in Mustard and my new Tieks in Camel


----------



## frick&frack

^great mustard color!


----------



## soleilbrun

MolMol said:


> my new AW Darcy in Mustard and my new Tieks in Camel



You took my breath away even before  saw the whole photo!


----------



## jenniejohnny

Fabulous pairs, *thimp*, thank you for sharing.


----------



## shikki

MolMol said:


> my new AW Darcy in Mustard and my new Tieks in Camel




Love those shoes!


----------



## Aniski

Very pretty combos ladies!


----------



## dyyong

wow!! I didn't know about this thread until now!! gorgeous eye candies!!!!!


----------



## missty4

a little bag/shoe pr0n.... 

*Balenciaga Ardoise SGH Part Time* and *Brian Atwood Debras*


----------



## Deborah1986

_^^^ great lovely match !!!_


----------



## sedatedrainbow

loving the BA/Bal match up! very cool look!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

thimp said:


> I haven't visit this thread for a long time! Everyone have such amazing pairings. I thought I'd share a few of my past pairings.



Breathtaking!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

jujuto said:


> - *Burgundy velvet combo : YSL Venise clutch, YSL Mombasa + Martin Clay shoes :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * - Forest green suede combo : YSL Nadja hobo bag + Principles shoes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and YSL lizard Downtown + Asos boots :*



Love these combo's, they are very different!


----------



## frick&frack

nice combo...the colors look great together!  those BA shoes look so much like YSLs...



missty4 said:


> a little bag/shoe pr0n....
> 
> *Balenciaga Ardoise SGH Part Time* and *Brian Atwood Debras*


----------



## Aniski

Gorgeous! Gorgeous! *missty4*!!  Love that Bal!


----------



## am2022

missty .. love these pairings!!!




missty4 said:


> a little bag/shoe pr0n....
> 
> *Balenciaga Ardoise SGH Part Time* and *Brian Atwood Debras*


----------



## cocosapphire

Pure luck that they're a match!!   
Purchased the Vince Camuto boots three years ago and the Chanel Chic and Glitter tote was just scored two weeks ago (on sale!!!).


----------



## frick&frack

beautiful color & congrats on the new match!



cocosapphire said:


> Pure luck that they're a match!!
> Purchased the Vince Camuto boots three years ago and the Chanel Chic and Glitter tote was just scored two weeks ago (on sale!!!).


----------



## Aniski

cocosapphire said:


> Pure luck that they're a match!!
> Purchased the Vince Camuto boots three years ago and the Chanel Chic and Glitter tote was just scored two weeks ago (on sale!!!).



Cute!  Lovely combo!


----------



## DisCo

My beloved YSL Marine Pebbled Roady w/ similar-coloured shoes


----------



## mammabyrdie

Gorgeous DisCo!


----------



## Aniski

DisCo they are beautiful!!  Amazing color!


----------



## poptarts

Gorgeous pairs everyone! Here's my little contribution:

Red patent Jumbo + MB Caldo 






Thanks for letting me share


----------



## mammabyrdie

poptarts said:


> Gorgeous pairs everyone! Here's my little contribution:
> 
> Red patent Jumbo + MB Caldo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


----------



## frick&frack

DisCo said:


> My beloved YSL Marine Pebbled Roady w/ similar-coloured shoes


^GORGEOUS bright blue!!!




poptarts said:


> Here's my little contribution:  Red patent Jumbo + MB Caldo
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


^this is my favorite shade of red for patent...lovely!


----------



## rdgldy

*disco*, I love the YSL roady and shoe pairing!!
*poptart*,  very pretty.


----------



## Aniski

poptarts - gorgeous!  That is such an eye-popping color and combo!


----------



## DisCo

mammabyrdie said:


> Gorgeous DisCo!





Aniski said:


> DisCo they are beautiful!!  Amazing color!





frick&frack said:


> ^GORGEOUS bright blue!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ^this is my favorite shade of red for patent...lovely!





rdgldy said:


> *disco*, I love the YSL roady and shoe pairing!!
> *poptart*,  very pretty.



Thanks guys!


----------



## DisCo

poptarts said:


> Gorgeous pairs everyone! Here's my little contribution:
> 
> Red patent Jumbo + MB Caldo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Amazing!


----------



## cocosapphire

frick&frack said:


> beautiful color & congrats on the new match!


 


Aniski said:


> Cute! Lovely combo!


 
*Thank you, Frick&Frack and Aniski!  *


----------



## cocosapphire

Oooh la la!  Love your matching red patents, poptarts!  



poptarts said:


> Gorgeous pairs everyone! Here's my little contribution:
> 
> Red patent Jumbo + MB Caldo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Elsie87

*Coco, DisCo, poptarts*: Beautiful pairings!!! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Elsie87

Vintage Chanel flap with gold Jimmy Choo sandals





Hermès croc pochette with CL Simples in Goa Lamé


----------



## frick&frack

beautiful pairs!!!  I love that you matched the shoes to the hardware...YEAH for details!!! 



Elsie87 said:


> Vintage Chanel flap with gold Jimmy Choo sandals
> 
> Hermès croc pochette with CL Simples in Goa Lamé


----------



## Aniski

Elsie, they're gorgeous!!


----------



## cocosapphire

Very nice, Elsie87!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

poptarts said:


> Gorgeous pairs everyone! Here's my little contribution:
> 
> Red patent Jumbo + MB Caldo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




This is a sexy pair!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Elsie87 said:


> Vintage Chanel flap with gold Jimmy Choo sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermès croc pochette with CL Simples in Goa Lamé




Beautiful pairs, I love the first!!!


----------



## Ilgin

beautiful combos, Elsie! love the JC sandals with vintage Chanel flap.


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks everyone!


----------



## DisCo

Elsie87 said:


> Vintage Chanel flap with gold Jimmy Choo sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermès croc pochette with CL Simples in Goa Lamé



Those combos are simply amazing!


----------



## carlinha

one bag, 4 different shoes...

AMQ gold jeweled byzantine skull clutch

+ CL rouge patent archidisco





+ CL cranberry satin escandria





+ CL fire opal strass lady claude





+ CL volcano strass amber


----------



## carlinha

AMQ yellow python skull clutch 

+ CL yellow satin lady gres





+ CL multicolor damas greissimo





AMQ tan eelskin knuckle duster

+ CL ghana orlato very prive





+ CL black python frutti frutti


----------



## carlinha

AMQ flesh studded clutch

+ CL nude very croise





+ CL bronze cosmo ostrich very prive





+ CL Peace of Shoe champagne satin, limited edition


----------



## mammabyrdie

*carlinha* it is all so STUNNING!


----------



## frick&frack

carlinha said:


> one bag, 4 different shoes...
> 
> AMQ gold jeweled byzantine skull clutch
> + CL rouge patent archidisco
> + CL cranberry satin escandria
> + CL fire opal strass lady claude
> + CL volcano strass amber





carlinha said:


> AMQ yellow python skull clutch
> + CL yellow satin lady gres
> + CL multicolor damas greissimo
> 
> AMQ tan eelskin knuckle duster
> + CL ghana orlato very prive
> + CL black python frutti frutti





carlinha said:


> AMQ flesh studded clutch
> + CL nude very croise
> + CL bronze cosmo ostrich very prive
> + CL Peace of Shoe champagne satin, limited edition



AMAZING pairs!!!!!!!!!!!!  you have some of the most incredible shoes on the face of the planet!!!   so fun to see you in here! 

I die with delight when I see your escandrias, fruitti fruittis, & your peace of shoes.  what are you gonna pair with your batik python lady peeps, huh?


----------



## carlinha

*mammabyrdie* and *F&F*!!!

*F&F*, this one is for you:
the clutch is from Bali, made of stingray + CL python batik lady peep


----------



## frick&frack

carlinha said:


> *mammabyrdie* and *F&F*!!!
> 
> *F&F*, this one is for you:
> the clutch is from Bali, made of stingray + CL python batik lady peep



OMG...you love me, don't you???  well, I love you right back!!!  this outfit is fabulous!!!  you are just the cutest, sweetest, most fearlessly stylish woman  :urock:


----------



## Elsie87

*Carlinha*: I die! Seriously!!!! Just fabulous! And I so agree with *f&f*!


----------



## ReisKitty

carlinha said:


> *mammabyrdie* and *F&F*!!!
> 
> *F&F*, this one is for you:
> the clutch is from Bali, made of stingray + CL python batik lady peep


 
I love your clutch! Was it made for you?


----------



## Ilgin

gorgeous,*carlinha*!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*carlinha, *I can't even pick which is my favorite combo they are all gorgeous!!!


----------



## carlinha

yes i love you* F&F*!  *elsie, reiskitty, ilgin and dezy*!

*reiskitty*, no the bag was not made for me, i found it and bought it at a boutique


----------



## SisiEko

carlinha!!!!!!! My eyes popped out my head and started dancing on my desk. Those combos are to LIVE for. And the CL python batik lady peeps...ahhhhhhhh.


----------



## michellejy

carlinha- Holy cow! There are just no words. All of those combos are amazing.


----------



## DisCo

carlinha said:


> one bag, 4 different shoes...



OMG your AMQ clutches and CL collection are TDF!!! They all go so well together!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

*Carlinha*, I love every single pair you posted!! You own such gorgeous shoes and bags!!!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> OMG...you love me, don't you???  well, I love you right back!!!  this outfit is fabulous!!!  you are just the cutest, sweetest, most fearlessly stylish woman  :urock:



I forgot to say sexy...seriously sexy in the sky high heels...& then there's the fishnets...HAWTTIE!!!


----------



## Aniski

Gorgeous combinations carlinha!  TDF!!


----------



## carlinha

*sishieko, michellejy, disco, martina_italy, frick&frack* (stop making me blush girl!) & *aniski* !!!


----------



## too_cute

poptarts said:


> Gorgeous pairs everyone! Here's my little contribution:
> 
> Red patent Jumbo + MB Caldo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


i love this pairing! perfect.


----------



## too_cute

Accessorize*me said:


> I've been a stranger to this thread for so long!
> But I totally enjoyed catching up on everyone's amazing combis!!!
> 
> My little contribution:
> 
> Alexander McQueen Union Skull Clutch and Valentino Red Patent Bow Pumps


so cute



carlinha said:


> i love this thread! especially considering i have quite a CL obsession...
> 
> here are the pairings i've come up with so far!
> 
> *Balenciaga Eggplant first RH with Louboutin Special Order Anguille Violette Lady Claude with red patent tip*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Balenciaga Jaune PT GGH with Louboutin Multicolor Damas Greissimo *
> 
> 
> *Balenciaga Jaune PT GGH with Louboutin Fire Opal Strass Lady Claude*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Balenciaga Canard Work RGGH with Louboutin Peacock Satin Madame Butterfly Pump 150*


love these combos.


----------



## Bagamind

I SUPER  this combi!!! 





poptarts said:


> Gorgeous pairs everyone! Here's my little contribution:
> 
> Red patent Jumbo + MB Caldo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Bagamind

Salvatore Ferragamo Carla 55 REd patent + Chanel red WOC


----------



## ReisKitty

^^ Love Red! Your Chanel is beautiful!


----------



## frick&frack

bagamind--  love the red combo!


----------



## carlinha

thank you *too_cute*!

*bagamind*, i LOVE the red pairing!!!


----------



## KittyKat65

Celine Mini Luggage & Alexander McQueen flats


----------



## frick&frack

^those flats are great...love the studs!


----------



## carlinha

*kittykat*!  omg i love the AMQ flats!  where did you get them from, and do you think i could still find a pair????


----------



## KittyKat65

carlinha, thank you!  I found the shoes on the AMQ website 2 weeks ago.  They were on sale for $249, but I think they may be sold out.

ETA:  wait, I found the link:  http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...ale-Shoes/P-BLACK-GOLD-STUDDED-FLAT-PUMP.aspx


----------



## baglady2006

some LV combos~


----------



## Flip88

carlinha said:


> *mammabyrdie* and *F&F*!!!
> 
> *F&F*, this one is for you:
> the clutch is from Bali, made of stingray + CL python batik lady peep



beautiful indeed


----------



## Aniski

*bagamind*, *kittykat* and *baglady* - gorgeous combos!  Love 'em!


----------



## baglady2006

Aniski said:


> *bagamind*, *kittykat* and *baglady* - gorgeous combos! Love 'em!


   Thank you!


----------



## mammabyrdie

baglady2006 said:


> some LV combos~


 


You can send me these sandals!


----------



## DisCo

carlinha said:


> *mammabyrdie* and *F&F*!!!
> 
> *F&F*, this one is for you:
> the clutch is from Bali, made of stingray + CL python batik lady peep




Awesome outfit!! Love the blue pop of colour!


----------



## DisCo

Bagamind said:


> Salvatore Ferragamo Carla 55 REd patent + Chanel red WOC



Love your Ferragamos!!



KittyKat65 said:


> Celine Mini Luggage & Alexander McQueen flats



Those flats are gorgeous!



baglady2006 said:


> some LV combos~



Send them my way too! LOL That would go so well with my Trevi!!


----------



## baglady2006

mammabyrdie said:


> You can send me these sandals!


 
 lol, you are just too cute!!! but I've seen the fab heels you wear and I'll be glad to trade ya!!! 




DisCo said:


> Send them my way too! LOL That would go so well with my Trevi!!


 
well as long as I get to borrow that gorgeous Trevi , lol. you guys made my morning!


----------



## Ilgin

KittyKat65 said:


> Celine Mini Luggage & Alexander McQueen flats


 
beautiful!


----------



## KittyKat65

Thank you, ladies!


----------



## carlinha

Beige Nappa MBB Louboutin + AMQ flesh studded brittania skull clutch





Royal Blue suede MBB Louboutin + AMQ royal blue python skull clutch


----------



## frick&frack

holy &*%$#@!!!   



carlinha said:


> Beige Nappa MBB Louboutin + AMQ flesh studded brittania skull clutch
> 
> Royal Blue suede MBB Louboutin + AMQ royal blue python skull clutch


----------



## Luv n bags

carlinha said:


> Beige Nappa MBB Louboutin + AMQ flesh studded brittania skull clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Blue suede MBB Louboutin + AMQ royal blue python skull clutch


 
Love it!


----------



## Aniski

carlinha said:


> Beige Nappa MBB Louboutin + AMQ flesh studded brittania skull clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Blue suede MBB Louboutin + AMQ royal blue python skull clutch



Gorgeous!  Love the MBBs!!


----------



## Ilgin

gorgeous, *carlinha*!!!


----------



## AECornell

*carlinha* those are AMAZING!!!

I may have posted the first one before, I can't remember:

Louboutin Python Privatitas (that I made NPs) and Balenciaga Work





Louboutin Decollete and Louis Vuitton Damier Neverfull


----------



## mammabyrdie

*carlinha* - SHUT UP!!

*AECornell* - Yummy blue!


----------



## Aniski

AE - Gorgeous!  Love all the CLs!


----------



## frick&frack

beautiful pairs!  I love the aqua in the NPs & the bal!



AECornell said:


> I may have posted the first one before, I can't remember:
> 
> Louboutin Python Privatitas (that I made NPs) and Balenciaga Work
> 
> Louboutin Decollete and Louis Vuitton Damier Neverfull


----------



## AECornell

Thanks girls! These are probably my two favorite combos!


----------



## carlinha

thanks ladies!

*aecornell*, love both pairings, but especially the 1st!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Gorgeous combos everyone!

My small classic Chanel bag and my nude Louboutin Pigalles and with my Louboutin barbie pink Claudias!


----------



## Martina_Italy

carlinha said:


> Beige Nappa MBB Louboutin + AMQ flesh studded brittania skull clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Blue suede MBB Louboutin + AMQ royal blue python skull clutch





Oh my gawwwwd....   These are such gorgeous pairs!!!


----------



## Ilgin

Christian Louboutin nude patent riviera clutch and Christian Louboutin nude declics


----------



## carlinha

*lagirl*, you can never go wrong with CL + chanel!

*ilgin*, i love the nude pairing!!!


----------



## Aniski

la girl - gorgeous! The claudias are so pretty! 
ilgin - love that color!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thank you *carlinha* and *Aniski*!!


----------



## frick&frack

l.a_girl19 said:


> My small classic Chanel bag and my nude Louboutin Pigalles and with my Louboutin barbie pink Claudias!


^love the pigalles!!!




Ilgin said:


> Christian Louboutin nude patent riviera clutch and Christian Louboutin nude declics


^beautiful nude pair, & what a great closure on the clutch!


----------



## l.a_girl19

frick&frack said:


> ^love the pigalles!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ^beautiful nude pair, & what a great closure on the clutch!


 
Thank you!


----------



## Ilgin

Thanks *carlinha*, *Aniski* and *frick&frack*!


----------



## yazziestarr

this I love beyond compare..I dont even know how to explain it


----------



## it'sanaddiction

yazziestarr said:


> this I love beyond compare..I dont even know how to explain it


 
 I can see why!


----------



## frandeli0n

carlinha,

 GORGEOUS!

Oh how I looooove those McQueen clutches soooooo


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Ilgin said:


> Christian Louboutin nude patent riviera clutch and Christian Louboutin nude declics


 
Ohh I love this pairing


----------



## Ilgin

^Thank you!


----------



## mammabyrdie

My beautiful Louis Vuitton Trevi and Irregular Choice wedges.


----------



## Aniski

^^Cute bag!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

mammabyrdie said:


> My beautiful Louis Vuitton Trevi and Irregular Choice wedges.


 

Love it!


----------



## mammabyrdie

Thanks girl!


----------



## carlinha

beautiful *mammabyrdie*!

thanks ladies!


----------



## mammabyrdie

carlinha said:


> beautiful *mammabyrdie*!
> 
> thanks ladies!



Thanks Dear!


----------



## sammie225

love those wedges and the trevi of course  
i really need one too


----------



## yazziestarr

I posted this in the BA thread but i thought I'd add it here. I wore them out for my birthday two weeks ago. First outing for both.

My tweed Chanel and Brian Atwood black patent Dante 140s


----------



## soleilbrun

carlinha said:


> Beige Nappa MBB Louboutin + AMQ flesh studded brittania skull clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Blue suede MBB Louboutin + AMQ royal blue python skull clutch


 I can never get enough of these combos!  You could pair either with a toilet bowl scrubber and I will still swoon


----------



## jenayb

yazziestarr said:


> I posted this in the BA thread but i thought I'd add it here. I wore them out for my birthday two weeks ago. First outing for both.
> 
> My tweed Chanel and Brian Atwood black patent Dante 140s


----------



## Aniski

yazziestarr said:


> I posted this in the BA thread but i thought I'd add it here. I wore them out for my birthday two weeks ago. First outing for both.
> 
> My tweed Chanel and Brian Atwood black patent Dante 140s



Nice!  I really like the look of the bag and the shoes match so well!


----------



## frick&frack

mammabyrdie said:


> My beautiful Louis Vuitton Trevi and Irregular Choice wedges.


^great match & cool shoes!




yazziestarr said:


> I posted this in the BA thread but i thought I'd add it here. I wore them out for my birthday two weeks ago. First outing for both.
> 
> My tweed Chanel and Brian Atwood black patent Dante 140s]


^love the mesh on the shoes & the texture of the bag!


----------



## carlinha

yazziestarr said:


> I posted this in the BA thread but i thought I'd add it here. I wore them out for my birthday two weeks ago. First outing for both.
> 
> My tweed Chanel and Brian Atwood black patent Dante 140s



perfect match *yazzie*!!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*Poptarts*, this is sooo luscious!! 






*Carlinha*, your McQ Clutches are gorgeous and terribly inspiring!!






*yazziestarr*, love the mesh Atwoods paired with the Tweed Chanel!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Contributing to one of my fave threads:

*Hermes White Birkin and Alaia Bootie*s






.​
*Hermes White Birkin and Christian Louboutin Watersnake Biancas*


----------



## Accessorize*me

*Balenciaga Pewter First and Brian Atwood Grey Harrison Chain Pumps*





.​
*Chanel Metallic CC Clutch and Christian Louboutin Black Yolanda Spike*


----------



## Accessorize*me

*Hermes Iris Birkin and Christian Louboutin Lavender Poseidons*


----------



## frick&frack

YEAH!!!  more eye candy!!!  LOVE white accessories!

amazing alaia booties, LOVE the watersnake, edgy/cool pewter combo (love the chain on the shoes), awesome chanel clutch, & LOVE the purple color & the poseidon style!!! 



Accessorize*me said:


> Contributing to one of my fave threads:
> 
> *Hermes White Birkin and Alaia Booties*
> 
> *Hermes White Birkin and Christian Louboutin Watersnake Biancas*
> 
> *Balenciaga Pewter First and Brian Atwood Grey Harrison Chain Pumps*.
> 
> *Chanel Metallic CC Clutch and Christian Louboutin Black Yolanda Spike*
> 
> *Hermes Iris Birkin and Christian Louboutin Lavender Poseidons*


----------



## yazziestarr

Thank you *Jenay*, *Aniski*, *Frick&frack*, *Carlinah*, and *Accessorize*me*!


----------



## carlinha

OMG *accessorize*me*!!!! 

i am speechless.... i'm dead.


----------



## Martina_Italy

*Accessorize*me*, I'm speachless..Your combos are TDF!!!  My favourite is definitely the purple H + CL!!!


----------



## kgirl<3

Gorgeous pairing Accessorize*me!


----------



## yazziestarr

Accessorize*me said:


> *Hermes Iris Birkin and Christian Louboutin Lavender Poseidons*


I love them all but this one in particular


----------



## tae

Accessorize*me; 

OMG; Your combi's are truly gorgeous!!!
Especially love your white B with watersnake CL's and Iris B with lavender CL's. So inspiring!! (meaning; not good for my wallet )


----------



## Aniski

yazziestarr said:


> I love them all but this one in particular



Me too!  I just died and went to purple heaven!


----------



## Ilgin

Outstanding combos, *Accessorize*me*!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Accessorize*me- outstanding combos! please accessorize me


----------



## Accessorize*me

Thank you all for your lovely compliments!!!

*frick&frack*, your combos are outstanding!!

*carlinha*,...and I'd kill for your McQueen Clutch and Louboutin collection!!

*Martina_Italy*, Purple is one of my fave colours!

*kgirl*, 

*yazziestarr*, Really adore the McQueen Clutch in your avatar, I'm love his Clutches/shoes too!!

*tae*, you awesome new Black Heels and Black Matte Croc is my dream combo!!

*Aniski*, 

*soleilbrun*, I'm so flattered...It would be my honour!


----------



## frick&frack

thank you...that's very sweet!



Accessorize*me said:


> *frick&frack*, your combos are outstanding!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*Alexander McQueen Union Box Clutch & Christian Louboutin Blue Magos*







.​
*Alexander McQueen Union Box Clutch & Valentino Red Patent Bow Pumps*






Have posted this somewhere before, hope no one minds the repost


----------



## tae

^^^Wow; so beautiful!!! A*me; you truly are the queen of the bag/shoes combo's


----------



## carlinha

Accessorize*me said:


> *carlinha*,...and I'd kill for your McQueen Clutch and Louboutin collection!!
> !



you can have it all in exchange for your iris birkin 



Accessorize*me said:


> *Alexander McQueen Union Box Clutch & Christian Louboutin Blue Magos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .​
> *Alexander McQueen Union Box Clutch & Valentino Red Patent Bow Pumps*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have posted this somewhere before, hope no one minds the repost



two additional amazing matches!!!  them *AM*!!!


----------



## chanel*liz

Accessorize*me said:


> *Alexander McQueen Union Box Clutch & Christian Louboutin Blue Magos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .​
> *Alexander McQueen Union Box Clutch & Valentino Red Patent Bow Pumps*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have posted this somewhere before, hope no one minds the repost


 
OMG!! I die!! Amazing - I have been eyeing that clutch forever!! Do you love it?


----------



## Accessorize*me

*tae*, THANK YOU! I am sooo flattered!

*Carlinha*, .....Anytime!! 

Btw, your avatar gives me heart palpitations...!! Just BREATH-TAKING!

*chanel*liz*, I absolutely ADORE that Clutch! It's one of my favourite "bags"...Cannot help but smile everytime I see it!! I'd say get it, you won't regret it!!


----------



## frick&frack

fabulous combos with great color matches!!!  I LOVE the clutch & the valentinos are some of my favorites!!!  thanks for sharing...it's so fun to see your combos!



Accessorize*me said:


> *Alexander McQueen Union Box Clutch & Christian Louboutin Blue Magos*.​
> *Alexander McQueen Union Box Clutch & Valentino Red Patent Bow Pumps*Have posted this somewhere before, hope no one minds the repost


----------



## Martina_Italy

Accessorize*me said:


> *Alexander McQueen Union Box Clutch & Christian Louboutin Blue Magos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .​
> *Alexander McQueen Union Box Clutch & Valentino Red Patent Bow Pumps*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have posted this somewhere before, hope no one minds the repost




Love them both!!!!!!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*frick&frack, Martina_lady*, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

New additions....

*Christian Louboutin Python Alta Damas & Goyard St Louis Tote*


----------



## carlinha

Accessorize*me said:


> New additions....
> 
> *Christian Louboutin Python Alta Damas & Goyard St Louis Tote*



you're KILLING ME LADY.  KILLING ME!!!!


----------



## Aniski

accessorize me - gorgeous combos!!  I covet the green shoes!!


----------



## frick&frack

gorgeous GORGEOUS green!!!!!!!!!!! 

LOVE how the different shades of green in the python is picked up by the pattern in the goyard.  brilliant coordinating!!! 



Accessorize*me said:


> New additions....
> 
> *Christian Louboutin Python Alta Damas & Goyard St Louis Tote*


----------



## Accessorize*me

Thank you *Carlinha*, best of luck for your hunt!

*Aniski*, thank you, these turned out better than I expected!

*frick&frack*, yeah, I only noticed that after I posted the pic, but what a coincidence!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Accessorize*me said:


> New additions....
> 
> *Christian Louboutin Python Alta Damas & Goyard St Louis Tote*





Drooling on the shoes.. !!!!!!


----------



## Perfect Day

Accessorize*me said:


> New additions....
> 
> *Christian Louboutin Python Alta Damas & Goyard St Louis Tote*



Those pythons!!!!!!! Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Thank you *Martina_Italy* and *Perfect Day*! and


----------



## too_cute

carlinha said:


> Beige Nappa MBB Louboutin + AMQ flesh studded brittania skull clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Blue suede MBB Louboutin + AMQ royal blue python skull clutch


*dies* amazing combos *carlinha*



Accessorize*me said:


> Balenciaga Pewter First and Brian Atwood Grey Harrison Chain Pumps
> http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h6...BABalen1st.jpg


sooo hot!



Accessorize*me said:


> Hermes Iris Birkin and Christian Louboutin Lavender Poseidons
> http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h6...isPoseidon.jpg


perfection *Accessorize*me*!


----------



## thimp

Accessorize*me said:


> Contributing to one of my fave threads:
> 
> *Hermes White Birkin and Alaia Bootie*s


*
Accessorize*me*-you have such gorgeous pairings! I am esp. in love with these!


----------



## thimp

My pairings. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## carlinha

thimp said:


> My pairings. Thank you for letting me share.



wow *thimp*!!! 

can you please let me know the details about your H items?  i am currently clueless but hopefully moving in that direction soon!


----------



## thimp

carlinha said:


> wow *thimp*!!!
> 
> can you please let me know the details about your H items?  i am currently clueless but hopefully moving in that direction soon!



*carlinha*, thank you for your lovely comments!

1. 30cm birkin in Rose Shocking color,  chevre mysore leather, with pall. hardware
2. 30cm birkin in Tabac Camel color, clemence leather, with gold hardware
3. 23cm medor clutch in Rubis color,  tadelekt leather, with pall. hardware

I hope that helps.


----------



## frick&frack

gorgeous combos!!!  I'm completely in love with your new valentinos 



thimp said:


> My pairings. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## thimp

frick&frack said:


> gorgeous combos!!!  I'm completely in love with your new valentinos


Thank you, *frick&frack*, for your lovely comments!


----------



## carlinha

thimp said:


> *carlinha*, thank you for your lovely comments!
> 
> 1. 30cm birkin in Rose Shocking color,  chevre mysore leather, with pall. hardware
> 2. 30cm birkin in Tabac Camel color, clemence leather, with gold hardware
> 3. 23cm medor clutch in Rubis color,  tadelekt leather, with pall. hardware
> 
> I hope that helps.



wow amazing.  they are just perfect!  thanks for the info *thimp*, and i will have to venture into H land one day, but i am very intimidated


----------



## Aniski

thimp those are gorgeous combos!  I really love the beige shoes!


----------



## carlinha

Louboutin black nappa Madame Butterfly Booty + AMQ black with gold studs brittania clutch





Louboutin black nappa Daffodile + AMQ black with gold studs brittania clutch


----------



## frick&frack

FIERCE combos!!!


carlinha said:


> Louboutin black nappa Madame Butterfly Booty + AMQ black with gold studs brittania clutch


----------



## Accessorize*me

*thimp*, STUNNING STUNNING Combos!!

*Carlinha*...Cannot get enuf of your Loubie + McQueen Combos!


----------



## thimp

*carlinha*-I love your Madame Butterfly with your McQueen clutch! Such a cool yet feminine vibe!

Thank you, *Aniski* and *Accessorize*me*!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

carlinha said:


> Louboutin black nappa Madame Butterfly Booty + AMQ black with gold studs brittania clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louboutin black nappa Daffodile + AMQ black with gold studs brittania clutch



girl you have some of the most gorgeous shoes+bags combo's love them


----------



## cherrylollipops

Thank you for looking


----------



## frick&frack

^cute & classic combo!  what bag is that?  I'm not familiar with it.  & are those shoes miu miu?  I can't tell from the picture.


----------



## cherrylollipops

frick&frack said:


> ^cute & classic combo!  what bag is that?  I'm not familiar with it.  & are those shoes miu miu?  I can't tell from the picture.




Thanks! Hi! The bag is YSL Muse 2 and yes, the shoes are Miu Miu


----------



## frick&frack

^so pretty!  & I love your strands of pearls too!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Mine combo today isn't as classy as the rest of the ladies' photos but I went to the stables for the first time in a very, very long time and matched my Marc Jacobs riding boots and the Dior large saddle bag 







Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## carlinha

frick&frack said:


> FIERCE combos!!!





Accessorize*me said:


> *thimp*, STUNNING STUNNING Combos!!
> 
> *Carlinha*...Cannot get enuf of your Loubie + McQueen Combos!





thimp said:


> *carlinha*-I love your Madame Butterfly with your McQueen clutch! Such a cool yet feminine vibe!
> 
> Thank you, *Aniski* and *Accessorize*me*!





*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> girl you have some of the most gorgeous shoes+bags combo's love them



thank you so much *F&F*, *A*M*, *thimp* and *spoiledroyalty*! 



cherrylollipops said:


> Thank you for looking



very classic combo *cherry*!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Mine combo today isn't as classy as the rest of the ladies' photos but I went to the stables for the first time in a very, very long time and matched my Marc Jacobs riding boots and the Dior large saddle bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



you look beautiful *schnauzer*!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

carlinha said:


> you look beautiful *schnauzer*!



thank you!! Your combinations are always to die for!


----------



## carlinha

forgot to post pics of my beloved new (to me) Balenciaga.... i died for this color when i saw a friend with it in real life.  i wanted to stroke her clutch all night!  well, as luck would have it, i saw this gorgeous color on Bonanza a few days later, and i'm ecstatic that she's mine! (and to think i used to HATE pink!  )

*Balenciaga Amethyste Twiggy (from Fall 2008?)*

+ Louboutin Framboise suede Balota





+ Louboutin Fuxia satin Youpli





+ Louboutin Python Batik Lady Peep


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

carlinha said:


> forgot to post pics of my beloved new (to me) Balenciaga.... i died for this color when i saw a friend with it in real life.  i wanted to stroke her clutch all night!  well, as luck would have it, i saw this gorgeous color on Bonanza a few days later, and i'm ecstatic that she's mine!
> 
> *Balenciaga Amethyste Twiggy (from Fall 2008?)*
> 
> + Louboutin Framboise suede Balota
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + Louboutin Fuxia satin Youpli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + Louboutin Python Batik Lady Peep



Like I said... GORGEOUS combos, every time!!! BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

carlinha said:


> forgot to post pics of my beloved new (to me) Balenciaga.... i died for this color when i saw a friend with it in real life.  i wanted to stroke her clutch all night!  well, as luck would have it, i saw this gorgeous color on Bonanza a few days later, and i'm ecstatic that she's mine! (and to think i used to HATE pink!  )
> 
> *Balenciaga Amethyste Twiggy (from Fall 2008?)*
> 
> + Louboutin Framboise suede Balota
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + Louboutin Fuxia satin Youpli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + Louboutin Python Batik Lady Peep



wow there beautiful


----------



## carlinha

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Like I said... GORGEOUS combos, every time!!! BEAUTIFUL!



thanks hun! 



*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> wow there beautiful



thanks *spoiled*!  i love the color pink now!


----------



## AEGIS

cherrylollipops said:


> Thank you for looking



chic!



carlinha said:


> forgot to post pics of my beloved new (to me) Balenciaga.... i died for this color when i saw a friend with it in real life.  i wanted to stroke her clutch all night!  well, as luck would have it, i saw this gorgeous color on Bonanza a few days later, and i'm ecstatic that she's mine! (and to think i used to HATE pink!  )
> 
> *Balenciaga Amethyste Twiggy (from Fall 2008?)*
> 
> + Louboutin Framboise suede Balota
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + Louboutin Fuxia satin Youpli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + Louboutin Python Batik Lady Peep




i don't favor it much with the Youplis bc i think those shoes are more dressy but i love them with the others esp. the python batik.  you're gonna look hawt!...wait...you already do


----------



## AEGIS

so classic.



thimp said:


> My pairings. Thank you for letting me share.



you already know...



carlinha said:


> Louboutin black nappa Madame Butterfly Booty + AMQ black with gold studs brittania clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louboutin black nappa Daffodile + AMQ black with gold studs brittania clutch





Accessorize*me said:


> New additions....
> 
> *Christian Louboutin Python Alta Damas & Goyard St Louis Tote*





Accessorize*me said:


> *Hermes Iris Birkin and Christian Louboutin Lavender Poseidons*





Accessorize*me said:


> *Balenciaga Pewter First and Brian Atwood Grey Harrison Chain Pumps*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .​
> *Chanel Metallic CC Clutch and Christian Louboutin Black Yolanda Spike*



i start from the last page and back and it just kept getting better and better



mammabyrdie said:


> My beautiful Louis Vuitton Trevi and Irregular Choice wedges.




i really love the trevi.  one of the very few lv bags i like.


----------



## AEGIS

oh this is great for everyday



Ilgin said:


> Christian Louboutin nude patent riviera clutch and Christian Louboutin nude declics





carlinha said:


> Beige Nappa MBB Louboutin + AMQ flesh studded brittania skull clutch
> 
> 
> Royal Blue suede MBB Louboutin + AMQ royal blue python skull clutch



such rich colors



AECornell said:


> *carlinha* those are AMAZING!!!
> 
> I may have posted the first one before, I can't remember:
> 
> Louboutin Python Privatitas (that I made NPs) and Balenciaga Work
> 
> 
> Louboutin Decollete and Louis Vuitton Damier Neverfull



very nice



cocosapphire said:


> Pure luck that they're a match!!
> Purchased the Vince Camuto boots three years ago and the Chanel Chic and Glitter tote was just scored two weeks ago (on sale!!!).





DisCo said:


> My beloved YSL Marine Pebbled Roady w/ similar-coloured shoes



perfect blue!



poptarts said:


> Gorgeous pairs everyone! Here's my little contribution:
> 
> Red patent Jumbo + MB Caldo
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



i loove the red!



missty4 said:


> a little bag/shoe pr0n....
> 
> *Balenciaga Ardoise SGH Part Time* and *Brian Atwood Debras*




i love gray so this just stole my heart!




cocosapphire said:


> What a pretty pair...Manolo Blahnik and Chanel Maxi!




omgeee!!!! soo pefect!


----------



## cherrylollipops

carlinha said:


> forgot to post pics of my beloved new (to me) Balenciaga.... i died for this color when i saw a friend with it in real life.  i wanted to stroke her clutch all night!  well, as luck would have it, i saw this gorgeous color on Bonanza a few days later, and i'm ecstatic that she's mine! (and to think i used to HATE pink!  )
> 
> *Balenciaga Amethyste Twiggy (from Fall 2008?)*
> 
> + Louboutin Framboise suede Balota
> 
> 
> + Louboutin Fuxia satin Youpli
> 
> 
> + Louboutin Python Batik Lady Peep



OMGosh!! That's heaven!! Pink is my favorite color!!!! You have such great taste, I so enjoy looking at your collection!!! SO FABULOUS!


----------



## frick&frack

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Mine combo today isn't as classy as the rest of the ladies' photos but I went to the stables for the first time in a very, very long time and matched my Marc Jacobs riding boots and the Dior large saddle bag
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!


^great pair & perfect for the stables!  hope you had fun.




carlinha said:


> forgot to post pics of my beloved new (to me) Balenciaga.... i died for this color when i saw a friend with it in real life.  i wanted to stroke her clutch all night!  well, as luck would have it, i saw this gorgeous color on Bonanza a few days later, and i'm ecstatic that she's mine! (and to think i used to HATE pink!  )
> 
> *Balenciaga Amethyste Twiggy (from Fall 2008?)*
> 
> + Louboutin Framboise suede Balota
> + Louboutin Fuxia satin Youpli
> + Louboutin Python Batik Lady Peep


^AMAZING COLOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  pink has been my favorite since I was little...welcome to the club! 

_I'm going to steal those batik lady peeps from you one day_


----------



## poptarts

Thank you all so much for your kind words. So many drool worthy combos here!

A few more contributions (this thread got me going through my closet )

Manolo Sedaraby + YSL Envelope clutch









H Massai Cut 40 + YSL Tribute








H 40cm Sanguine-Blanc B + Prada Ombre peep toe (this shoe is an oldie!)








H 35cm Chevre Rouge Vif B + Chanel patent ballerina








Chanel SS08 metallic green Reissue 227 + Miu Miu jeweled flats








Chanel beige classic jumbo + Chanel two-tone Mary Jane (ordered this three times before finally getting the right size 'cause they ran so small I had to go 1 1/2 sizes up!)








Thanks for letting me share


----------



## thimp

carlinha said:


> forgot to post pics of my beloved new (to me) Balenciaga.... i died for this color when i saw a friend with it in real life.  i wanted to stroke her clutch all night!  well, as luck would have it, i saw this gorgeous color on Bonanza a few days later, and i'm ecstatic that she's mine! (and to think i used to HATE pink!  )
> 
> *Balenciaga Amethyste Twiggy (from Fall 2008?)*
> 
> + Louboutin Framboise suede Balota
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + Louboutin Fuxia satin Youpli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + Louboutin Python Batik Lady Peep



Gorgeous!!! I love pinks!


----------



## thimp

poptarts said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind words. So many drool worthy combos here!
> 
> A few more contributions (this thread got me going through my closet )
> 
> 
> H Massai Cut 40 + YSL Tribute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H 40cm Sanguine-Blanc B + Prada Ombre peep toe (this shoe is an oldie!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H 35cm Chevre Rouge Vif B + Chanel patent ballerina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel SS08 metallic green Reissue 227 + Miu Miu jeweled flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel beige classic jumbo + Chanel two-tone Mary Jane (ordered this three times before finally getting the right size 'cause they ran so small I had to go 1 1/2 sizes up!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Your pairings are tdf!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

poptarts said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind words. So many drool worthy combos here!
> 
> A few more contributions (this thread got me going through my closet )
> 
> Manolo Sedaraby + YSL Envelope clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H Massai Cut 40 + YSL Tribute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H 40cm Sanguine-Blanc B + Prada Ombre peep toe (this shoe is an oldie!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H 35cm Chevre Rouge Vif B + Chanel patent ballerina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel SS08 metallic green Reissue 227 + Miu Miu jeweled flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel beige classic jumbo + Chanel two-tone Mary Jane (ordered this three times before finally getting the right size 'cause they ran so small I had to go 1 1/2 sizes up!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



BEAUTIFUL!! Your closet is to die for!


----------



## frick&frack

I love all of your fun colors!!!  I had my hands on a similar YSL clutch (in silver) years ago & I let it slip away...I nearly cried when I saw yours with "carrie's" single woman shoes!  the H rouge color is the prettiest red I've ever seen!  I adore the prada degrade (have a few pieces myself)...doesn't matter what the season was.  I think the metallic reissue with the fun green flats with pink jewels is my favorite...FUN colors!  I've had to size up for all of my chanel shoes too...they sure do run small.



poptarts said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind words. So many drool worthy combos here!
> 
> A few more contributions (this thread got me going through my closet )
> 
> Manolo Sedaraby + YSL Envelope clutch
> 
> H Massai Cut 40 + YSL Tribute
> 
> H 40cm Sanguine-Blanc B + Prada Ombre peep toe (this shoe is an oldie!)
> 
> H 35cm Chevre Rouge Vif B + Chanel patent ballerina
> 
> Chanel SS08 metallic green Reissue 227 + Miu Miu jeweled flats
> 
> Chanel beige classic jumbo + Chanel two-tone Mary Jane (ordered this three times before finally getting the right size 'cause they ran so small I had to go 1 1/2 sizes up!)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


----------



## airina666

WOW I just discovered this thread and it's AWESOME! You ladies have great combos! I will try to snap some photos and share.


----------



## Aniski

carlinha said:


> Louboutin black nappa Madame Butterfly Booty + AMQ black with gold studs brittania clutch
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1417016&stc=1&d=1306905537
> 
> Louboutin black nappa Daffodile + AMQ black with gold studs brittania clutch
> [IMG]http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1417015&stc=1&d=1306905537[/QUOTE]
> 
> Gorgeous!!  Love MBB
> 
> [quote="cherrylollipops, post: 19115176"]: Thank you for looking :hugs:[/QUOTE]
> 
> Love this combo!
> 
> [quote="SchnauzerCrazy, post: 19116962"]Mine combo today isn't as classy as the rest of the ladies' photos but I went to the stables for the first time in a very, very long time and matched my Marc Jacobs riding boots and the Dior large saddle bag
> 
> [IMG]http://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa437/thegraycardinal/d4b6b4e5.jpg
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



I think this looks fabulous!



carlinha said:


> forgot to post pics of my beloved new (to me) Balenciaga.... i died for this color when i saw a friend with it in real life.  i wanted to stroke her clutch all night!  well, as luck would have it, i saw this gorgeous color on Bonanza a few days later, and i'm ecstatic that she's mine! (and to think i used to HATE pink!  )
> 
> *Balenciaga Amethyste Twiggy (from Fall 2008?)*
> 
> + Louboutin Framboise suede Balota
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1418262&stc=1&d=1307065340
> 
> + Louboutin Fuxia satin Youpli
> [IMG]http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1418263&stc=1&d=1307065340
> 
> + Louboutin Python Batik Lady Peep



Carlinha, can I just say how in awe I am of your collections?  



poptarts said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind words. So many drool worthy combos here!
> 
> A few more contributions (this thread got me going through my closet )
> 
> Manolo Sedaraby + YSL Envelope clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H Massai Cut 40 + YSL Tribute
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2099/5794441076_75efd008d4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> H 40cm Sanguine-Blanc B + Prada Ombre peep toe (this shoe is an oldie!)
> 
> [img]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3456/5794441070_27b7bdca4b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> H 35cm Chevre Rouge Vif B + Chanel patent ballerina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel SS08 metallic green Reissue 227 + Miu Miu jeweled flats
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2337/5794441062_2c03be190e.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel beige classic jumbo + Chanel two-tone Mary Jane (ordered this three times before finally getting the right size 'cause they ran so small I had to go 1 1/2 sizes up!)
> 
> [img]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5109/5794441044_9a9e880793.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [/QUOTE]
> 
> Holy Chanel batman! Gorgeous!  I rather adore that YSL envelope clutch!


----------



## poptarts

*thimp, SchnauzerCraz, frick&frack, Aniski*, thank you all so much  

*frick&frack*, To this day, that Y-Mail clutch is still my favorite YSL purchase. It's not too noticeable in the photos but I've gotten plenty of scratches on it because I use it so much! To think they were just $325 back in the days. Now for we can barely get a card holder for $325


----------



## frick&frack

ugghhhhhhhhh...why oh why didn't I buy one??? 


poptarts said:


> *frick&frack*, To this day, that Y-Mail clutch is still my favorite YSL purchase. It's not too noticeable in the photos but I've gotten plenty of scratches on it because I use it so much! To think they were just $325 back in the days. Now for we can barely get a card holder for $325


----------



## Samia

poptarts said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind words. So many drool worthy combos here!
> 
> A few more contributions (this thread got me going through my closet )
> 
> Manolo Sedaraby + YSL Envelope clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H Massai Cut 40 + YSL Tribute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H 40cm Sanguine-Blanc B + Prada Ombre peep toe (this shoe is an oldie!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H 35cm Chevre Rouge Vif B + Chanel patent ballerina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel SS08 metallic green Reissue 227 + Miu Miu jeweled flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel beige classic jumbo + Chanel two-tone Mary Jane (ordered this three times before finally getting the right size 'cause they ran so small I had to go 1 1/2 sizes up!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Beautiful combos, love the YSL and Manolo one the best!


----------



## Samia

carlinha said:


> forgot to post pics of my beloved new (to me) Balenciaga.... i died for this color when i saw a friend with it in real life.  i wanted to stroke her clutch all night!  well, as luck would have it, i saw this gorgeous color on Bonanza a few days later, and i'm ecstatic that she's mine! (and to think i used to HATE pink!  )
> 
> *Balenciaga Amethyste Twiggy (from Fall 2008?)*
> 
> + Louboutin Framboise suede Balota
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + Louboutin Fuxia satin Youpli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + Louboutin Python Batik Lady Peep



Gorgeous! Loving all the pink!


----------



## LVoepink

Madame Butterfly Bootie - Christian Louboutin
Mon Monogram Speedy 30 - Louis Vuitton


----------



## carlinha

LVoepink said:


> Madame Butterfly Bootie - Christian Louboutin
> Mon Monogram Speedy 30 - Louis Vuitton



thats awesome *LVoepink*!  i am loving the pink too


----------



## frick&frack

LOVE the raspberry color of your CLs!


LVoepink said:


> Madame Butterfly Bootie - Christian Louboutin
> Mon Monogram Speedy 30 - Louis Vuitton


----------



## LVoepink

carlinha said:


> thats awesome *LVoepink*!  i am loving the pink too


 


frick&frack said:


> LOVE the raspberry color of your CLs!


 

Thank you  

i just need to master walking in them !!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

LVoepink said:


> Madame Butterfly Bootie - Christian Louboutin
> Mon Monogram Speedy 30 - Louis Vuitton



I love this combo


----------



## Ilgin

amazing combos, *poptarts*!!!


----------



## Aniski

LVoepink said:


> Madame Butterfly Bootie - Christian Louboutin
> Mon Monogram Speedy 30 - Louis Vuitton



Gorgeous!  Love the MBBs!


----------



## redbonnie

bookmarking this, will be posting soon.


----------



## KatyEm

i was worried i'd have a hard time matching my new pair of flats with my wardrobe, but I found that I actually have 2 bags that they go with 

Rebecca Minkoff fuchsia MAC is an almost perfect match:







and pink MJ single crossbody is close too:


----------



## frick&frack

love the pink...so fun!


KatyEm said:


> i was worried i'd have a hard time matching my new pair of flats with my wardrobe, but I found that I actually have 2 bags that they go with
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff fuchsia MAC is an almost perfect match:
> 
> and pink MJ single crossbody is close too:


----------



## KatyEm

frick&frack said:


> love the pink...so fun!



thank you!


----------



## Samia

LVoepink said:


> Madame Butterfly Bootie - Christian Louboutin
> Mon Monogram Speedy 30 - Louis Vuitton



Awesome!


----------



## Samia

KatyEm said:


> i was worried i'd have a hard time matching my new pair of flats with my wardrobe, but I found that I actually have 2 bags that they go with
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff fuchsia MAC is an almost perfect match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pink MJ single crossbody is close too:



The pink combos are so pretty!!


----------



## KatyEm

Samia said:


> The pink combos are so pretty!!



thanks!


----------



## thimp

KatyEm said:


> i was worried i'd have a hard time matching my new pair of flats with my wardrobe, but I found that I actually have 2 bags that they go with
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff fuchsia MAC is an almost perfect match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pink MJ single crossbody is close too:



Gorgeous! I have the very same pair of pink lanvin. So fun to wear!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

KatyEm said:


> i was worried i'd have a hard time matching my new pair of flats with my wardrobe, but I found that I actually have 2 bags that they go with
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff fuchsia MAC is an almost perfect match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pink MJ single crossbody is close too:



LOVE the pops of color!!


----------



## Spfstar

I just discovered this thread! Love itttt!!!! 

*Accessorize*me* and *poptarts*, I wish I were in your shoes!!! lol!! Fabulous stuff!


----------



## KatyEm

thank you *thimp* and *SchnauzerCrazy*!


----------



## Aniski

KatyEm - the colors are perfectly matched!  The combos look amazing!


----------



## AEGIS

i love the envelope clutch!



poptarts said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind words. So many drool worthy combos here!
> 
> A few more contributions (this thread got me going through my closet )
> 
> Manolo Sedaraby + YSL Envelope clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H Massai Cut 40 + YSL Tribute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H 40cm Sanguine-Blanc B + Prada Ombre peep toe (this shoe is an oldie!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H 35cm Chevre Rouge Vif B + Chanel patent ballerina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel SS08 metallic green Reissue 227 + Miu Miu jeweled flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel beige classic jumbo + Chanel two-tone Mary Jane (ordered this three times before finally getting the right size 'cause they ran so small I had to go 1 1/2 sizes up!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share






soo cute!



LVoepink said:


> Madame Butterfly Bootie - Christian Louboutin
> Mon Monogram Speedy 30 - Louis Vuitton


----------



## Perfect Day

jujuto said:


> - *Burgundy velvet combo : YSL Venise clutch, YSL Mombasa + Martin Clay shoes :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * - Forest green suede combo : YSL Nadja hobo bag + Principles shoes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and YSL lizard Downtown + Asos boots :*



The YSL lizard is TDF


----------



## KatyEm

Aniski said:


> KatyEm - the colors are perfectly matched!  The combos look amazing!



thank you!


----------



## FlipDiver

Chanel dark silver metallic Timeless Clutch paired with my Louboutin Lucifer Bow and Maggie


----------



## frick&frack

fabulous matches!  I love to coordinate the details!



FlipDiver said:


> Chanel dark silver metallic Timeless Clutch paired with my Louboutin Lucifer Bow and Maggie]


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

FlipDiver said:


> Chanel dark silver metallic Timeless Clutch paired with my Louboutin Lucifer Bow and Maggie



beautiful matches, Flip


----------



## hazeltt

FlipDiver said:


> Chanel dark silver metallic Timeless Clutch paired with my Louboutin Lucifer Bow and Maggie



Love these combos!!


----------



## carlinha

poptarts said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind words. So many drool worthy combos here!
> 
> A few more contributions (this thread got me going through my closet
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



i love every single pairing *poptarts*!



KatyEm said:


> i was worried i'd have a hard time matching my new pair of flats with my wardrobe, but I found that I actually have 2 bags that they go with
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff fuchsia MAC is an almost perfect match:



loving the pink *katy*!



FlipDiver said:


> Chanel dark silver metallic Timeless Clutch paired with my Louboutin Lucifer Bow and Maggie



gorgeous *flip* love the silver/anthra accents!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

FlipDiver said:


> Chanel dark silver metallic Timeless Clutch paired with my Louboutin Lucifer Bow and Maggie



beautiful combos


----------



## LabelLover81

Valentino and Valentino!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

LabelLover81 said:


> Valentino and Valentino!



VERY cute! That Bow clutch looks SO versatile


----------



## frick&frack

LOVE it!!!  so chic & fun at the same time!


LabelLover81 said:


> Valentino and Valentino!


----------



## shopingisfun

FlipDiver said:


> Chanel dark silver metallic Timeless Clutch paired with my Louboutin Lucifer Bow and Maggie


 
"Look At Ya Now"  That's Hotttttt!


----------



## shopingisfun

Gucci tattoo sling back pumps & clutch




Gucci boston bag & gucci thong sandals w/ matching belt.
I lvoe pink.


----------



## Aniski

FlipDiver said:


> Chanel dark silver metallic Timeless Clutch paired with my Louboutin Lucifer Bow and Maggie



I love these combos!  I especially love the Lucifer Bow.  Too bad I can't walk in piggies that high!


----------



## Aniski

LabelLover81 said:


> Valentino and Valentino!



I love these!  Especially the shoes!  They're so cute!


----------



## Ilgin

YSL leopard print tributes + Miu Miu bag


----------



## Aniski

Gorgeous combo Ilgin!


----------



## Ilgin

^^ Thank you!


----------



## FlipDiver

frick&frack said:


> fabulous matches!  I love to coordinate the details!





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> beautiful matches, Flip





hazeltt said:


> Love these combos!!





carlinha said:


> gorgeous *flip* love the silver/anthra accents!





*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> beautiful combos





shopingisfun said:


> "Look At Ya Now"  That's Hotttttt!





Aniski said:


> I love these combos!  I especially love the Lucifer Bow.  Too bad I can't walk in piggies that high!



Thanks everyone!  The Lucifer Bows are my fave CLs


----------



## frick&frack

the leopard is fabulous!


Ilgin said:


> YSL leopard print tributes + Miu Miu bag


----------



## Seedlessplum

Havent got the time to take pics of other matching pairs. But I have this to share. Thanks


----------



## frick&frack

beautiful pewter color!  great match.


Seedlessplum said:


> Havent got the time to take pics of other matching pairs. But I have this to share. Thanks


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Seedlessplum said:


> Havent got the time to take pics of other matching pairs. But I have this to share. Thanks



I agree -- awesome match! Beautiful bag too!


----------



## Aniski

Seedlessplum said:


> Havent got the time to take pics of other matching pairs. But I have this to share. Thanks



Oh this is lovely!


----------



## Seedlessplum

frick&frack said:


> beautiful pewter color! great match.


 


SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I agree -- awesome match! Beautiful bag too!


 


Aniski said:


> Oh this is lovely!


 
Thanks for all your compliments! Im crazy over matching bags and shoes!!!! Will certaining take pics of other pairs to share.


----------



## LabelLover81

My Valentino Sequined Petale and my Valentino Petale Ballet Flats


----------



## LVoepink

LabelLover81 said:


> My Valentino Sequined Petale and my Valentino Petale Ballet Flats


 
I love this!!!


----------



## frick&frack

that bag is definitely sent down from heaven...I absolutely LOOOOOOOOOOVE it!!!  looks fabulous with your petale flats too!  


LabelLover81 said:


> My Valentino Sequined Petale and my Valentino Petale Ballet Flats


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

LabelLover81 said:


> My Valentino Sequined Petale and my Valentino Petale Ballet Flats



Made for each other! LOVE IT!


----------



## Aniski

LabelLover81 said:


> My Valentino Sequined Petale and my Valentino Petale Ballet Flats



Cool combo!


----------



## LabelLover81

Thank you ladies!


----------



## LabelLover81

One more pair!  Valentino and Valentino


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

LabelLover81 said:


> One more pair!  Valentino and Valentino



Pretty combo


----------



## frick&frack

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!  love this combo...love the colors!



LabelLover81 said:


> One more pair!  Valentino and Valentino


----------



## rdgldy

I love this thread.  So much fun!
One pairing from me-Brian Atwood Helena and AMQ red satin queen clutch


----------



## Ilgin

rdgldy said:


> I love this thread. So much fun!
> One pairing from me-Brian Atwood Helena and AMQ red satin queen clutch


 
Gorgeous combo! I love the Helenas!!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks,* llgin*!


----------



## Aniski

LabelLover81 said:


> One more pair!  Valentino and Valentino



I'm in love with that bag!  



rdgldy said:


> I love this thread.  So much fun!
> One pairing from me-Brian Atwood Helena and AMQ red satin queen clutch



Love the shoes!  Gorgeous!


----------



## frick&frack

those shoes are fabulous!!!  love the squiggly wigglies 


rdgldy said:


> I love this thread.  So much fun!
> One pairing from me-Brian Atwood Helena and AMQ red satin queen clutch


----------



## purseinsanity

I've been MIA in here for awhile, and have been trying to catch up with everyone's amazing options!  I couldn't sleep, so what's a girl to do?  Play with her bags and shoes of course!!!


----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## Expy00




----------



## frick&frack

purseinsanity said:


> I've been MIA in here for awhile, and have been trying to catch up with everyone's amazing options!  I couldn't sleep, so what's a girl to do?  Play with her bags and shoes of course!!!


^yeah!!!  eye candy for us!

love your marine glitter VPs!!!  & love the snake blahniks with the canvas/leather bag!  great pairs...thanks so much for sharing.




Expy00 said:


>


^gorgeous color!!!  love the helmuts in that shade!


----------



## Expy00

frick&frack said:


> ^gorgeous color!!!  love the helmuts in that shade!



Thank you, Frick&frack. I had no idea that this particular CL shoe style is called the Helmut as I'm fairly new to the whole CL thing/obsession :shame:


----------



## frick&frack

Expy00 said:


> Thank you, Frick&frack. I had no idea that this particular CL shoe style is called the Helmut as I'm fairly new to the whole CL thing/obsession :shame:



lol...they're one of my favorite styles even though I don't own a pair (I hardly ever wear closed toe shoes, so I've passed those by).  they're incredibly sexy IMO.


----------



## Expy00

^^ I like the fact that the Helmut heels are so retro and the kitten heel will make them very versatile for me to wear them more often. I'm wondering if my mom is going to want to take them from me - LOL. During the Summer months, I mainly tend to wear open toe shoes, except for when I need to attend customer or executive meetings.


----------



## purseinsanity

Expy00 said:


>



Match made in heaven!


----------



## purseinsanity

frick&frack said:


> ^yeah!!!  eye candy for us!
> 
> love your marine glitter VPs!!!  & love the snake blahniks with the canvas/leather bag!  great pairs...thanks so much for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> ^gorgeous color!!!  love the helmuts in that shade!



Thanks so much *F&F*!


----------



## Expy00

purseinsanity said:


> Match made in heaven!



Thank you, Purseinsanity. I can't get enough of your Chanel/CL sets and photos, what gorgeous pairings!!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thank you so much *Expy*!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Expy00 said:


>



cute


----------



## Expy00

^^ Thank you, Spoiledroyalty.


----------



## Aniski

*purseinsanity* - amazing!!  Love your collection of bags!!   And the nude really goes with just about every color!  And now I know how you came about your name! 

*expy* - gorgeous color!  So well matched!


----------



## Expy00

^^ Thank you, Aniski.


----------



## purseinsanity

Aniski said:


> *purseinsanity* - amazing!!  Love your collection of bags!!   And the nude really goes with just about every color!  And now I know how you came about your name!
> 
> *expy* - gorgeous color!  So well matched!



 All makes sense now, doesn't it!??!  thank you so much *Aniski*!


----------



## Aniski

purseinsanity said:


> All makes sense now, doesn't it!??!  thank you so much *Aniski*!



Haha!  Totally!!  But we understand


----------



## Expy00

Red, white and blue....


----------



## frick&frack

Expy00 said:


> Red, white and blue....



sooooooooooo cute!!!  LOVE wearing red white & blue.  the knotted gingham CLs (gressimo? but they don't have a platform?) are my favorite!


----------



## Expy00

^^ Thank you, Frick&frack. Yes, they're the Greissimo pumps, 85 mm heel with a 1/2" platform. I wanted the higher heeled version but there was no way that I was able to comfortably walk in those. I wish that I'd been able to find the red gingham lower heeled pumps as well.


----------



## frick&frack

^I'd kill for the high red ones   the 85s look so feminine.  love their lines.


----------



## Expy00

^^ The red gingham higher heeled pumps are so fabulous!! I tried so hard to walk in them comfortably but even my shoe SA suggested that I get the the lower heeled version instead.


----------



## katsnd4spd

Expy00 said:


>


Those are actually the CL Newton.  I have them in Black. They have the metal heel.  I also have regular Helmuts and they do not have a metal heel.  The Newtons are gorgeous in the fushia!  Where did you get them?


----------



## kgirl<3

purseinsanity said:


>



Purse - I *love *this.

Such a classic.


----------



## Expy00

katsnd4spd said:


> Those are actually the CL Newton.  I have them in Black. They have the metal heel.  I also have regular Helmuts and they do not have a metal heel.  The Newtons are gorgeous in the fushia!  Where did you get them?



Thank you Katsnd4spd. I'm a CL novice so I greatly appreciate the added insight and information on the Helmuts vs Newtons. I came across the fuxia colored Newtons at my local NM store. They're now on second markdown, 55% off the orig. price. Lucky you to have acquired the black Helmuts!


----------



## Aniski

Expy00 said:


> Red, white and blue....



Gorgeous!  The more I see those Greissimos, the more I want them!


----------



## Expy00

^^ Thank you, Aniski. The lower heeled Greissimo pumps are very comfortable to wear.


----------



## purseinsanity

Expy00 said:


> Red, white and blue....



Love gingham!


----------



## purseinsanity

kgirl<3 said:


> Purse - I *love *this.
> 
> Such a classic.



  Thanks *kgirl*!


----------



## DTowngirl12

Still in the breaking in stage and they killed my feet, but made me feel like a princess!  Had to bring an extra pair of sandals because the awesome cobblestone in some areas just in case.  They're a little dirty because i had JUST taken them off lol AHHH feet are resting. (I don't know why there's so much blue glowing in the picture, but it's probably from the TV) 






PS If anyone has any tips on how to clean the back of the inside of the Louboutins, where they're kind of a suede material, please share with me! This girl working in some random shoe store I was in to buy heel pads stuck all these random "samples" in the shoe and it left some residue on there so when I wore them out they got dirty?!


----------



## Aniski

Black Bal and CL?  Gorgeous!  I want that combo!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

DTowngirl12 said:


> Still in the breaking in stage and they killed my feet, but made me feel like a princess!  Had to bring an extra pair of sandals because the awesome cobblestone in some areas just in case.  They're a little dirty because i had JUST taken them off lol AHHH feet are resting. (I don't know why there's so much blue glowing in the picture, but it's probably from the TV)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS If anyone has any tips on how to clean the back of the inside of the Louboutins, where they're kind of a suede material, please share with me! This girl working in some random shoe store I was in to buy heel pads stuck all these random "samples" in the shoe and it left some residue on there so when I wore them out they got dirty?!



beautiful


----------



## frick&frack

nice classic black combo!


DTowngirl12 said:


> Still in the breaking in stage and they killed my feet, but made me feel like a princess!  Had to bring an extra pair of sandals because the awesome cobblestone in some areas just in case.  They're a little dirty because i had JUST taken them off lol AHHH feet are resting. (I don't know why there's so much blue glowing in the picture, but it's probably from the TV)


----------



## purseinsanity

DTowngirl12 said:


> Still in the breaking in stage and they killed my feet, but made me feel like a princess!  Had to bring an extra pair of sandals because the awesome cobblestone in some areas just in case.  They're a little dirty because i had JUST taken them off lol AHHH feet are resting. (I don't know why there's so much blue glowing in the picture, but it's probably from the TV)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS If anyone has any tips on how to clean the back of the inside of the Louboutins, where they're kind of a suede material, please share with me! This girl working in some random shoe store I was in to buy heel pads stuck all these random "samples" in the shoe and it left some residue on there so when I wore them out they got dirty?!



Lovely combo!


----------



## DTowngirl12

Thanks so much ladies! They made me feel like a billion bucks today!


----------



## elynnin




----------



## frick&frack

^gorgeous histoire!


----------



## Aniski

elynnin said:


>



Simple! I like!


----------



## elynnin

frick&frack said:


> ^gorgeous histoire!



Thank you 



Aniski said:


> Simple! I like!



Thanks!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

CL Batik Python Lady Peeps and Alexander McQueen studded Britannia skull clutch in sage






Black caviar Chanel Jumbo and CL Madame Butterfly Booties


----------



## DTowngirl12

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> CL Batik Python Lady Peeps and Alexander McQueen studded Britannia skull clutch in sage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black caviar Chanel Jumbo and CL Madame Butterfly Booties





I am in LOVE with both of your pairs! They are GORGEOUS and I can't stop staring!! You have awesome taste, and should do an OOTD with these!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

fabulous pairs!!!  especially LOVE the lady peeps!!!!!


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> CL Batik Python Lady Peeps and Alexander McQueen studded Britannia skull clutch in sage
> 
> Black caviar Chanel Jumbo and CL Madame Butterfly Booties


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

DTowngirl12 said:


> I am in LOVE with both of your pairs! They are GORGEOUS and I can't stop staring!! You have awesome taste, and should do an OOTD with these!!!!


 


frick&frack said:


> fabulous pairs!!! especially LOVE the lady peeps!!!!!


 
thank you both so much!!!!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

DTowngirl12 said:


> Still in the breaking in stage and they killed my feet, but made me feel like a princess!  Had to bring an extra pair of sandals because the awesome cobblestone in some areas just in case. They're a little dirty because i had JUST taken them off lol AHHH feet are resting. (I don't know why there's so much blue glowing in the picture, but it's probably from the TV)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS If anyone has any tips on how to clean the back of the inside of the Louboutins, where they're kind of a suede material, please share with me! This girl working in some random shoe store I was in to buy heel pads stuck all these random "samples" in the shoe and it left some residue on there so when I wore them out they got dirty?!


 
 beautiful!


----------



## Aniski

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> CL Batik Python Lady Peeps and Alexander McQueen studded Britannia skull clutch in sage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black caviar Chanel Jumbo and CL Madame Butterfly Booties



Dezy, they're gorgeous!  Love the batiks!


----------



## DTowngirl12

Trolley-Dolly said:


> beautiful!




Thanks trolley!


----------



## Luv n bags

Christian Louboutin Bronze New Simple pumps with taupe Marc Jacobs Stam and Marc Jacobs little Stam in Bronze:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

tigertrixie said:


> Christian Louboutin Bronze New Simple pumps with taupe Marc Jacobs Stam and Marc Jacobs little Stam in Bronze:



LOVE the combo!


----------



## Luv n bags

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> LOVE the combo!


 
Thanks, Schnauzer!


----------



## frick&frack

great color on this combo!


tigertrixie said:


> Christian Louboutin Bronze New Simple pumps with taupe Marc Jacobs Stam and Marc Jacobs little Stam in Bronze:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Aniski said:


> Dezy, they're gorgeous! Love the batiks!


 
thank you! 

*tiger- *great combo!


----------



## Aniski

tigertrixie said:


> Christian Louboutin Bronze New Simple pumps with taupe Marc Jacobs Stam and Marc Jacobs little Stam in Bronze:



Love it!


----------



## Luv n bags

frick&frack said:


> great color on this combo!


 


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> thank you!
> 
> *tiger- *great combo!


 


Aniski said:


> Love it!


 
Thanks, ladies!


----------



## DTowngirl12

Soooo obsessed w/ my new MM flats!!  They came in yesterday, and I've been wearing them for the past two days haha! Favorite flats + favorite bag  They might not match perfectly together but oh well


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

DTowngirl12 said:


> Soooo obsessed w/ my new MM flats!!  They came in yesterday, and I've been wearing them for the past two days haha! Favorite flats + favorite bag  They might not match perfectly together but oh well



They are super cute! Congrats!


----------



## Aniski

DTowngirl - they are so cute!


----------



## frick&frack

miu miu makes the BEST ballet flats!  yours are beautiful!


DTowngirl12 said:


> Soooo obsessed w/ my new MM flats!!  They came in yesterday, and I've been wearing them for the past two days haha! Favorite flats + favorite bag  They might not match perfectly together but oh well


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

DTowngirl12 said:


> Soooo obsessed w/ my new MM flats!!  They came in yesterday, and I've been wearing them for the past two days haha! Favorite flats + favorite bag  They might not match perfectly together but oh well



Great combo


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> CL Batik Python Lady Peeps and Alexander McQueen studded Britannia skull clutch in sage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black caviar Chanel Jumbo and CL Madame Butterfly Booties



these combo's are HOT!!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

tigertrixie said:


> Christian Louboutin Bronze New Simple pumps with taupe Marc Jacobs Stam and Marc Jacobs little Stam in Bronze:


----------



## rdgldy

All the new combinations are awesome!
*tigertrixie*-I love the CLs with your Marc Jacobs!!  Lovely pairings!!
*DTowngirl12*, the miu mius are perfect with your B bag!


----------



## Samia

DTowngirl12 said:


> Soooo obsessed w/ my new MM flats!!  They came in yesterday, and I've been wearing them for the past two days haha! Favorite flats + favorite bag  They might not match perfectly together but oh well



Love your Mui Mui flats, so cute!



elynnin said:


>





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> CL Batik Python Lady Peeps and Alexander McQueen studded Britannia skull clutch in sage



Love the Combos!



tigertrixie said:


> Christian Louboutin Bronze New Simple pumps with taupe Marc Jacobs Stam and Marc Jacobs little Stam in Bronze:





Expy00 said:


> Red, white and blue....



Love Everyone's combos!!


purseinsanity said:


>



Love all your H combos!


----------



## purseinsanity

Thanks *Samia*!


----------



## DTowngirl12

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> They are super cute! Congrats!





Aniski said:


> DTowngirl - they are so cute!





frick&frack said:


> miu miu makes the BEST ballet flats!  yours are beautiful!





*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> Great combo





rdgldy said:


> *DTowngirl12*, the miu mius are perfect with your B bag!





Samia said:


> Love your Mui Mui flats, so cute!




Thank you all so much!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Just took some more pictures tonight!


----------



## purseinsanity

Kids and DH are asleep...which means...time to play in the closet!

Denis w/Chanel Timeless Clutch:


----------



## purseinsanity

With Balenciaga Envelope Clutch:


----------



## purseinsanity

With LV Mirage Griet:


----------



## purseinsanity

With Chanel WOC:


----------



## purseinsanity

Anthracite Eel VPs with Chanel Dark Grey M/L Flap:


----------



## purseinsanity

With Chanel Flap (Can't remember what this was called...something with Pearls??)

With flash:






Without flash:


----------



## purseinsanity

With Ardoise Box/Toile 35cm Birkin:


----------



## purseinsanity

Batik NPs with Mocha Eel Jimmy Choo Riki:

With flash:






And without:


----------



## purseinsanity

With "Barbie Pink" Patent Chanel WOC:  (I think this was officially called "Fuschia", but it doesn't look anything like fuschia to me!)


----------



## purseinsanity

Maybe this is a little overkill with the python, but I thought I'd take a picture anyway!  

With Python Jimmy Choo (Rhona??)


----------



## purseinsanity

Anthracite Glitter NPs with Dark Silver Chanel Reissue:

With Flash:






And without:


----------



## purseinsanity

That's it for now!


----------



## Ilgin

purseinsanity said:


> With Balenciaga Envelope Clutch:


 
I'm so jelly! You have my UHG clutch!!! I've been looking for this exact GGH envelope EVERYWHERE! No luck so far... 
Love your combos!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Ilgin said:


> I'm so jelly! You have my UHG clutch!!! I've been looking for this exact GGH envelope EVERYWHERE! No luck so far...
> Love your combos!!



  I'll keep an eye out for one for you.  I love this clutch.  It's big and roomy and goes with everything.  Thanks *Ilgin*!


----------



## thimp

*purse*-I think I can play in your closet for DAYS and not get tire! Gorgeous pairings! And I sooo want your batik NP! Can you please tell me where you purchased it? I might be too late in finding those pair in my size (35)...


----------



## LVoepink

purseinsanity said:


> That's it for now!


 
wow great combinations! you have so many great shoes/bags!


----------



## frick&frack

purseinsanity said:


> Kids and DH are asleep...which means...time to play in the closet!
> 
> Denis w/Chanel Timeless Clutch:


^great clutch!




purseinsanity said:


> With Chanel WOC:


^love the WOC!




purseinsanity said:


> Anthracite Eel VPs with Chanel Dark Grey M/L Flap:


^adore this colorway, & the eel is fabulous!!!




purseinsanity said:


> With Chanel Flap (Can't remember what this was called...something with Pearls??)


^the pearls really make that bag!




purseinsanity said:


> With Ardoise Box/Toile 35cm Birkin:


^lovely toile/leather combo on that bag!  of course, still adore the eel 




purseinsanity said:


> With "Barbie Pink" Patent Chanel WOC:  (I think this was officially called "Fuschia", but it doesn't look anything like fuschia to me!)


^perfect match on the pinks, & the batik is one of my all-time favorite CL skins!!!




purseinsanity said:


> Maybe this is a little overkill with the python, but I thought I'd take a picture anyway!
> 
> With Python Jimmy Choo (Rhona??)


^lol...no such thing as python overkill!  




purseinsanity said:


> Anthracite Glitter NPs with Dark Silver Chanel Reissue:


^GORGEOUS color, texture, & finish combo!!!!!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

thimp said:


> *purse*-I think I can play in your closet for DAYS and not get tire! Gorgeous pairings! And I sooo want your batik NP! Can you please tell me where you purchased it? I might be too late in finding those pair in my size (35)...



Thank you so much *thimp*!!!  I can say the same about you!    Your combos always have me drooling!  I found the Batiks through the help of an amazing tPFer...I'll keep my eyes open for some for you.


----------



## purseinsanity

LVoepink said:


> wow great combinations! you have so many great shoes/bags!



Thank you *LVoepink*!!    I love mixing and matching them up.


----------



## purseinsanity

Thanks *F&F*!!  

Your vote of confidence in my sense of style is very gratifying and much appreciated!



frick&frack said:


> ^great clutch!
> 
> 
> 
> ^love the WOC!
> 
> 
> 
> ^adore this colorway, & the eel is fabulous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ^the pearls really make that bag!
> 
> 
> 
> ^lovely toile/leather combo on that bag!  of course, still adore the eel
> 
> 
> 
> ^perfect match on the pinks, & the batik is one of my all-time favorite CL skins!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ^lol...no such thing as python overkill!
> 
> 
> 
> ^GORGEOUS color, texture, & finish combo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aniski

purse!  I am in awe!  You again live up to your handle!  Love those combos!


----------



## Ilgin

Balenciaga anthracite weekender & Converse sneaks





Prada bluette saffiano lux tote & nude patent Lanvin flats





Louboutin nude patent Riviera clutch & Zanotti nude patent peep-toes


----------



## chanel*liz

^gorgeous louboutin clutch paired with the zanotti peep toes!!


----------



## Luv n bags

purseinsanity said:


> With LV Mirage Griet:


 
I am not into LV at all, but after seeing this one I have officially changed my mind! Now I need one of these....so pretty!


----------



## Aniski

Ilgin said:


> Balenciaga anthracite weekender & Converse sneaks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada bluette saffiano lux tote & nude patent Lanvin flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louboutin nude patent Riviera clutch & Zanotti nude patent peep-toes



Ilgin, I love the Loubi clutch!  And the Bal...


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Ilgin said:


> Balenciaga anthracite weekender & Converse sneaks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada bluette saffiano lux tote & nude patent Lanvin flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louboutin nude patent Riviera clutch & Zanotti nude patent peep-toes



love your combos


----------



## frick&frack

Ilgin said:


> Balenciaga anthracite weekender & Converse sneaks
> 
> Prada bluette saffiano lux tote & nude patent Lanvin flats
> 
> Louboutin nude patent Riviera clutch & Zanotti nude patent peep-toes


^the sneakers are cute, the blue prada is a fab color, & LOVE the GZ peep toes!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Aniski said:


> purse!  I am in awe!  You again live up to your handle!  Love those combos!



Thanks so much *Aniski*!


----------



## purseinsanity

Ilgin said:


> Balenciaga anthracite weekender & Converse sneaks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada bluette saffiano lux tote & nude patent Lanvin flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louboutin nude patent Riviera clutch & Zanotti nude patent peep-toes



Very nice!!  Love nude patent.


----------



## purseinsanity

tigertrixie said:


> I am not into LV at all, but after seeing this one I have officially changed my mind! Now I need one of these....so pretty!



  Thanks *tigertrixie*!  I have to admit, I'm not much into LV either, but I loved their Mirage line so much that I got this and a black Mirage Speedy!


----------



## Luv n bags

purseinsanity said:


> Thanks *tigertrixie*! I have to admit, I'm not much into LV either, but I loved their Mirage line so much that I got this and a black Mirage Speedy!


 
That is the only line that actually turns my head.  Runnning off to look at the LV sub-forum now!


----------



## Ilgin

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## purseinsanity

tigertrixie said:


> That is the only line that actually turns my head.  Runnning off to look at the LV sub-forum now!



  yes, it was my favorite line as well.


----------



## yazziestarr

Bal Coq RH city with Miu Miu flats


----------



## Aniski

Yazzie that's a gorgeous combo!  Definitely love the stripes flats!  And the shoes in your avi are amazing!


----------



## frick&frack

yazziestarr said:


> Bal Coq RH city with Miu Miu flats



the striped ballet slippers are ADORABLE!!!  looooooooooove them!


----------



## yazziestarr

Thank you *Aniski *and *frickandfrack*!


----------



## soleilbrun

Lovely combos ladies! Here are a few of my pairings.  Some are obvious no brainers then I managed to make a synaptic connection for others


----------



## soleilbrun

A few more


----------



## Aniski

^^Love them all *soleil*!  Gorgeous!


----------



## DisCo

Not the best pic but my khaki Givenchy Nightingale pairs really well with my camo TB Revas


----------



## Aniski

^^I like it! The flats are cute!


----------



## DisCo

^Oh thanks *Aniski*!


----------



## frick&frack

soleilbrun said:


> Lovely combos ladies! Here are a few of my pairings.  Some are obvious no brainers then I managed to make a synaptic connection for others


^great combos!  I especially like the burgundy YSLs!




DisCo said:


> Not the best pic but my khaki Givenchy Nightingale pairs really well with my camo TB Revas


^lovely match in color & theme!


----------



## DisCo

frick&frack said:


> ^great combos!  I especially like the burgundy YSLs!
> 
> 
> 
> ^lovely match in color & theme!



Thanks frick!


----------



## soleilbrun

frick&frack said:


> ^great combos!  I especially like the burgundy YSLs!
> 
> 
> 
> ^lovely match in color & theme!


 
Thank you.  Unfortunately, I don't have them anymore.  I put them up for sale but was hesitant, then of course they sold. No longer a choice to keep. I found other combos for the purse already as you see.


----------



## ninag7171

DisCo said:


> Not the best pic but my khaki Givenchy Nightingale pairs really well with my camo TB Revas



These 2 look so good together.  Love the flats especially


----------



## DisCo

ninag7171 said:


> These 2 look so good together.  Love the flats especially



Thanks *ninag7171*!  They're super comfy too!


----------



## LVoepink

yazziestarr said:


> Bal Coq RH city with Miu Miu flats


 
Love this combo, the flats are so cute!


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

My espresso YSL Vincennes AND my Cole Haan pumps  &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

My espresso YSL Vincennes and my chocolate brown Sergio Rossi boots &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

My Dior mini cannage with my Marc by Marc Jacobs pumps


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

My cream Uggs AND my Small Longchamp le pliage &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829; It would've been better if my Longchamp was brown and NOT black! Oh Well!!!! It's still a yummy combo imo


----------



## Elina0408

Gorgeous pairings ladies!! You all have fabulous taste!!


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

Thanks Elina!!! feedback would be highly appreciated if one of my combos doesn't look right


----------



## frick&frack

DeliciousKiwi said:


> My espresso YSL Vincennes AND my Cole Haan pumps  &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;
> My espresso YSL Vincennes and my chocolate brown Sergio Rossi boots &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;
> My Dior mini cannage with my Marc by Marc Jacobs pumps


^the chocolate color of your YSL is beautiful, & the pink MBMJs are so cute!


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

frick&frack said:


> ^the chocolate color of your YSL is beautiful, & the pink MBMJs are so cute!


 

Thank you so much f&f...I really appreciate it  

I love that yummy chocolatie brown color too


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

Another picture of my YSL Vincennes and my Cole Haan pumps   &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

DeliciousKiwi said:


> Another picture of my YSL Vincennes and my Cole Haan pumps   &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;



Very nice


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> Very nice


 

Thank you so much &#9829;&#9829;


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

My YSL Mala Mala (ivory) and my Stuart Weitzman black pumps  &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;

I just got this bag in the mail  I'm in &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## frick&frack

DeliciousKiwi said:


> My YSL Mala Mala (ivory) and my Stuart Weitzman black pumps  &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;
> 
> I just got this bag in the mail  I'm in &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


beautiful mala mala!


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

frick&frack said:


> beautiful mala mala!


 

Thank you so much!!! I'm so in love with this bag!!!! I love you TOM FORD!


----------



## DisCo

DeliciousKiwi said:


> Another picture of my YSL Vincennes and my Cole Haan pumps   &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;



Beautiful bag!!


----------



## Samia

DeliciousKiwi said:


> My YSL Mala Mala (ivory) and my Stuart Weitzman black pumps  &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;
> 
> I just got this bag in the mail  I'm in &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;




Very nice! I love Stuart Weitzman, most of my work shoes are by SW, so comfy.


----------



## Samia

DisCo said:


> Not the best pic but my khaki Givenchy Nightingale pairs really well with my camo TB Revas



Beautiful!!


----------



## DisCo

Samia said:


> Beautiful!!



Thanks Samia!!


----------



## Aniski

DeliciousKiwi you have some great combos!  Very versatile!


----------



## RosynPinc

Furla bag & Burberry Prorsum ballerinas




Prada bag & Burberry ballerinas




LV bag & Tory Burch patent flats




Frye boots & MaxMara Weekend Bag


----------



## Samia

Steve madden Wedges and (new to me) YSL Muse ll


----------



## frick&frack

RosynPinc said:


> Furla bag & Burberry Prorsum ballerinas
> Prada bag & Burberry ballerinas
> LV bag & Tory Burch patent flats
> Frye boots & MaxMara Weekend Bag


^great pairings!  the color on the burberry ballerinas is so pretty, & love the gradient on the maxmara.




Samia said:


> Steve madden Wedges and (new to me) YSL Muse ll


^perfect match!  love the color blocking on the muse.


----------



## clu13

Tory Burch Sally wedges and LV Cassis Speedy


----------



## Aniski

Great combinations *rosyn*, *samia* and *clu*.


----------



## frick&frack

clu13 said:


> Tory Burch Sally wedges and LV Cassis Speedy


beautiful purple!


----------



## frick&frack

valentino urban lace satchel & miu miu silver/wood slingbacks


----------



## Aniski

Love the bag f&f!


----------



## frick&frack

Aniski said:


> Love the bag f&f!


thank you!  it's one of my favorites.


----------



## Aniski

Is that lace embroidered over?  Lace makes things so feminine and sexy (most things).


----------



## Necromancer

Nice bag and shoe combo, *frick*.


----------



## frick&frack

Aniski said:


> Is that lace embroidered over?  Lace makes things so feminine and sexy (most things).


the lace is sewn onto the leather.  I agree...I love lace!




Necromancer said:


> Nice bag and shoe combo, *frick*.


^thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

valentino dentelle pumps with a vintage velvet pucci


----------



## P.Y.T.

frick&frack said:


> valentino dentelle pumps with a vintage velvet pucci


 
 this combo! So girly...


----------



## Aniski

frick&frack said:


> valentino dentelle pumps with a vintage velvet pucci



It's so feminine!  Lovely!


----------



## DisCo

frick&frack said:


> valentino dentelle pumps with a vintage velvet pucci



This is just lovely....goes so well with the Pucci bag!


----------



## Samia

Beautiful!



frick&frack said:


> valentino dentelle pumps with a vintage velvet pucci


----------



## frick&frack

P.Y.T. said:


> this combo! So girly...


^thank you!  pink IS my favorite color 




Aniski said:


> It's so feminine!  Lovely!


^thank you!  it's definitely my style.




DisCo said:


> This is just lovely....goes so well with the Pucci bag!


^thank you!  I love pucci, & vintage pucci is the best.




Samia said:


> Beautiful!


^thank you!


----------



## LVoepink

frick&frack said:


> valentino dentelle pumps with a vintage velvet pucci


So cute! love this combo


----------



## frick&frack

LVoepink said:


> So cute! love this combo



thank you!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

frick&frack said:


> valentino dentelle pumps with a vintage velvet pucci



love all the pink super cute


----------



## soleilbrun

Samia said:


> Steve madden Wedges and (new to me) YSL Muse ll


Lovely combo!  I am speechless for the bag, I had no idea this combo existed for the muse II.  I have this combo in a mini downtown. Congratulations it's tdf!


----------



## Samia

soleilbrun said:


> Lovely combo!  I am speechless for the bag, I had no idea this combo existed for the muse II.  I have this combo in a mini downtown. Congratulations it's tdf!



Thank you


----------



## frick&frack

fendi watersnake/embroidered B bag with patent valentino bow mules


----------



## Aniski

f&f - you have some awesome bags and shoes!  Love them!

P.S. : The target lady is really creepy!


----------



## Luv n bags

My new Miu Miu red patent pumps with my red Marc Jacobs Stam and Balenciaga City.


----------



## frick&frack

Aniski said:


> f&f - you have some awesome bags and shoes!  Love them!


^thank you!




tigertrixie said:


> My new Miu Miu red patent pumps with my red Marc Jacobs Stam and Balenciaga City.


^great classic red...I love red accessories!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

tigertrixie said:


> My new Miu Miu red patent pumps with my red Marc Jacobs Stam and Balenciaga City.



both combos are gorgeous


----------



## frick&frack

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> love all the pink super cute



thank you!  sorry I missed your post earlier...


----------



## Aniski

tigertrixie said:


> My new Miu Miu red patent pumps with my red Marc Jacobs Stam and Balenciaga City.



I die!  LOVE love the shoes!!  And the bags too!


----------



## Samia

Mulberry and Kenneth Cole Flats


----------



## frick&frack

Samia said:


> Mulberry and Kenneth Cole Flats



cute pairing, & great wearable color!


----------



## jfhave

Celine and Tory Burch!


----------



## jfhave

sorry, no clue why that attached so huge...


----------



## AEGIS

jfhave said:


> Celine and Tory Burch!




wow--perfect color match!


----------



## frick&frack

jfhave said:


> Celine and Tory Burch!





AEGIS said:


> wow--perfect color match!



I agree...perfect color match!


----------



## rdgldy

Lanvin and CL...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Not a bag... but the colors are almost identical...

CL Filter Pumps in Burgundy Metal Patent
and LV French Purse (Portefeuille Viennois) in Vernis Amarante


----------



## frick&frack

rdgldy said:


> Lanvin and CL...


^what a cute bag...love the rhinestones!




CEC.LV4eva said:


> Not a bag... but the colors are almost identical...
> 
> CL Filter Pumps in Burgundy Metal Patent
> and LV French Purse (Portefeuille Viennois) in Vernis Amarante


^gorgeous color!


----------



## frick&frack

lambertson truex pony frame bag & louboutin yo yos


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

frick&frack said:


> ^what a cute bag...love the rhinestones!
> 
> 
> 
> ^gorgeous color!



Thanks!

I just noticed your number of posts... >100 000 in two years here??!?! 
How do you do that?!?!? lol :worthy::worthy::worthy:


----------



## zheng18552

You are so right. but matching pairs excite me more. 
Consistence reminds me of military uniforms.


----------



## frick&frack

valentino betty bow tote & louboutin yo yo 100s


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

frick&frack said:


> valentino betty bow tote & louboutin yo yo 100s



Love the red!


----------



## frick&frack

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> Love the red!



thank you!


----------



## airina666

*Balenciaga & Zara*


----------



## frick&frack

airina666 said:


> *Balenciaga & Zara*



the sunshine yellow is so happy!


----------



## frick&frack

prada degrade & barbara bui


----------



## Luv n bags

Marc Jacobs Stardust Rio and YSL Tributes


----------



## frick&frack

tigertrixie said:


> Marc Jacobs Stardust Rio and YSL Tributes



great black combo...that bag is really cool!


----------



## P.Y.T.

frick&frack said:


> valentino betty bow tote & louboutin yo yo 100s



Such a classic! I bet you looked too fly wearing this combo.


----------



## frick&frack

P.Y.T. said:


> Such a classic! I bet you looked too fly wearing this combo.



thank you!  I don't know about fly...that's your department, hottie mc-hot-stuff.


----------



## P.Y.T.

frick&frack said:


> prada degrade & barbara bui


Very nice....


----------



## frick&frack

P.Y.T. said:


> Very nice....



thank you!


----------



## P.Y.T.

~Zara handbag
~Vera Wang "larrissa" flat otk boot


----------



## frick&frack

P.Y.T. said:


> ~Zara handbag
> ~Vera Wang "larrissa" flat otk boot



LOVE that bag...love the shape!!!  & I've seen you in those boots...fabulous!


----------



## chanel*liz

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Not a bag... but the colors are almost identical...
> 
> CL Filter Pumps in Burgundy Metal Patent
> and LV French Purse (Portefeuille Viennois) in Vernis Amarante
> 
> View attachment 1554108



Gorgeous pairing!


----------



## chanel*liz

jfhave said:


> Celine and Tory Burch!



Chic!!


----------



## SisiEko

Guissepe Zanotti + Gianfranco Ferre
With & without flash.


----------



## SisiEko

Pour la Victorie "irina" pumps + Kale Clutch.


----------



## sarahlouise06

airina666 said:


> *Balenciaga & Zara*



Wow, I love the colour of your Balenciaga. Beautiful!


----------



## airina666

sarahlouise06 said:


> Wow, I love the colour of your Balenciaga. Beautiful!



Thank you! It's called Mimosa & it's from the 2011 S/S pre season. 



frick&frack said:


> the sunshine yellow is so happy!



Yeah, I love it!


----------



## Flip88

frick&frack said:
			
		

> lambertson truex pony frame bag & louboutin yo yos



What a gorgeous combo (sorry for the late reply!).


----------



## frick&frack

SisiEko said:


> Guissepe Zanotti + Gianfranco Ferre
> With & without flash.





SisiEko said:


> Pour la Victorie "irina" pumps + Kale Clutch.


^^ ^great pairs!  I think it's fun that you matched the shoes to the bag's accent color in the first pair.




Flip88 said:


> What a gorgeous combo (sorry for the late reply!).


^thank you!


----------



## SisiEko

Thanks F&F!!! U know u are the queen of these parts


----------



## yvetteyeau

hello fellow fashionistas! i am loving this thread!!

my combo for the day.. my YSL muse & opiums 







//yvette xo


----------



## Elsie87

^Gorgeous!!!

Valentino Rockstud dome bag + Gucci Iman T-strap sandals:


----------



## airina666

^ wantyourbag! wantyourbag!


----------



## frick&frack

yvetteyeau said:


> hello fellow fashionistas! i am loving this thread!!
> 
> my combo for the day.. my YSL muse & opiums


^love your muse!




Elsie87 said:


> ^Gorgeous!!!
> 
> Valentino Rockstud dome bag + Gucci Iman T-strap sandals:


^gorgeous color...great edgy pair!


----------



## Elsie87

Thanks *airina* and *f&f*!


----------



## mykuki

Love this thread.  Can't wait to be able to post pics.


----------



## manolowardrobe

This thread is awesome!! 

I need to post my pics too.


----------



## mammabyrdie

I haven't posted here in the longest! Here are Louis Vuitton and Jeffery Campbell.


----------



## frick&frack

mammabyrdie said:


> I haven't posted here in the longest! Here are Louis Vuitton and Jeffery Campbell.



HOT mama!!!  you're rockin' those boots!


----------



## mammabyrdie

frick&frack said:


> HOT mama!!!  you're rockin' those boots!



Hey buddy, thanks!


----------



## P.Y.T.

mammabyrdie said:


> I haven't posted here in the longest! Here are Louis Vuitton and Jeffery Campbell.


 
You look SEXY!!!! I know heads were turning...lol


----------



## yvetteyeau

frick&frack said:


> ^love your muse!
> 
> 
> 
> ^gorgeous color...great edgy pair!



Thank you!!!


----------



## yvetteyeau

I don't know why it's so hard to find a great pair of brown boots! I have been searching high, low and all over the freakin town trying to find a decent pair of brown boots! I didn't want too much of a rounded/pointed/squared toed boots.. nor chunky.. and here they are.. OTK brown boots and my LV noe 






//yvette xo


----------



## yvetteyeau

frick&frack said:


> ^love your muse!
> 
> 
> 
> ^gorgeous color...great edgy pair!



thank you!!!! xoxo


----------



## frick&frack

yvetteyeau said:


> I don't know why it's so hard to find a great pair of brown boots! I have been searching high, low and all over the freakin town trying to find a decent pair of brown boots! I didn't want too much of a rounded/pointed/squared toed boots.. nor chunky.. and here they are.. OTK brown boots and my LV noe
> //yvette xo



it's frustrating when you can't find what you're looking for, isn't it?  congratulations to you for finding just the right pair of OTK boots that fit your style!


----------



## Samia

I am unable to use the quote function, anyway great combos ladies!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

very nice lady's


----------



## Elsie87

yvetteyeau said:


> I don't know why it's so hard to find a great pair of brown boots! I have been searching high, low and all over the freakin town trying to find a decent pair of brown boots! I didn't want too much of a rounded/pointed/squared toed boots.. nor chunky.. and here they are.. OTK brown boots and my LV noe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //yvette xo


 
LOVE these boots!


----------



## princess KG

yvetteyeau said:


> hello fellow fashionistas! i am loving this thread!!
> 
> my combo for the day.. my YSL muse & opiums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //yvette xo


lovely pair!!!


----------



## TeeBee

They're gorgeous together!


----------



## TeeBee

I love all the pictures of everyone's bags and shoes together!  I'm hopeless with handbags, I never ever swap them except for evening clutches.  Otherwise I pretty much only ever use my black Burberry tote or my tan Hype bag, depending on the outfit.  You guys impress me heaps!


----------



## Julierose

Balenciaga bag, Acne boots


----------



## Ilgin

Julierose said:


> Balenciaga bag, Acne boots


 
Gorgeous look!!! I love the pop of colors!!


----------



## frick&frack

Julierose said:


> Balenciaga bag, Acne boots



great pop of red!


----------



## Shoebaglady

Gathered Lindsey in Bordeaux & Marc Fisher booties ~ pleased to discover they match beautifully


----------



## Julierose

Awww thanks guys! I love that Balenciaga red! xo


----------



## frick&frack

Shoebaglady said:


> Gathered Lindsey in Bordeaux & Marc Fisher booties ~ pleased to discover they match beautifully



that is one of my favorite bag/shoe colors...lovely!


----------



## frick&frack

last night's combo: escada satin/crystal mules & vintage lucite evening bag


----------



## MoreBags4Life

WAOWWWWWWWWWWWW so unique!!! Me likey 


frick&frack said:


> last night's combo: escada satin/crystal mules & vintage lucite evening bag


----------



## frick&frack

MoreBags4Life said:


> WAOWWWWWWWWWWWW so unique!!! Me likey



thank you!  I'm wild about the shoes in your avatar.


----------



## MoreBags4Life

You're welcome!!! Those are by McQueen! I stole the picture from Google hehehehehe 

Google Alexander Mcqueen butterfly heels and you'll see more pics. Just make sure you don't pass out LOOOOOL 




frick&frack said:


> thank you! I'm wild about the shoes in your avatar.


----------



## frick&frack

MoreBags4Life said:


> You're welcome!!! Those are by McQueen! I stole the picture from Google hehehehehe
> 
> Google Alexander Mcqueen butterfly heels and you'll see more pics. Just make sure you don't pass out LOOOOOL



I figured they had to be mcqueen.  I mean, who else is capable of that high art?


----------



## Ilgin

A glitter combo (to be worn with a royal blue dress) for my cousin's upcoming wedding




Jimmy Choo Vamp sandals and Mini Tube clutch


----------



## frick&frack

Ilgin said:


> A glitter combo (to be worn with a royal blue dress) for my cousin's upcoming wedding
> 
> Jimmy Choo Vamp sandals and Mini Tube clutch



fabulous...I love anything sparkly!  you'll look beautiful at the wedding.


----------



## clu13

Chanel suede cap toes and LV Infini Citadine PM


----------



## frick&frack

clu13 said:


> Chanel suede cap toes and LV Infini Citadine PM



pretty classic navy blue combo!


----------



## oscarlilytc

I just purchased these Rebecca Minkoff Nella wedges and they match THREE bags!

My new MBMJ Large Burg Boxer in Mink.
My Celine Horizontal Cabas in Orange. (Photos with and without my cat!!)
My Prada Turquoise New Look Tote.


----------



## frick&frack

oscarlilytc said:


> I just purchased these Rebecca Minkoff Nella wedges and they match THREE bags!
> 
> My new MBMJ Large Burg Boxer in Mink.
> My Celine Horizontal Cabas in Orange. (Photos with and without my cat!!)
> My Prada Turquoise New Look Tote.



love the color!  turquoise is one of my favorite summer colors, & orange is so hot this year.


----------



## Leatherforever

oscarlilytc said:
			
		

> I just purchased these Rebecca Minkoff Nella wedges and they match THREE bags!
> 
> My new MBMJ Large Burg Boxer in Mink.
> My Celine Horizontal Cabas in Orange. (Photos with and without my cat!!)
> My Prada Turquoise New Look Tote.



This is truly an amazing pair to match all 3 bags! Fab!


----------



## clu13

My new LV Epi Electric Brea MM with my patent leather heels (GZ, Prada, Miu Miu, YSL, CL and Pour La Victorie)


----------



## mammabyrdie

It has been so long since anyone has posted in this beautiful thread. Here's my latest contribution:

Louis Vuitton and Stride Rite :giggles:


----------



## frick&frack

clu13 said:


> My new LV Epi Electric Brea MM with my patent leather heels (GZ, Prada, Miu Miu, YSL, CL and Pour La Victorie)


^love patent!  are those valentino bow dorsays on the right?




mammabyrdie said:


> It has been so long since anyone has posted in this beautiful thread. Here's my latest contribution:
> 
> Louis Vuitton and Stride Rite :giggles:


^so cute!!!  is that your newest addition?


----------



## mammabyrdie

frick&frack said:


> ^love patent!  are those valentino bow dorsays on the right?
> 
> 
> 
> ^so cute!!!  is that your newest addition?


 
Yes, that is boy #6! Cute flip flops on your avatar.


----------



## MissLianne

Casual spring outfit for work...  Gucci


----------



## frick&frack

mammabyrdie said:


> Yes, that is boy #6! Cute flip flops on your avatar.


^little sweetie pie!  hope you're enjoying him.  thanks!




MissLianne said:


> Casual spring outfit for work...  Gucci


^cute pic!


----------



## SLCsocialite

My Alexander Wang Emile and Freja Booties... two of my favorites...


----------



## frick&frack

SLCsocialite said:


> My Alexander Wang Emile and Freja Booties... two of my favorites...



fun bag...unique combo...& pretty pic!


----------



## tweet__

My Bal RH City and Acne Pistols


----------



## frick&frack

tweet__ said:


> My Bal RH City and Acne Pistols



great style & color match!


----------



## Beg4Bags

Jimmy Choo 'Kalpa'. 2013
Louis Vuitton 'Altair' in Gold . 2012/2013


----------



## TeamHutchens

gre8dane said:


> My new babies LV Spicy Sandal & LV Surya:



Love this combo!! Love the bag!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

This was such a great thread, let's see some more pairs!


----------



## panterka

Prada and Gucci


----------



## frick&frack

Beg4Bags said:


> Jimmy Choo 'Kalpa'. 2013
> Louis Vuitton 'Altair' in Gold . 2012/2013


^the golds look so festive together!




panterka said:


> Prada and Gucci


^I love red...especially shiny red!


----------



## TeamHutchens

panterka said:


> Prada and Gucci




Love those shoes! They seem fun


----------



## TeamHutchens

mammabyrdie said:


> I haven't posted here in the longest! Here are Louis Vuitton and Jeffery Campbell.




Love how it brings out the mono in the artsy


----------



## anasa

I'm blanking on the brand of my smoking slippers, whoops. But clutch is vintage LV. 

black&gold


----------



## mammabyrdie

TeamHutchens said:


> Love how it brings out the mono in the artsy



Thank you!


----------



## Trayler

A perfect match!


----------



## TeamHutchens

anasa said:


> I'm blanking on the brand of my smoking slippers, whoops. But clutch is vintage LV.
> 
> black&gold
> View attachment 2545316




Very cute


----------



## TeamHutchens

Trayler said:


> A perfect match!
> View attachment 2554556




Wow. Perfect pair.


----------



## PrincessCypress

Here are a couple of matchy matchy pics:

Hermès Picotin PM in Rouge Garance
Valentino Rockstuds in Rouge Python

Hermès Picotin PM in Gold
Sam Edelman Leopard Cork Wedges


----------



## TeamHutchens

PrincessCypress said:


> Here are a couple of matchy matchy pics:
> 
> 
> 
> Hermès Picotin PM in Rouge Garance
> 
> Valentino Rockstuds in Rouge Python
> 
> 
> 
> Hermès Picotin PM in Gold
> 
> Sam Edelman Leopard Cork Wedges




Love those leopard print wedge sandals!


----------



## PrincessCypress

TeamHutchens said:


> Love those leopard print wedge sandals!


Thanks, TeamHutchens! They are also super comfy.


----------



## frick&frack

anasa said:


> I'm blanking on the brand of my smoking slippers, whoops. But clutch is vintage LV.
> 
> black&gold


^fun twist on the classic black accessories!




Trayler said:


> A perfect match!


^beautiful blue!


----------



## frick&frack

PrincessCypress said:


> Here are a couple of matchy matchy pics:
> 
> Hermès Picotin PM in Rouge Garance
> Valentino Rockstuds in Rouge Python
> 
> Hermès Picotin PM in Gold
> Sam Edelman Leopard Cork Wedges


^love the red, & I'm WILD about your great hi-lo combo!  I think animal print pony is such a great look.


----------



## PrincessCypress

frick&frack said:


> ^love the red, & I'm WILD about your great hi-lo combo!  I think animal print pony is such a great look.



Awww...thanks, frick&frack! I love animal print pony, too. But I really love that both shoes are just so comfortable! I can't do uncomfortable shoes, no matter how pretty they are.


----------



## wawazhou

tweet__ said:


> My Bal RH City and Acne Pistols


They match each other so well


----------



## rjttam2008

My black Givenchy studded Pandora and Dolce Vita heels.


----------



## clu13

LV SC and Stuart Weitzman


----------



## divantraining1

Love it!!!


----------



## Althea G.

clu13 said:


> LV SC and Stuart Weitzman
> 
> View attachment 2587804



So sunny and pretty! Great combination!


----------



## PrincessCypress

YSL Tributes (105) in Argento/Sahara and vintage white Chanel Kelly.


----------



## frick&frack

rjttam2008 said:


> My black Givenchy studded Pandora and Dolce Vita heels.


^cool & edgy combo!




clu13 said:


> LV SC and Stuart Weitzman


^pretty spring colors!




PrincessCypress said:


> YSL Tributes (105) in Argento/Sahara and vintage white Chanel Kelly.


^absolutely love the shape of your vintage chanel!


----------



## PrincessCypress

frick&frack said:


> ^absolutely love the shape of your vintage chanel!


Thank you, frick&frack!


----------



## divantraining1

Love it


----------



## JCMB

Lovely pairs and beautiful pictures ladies!! 
Here's one of mine&#128522;
	

		
			
		

		
	



Saint Laurent sac de jour with Dolce&Gabbana boots


----------



## frick&frack

JCMB said:


> Lovely pairs and beautiful pictures ladies!!
> Here's one of mine
> Saint Laurent sac de jour with Dolce&Gabbana boots


^great classic black combo & fun twilly!


----------



## amajoh

JCMB said:


> Lovely pairs and beautiful pictures ladies!!
> Here's one of mine&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613182
> 
> Saint Laurent sac de jour with Dolce&Gabbana boots



Ugh, gorgeous. Love love love your bag, and the boots are TDF!


----------



## JCMB

frick&frack said:


> ^great classic black combo & fun twilly!




Why thank you frick&frack&#128522;


----------



## JCMB

amajoh said:


> Ugh, gorgeous. Love love love your bag, and the boots are TDF!




Thanks so much amajoh, it is so much fun sharing with you ladies here on TPF &#128522;


----------



## PrincessCypress

JCMB said:


> Lovely pairs and beautiful pictures ladies!!
> Here's one of mine&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613182
> 
> Saint Laurent sac de jour with Dolce&Gabbana boots


So sleek and sexy chic, JCMB! 

Can you give me details on the twilly/scarf? I love it!


----------



## Stacey D

These are beauties! I especially love the shiny bags and shoes. : D


----------



## minoxa33

Longchamp Roseau Tortue meets Ferragamo Safina - both cognac/gold!


----------



## JCMB

PrincessCypress said:


> So sleek and sexy chic, JCMB!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you give me details on the twilly/scarf? I love it!




Thanks PrincessCypress&#128522;
I would love to give you the details on the little scarf, but i actually don't have any&#128532;. It is not a designer scarf, i actually got it as a present at a small boutique when i purchased a winter coat. The label has a little ancient roman head on it and just says 100%silk. But, i will ask next time when i'm at the boutique, maybe they have some more info.


----------



## PrincessCypress

JCMB said:


> Thanks PrincessCypress&#128522;
> I would love to give you the details on the little scarf, but i actually don't have any&#128532;. It is not a designer scarf, i actually got it as a present at a small boutique when i purchased a winter coat. The label has a little ancient roman head on it and just says 100%silk. But, i will ask next time when i'm at the boutique, maybe they have some more info.


Oh thank you, JCMB...it's not a big deal if you don't have info, I was thinking it might be easy to order online. I love the neutral color and it looks so pretty with a black bag!


----------



## JCMB

PrincessCypress said:


> Oh thank you, JCMB...it's not a big deal if you don't have info, I was thinking it might be easy to order online. I love the neutral color and it looks so pretty with a black bag!




I know right? I also love neutrals. I will be getting back to you if i get more info. 
Just saw your vintage white Chanel Kelly as i was browsing through this thread, she's gorgeous&#128525;


----------



## PrincessCypress

JCMB said:


> I know right? I also love neutrals. I will be getting back to you if i get more info.
> Just saw your vintage white Chanel Kelly as i was browsing through this thread, she's gorgeous&#128525;


Thank you, JCMB!


----------



## frick&frack

minoxa33 said:


> Longchamp Roseau Tortue meets Ferragamo Safina - both cognac/gold!



Cognac is a gorgeous color, & I love the huge "scale" of the skin on the bag.


----------



## minoxa33

frick&frack said:


> Cognac is a gorgeous color, & I love the huge "scale" of the skin on the bag.




Thank you  ! It's supposed to be "turtle" which is kinda strange


----------



## frick&frack

minoxa33 said:


> Thank you  ! It's supposed to be "turtle" which is kinda strange



I thought it looked like turtle.  I love it.


----------



## JCMB

minoxa33 said:


> Longchamp Roseau Tortue meets Ferragamo Safina - both cognac/gold!
> 
> Beautiful color!!


----------



## minoxa33

frick&frack said:


> I thought it looked like turtle.  I love it.




Me too! My sister calls it my giraffe bag - lol - in any case I am happy to have found it on ebay!


----------



## tinachkaa

Christian Louboutin So Kate Rouge de Mars Red & Chanel 14C Red Woc


----------



## Beg4Bags

tinachkaa said:


> View attachment 2641050
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin So Kate Rouge de Mars Red & Chanel 14C Red Woc




Gorgeous!!


----------



## tinachkaa

Beg4Bags said:


> Gorgeous!!




Thank you beg4bags&#128522;


----------



## panterka

tinachkaa said:


> View attachment 2641050
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin So Kate Rouge de Mars Red & Chanel 14C Red Woc


Great combo!


----------



## tinachkaa

panterka said:


> Great combo!




Thanks panterka! I was so nervous they wouldn't match when I ordered them but I'm so glad they did!


----------



## frick&frack

tinachkaa said:


> Christian Louboutin So Kate Rouge de Mars Red & Chanel 14C Red Woc



love the red patent!


----------



## keywi100

suede gucci t-straps and rebecca minkoff mini mac in denim


----------



## calflu

Wow!! I have never seen this 14C red WOC around! Good pair! 





tinachkaa said:


> View attachment 2641050
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin So Kate Rouge de Mars Red & Chanel 14C Red Woc


----------



## tinachkaa

calflu said:


> Wow!! I have never seen this 14C red WOC around! Good pair!




Thank you so much!! Was very lucky to find it 

(Apologies for the late response.. I haven't been getting my tpf notifications on my phone recently)


----------



## frick&frack

keywi100 said:


> suede gucci t-straps and rebecca minkoff mini mac in denim



fun pairing!


----------



## minigingerbread

My bronze reissue (looking like pewter under sunlight) with my manolo sandals


----------



## frick&frack

minigingerbread said:


> My bronze reissue (looking like pewter under sunlight) with my manolo sandals



perfect neutral metallic pairing!


----------



## tinachkaa

minigingerbread said:


> My bronze reissue (looking like pewter under sunlight) with my manolo sandals




So pretty!!!


----------



## minigingerbread

Thanks! &#128516;


----------



## goyardlove

tinachkaa said:


> View attachment 2641050
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin So Kate Rouge de Mars Red & Chanel 14C Red Woc


In LOVE


----------



## tinachkaa

goyardlove said:


> In LOVE




Thanks goyardlove!! Me too


----------



## 4Elegance

Recently wore my tributes and chanel woc for my sister's bachelorette party.  Love the color combination.


----------



## tinachkaa

4Elegance said:


> Recently wore my tributes and chanel woc for my sister's bachelorette party.  Love the color combination.
> View attachment 2663832




Beautiful aquamarine color!! I have such a soft spot for this shade, I used it for my main wedding color lol Enjoy the party!! &#127881;


----------



## 4Elegance

tinachkaa said:


> Beautiful aquamarine color!! I have such a soft spot for this shade, I used it for my main wedding color lol Enjoy the party!! &#127881;




Thank you so much.  I bet your wedding was beautiful.  This is one of my favorite colors as well


----------



## frick&frack

4Elegance said:


> Recently wore my tributes and chanel woc for my sister's bachelorette party.  Love the color combination.



such a happy color!  love it for the spring/summer.


----------



## 4Elegance

frick&frack said:


> such a happy color!  love it for the spring/summer.




Thanks frick&frack these are becoming one of my favorite combos


----------



## Jilllo

Prada and Alexander Wang. Two of my favs


----------



## PrincessCypress

My Tiffany & Co. Metropolitan crossbody bag and Pelle Moda Flirty sandals in aqua snakeskin. Love this color!!!


----------



## frick&frack

Jilllo said:


> Prada and Alexander Wang. Two of my favs


^very edgy combo 




PrincessCypress said:


> My Tiffany & Co. Metropolitan crossbody bag and Pelle Moda Flirty sandals in aqua snakeskin. Love this color!!!


^absolutely love this color for summer...so fun & tropical!


----------



## PrincessCypress

frick&frack said:


> ^absolutely love this color for summer...so fun & tropical!



Thank you, frick&frack!


----------



## PrincessCypress

My black on black trio: Chanel boy WOC, Hermès Clic Clac H, Valentino rockstuds.


----------



## tinachkaa

PrincessCypress said:


> My black on black trio: Chanel boy WOC, Hermès Clic Clac H, Valentino rockstuds.




Wow what a gorgeous pairing! It all works so well together


----------



## frick&frack

PrincessCypress said:


> My black on black trio: Chanel boy WOC, Hermès Clic Clac H, Valentino rockstuds.


^I think your combo is so fun pairing wear feminine accessories that have an edge like this!  it's the yin & yang of fashion.


----------



## PrincessCypress

tinachkaa said:


> Wow what a gorgeous pairing! It all works so well together


Thank you, tinachkaa! I'm a huge fan of black so I do love the combo...and I'm also a huge fan of color, too! And white! I guess I like 'em all. 



frick&frack said:


> ^I think your combo is so fun pairing wear feminine accessories that have an edge like this!  it's the yin & yang of fashion.



Ooooooohhh, I love how you put it, frick&frack...the yin & yang of fashion! I agree!


----------



## authenticplease

Love this thread and seeing everyone's paired combos!

I usually read through here late at night when I have already changed into PJs so no shoe/bag combos from me......I have these stored in my photo gallery though

Valentino RS flap in stone and RS LH red/red with Fendi buggie "Snobius"


----------



## authenticplease

And my most recent indulgence.....Fendi 2jours in barley/poppy with Fendi Polifonia t straps & Ray Ban large aviators


----------



## authenticplease

And with my Christian Louboutin orange t straps with "Lucky Look" & my much loved Missoni for Target iPad cover


----------



## frick&frack

authenticplease said:


> Love this thread and seeing everyone's paired combos!
> 
> I usually read through here late at night when I have already changed into PJs so no shoe/bag combos from me......I have these stored in my photo gallery though
> 
> Valentino RS flap in stone and RS LH red/red with Fendi buggie "Snobius"


^love the combo of red & aqua in this one!




authenticplease said:


> And my most recent indulgence.....Fendi 2jours in barley/poppy with Fendi Polifonia t straps & Ray Ban large aviators


^that fendi bag looks like the perfect size & shape!  those heels with studs are so bad @ss!




authenticplease said:


> And with my Christian Louboutin orange t straps with "Lucky Look" & my much loved Missoni for Target iPad cover


^love that pop of orange!  & I would treasure that missoni ipad cover too.


----------



## authenticplease

frick&frack said:


> ^love the combo of red & aqua in this one!
> 
> 
> 
> ^that fendi bag looks like the perfect size & shape!  those heels with studs are so bad @ss!
> 
> 
> 
> ^love that pop of orange!  & I would treasure that missoni ipad cover too.



Thanks for your nice comments, Frick&Frack


----------



## SLCsocialite

Just because I love these two so much 

Manolo BB and Phillip Lim Pashli.


----------



## frick&frack

SLCsocialite said:


> Just because I love these two so much
> 
> Manolo BB and Phillip Lim Pashli.



the electric blue is fantastic & fun!


----------



## leavery@msn.com

Coach madison caroline and leather Manolo heeled sandals. Wore em with boyfriend jeans and a flowy blouse to baby shower this morning


----------



## goyardlove

authenticplease said:


> Love this thread and seeing everyone's paired combos!
> 
> I usually read through here late at night when I have already changed into PJs so no shoe/bag combos from me......I have these stored in my photo gallery though
> 
> Valentino RS flap in stone and RS LH red/red with Fendi buggie "Snobius"


!!! Gorgeous


----------



## goyardlove

SLCsocialite said:


> Just because I love these two so much
> 
> Manolo BB and Phillip Lim Pashli.


That colour...


----------



## Ilgin

SLCsocialite said:


> Just because I love these two so much
> 
> Manolo BB and Phillip Lim Pashli.


 
 BEAUTIFUL !!!


----------



## authenticplease

SLCsocialite said:


> Just because I love these two so much
> 
> 
> 
> Manolo BB and Phillip Lim Pashli.




You wear them well!


----------



## authenticplease

leavery@msn.com said:


> Coach madison caroline and leather Manolo heeled sandals. Wore em with boyfriend jeans and a flowy blouse to baby shower this morning




Such a lovely pairing!  I love the height on the heels


----------



## ebayBAGS

authenticplease said:


> And with my Christian Louboutin orange t straps with "Lucky Look" & my much loved Missoni for Target iPad cover
> 
> View attachment 2696492



Loving all your colorful combos!!


----------



## authenticplease

ebayBAGS said:


> Loving all your colorful combos!!



Thanks, ebayBags!


----------



## frick&frack

leavery@msn.com said:


> Coach madison caroline and leather Manolo heeled sandals. Wore em with boyfriend jeans and a flowy blouse to baby shower this morning




Great sandals!


----------



## Perfect Day

4Elegance said:


> Recently wore my tributes and chanel woc for my sister's bachelorette party.  Love the color combination.
> View attachment 2663832



&#9829; Perfect combo


----------



## arnott

Fossil purse and Tory Burch shoes!


----------



## 4Elegance

Perfect Day said:


> &#9829; Perfect combo


 
Thank You


----------



## authenticplease

arnott said:


> Fossil purse and Tory Burch shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t1.0-9/1544497_10152256536401937_7549445564188589580_n.jpg




I love your combo....your shoes look so comfy!


----------



## authenticplease

COTD for me

Bag: Sara Battaglia mini Acheora tote
Shoes: Prabal Gurung for Target
Bug: Fendi 'Dragoo'
Sunnies: Prada baroque cat eye


----------



## lovieluvslux

Love all the recent pairings.  You ladies are creative.


----------



## frick&frack

arnott said:


> Fossil purse and Tory Burch shoes!


^love the orange!




authenticplease said:


> COTD for me
> 
> Bag: Sara Battaglia mini Acheora tote
> Shoes: Prabal Gurung for Target
> Bug: Fendi 'Dragoo'
> Sunnies: Prada baroque cat eye


 ^those shoes are very cool/sexy, & I'm mad about those sunnies!


----------



## authenticplease

frick&frack said:


> ^love the orange!
> 
> 
> 
> ^those shoes are very cool/sexy, & I'm mad about those sunnies!



Thanks, F&F....I'm mad about them too!  :sunnies


----------



## arnott

authenticplease said:


> I love your combo....your shoes look so comfy!



Thanks!



frick&frack said:


> ^love the orange!



Thanks!


----------



## Lanvinfiend

authenticplease said:


> COTD for me
> 
> Bag: Sara Battaglia mini Acheora tote
> Shoes: Prabal Gurung for Target
> Bug: Fendi 'Dragoo'
> Sunnies: Prada baroque cat eye
> 
> View attachment 2730438
> 
> 
> View attachment 2730439



Totally fabulous. Those shoes are amazing.


----------



## TeamHutchens

authenticplease said:


> COTD for me
> 
> Bag: Sara Battaglia mini Acheora tote
> Shoes: Prabal Gurung for Target
> Bug: Fendi 'Dragoo'
> Sunnies: Prada baroque cat eye
> 
> View attachment 2730438
> 
> 
> View attachment 2730439




I've seen this shoes and have always liked them but omg I must have them now   Love the combo!


----------



## authenticplease

Lanvinfiend said:


> Totally fabulous. Those shoes are amazing.





TeamHutchens said:


> I've seen this shoes and have always liked them but omg I must have them now   Love the combo!



Thanks ladies!  I bought the lace up PG for T heels and the pointed toe multicolor pumps(very Pigalle-esque) when Target released that collab collection.  I still have both pair and they have held up very well!  You can probably still find them on Ebay.  They fit TTS US for me


----------



## TeamHutchens

authenticplease said:


> Thanks ladies!  I bought the lace up PG for T heels and the pointed toe multicolor pumps(very Pigalle-esque) when Target released that collab collection.  I still have both pair and they have held up very well!  You can probably still find them on Ebay.  They fit TTS US for me


I remember seeing the multi color one also, I was so close to getting them. I just didn't have a need for them at the time, but for the price I wish I would of had them. Now I could use them. Need to post a pic next time you wear them!


----------



## september1985

Gorgeous pairs ladies &#128525; Here are a few of mine!


----------



## frick&frack

label.hoe said:


> Gorgeous pairs ladies &#128525; Here are a few of mine!



great combos...love the pink!


----------



## katran26

authenticplease said:


> COTD for me
> 
> Bag: Sara Battaglia mini Acheora tote
> Shoes: Prabal Gurung for Target
> Bug: Fendi 'Dragoo'
> Sunnies: Prada baroque cat eye
> 
> View attachment 2730438
> 
> 
> View attachment 2730439




Love this look!


----------



## authenticplease

katran26 said:


> Love this look!




Thanks, katran26


----------



## authenticplease

label.hoe said:


> View attachment 2742076
> View attachment 2742077
> View attachment 2742078
> View attachment 2742084
> View attachment 2742086
> 
> Gorgeous pairs ladies &#128525; Here are a few of mine!




Gorgeous combos........I love the colors!


----------



## authenticplease

I love seeing everyone's combos....not much 'out in the wild' designer or fun sightings here.


----------



## authenticplease

Today's combo.....

Bag- Givenchy medium olive Pandora
Bug- Fendi 'Kooky'
Shoes- Zara raspberry bent heel pumps
Sunnies-Ray Ban aviators

(Not seen....raspberry Maggy London dress & Olive green Thakoon Addition trench dress worn as sleeveless coat)


----------



## september1985

frick&frack said:


> great combos...love the pink!




Thanks! It's actually red louboutin pigalle spikes and red Celine cabas phantom &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; I guess the color wasn't captured well


----------



## authenticplease

TeamHutchens said:


> I remember seeing the multi color one also, I was so close to getting them. I just didn't have a need for them at the time, but for the price I wish I would of had them. Now I could use them. Need to post a pic next time you wear them!



As I was looking through this week's NYFW photos.....I saw this photo! Sitting front row too! Someone else is still loving their PGforT items too both shoes and shirt


----------



## kcarmona

Went feminine today with my Chanel Perforated Silver Flap and Jimmy Choo Ballets


----------



## authenticplease

kcarmona said:


> Went feminine today with my Chanel Perforated Silver Flap and Jimmy Choo Ballets
> 
> View attachment 2751922



Gorgeous!  Such a classy combo


----------



## frick&frack

kcarmona said:


> Went feminine today with my Chanel Perforated Silver Flap and Jimmy Choo Ballets


^pretty!  love the matching perforations


----------



## kcarmona

frick&frack said:


> ^pretty!  love the matching perforations


Thank you! I didn't even realize the matching perforations haha!


----------



## kcarmona

authenticplease said:


> Gorgeous!  Such a classy combo


Thank you!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Manolo BB's and my Alexander Wang Clutch!


----------



## SLCsocialite

one more!


----------



## authenticplease

SLCsocialite said:


> one more!




I love RS + Bal combos


----------



## authenticplease

COTD.....

Bag: Sara Battaglia Acheora mini tote
Bug: Fendi Jessy Jr
Shoes: Zara
Sunnies: Tom Ford Nico


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ such a cute pic !


----------



## frick&frack

SLCsocialite said:


> Manolo BB's and my Alexander Wang Clutch!


^beautiful blue!




SLCsocialite said:


> one more!


^fun bling!




authenticplease said:


> COTD.....
> 
> Bag: Sara Battaglia Acheora mini tote
> Bug: Fendi Jessy Jr
> Shoes: Zara
> Sunnies: Tom Ford Nico


^love to all all of that color!




Pollie-Jean said:


>


^great bag!


----------



## Fashionista524

chodessa said:


> Chloe Green Patent Quilted Bay & Brown Patent MIA Wedges (bargain priced at TJ MAXX)


 

Lovely combo! I Love them!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Brian Atwood and Alexander Wang


----------



## KittyKat65

My favourite Chanel combo


----------



## goyardlove

KittyKat65 said:


> My favourite Chanel combo


Had my eye on those Chanel sandals for a while now! ^^ Gorgeous


----------



## kcarmona

Matchy matchy tonight with my Vince booties and Celine clutch!


----------



## bobjt1989

First post! Jimmy Choo lang sandals and YSL BDJ clutch for date night


----------



## frick&frack

kcarmona said:


> Matchy matchy tonight with my Vince booties and Celine clutch!


^love the color!




bobjt1989 said:


> First post! Jimmy Choo lang sandals and YSL BDJ clutch for date night


^pretty!


----------



## Sandar

Alexander McQueen tulip print De Manta and Christian Louboutin Simple Patent 100 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2839600


----------



## Sandar

Sandar said:


> Alexander McQueen tulip print De Manta and Christian Louboutin Simple Patent 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2839600







Sry, the photo didn't appear in the first post. (Sorry, Admins)


----------



## frick&frack

Sandar said:


> Alexander McQueen tulip print De Manta and Christian Louboutin Simple Patent 100



I like the coordinating red accents!


----------



## Sandar

frick&frack said:


> I like the coordinating red accents!




Thanks, frick&frack.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

bobjt1989 said:


> First post! Jimmy Choo lang sandals and YSL BDJ clutch for date night




Great pic, bobjt! Twins with you on the YSL clutch


----------



## bobjt1989

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great pic, bobjt! Twins with you on the YSL clutch



Thanks Vigee! Love how the shine on the BDJ is able to hide the scratches pretty well


----------



## Picard

The manta bag is a treasure


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

H B35 in Bleu Izmir with CO flats, really a match made in heaven.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

H B35 in Anemone with Sophia Webster flats, another favorite of mine.


----------



## authenticplease

Sandar said:


> View attachment 2839725
> 
> 
> Sry, the photo didn't appear in the first post. (Sorry, Admins)



Two of my favorite things.....AMcQ manta clutches and CLs......



VigeeLeBrun said:


> H B35 in Bleu Izmir with CO flats, really a match made in heaven.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> H B35 in Anemone with Sophia Webster flats, another favorite of mine.



Both Hs are just dreamy!  And I love the CO and SW combos.....sweet!


----------



## frick&frack

VigeeLeBrun said:


> H B35 in Bleu Izmir with CO flats, really a match made in heaven.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> H B35 in Anemone with Sophia Webster flats, another favorite of mine.



gorgeous colors!  it's got to be so much fun wearing those happy colors.


----------



## Snow Diva

Black Gucci combo



Burberry bridle house combo


----------



## frick&frack

Snow Diva said:


> Black Gucci combo
> 
> Burberry bridle house combo



perfectly matching pairs!  love the gucci bag.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Snow Diva said:


> Black Gucci combo
> View attachment 2843746
> 
> 
> Burberry bridle house combo
> View attachment 2843747



Gorgeous pics,* Snow Diva*. They look like editorials!


----------



## Snow Diva

frick&frack said:


> perfectly matching pairs!  love the gucci bag.




Thank you!  



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous pics,* Snow Diva*. They look like editorials!




Awww that is so nice of you to say! Thank you!


----------



## scndlslv




----------



## Sandar

authenticplease said:


> Two of my favorite things.....AMcQ manta clutches and CLs......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sandar said:


> View attachment 2839725
> 
> 
> Sry, the photo didn't appear in the first post. (Sorry, Admins)



Gorgeous pic, *Sandar*! Thanks!


----------



## devik

VigeeLeBrun said:


> H B35 in Anemone with Sophia Webster flats, another favorite of mine.



Oh.

My.

This photo....

*swoon*


----------



## frick&frack

scndlslv said:


>



fabulous accessories in color!


----------



## dlina03

@ scndlslv - These are soooo pretty!!!!


----------



## stihls




----------



## frick&frack

stihls said:


> View attachment 2851115




Nice classic combo!


----------



## stihls

frick&frack said:


> Nice classic combo!




Thank you dear, it's my Christmas pressie!


----------



## mzbrown1103

stihls said:


> View attachment 2851115


Nice trio!


----------



## stihls

mzbrown1103 said:


> Nice trio!



Thank you so much!&#128536;


----------



## authenticplease

Bumpin' this thread.....

Easter Sunday with family......church then brunch. 




Shoes:  Sophia Webster
Bag:  Kate Spade(almost vintage)
Sunnies:  Dolce & Gabanna


----------



## authenticplease

stihls said:


> View attachment 2851115




Gorgeous and classy combo!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

authenticplease said:


> Bumpin' this thread.....
> 
> Easter Sunday with family......church then brunch.
> 
> View attachment 2953812
> 
> 
> Shoes:  Sophia Webster
> Bag:  Kate Spade(almost vintage)
> Sunnies:  Dolce & Gabanna



Love Sophia Webster. Great combination, *authenticplease*!


----------



## devik

authenticplease said:


> Bumpin' this thread.....
> 
> Easter Sunday with family......church then brunch.
> 
> View attachment 2953812
> 
> 
> Shoes:  Sophia Webster
> Bag:  Kate Spade(almost vintage)
> Sunnies:  Dolce & Gabanna





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love Sophia Webster. Great combination, *authenticplease*!



Ditto that! The SWs are wonderful, what a totally hip Easter combo - I wish I'd seen the whole outfit!


----------



## authenticplease

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love Sophia Webster. Great combination, *authenticplease*!





devik said:


> Ditto that! The SWs are wonderful, what a totally hip Easter combo - I wish I'd seen the whole outfit!



Thanks, ladies!  

Devik-I tend to break the bank with shoes......and bags, and lately Fendi buggies......so ASOS is one of my fav dress shopping spots(plus I can shop in the wee hours of the morning guilt free). I wore a peach eyelet lace dress. And also a sheer nude cashmere/silk shawl for my shoulders since it was chilly and windy.

Like this but a light peach color....


----------



## rdgldy

authenticplease said:


> Bumpin' this thread.....
> 
> Easter Sunday with family......church then brunch.
> 
> View attachment 2953812
> 
> 
> Shoes:  Sophia Webster
> Bag:  Kate Spade(almost vintage)
> Sunnies:  Dolce & Gabanna




I love this thread!!  Your combo is fabulous-twins on the shoes. They are heavenly!!!  The bag is darling.


----------



## rdgldy

My contribution-special order Manolo BB in light pink, Chanel caviar mini in light pink


----------



## stihls

authenticplease said:


> Gorgeous and classy combo!




Thank you dear!


----------



## Mutiny

Perfect pair @uneviemagique


----------



## devik

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2955300
> 
> My contribution-special order Manolo BB in light pink, Chanel caviar mini in light pink




Oooooooo.....

(That's all I'm gonna say about that! )





Mutiny said:


> Perfect pair @uneviemagique



"Perfect pair" INDEED! I really like those Chanel booties - the pearl accent is incredible!




authenticplease said:


> Thanks, ladies!
> 
> Devik-*I tend to break the bank with shoes......*and bags, and lately Fendi buggies......so  ASOS is one of my fav dress shopping spots(plus I can shop in the wee  hours of the morning guilt free). I wore a peach eyelet lace dress. And  also a sheer nude cashmere/silk shawl for my shoulders since it was  chilly and windy.
> 
> Like this but a light peach color....



Ugh me too! The bank broke awhile ago actually - I am in the process of making amends ATM! 

I bet that Easter look was totally awesome (and I bet you didn't have quite that sneer on your face as that model in the blue version! ).


----------



## StylishMD

Stuart Weitzman Decoslinky sling backs with my new Prada Daino triple pocket tote


----------



## authenticplease

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2955300
> 
> My contribution-special order Manolo BB in light pink, Chanel caviar mini in light pink




Stunning combo!    I adore Chanel caviar flaps and I'm intrigued with your SO MBs. 



Mutiny said:


> Perfect pair @uneviemagique



Classic black, Chanel and pearls equal perfection



devik said:


> Ugh me too! The bank broke awhile ago actually - I am in the process of making amends ATM!
> 
> I bet that Easter look was totally awesome (and I bet you didn't have quite that sneer on your face as that model in the blue version! ).



No sneer......Just a lovely brunch with family(including the away-at-college niece & nephews that I never get to see enough lately). We all lingered for about 3 hours there!


----------



## authenticplease

StylishMD said:


> Stuart Weitzman Decoslinky sling backs with my new Prada Daino triple pocket tote



 looking good!


----------



## StylishMD

authenticplease said:


> looking good!


Thank you!


----------



## wiz

@mutiny 
My kind of girl. Love this combo


----------



## wiz

authenticplease said:


> Bumpin' this thread.....
> 
> Easter Sunday with family......church then brunch.
> 
> View attachment 2953812
> 
> 
> Shoes:  Sophia Webster
> Bag:  Kate Spade(almost vintage)
> Sunnies:  Dolce & Gabanna


Those DG shades are gorgeous!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2955300
> 
> My contribution-special order Manolo BB in light pink, Chanel caviar mini in light pink



Gorgeous combination. Love, *rdgldy*!


----------



## rdgldy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous combination. Love, *rdgldy*!




Thank you!!


----------



## devik

StylishMD said:


> Stuart Weitzman Decoslinky sling backs with my new Prada Daino triple pocket tote



Love this shot! Your pink pedi is peeking through is perfect!!!


----------



## StylishMD

devik said:


> Love this shot! Your pink pedi is peeking through is perfect!!!


Thank you Devik


----------



## rdgldy

authenticplease said:


> looking good!





authenticplease said:


> Stunning combo!    I adore Chanel caviar flaps and I'm intrigued with your SO MBs.




Thank you!!  The MBs are such a soft, pretty pink.


----------



## Snow Diva

I recently rocked this combo to a fundraiser. Perfect for spring! The purse is a Gucci disco and the shoes are louboutins.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Snow Diva said:


> I recently rocked this combo to a fundraiser. Perfect for spring! The purse is a Gucci disco and the shoes are louboutins.
> View attachment 2959507
> 
> View attachment 2959508




LOVE. Perfection, *Snow Diva*!


----------



## devik

Snow Diva said:


> I recently rocked this combo to a fundraiser. Perfect for spring! The purse is a Gucci disco and the shoes are louboutins.
> View attachment 2959507
> 
> View attachment 2959508



So awesome! I love love LOVE those shoes!!! The floral print is beautiful. I hope your fundraiser raised lots of money!!!


----------



## Christofle

Snow Diva said:


> I recently rocked this combo to a fundraiser. Perfect for spring! The purse is a Gucci disco and the shoes are louboutins.
> View attachment 2959507
> 
> View attachment 2959508



The print on your shoes reminds me of a painting, just gorgeous!


----------



## Snow Diva

VigeeLeBrun said:


> LOVE. Perfection, *Snow Diva*!




Awww, thank you!  



devik said:


> So awesome! I love love LOVE those shoes!!! The floral print is beautiful. I hope your fundraiser raised lots of money!!!




Thank you! Yes, the fundraiser was quite successful 



Christofle said:


> The print on your shoes reminds me of a painting, just gorgeous!




Thank you! Yes, it reminds me of an abstract painting too!


----------



## authenticplease

wiz said:


> Those DG shades are gorgeous!



 Thanks, wiz! 



Snow Diva said:


> I recently rocked this combo to a fundraiser. Perfect for spring! The purse is a Gucci disco and the shoes are louboutins.
> View attachment 2959507
> 
> View attachment 2959508




What a gorgeous combo!  Those gorgeous shoes are art by themselves.....they remind me of an Impressionist painting


----------



## authenticplease

Out yesterday with my Fendi petite 2jours, Dragoo buggie and beloved, well broken in old Prada sandals.


----------



## rdgldy

Ladies, all your pairings are amazing!! I love this thread.


----------



## Snow Diva

authenticplease said:


> What a gorgeous combo!  Those gorgeous shoes are art by themselves.....they remind me of an Impressionist painting







authenticplease said:


> Out yesterday with my Fendi petite 2jours, Dragoo buggie and beloved, well broken in old Prada sandals.
> 
> View attachment 2961197




Thank you for the sweet comment! Yes I think they are art as well  I also love your combo -- Prada's are so comfy, I just love them and yours look great with your Fendi bag


----------



## PrincessCypress

I was so thrilled to discover that my new Valentino rockstud espadrilles in camel pebbled leather are truly a perfect match to my Hermès Picotin in gold clemence leather!


----------



## authenticplease

PrincessCypress said:


> I was so thrilled to discover that my new Valentino rockstud espadrilles in camel pebbled leather are truly a perfect match to my Hermès Picotin in gold clemence leather!



  they are truly a perfect match....what a fab combo!


----------



## PrincessCypress

authenticplease said:


> they are truly a perfect match....what a fab combo!



Thank you, authenticplease! I will be wearing them both very often this summer!


----------



## EGBDF

PrincessCypress said:


> I was so thrilled to discover that my new Valentino rockstud espadrilles in camel pebbled leather are truly a perfect match to my Hermès Picotin in gold clemence leather!



What a cute combo!


----------



## PrincessCypress

EGBDF said:


> What a cute combo!



Thanks, EGBDF!


----------



## devik

PrincessCypress said:


> I was so thrilled to discover that my new Valentino rockstud espadrilles in camel pebbled leather are truly a perfect match to my Hermès Picotin in gold clemence leather!



WOW! That's almost eerie, how exact the leathers are - and WOW that's a lovely bag!  You are going to be perfectly outfitted for the summer with these two beauties!!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

devik said:


> WOW! That's almost eerie, how exact the leathers are - and WOW that's a lovely bag!  You are going to be perfectly outfitted for the summer with these two beauties!!!



It really is almost eerie, devik...especially since the bag is from years ago and the espadrilles are brand new. This pair (or trio?) will definitely be my summer staple!!!


----------



## indi3r4

PrincessCypress said:


> I was so thrilled to discover that my new Valentino rockstud espadrilles in camel pebbled leather are truly a perfect match to my Hermès Picotin in gold clemence leather!



perfect match (to the leather!) indeed!


----------



## PrincessCypress

indi3r4 said:


> perfect match (to the leather!) indeed!



I agree, indi3r4!


----------



## rdgldy

Snow Diva said:


> I recently rocked this combo to a fundraiser. Perfect for spring! The purse is a Gucci disco and the shoes are louboutins.
> View attachment 2959507
> 
> View attachment 2959508


very pretty!!


----------



## rdgldy

PrincessCypress said:


> I was so thrilled to discover that my new Valentino rockstud espadrilles in camel pebbled leather are truly a perfect match to my Hermès Picotin in gold clemence leather!


really perfect!!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

rdgldy said:


> really perfect!!!



Thank you, rdgldy!


----------



## Snow Diva

rdgldy said:


> very pretty!!




Thank you!


----------



## Snow Diva

PrincessCypress said:


> I was so thrilled to discover that my new Valentino rockstud espadrilles in camel pebbled leather are truly a perfect match to my Hermès Picotin in gold clemence leather!




Fabulous!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Snow Diva said:


> Fabulous!



Thank you, Snow Diva!!!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Ferragamo Sofia and Longchamp pumps:


----------



## JCMB

PrincessCypress said:


> I was so thrilled to discover that my new Valentino rockstud espadrilles in camel pebbled leather are truly a perfect match to my Hermès Picotin in gold clemence leather!




Love this!! Gorgeous match


----------



## PrincessCypress

JCMB said:


> Love this!! Gorgeous match



Thank you, JCMB!!!


----------



## authenticplease

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Ferragamo Sofia and Longchamp pumps:
> View attachment 2967085



Nice pair!  I love Ferragamo leather!


----------



## authenticplease

Casual errand day today......with boyfriend jean shorts, grey tee & white lightweight vneck sweater. 

Bag:  old Prada w/AH stickers
Bug:  Fendi 'Kooky'
Shoes: Tamara Mellon


----------



## giggetta

For a dear friend's wedding, lilac "Mi primera cita" bag by Purificacion Garcia and lilac Valentino bow pumps


----------



## Sandar

Céline Trapeze medium and Love Moschino Espadrillles


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

giggetta said:


> For a dear friend's wedding, lilac "Mi primera cita" bag by Purificacion Garcia and lilac Valentino bow pumps





Sandar said:


> Céline Trapeze medium and Love Moschino Espadrillles
> 
> View attachment 2998818



*giggetta* and *Sandar*, your pics are PERFECTION! Love these well coordinated bags and shoes.


----------



## JCMB

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *giggetta* and *Sandar*, your pics are PERFECTION! Love these well coordinated bags and shoes.




Totally agree! Gorgeous combo's ladies!


----------



## Snow Diva

Here are my latest pairings

Light blue Gucci:



Red Gucci soho shoulder bag with red patent Prada wedge sandals:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Snow Diva said:


> Here are my latest pairings
> 
> Light blue Gucci:
> View attachment 3014344
> 
> 
> Red Gucci soho shoulder bag with red patent Prada wedge sandals:
> View attachment 3014345




*Snow Diva*, both pairings are perfection! Thanks for the pics, especially love the Prada sandals!


----------



## Snow Diva

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Snow Diva*, both pairings are perfection! Thanks for the pics, especially love the Prada sandals!




Thank you! I love the Prada sandals too -- they are so comfy and the perfect pop of colour  thanks for letting me share!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

These are my recent shoe purchases from the past couple of weeks. These are test shots to see how the shoes and bags go together (I find photos work better than mirrors), which is why the pants are cuffed to clamming level (except the red pants with the boots, which really are ankle pants). All bags are Coach, boots are Coach, ivory heels are Tahari, bronze heels are Perlina, red heels are Nine West.


----------



## authenticplease

Sandar said:


> Céline Trapeze medium and Love Moschino Espadrillles
> 
> View attachment 2998818





Snow Diva said:


> Here are my latest pairings
> 
> Light blue Gucci:
> View attachment 3014344
> 
> 
> Red Gucci soho shoulder bag with red patent Prada wedge sandals:
> View attachment 3014345





ChevaliereNoir said:


> These are my recent shoe purchases from the past couple of weeks. These are test shots to see how the shoes and bags go together (I find photos work better than mirrors), which is why the pants are cuffed to clamming level (except the red pants with the boots, which really are ankle pants). All bags are Coach, boots are Coach, ivory heels are Tahari, bronze heels are Perlina, red heels are Nine West.



I love seeing everyone's pairings  beautiful and well edited!!


----------



## SisiEko

Jimmy Choo Candy Clutch + Sophia Webster Emelie Pumps


----------



## guccigirl82

Snow Diva said:


> Here are my latest pairings
> 
> Light blue Gucci:
> View attachment 3014344
> 
> 
> Red Gucci soho shoulder bag with red patent Prada wedge sandals:
> View attachment 3014345


 




gorgeous Gucci and prada are my favorite shoes, and Gucci my favorite for handbags too..


----------



## authenticplease

SisiEko said:


> Jimmy Choo Candy Clutch + Sophia Webster Emelie Pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3039057


----------



## Snow Diva

authenticplease said:


> I love seeing everyone's pairings  beautiful and well edited!!



Thank you!



guccigirl82 said:


> gorgeous Gucci and prada are my favorite shoes, and Gucci my favorite for handbags too..




Thank you! Yes Gucci and Prada make such comfy and beautiful shoes -- I love them!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Apelila

I'm so glad I checked this forum I luv this forum already&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

Another favorite pair of mine&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila




----------



## leavery@msn.com

My late summer combo for church this morning


----------



## Sculli

Charlotte olympia x mansur gavriel


----------



## Tiare

Pollie-Jean said:


>


----------



## shoes4ever

My new additions make for a lovely combo for casual days - Christian Louboutin's in Rosette Python Pik Boat & Hermes Evelyne in Rose Sakura.


----------



## Moirai

Hermes Kelly and Ferragamo


----------



## Ljlj

Gucci Disco
L.K.Bennett flats


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

I'm so excited to be taking a trip to NASA with my DH and my beloved LV Alma PM in cyan epi (short version: DH is joining a group of Harvard scientists to utilize his proven alternative energy technology to search for life on a moon of a planet in our solar system). I'll be pairing these shoes with her (I like mid-range shoes, as I'm unintentionally very rough on shoes and I'd cry if I scuffed expensive ones; let alone if someone else damages them in my luggage).
L to R: Cole Haan - Juliana 45 in black, Perlina - Drama in mushroom, and Vince Camuto - Ashlynn in blush.


----------



## coconutsboston

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I'm so excited to be taking a trip to NASA with my DH and my beloved LV Alma PM in cyan epi (short version: DH is joining a group of Harvard scientists to utilize his proven alternative energy technology to search for life on a moon of a planet in our solar system). I'll be pairing these shoes with her (I like mid-range shoes, as I'm unintentionally very rough on shoes and I'd cry if I scuffed expensive ones; let alone if someone else damages them in my luggage).
> L to R: Cole Haan - Juliana 45 in black, Perlina - Drama in mushroom, and Vince Camuto - Ashlynn in blush.


Congrats to your hubby!


----------



## Christofle

shoes4ever said:


> My new additions make for a lovely combo for casual days - Christian Louboutin's in Rosette Python Pik Boat & Hermes Evelyne in Rose Sakura.



Those are some of the nicest casual shoes I've seen to date.


----------



## shoes4ever

Christofle said:


> Those are some of the nicest casual shoes I've seen to date.


Thank You Christofle


----------



## Princess Coco

Here is mine : camel chanel ballet flats and celine belt bag


----------



## All Smiles

Lv on lv


----------



## JuneHawk

Here are a couple. First, Christian Louboutin Delic with Mansur Gavriel Mini Bucket.  Second, Sophia Webster Banana Skater Sneakers with Rebecca Minkoff Nina Zip Clutch.


----------



## Sandar

All black everything.

My Hermes Jypsiere 28, Louboutin Anjalina Flats and Chanel Small Wallet. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## rdgldy

Sandar said:


> All black everything.
> 
> My Hermes Jypsiere 28, Louboutin Anjalina Flats and Chanel Small Wallet. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3277563



So pretty!!


----------



## SisiEko

GX by Gwen Stefani Sandals (couldn't pass them up for $20) and Jimmy Choo candy clutch.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

I love teal; it's probably the color I wear the most. I just found these Kenneth Cole Reactiom "Bongy" heels, and I think they go pretty well with my LV cyan epi Alma PM:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sandar said:


> All black everything.
> 
> My Hermes Jypsiere 28, Louboutin Anjalina Flats and Chanel Small Wallet. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3277563



Your pic is editorial worthy and should be in a magazine, *Sandar*. Perfection!


----------



## Sandar

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Your pic is editorial worthy and should be in a magazine, *Sandar*. Perfection!




Thank you, VigeeLeBrun. [emoji5]&#65039;




rdgldy said:


> So pretty!!




Thank you, rdgldy. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## skimilk

I just posted this in Charlotte Olympia thread, but I saw this thread title and just couldn't resist sharing it here as well... I hope no one minds!

Chanel Python Mini Flap + Charlotte Olympia Greta in Hunter Green


----------



## IHughes

Love the combos you're all showing!!!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

skimilk said:


> I just posted this in Charlotte Olympia thread, but I saw this thread title and just couldn't resist sharing it here as well... I hope no one minds!
> 
> Chanel Python Mini Flap + Charlotte Olympia Greta in Hunter Green


 
Gorgeous and that bag is nothing short of AMAZING. Love it.


----------



## clu13

Understated Workday classics - Chanel cerf tote and jimmy choo anouk


----------



## JoeyLouis

Love this thread! Here's my contribution. 

Stuart Weitzman SimpleMid in Hush Pink Nubuck
Chanel Reissue 2.55 Medium Light Pink Calf RHW


----------



## Sculli

Nike air max thea X mansur gavriel mini bucket


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

JoeyLouis said:


> Love this thread! Here's my contribution.
> 
> Stuart Weitzman SimpleMid in Hush Pink Nubuck
> Chanel Reissue 2.55 Medium Light Pink Calf RHW
> 
> View attachment 3354120


 
Both are beautiful neutrals and look lovely together.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Sculli said:


> View attachment 3354185
> 
> Nike air max thea X mansur gavriel mini bucket


 
Love your shoes. I need to start looking at some comfy sneakers.


----------



## Sculli

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Love your shoes. I need to start looking at some comfy sneakers.




thank you[emoji8]. Yes nowadays I'm into sneakers, there are so many nice pairs out there.


----------



## JCMB

clu13 said:


> Understated Workday classics - Chanel cerf tote and jimmy choo anouk
> 
> View attachment 3352228




Classic! Love it


----------



## JCMB

Sculli said:


> View attachment 3354185
> 
> Nike air max thea X mansur gavriel mini bucket




Very nice and colorful!


----------



## Luv n bags

Cobalt blue Balenciaga and cobalt blue YSL Tributes[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Harper Quinn

Celine nano in dune and Isabel Marant leo flats in khaki


----------



## JCMB

Harper Quinn said:


> Celine nano in dune and Isabel Marant leo flats in khaki




Love the colors!


----------



## randr21

clu13 said:


> Understated Workday classics - Chanel cerf tote and jimmy choo anouk
> 
> View attachment 3352228


Would you say these are your most comfy pointed toe heels?


----------



## randr21

skimilk said:


> I just posted this in Charlotte Olympia thread, but I saw this thread title and just couldn't resist sharing it here as well... I hope no one minds!
> 
> Chanel Python Mini Flap + Charlotte Olympia Greta in Hunter Green


Wow, what a pairing.  [emoji14]


----------



## randr21

Sculli said:


> View attachment 3354185
> 
> Nike air max thea X mansur gavriel mini bucket


Thanks for showing me what outfit to wear w/ a salmon colored bag, what a beaut.  Love your styling.


----------



## Harper Quinn

JCMB said:


> Love the colors!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Sculli

randr21 said:


> Thanks for showing me what outfit to wear w/ a salmon colored bag, what a beaut.  Love your styling.




thank you [emoji177] normally, I don't really like pink, but this has that salmon kind of pink which I really like.

today's pairing:



manolo blahnik x chanel


----------



## Zuhrah




----------



## clu13

randr21 said:


> Would you say these are your most comfy pointed toe heels?



They are pretty comfortable - at least as far as a pointed toe goes.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Harper Quinn said:


> Celine nano in dune and Isabel Marant leo flats in khaki





Sculli said:


> thank you [emoji177] normally, I don't really like pink, but this has that salmon kind of pink which I really like.
> 
> today's pairing:
> View attachment 3371309
> 
> 
> manolo blahnik x chanel



So much to love here,* Harper* and* Sculli* ~ love everything IM and am dying for a pair of Hangisi flats just need to find the right color.


----------



## Harper Quinn

VigeeLeBrun said:


> So much to love here,* Harper* and* Sculli* ~ love everything IM and am dying for a pair of Hangisi flats just need to find the right color.



You're so kind, thank you! Love Hangisi flats too. Good luck!


----------



## Jereni

Zuhrah said:


>




Love pink and purple together, so cute!


----------



## Jereni

I'll throw a few in, this thread is too fun. 

Chanel jumbo flap and Loeffler Randall pumps



PS11 mini and Rockstuds


----------



## Jereni

Chanel gray reissue and python-embossed pumps




Prada double zip and Jimmy Choos




Chanel WOC and red suede pumps


----------



## Jereni

A few more faves...

Proenza Schouler PS11 and chunky summer sandals




Tod's tote with Charles David pumps


----------



## pixiejenna

Zuhrah said:


>


If you don't mind my asking what size is your neo bag? I don't think I've ever seen one so small before it's so cute!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Zuhrah

pixiejenna said:


> If you don't mind my asking what size is your neo bag? I don't think I've ever seen one so small before it's so cute!



It is Planetes. I was able to buy one just before they got were discontinued. The size of this one, I believe, is "mini" - it is smaller than the small size Le Pliage.


----------



## Luv n bags

My Father's Day "blues"


----------



## Harper Quinn

tigertrixie said:


> My Father's Day "blues"


so amazing!


----------



## Harper Quinn

My grey croc embossed Bal and ferragamo laser-cuts


----------



## Baikinman

Hermes Garden party and valentino rockstud wedge.


----------



## Sculli

Chanel kinda day [emoji177]


----------



## Mae002

My favorite pairing. My Chanel mini flap in gold caviar and Valentino RS in nude.


----------



## randr21




----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## rycechica1016

love taking pics of shoes and purses! just found out about this thread[emoji28] thanks for letting me share[emoji8][emoji173]️


----------



## JCMB

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 3408557
> View attachment 3408565
> View attachment 3408567
> View attachment 3408571
> View attachment 3408572
> 
> love taking pics of shoes and purses! just found out about this thread[emoji28] thanks for letting me share[emoji8][emoji173]️



Nice combo's and love your variety in designers!


----------



## rycechica1016

JCMB said:


> Nice combo's and love your variety in designers!



thank you. [emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## Jereni

Just got these French Connection pumps, looking forward to finding a way to pair them with my PS bag.


----------



## Sculli

dolce & Gabbana ballet flats X Chanel mini


----------



## frick&frack

Sculli said:


> dolce & Gabbana ballet flats X Chanel mini



Fabulous shoes [emoji7]


----------



## Jereni

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3386585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grey croc embossed Bal and ferragamo laser-cuts



This bag is utterly fabulous!

And looove gray and yellow!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Jereni said:


> This bag is utterly fabulous!
> 
> And looove gray and yellow!


thank you! I actually returned the bag as I was worried about how it would look when softened and became slouchy as Bals do.


----------



## Sculli

frick&frack said:


> Fabulous shoes [emoji7]



thank you, they are super comfy too, now looking for the heeled ones or one in another color ^^


----------



## authenticplease

tigertrixie said:


> My Father's Day "blues"


. 

I love your deep saturated blues  something about this color just 'sings' inspiration to me!



Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3386585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grey croc embossed Bal and ferragamo laser-cuts



Those Ferragamo flats are incredible!  Is the leather so soft?  Are the comfy?  I need to research these for myself:ninja:  such a wonderful, unique combo!



Baikinman said:


> Hermes Garden party and valentino rockstud wedge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389421



H + Val RS = perfection!



Sculli said:


> Chanel kinda day [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3394129



I love your Chanel kinda day combo



Mae002 said:


> My favorite pairing. My Chanel mini flap in gold caviar and Valentino RS in nude.
> 
> View attachment 3394194



Val RS plus Chanel flap.....this has to be one of 'THE' classy and most elegant way to go, IMO



randr21 said:


>



I love the nuetral combo...and your shoes look so comfy.


----------



## authenticplease

Pollie-Jean said:


>



Such an edgy, awesome look!  I adore the way Bal can transform to casual or easily switch to elegant. 



rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 3408557
> View attachment 3408565
> View attachment 3408567
> View attachment 3408571
> View attachment 3408572
> 
> love taking pics of shoes and purses! just found out about this thread[emoji28] thanks for letting me share[emoji8][emoji173]️



[emoji7]. So much incredible eye candy!!



Jereni said:


> Just got these French Connection pumps, looking forward to finding a way to pair them with my PS bag.
> 
> View attachment 3413578



Wow!  This is a lovely, statement making combo



Sculli said:


> dolce & Gabbana ballet flats X Chanel mini
> View attachment 3417191



I'm such a sucker for Dolce & Gabbana!  Those flats are just amazing  and the green flap combo is fabulous[emoji41]


----------



## authenticplease

Lately......

Fendi heels with Val glamlock




Reed Krakoff w/CL Pigalles




Val camubutterfly w/CL Archidiscos


----------



## Harper Quinn

authenticplease said:


> .
> 
> I love your deep saturated blues  something about this color just 'sings' inspiration to me!
> 
> 
> 
> Those Ferragamo flats are incredible!  Is the leather so soft?  Are the comfy?  I need to research these for myself:ninja:  such a wonderful, unique combo!
> 
> 
> 
> H + Val RS = perfection!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your Chanel kinda day combo
> 
> 
> 
> Val RS plus Chanel flap.....this has to be one of 'THE' classy and most elegant way to go, IMO
> 
> 
> 
> I love the nuetral combo...and your shoes look so comfy.


Thank you  Yes the leather is soft and supple and the shoe is true to size. Highly recommended them!


----------



## Flip88

authenticplease said:


> Lately......
> 
> Fendi heels with Val glamlock
> 
> View attachment 3442940
> 
> 
> Reed Krakoff w/CL Pigalles
> 
> View attachment 3442941
> 
> 
> Val camubutterfly w/CL Archidiscos
> 
> View attachment 3442942


All gorgeous


----------

